# [3DMark Vantage] Eure Ergebnisse



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Hi 

Vor wenigen Augenblicken wurde der neue 3DMark zum Download freigegeben. Ihr könnt die Datei hier downloaden: http://www.futuremark.com/3dmarkvantage/

Allerdings läuft 3DMark Vantage nur unter Windows Vista. Trotzdem würden mich eure Ergebnisse interessieren 

Ich selbst werde erst heute abend zum benchen kommen.

mfg der8auer


----------



## Ecle (28. April 2008)

Sieht so aus als wenn die Seite grad down ist^^


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Ja, jetzt geht es aber


----------



## Ecle (28. April 2008)

War wohl der extreme Ansturm^^
Ich hab leider kein Vista deswegen kann ich auch nicht benchen.
Ich schau mir grad den benchmarkticker an. Ist ja ganz interressant die Ergebnisse.


----------



## devon (28. April 2008)

ich glaub mal nicht das des auf meinem Laptop geht aber ich probiers mal, grad am downloaden


----------



## exa (28. April 2008)

lol grad mal sonnen einfall gehabt:

würde es gehen das teil immer wieder neu zu laden und dann eben nur einmal laufen zu lassen???


----------



## Ecle (28. April 2008)

Warscheinlich wird beim deinstallieren nicht alles gelöscht und er behält die Information das Vantage schon einmal gelaufen ist. Aber wenn du dein OS neu installierst und Fesplatte formatierst gehts nachher natürlich wieder


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2008)

Evtl. kann man sich auch mehrere Trial keys holen. Installiert wäre er jetzt, aber ich bekomme keinen Key zugesendet, deren Mailserver ist wohl auch überlastet.


----------



## qwz (28. April 2008)

hier 

ORB - World of Performance

 									 									 										 											P5862 3DMarks
CPU Score 7725
Graphics Score 5426


----------



## exa (28. April 2008)

hmmm oder man macht das teil ins sanbox rein, hat das nachteile?? denn da bekommt man es wirklich restlos raus^^


----------



## v3rtex (28. April 2008)

In ner Sandbox ist so weit ich weiß, keine 3D Beschleunigung möglich.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2008)

durchgelaufen ist er (im Schnitt mit 10-15fps), aber ich kann mein Ergebnis weder einsehen noch submitten, weil der Aufruf des Orbs nicht klappt.

Fazit: Genauso verbuggt und frickelig wie die letzten Produkte von Futuremark, wundert mich echt, was für Zeug die rauchen, dass die Geld verlangen für ihre Machwerke da. 

Edit Wooohoooo es ging:  P3735 3DMarks. Mein Gemächt ist auch schon deutlich länger geworden glaubich.  

Aber mal im Ernst: Die erste Demo sieht für die fps-Rate jetzt nicht so toll aus, Crysis wirkt realistischer bei mehr fps. Ist irgendwie comichaft. Die Weltraumszene gefällt mir besser. Insgesamt alles aber fast ein wenig zu bunt irgendwie.


----------



## rv112 (28. April 2008)

Ich würde ihn gerne laufen lassen, aber nach den beiden Grafiktests stürzt 3D Mark bei mir ab, bzw. der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und muss mit Taskmanager geschlossen werden. Das gleiche mit dem GF 175.12 Treiber. Hab ne 8800GT und Vista 64. Kennt wer das Problem?

Gruß
rv112


----------



## Ecle (28. April 2008)

Vielleicht blockt deine Firewall den ORB. War bei 3DMark06 bei mir auch so ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2008)

Das Submitten ging jetzt, nachdem ich die Comodo firewall wieder gestartet habe. Ohne ging zwar der Browser, nicht aber der ORB-Aufruf des 3dMark. Muss man aber nicht verstehen.

Bei den CPU-Tests wurde bei mir auch das Bild schwarz bzw. es kam der Mauspfeil, dachte erst es sei gecrasht, weil er auch nichts mehr geladen hat, aber nach einiger Zeit kam der Benchmark dann doch.


----------



## rv112 (28. April 2008)

Naja ich warte nun schon seit 15 min. auf ein Benchmark, aber solange laden tut er dann wohl doch nicht oder? Kennt wer sonst das Problem? Hab jetzt schon die 8$ bezahlt 

Gruß
rv112


----------



## SkastYX (28. April 2008)

Ich warte, dass man die Seite um den demo-key zu bekommen geladen wird.

Irgendetwas sagt mir das nicht nur wir davon wissen, das der neue 3D-Mark draussen ist...


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Ich werde mir wohl die Advanced Version kaufen. Die Basic Version ist einfach keine Lösung.


----------



## SkastYX (28. April 2008)

Überlege ich auch, nuja, mal sehen.

Endlich habe ich den Key bekommen, P4813.
Hätte mir mehr erhofft, nuja, wayne.


----------



## qwz (28. April 2008)

SkastYX schrieb:


> Überlege ich auch, nuja, mal sehen.
> 
> Endlich habe ich den Key bekommen, P4813.
> Hätte mir mehr erhofft, nuja, wayne.



Du willst Geld für die Advanced Version ausgeben, obwohl es dir egal "_nuja, wayne" _ist? Wenn das nicht mal Grotesk ist  Na ja, jeder wie er meint.


----------



## EGThunder (28. April 2008)

Ich hab 5386 Punkte. Mit was für ner Einstellung habt ihr denn getestet? Man kann ja ziwschen verschiedenen Versionen wählen, ich hab auf Performence getestet.

Link: ORB - Compare

EG


----------



## boss3D (28. April 2008)

Ich warte noch, bis nVidia die GF175.12 offiziell auf deren Website zum Download bereitstellt! Es schein ja noch eine Menge Probleme damit zu geben!

Installiert habe ich den 3DMark Vantage bereits erfolgreich!

*Ergebnis*: _coming soon!_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DeepInside (28. April 2008)

P8637 | DeepInside | C2Q Q6600 @3,6 GHZ | 2x2 GB OCZ | HD3870X2 Crossfire X | ORB-LINK

naja viel isses nich cfx skaliert nicht richtig denk ich.

HAT NOCH JMD CFX und gebencht?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. April 2008)

n1 Oli 
8.000 Punkte Vorsprung auf den 2. PLatz im hwbot. Schönes Ding schade, dass es dafür keine Punkte gibt.

MFG


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

So  Gerade den ersten Benchmark gemacht. Aber irgendwie habe ich jede Menge Grafikfehler beim 1. Bench  Liegts am treiber?

Komme auf 4794pkt


----------



## SkastYX (28. April 2008)

qwz schrieb:


> Du willst Geld für die Advanced Version ausgeben, obwohl es dir egal "_nuja, wayne" _ist? Wenn das nicht mal Grotesk ist  Na ja, jeder wie er meint.



"Wayne" bezog sich mehr auf die meinermeinung im ersten moment erschreckend niedrige Punktzahl im vergleich zu den 185xx punkten des Besten.

Hatte bisher immer im Kopf 1/3 des Besten zu haben.
Aber ich sehe, das das Ergebnis absurlut akzeptabel ist.


----------



## qwz (28. April 2008)

SkastYX schrieb:


> "Wayne" bezog sich mehr auf die meinermeinung im ersten moment erschreckend niedrige Punktzahl im vergleich zu den 185xx punkten des Besten.
> 
> Hatte bisher immer im Kopf 1/3 des Besten zu haben.
> Aber ich sehe, das das Ergebnis absurlut akzeptabel ist.



Axo. Ich finde den Benchmark ganz ehrlich gesagt schlecht. Die Grafik ist nicht besonders schön, nur halt besonders ruckelig! Wo sind eigentlich die Scenen mit der grünen Punktefrau oder was das darstellen soll?

Konkret meine ich das PCGH - 3DMark Vantage im PCGH-Benchmark-Test - 2008/04/3DMark_Vantage_PCGH_Online_06.jpg

Im 06 gab es zumindest noch eine Demo mit cooler Musikunterstreichung, so rein der Unterhaltung wegen ohne Benchfunktion. Vielleicht habe ich dass auch nur übersehen.


----------



## Metty79 (28. April 2008)

Ich komme auf folgendes Ergebnis:

 3DMark Score         P5513 3DMarks 
CPU Score             5738  
Graphics Score       5441  
ORB - Compare



EGThunder schrieb:


> Ich hab 5386 Punkte. Mit was für ner Einstellung habt ihr denn getestet? Man kann ja ziwschen verschiedenen Versionen wählen, ich hab auf Performence getestet.
> 
> Link: ORB - Compare
> 
> EG


Finde interessant, dass ich mit halbem CPU Score von EGThunder ein höheres Gesamtergebnis habe. Aber wahrscheinlich würde er mit neuem Forceware mehr rausholen. Habe auch auf Performance getestet.




der8auer schrieb:


> So  Gerade den ersten Benchmark gemacht. Aber irgendwie habe ich jede Menge Grafikfehler beim 1. Bench  Liegts am treiber?
> 
> Komme auf 4794pkt


Mit dem System müßten echt mehr Punkte drinsein. Probier doch mal den Forceware 175.12.


----------



## Heroman_overall (28. April 2008)

Servus alle miteinander, nun hat das warten ja ein ende. Hab das Programm ohne weiteres installieren können nur nach den 2 Grafiktest bekomm ich immer ne Fehlermeldung. Kann vielleicht daran liegen das ich das Windows Vista Ultima 64Bit benutze da sonst alle aktuelle treiber drauf sind. Mal gucken was die Tage so bringen. Viel glück bei euern Benchs


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

HIER könnt ihr voten ob der neue Benchmark in den Hwbot aufgenommen werden soll.

Habe für "Performance with points" gestimmt 

mfg


----------



## Dr.Helium (28. April 2008)

Hab erfolgreiche *645* Pünktchen .
E2140@3ghz | HD 3650 | 2gb RAM


----------



## EGThunder (28. April 2008)

Ich werd mal neue Treiber laden, kommt mir auch nen bisl wenig vor. Im anderen Test hab ich 17791 Punkte. Aber Performence sollte schon der richtige sein.

EG

Edit: @qwz: Das dürfte ein Test für die Advanced oder höhere Version sein, denn ich hab den Test gesehen.


----------



## Kovsk (28. April 2008)

Oliver hält atm den Weltrekord, mit nem testlauf von 2x98GX2 auf nem 790i Board von Zotac  Mal ne Frage an dich Oli, skaliert bei Vantage jetzt dann auch 2xGX2? Wenn 2xGX2 so gut geht... dann müsste doch 2xX2 noch besser abgehen. Und noch ne kleine Frage: Hast du den spetail FW benutzt?


----------



## Metty79 (28. April 2008)

Hier noch der aktuellste Forceware für Vantage, für alle die ihn noch nicht haben (175.12):

*Download for Windows Vista*
English: 32-bit | 64-bit
International: 32-bit | 64-bit
Release notes


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Irgendwie kann ich mit der 175.12 keine Benchmarkergebnisse mehr veröffentlichen, also mit das Ergebnis online anzeigen lassen  Woran liegt das? Oder geht ORB gerade nicht?


----------



## Dr.Helium (28. April 2008)

Welche Version vom Vantage hast du?


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Ich habe mir erst mal die Basic Variante gekauft, werde aber wahrscheinlich auf Advanced upgraden.

Habe mit der neuen Forceware übrigens 9231 Punkte erreicht  ORB ist gerade nur saulangsam


----------



## SkastYX (28. April 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht daran liegen das ich das Windows Vista Ultima 64Bit benutze da sonst alle aktuelle treiber drauf sind. Mal gucken was die Tage so bringen. Viel glück bei euern Benchs



Kann nicht, sein 64bit nutze ich auch.
Hört sich eher so an als hättest du irgendwas zu sehr übertacktet.


----------



## Dr.Helium (28. April 2008)

Das wird sich die nächsten Tage geben.
Ich würde mir auch die Advanced Version holen aber wenns das Ding nur direkt bei Futuremark gibt und nicht bei Alternate oder sowas hab ich darauf keine Lust


----------



## Flo2409 (28. April 2008)

Ergebniss:
Gesamt 4656 Punkte
CPU 6280 Punkte
Grafik 4287 Punkte

Intel E8500, 4GB Ram, 8800Gt 512MB, Vista 32bit

Geht scho...


----------



## EGThunder (28. April 2008)

Ok, also die neuen Treiber haben echt was gebracht...

5744 Punkte 
CPU-Score 11707
Grafik-Score 4911
ORB - Compare

EG


----------



## Oliver (28. April 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Oliver hält atm den Weltrekord, mit nem testlauf von 2x98GX2 auf nem 790i Board von Zotac  Mal ne Frage an dich Oli, skaliert bei Vantage jetzt dann auch 2xGX2? Wenn 2xGX2 so gut geht... dann müsste doch 2xX2 noch besser abgehen. Und noch ne kleine Frage: Hast du den spetail FW benutzt?



HD 3870 X2 skaliert sehr schlecht im Vergleich zur GX2, wie man an den Benchmarks unschwer erkennen kann


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Oli du bist echt Godlike  

Dank dir sind wir auf Platz 1 beim Hwbot im neuen Benchmark


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2008)

ORB - World of Performance
P4007
CPU: 5721
Graka: 3643

Mit einem E6600, einer HD2900XT, neustem Treiber und etwas OC.


----------



## CrashStyle (29. April 2008)

ORB - World of Performance

mein wert P5956 3DMark


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2008)

So gerade mal mit OC gebencht 
10254pkt ORB - Result Analyzer


----------



## Nunuhainz (29. April 2008)

Ich finde es gut, das die CPU nicht mehr so einen hohen Einfluss auf das Gesamtergebnis hat. Denn schließlich ist es ja ein GRAFIKbenchmark.


----------



## Metty79 (29. April 2008)

Nunuhainz schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das die CPU nicht mehr so einen hohen Einfluss auf das Gesamtergebnis hat. Denn schließlich ist es ja ein GRAFIKbenchmark.




Kann ich mich nur anschließen, da wird man nicht mehr so benachteiligt nur weil man keinen Quadcore hat, der in Spielen bisher eh noch nicht allzusehr genutzt wird.


----------



## EGThunder (29. April 2008)

Jep, das hab ich auch schon gemerkt, gestern hab ich im 06er ca. 2600 Punkte mehr gehabt durch den Quad-Core und im Vantage bringt der fast gar nichts... da ist man ja schon am überlegen sich ne zweite 8800GT zu kaufen. *g*

EG


----------



## Nunuhainz (29. April 2008)

den gedanken, wegen des 3d marks jetzt unbedingt aufrüsten zu müssen, sollte man schnell aus seinem kopf vertreiben^^


----------



## EGThunder (29. April 2008)

War ja auch nicht ernst gemeint, obwohl das neue Gigabyte 750i SLI schaut schon ganz nett aus. *smile*

Im Moment reicht mir die Leistung meiner 8800GT aus, von daher... Schwamm drüber.

EG


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2008)

Beim Hwbot wird der Benchmark übrigens ohne Punkte aufgenommen.

Offizielle Meldung:



> Okay, after reading all your comments we will take these actions:
> 
> - we'll add both 3DMark Vantage Performance and Extreme Preset.
> - both without hwboints initially
> ...


----------



## Metty79 (29. April 2008)

> The 7$ version should be able to:
> a) show score without going online
> b) save score





Das wird wohl nie passieren, das geht ja nicht mal mit der 20$ Version.


----------



## boss3D (29. April 2008)

So, ich habe den 3DMark Vantage jetzt auch endlich erfolgreich laufen lassen!

Hier mein Ergebnis:
*3DMark Score: 7659*
CPU Score: 5908
Graphics Score: 8498

Damit fällt mein Ergebnis sogar höher aus, als ich erwartet hatte! Außerdem bewirkt SLI (zumindest bei mir) eine ~ 86 %ige Leistungssteigerung > NICHT SCHLECHT von nVidia.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (29. April 2008)

Was ich mich frage ist: Welcher professionelle Übertakter hat bitte Lust fast 500 für einen Benchmark zu berappen, nur damit er die Ergebnisse auch offline betrachten kann? Ich glaube das war ein Schuss ins eigene Knie -.-

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## El-Hanfo (29. April 2008)

Ergebnis hier :
ORB - Result Analyzer
Hab mir ein bisschen mehr erhofft
btw:
Wie schafft es dieser benchmark eigentlich für diese schwache optik die hardware so ins schwitzen zu bringen?


----------



## EGThunder (29. April 2008)

Naja seht das mal so, die müssen ja auch ihr Geld verdienen, klar sind 500 viel, aber das es den Test halt nicht mehr kostenlos gibt kann ich schon verstehen.

EG


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2008)

Ja klar, sehe ich genauso. Die 7$ oder 19$ wird jeder ernsthafte Benchmarker locker bezahlen können (wenn man schon tausende  für Hardware ausgibt) aber dafür sollte man auch die entsprechende Leistung erhalten.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. April 2008)

@Heroman: Schön, das man mein Logo klaut


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> @Heroman: Schön, das man mein Logo klaut


 
LOL 

Ich glaub du hastn Fanboy


----------



## El-Hanfo (29. April 2008)

Lol der hat unten sogar den namen übernommen^^


----------



## Malkav85 (29. April 2008)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Lol der hat unten sogar den namen übernommen^^


 
Gibt halt Leute, die ihre Inteligenz mit Gabeln essen


----------



## S3l3ct (29. April 2008)

Ich habs dann auch mal gewagt  
4373 Punkte
ORB - World of Performance

Intel Xeon X3220 @3Ghz
4Gig Ram
Ati 2900XT 

Da ist noch ein bisschen Luft um den Teilen ein bisschen Feuer zu machen


----------



## boss3D (29. April 2008)

Airwolf schrieb:


> Ich habs dann auch mal gewagt
> 4373 Punkte
> ORB - World of Performance
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch, dass man da locker ~ 4450 Punkte herausholen kann. Viel Glück beim OC!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCTom (29. April 2008)

hmm werds mir mal kaufen und mit OC testen 

aber vorab mal die Pleite

ORB LOL


----------



## DeadApple (29. April 2008)

Ich hab 6149 Punkte

PS: das ding sieht so müllig aus und da macht die ganez dynamik auch nix

Für mich der Flopp des Jahres als Stück Sofware


----------



## EGThunder (29. April 2008)

@DeadApple: Wie hast du denn getestet? 

Kann doch nicht sein, das du bei weniger CPU-Takt und einem geringem Mehrtakt bei der Graka 400 Punkte mehr hast wie ich. 

EG

Edit: Meine lüppt mit 702/1728/999 und CPU mit 3,33GHz.

Edit 2: Ich seh gerade du hast nen X38-Chip mit PCIe 2.0, das soll bei der 8800GT noch richtig was bringen. *snief*


----------



## PCTom (29. April 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> @DeadApple: Wie hast du denn getestet?
> 
> Kann doch nicht sein, das du bei weniger CPU-Takt und einem geringem Mehrtakt bei der Graka 400 Punkte mehr hast wie ich.
> 
> ...



kann er schon der bench geht mehr auf graka


----------



## EGThunder (29. April 2008)

Naja aber die paar MHz... die machen doch nicht soviel aus, wie gesagt hat er ja auch PCIe 2.0.  Das bringt auf jedenfall auch etwas.

Evtl. takte ich meine GT noch etwas höher mal schaun. *g*

EG


----------



## S3l3ct (29. April 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass man da locker ~ 4450 Punkte herausholen kann. Viel Glück beim OC!
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
4690Punkte

Für heute Abend erstmal das letzte.
Morgen gehts an die Grenze  

ORB - World of Performance


----------



## PCTom (29. April 2008)

meine CPU Werte sind höher als bei einem mit 3,6GHz getakteten gleichwertigen Quad  meiner läuft mit 3GHz 


 könnte es sein ist zwar weit her geholt aber das bei den CPU Benches meine PhysX Karte den CPU sehr entlastet 
Ageia lässt grüssen


----------



## der8auer (30. April 2008)

Ist nicht weit hergeholt  Ein Vorteil für dich ComputerBase - 3DMark Vantage und die Vorteile der PhysX-PPU


----------



## PCTom (30. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ist nicht weit hergeholt  Ein Vorteil für dich ComputerBase - 3DMark Vantage und die Vorteile der PhysX-PPU



danke  

tja wenn Ageia nicht geschluckt worden wäre ,hmm hätten sie vielleicht mit dem Vantage nen Duchbruch geschafft


----------



## DeadApple (30. April 2008)

So um mal die Verwirrung zu stoppen.

Meine Graka war auf 780/1890/1100 getaltet da ich jetzt den GTS Kühler von meinen Mitbewohner hab, ja und der passt ^^ Idle 46C

Ehm ja aber mein Prozze war nur auf 3Ghz

Ich hab zusätzlich noch den PCI-E Slot auf 120 Mhz hochgeschraubt das erhöht bei mir die mindestframes um 2 bis 3

So KOLLEGA


----------



## nemetona (30. April 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
ich komme auf 10233 Punkte, lief auch relativ flüssig, aber für das Auge war dies nichts besonderes, gerade der erste Grafiktest, da hätte ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## jetztaber (1. Mai 2008)

Hmm, hab ihn mal durchlaufen lassen. Comic auf niedriger Framerate...
Der Bringer ists nicht. Wenn jemand anderes als Futuremark das Ding veröffentlicht hätte, wäre die Website in sechs Monaten dicht. 

Aber macht nichts: Wir spielen ja auch nicht 3DMark Vantage. Wir benchen ja nur.


----------



## der8auer (1. Mai 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Aber macht nichts: Wir spielen ja auch nicht 3DMark Vantage. Wir benchen ja nur.


 
Das sehe ich genauso  Wer oft bencht, den interessiert die Optik sowieso nicht. Nach dem 100. Durchlauf kann man den Benchmark sowieso nicht mehr sehen


----------



## CrSt3r (3. Mai 2008)

Auch ich habe mich jetzt mal an den neuen 3DMark gewagt und muss sagen, dass ich teilweise echt enttäuscht bin. Vor allem von der ertsen Benchmark-Szene. 
Das Wasser und die Lichtberechnungen sind echt irre. Aber den ganzen Rest kann man ja gepflegt in die Tonne treten. Die Menschlein sehen wieder aus, wie vor ein paar Jahren. Nunja ... 

3DMarkScore:      									 									 										 											P8285 3DMarks

CPUScore:         11917
GraphicsScore:   7521

Mit Sys in der Sig


----------



## Chris (3. Mai 2008)

nun ja...habe 5572 für cpu und 3426 für gpu


----------



## CrSt3r (3. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie schon doch erstaunlich, dass ich sowohl bei CPU, als auch GPU doppelt so viele Punkte habe und es sich doch relativ einfach annähernd herleiten lässt.

DC @ 3,2GHz -> QC @ 3,5GHz [nahezu doppelte Punktzahl]
Single HD3870 -> Dual HD3870 [nahezu doppelte Punktzahl]

Anzunehmen bei dem Performance-Test. Bei anderen Test-Einstellungen mag es schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## sualk027 (4. Mai 2008)

10250

 HD3870X2+HD3870/CFX
QX9650@4,0

Die haben wirklich auch noch die Hyperion gecovert.


----------



## Robär (6. Mai 2008)

*P5118*

System: s. Signatur

Ist es möglich das die Frau im ersten Test nen Stock im Hintern hatte???
Aber der Test New Calico ist schon echt schön anzuschaun, auch wenn es sich ein abruckelt, naja war ja schon immer so...


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Mai 2008)

Hier mein Ergebnisse....


----------



## Fachkraft (7. Mai 2008)

p11159
cpu score: 13406
graphics score : 10568

die grakas sind mit 803/1011 leider schon am limit (normale lukü, kein voltmod)
cpu lief mit 3360mhz (420*8) ...auch lukü (stinknormaler arctic freezer pro)

ORB - Result Analyzer


----------



## Metty79 (8. Mai 2008)

Hab das OC der GTS jetzt mal von 750/1850/1050 auf 800/1850/1100 erhöht und raus kam folgendes:

p5688 (+175)
CPU: 5726 (-12 wohl Messungenauigkeiten)
GPU: 5676 (+235)

ORB Compare

Aus dem Speicher ist wohl nicht mehr viel rauszuholen und bei der GPU gibts im Atitest schon einzelne Artefakte, im 3DMark ist davon aber nichts zu sehen. Ist wohl so ziemlich das limit der Karte, also das gleiche wie bei der Fachkraft.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Mai 2008)

Versuch den Shader mal separat zu takten. Meiner geht bis knapp 2000mhz  Hab ne xfx gts


----------



## Metty79 (8. Mai 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Versuch den Shader mal separat zu takten. Meiner geht bis knapp 2000mhz  Hab ne xfx gts



Der Shader ist Seperat getaktet, wenn der eine Stufe raufgeht bekomm ich ziemlich viele Artefakte.


----------



## CeresPK (8. Mai 2008)

Ich habe 4900 Punkte in 1280x1024 ohne AA und AF

also ich muss sagen das ist doch für ein System mit der alten 8800GTS (mit 96Shadern)
ganz in Ordnung


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Mai 2008)

hm...das ist dann natürlich blöd. Evtl. den Ram auf 1000 und den shader hoch. Zumindest bei mir wars dann stabiler.


----------



## Metty79 (8. Mai 2008)

Ist ja auch nur fürs benchen, für Spiele reicht mir 750/1850/1050 total. So ist es stabil und ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen. 

Ich denke auch dass bei den 256bit karten eher der Speicher der Flaschenhals ist als die Shader, also lieber so rum.


----------



## dorow (9. Mai 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Ergebnis von mir. Werde demnächst mal meine Grafikkarte und CPU wieder bis ans Limit Übertakten und dann mal sehen wie viel noch kommt.

3DMARK : P7147
CPU: 3,24GHz
Grafikkarte: 648 / 1674 MHz 

auf mein sysprofil mal drauf klicken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bimek (12. Mai 2008)

10677 3D Marks

CPU 11580
VGA 10407

q6600@3,6
GTS G92 SLI 800 / 2000 / 1050

Gruss


----------



## mille25 (14. Mai 2008)

dann will ich es mit meiner langsamen hardware auch mal versuchen^^

allerdings waren alle hintergrundprogramme offen und musik an, aber viel mehr werde ich auch ohne nicht rausholen können 

edit: nochmal mit allen programmen geschlossen^^


----------



## mad1977 (14. Mai 2008)

hi das sind meine Vantage ergebnisse


----------



## heroe (22. Mai 2008)

C2D E8400 @ 3,75 GHz
XFX GF 8800 GTS 512MB @ 800/2000/1150
MSI P7N SLI Platinum

P*6259* 3DMarks 

CPU Score - *7609* 

Graphics Score - *5909*

ORB - World of Performance - Ergebnislink


----------



## PCTom (25. Mai 2008)

kleine Verbesserung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mau90 (25. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch nichts overclocked...

Q9450
8800GTX


----------



## mad1977 (29. Mai 2008)

Ein kleines ergebnis update mit catalyst 8.5 

P10534


----------



## SilentKilla (30. Mai 2008)

P6761 (unoptimiertes Windows, weitere Ergebnisse folgen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Mai 2008)

Mein Score




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juni 2008)

hier mal mein ergebnis denke es ist ok mit den komponenten die ich hab 
ist aber schon eine krasser unterschied im 3dmark06 bissl über 11000punkte und bei vantage nichtmal die hälfte

3DMarks       4375

CPU Score    5123
GPU Score    4173

aber die grafik schaut teilweiße echt schlechter aus als beim 06 das schönste ist das im all


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juni 2008)

ich habe mit neuer Graka jetzt 5800


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Juni 2008)

Update


----------



## sualk027 (14. Juni 2008)

abload.de - Bilderupload


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meine Ergebniss im Performance Mode :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maller (1. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P3840 Punkte
GPU: 3168
CPU: 10560

Mein System
Intel C2Q6600 @3Ghz
Asus P5E
GEIL 2048mb 4-4-4-12
Sapphire HD 2900 XT


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System nix Übertacktet


----------



## Tommy_Lee (5. Juli 2008)

Bin bei 6862 Punkten.

mfg

Tom


----------



## xxcenturioxx (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrSt3r (6. Juli 2008)

Verdammt ! 

Eine HD4870 ist schneller als 2*HD3870 

Da weiß ich ja, was ich demnächst zu tun habe !
Entweder 2*HD4850 oder erst mal mit einer HD4870 anfangen. *schmoll*


----------



## NBK (6. Juli 2008)

ich hab @default:
15800 points ---> jedoch laut riva stark cpu limitet gpu usage bei circa 89%
muss ich mitm 64 bit sys nochmal unter high testen

mfg nbk


----------



## xxcenturioxx (6. Juli 2008)

Und was für ein System?


----------



## NBK (6. Juli 2008)

ich wusste doch dass da was fehlt ne ^^
system@ Chiller Hailea HC-500a moddet
24/7:qx9650 @4050MHz-1.40vcore=450*9 (bench:4500MHz 1,56vcore=450*10)-->Cuplex xt di glasgeperlt+poliert
Asus Maximus Formula@0907--> Ek-block NB/SB/2x Mosfet poliert
8GB Corsair Dominator 1060 5-5-5-18 @1080 5-5-5-15 2,2v air cooled
2x 3870x2 @931/1125 Ek-block poliert
Eheim 1250
2x500gb Samsung Spinpoint F1@2x80mm uv air cooled
X-Fi Xtreme gamer
Coolermaster Real Power 850Watt
Coolermaster Cosmos


----------



## weeman22 (9. Juli 2008)

So hier auch mal meine Ergebnisse


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Juli 2008)

weeman22 schrieb:


> So hier auch mal meine Ergebnisse



Mache mal den Agaia PhysX Treiber drauf....

Nur mal als Tip, bekannter hat auch Zotac 88GTS(G92) mit dem mod. AgaiaPhysX Treiber und glatte 3k Punkte mehr im Vantage (über 22k CPU Pkt im test2 der CPU).


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Juli 2008)

@ RomeoJ 
Wo kriegt man den Mod Agaia PhysX Treiber her???


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Juli 2008)

Guck mal auf der news Seite von PCGH...dort ist das offizielle Package.

Geht aber nur ab der G92 Versionen.

Frag mich aber nicht wie er das gemacht hat. Soll bissel tricki sein, aber machbar. Musst mal !google... 

ich kann ihn auch erst morgen Abend fragen,w eil er auf Dienstreise heute und morgen ist. Und ich habe ja kein I-Net momentan (Haare raus zieh )
deshalb kann ich auch nur von Arbeit aus im I-net gucken...


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juli 2008)

@ xxcenturioxx

Bist du das aufm Screen zu sehen ?  Man man !

Sorry für Offtopic. Ergebnisse reiche ich nach


----------



## xxcenturioxx (9. Juli 2008)

? wo bin ich aufm schirm zu sehen?  ne das is ashlee simpson, das luder.. ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Juli 2008)

wan wirds den Agaia PhysX Treiber auch für ATI geben?


----------



## DeathForce (9. Juli 2008)

Gesamt:  5141

GPU: 4521
CPU: 8735


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (10. Juli 2008)

Mal kurz meine neue 4870 Default laufen lassen.

*8884* Punkte im Performance-Mode

Morgen wird die 10k Grenze fallen nachm OC.


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Mal kurz meine neue 4870 Default laufen lassen.
> 
> *8884* Punkte im Performance-Mode
> 
> Morgen wird die 10k Grenze fallen nachm OC.



Fettes Ergebnis...

Meine neue HW kommt hofentlich bald, also quasie Montag...aber ich habe leider kein I-Net erstmal...


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (10. Juli 2008)

ohne worte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (10. Juli 2008)

Die Karte hat echt Power ! Skaliert super mit dem CPU-Takt. (das wären um die 11000 Punkte schätze ich.)
Karte immer noch non-OC.
Speicher ist auf DDR 1186 5-5-5-15

Hab gerade den Bug- Vantage zeigt kein Gesamtergebnis an,nur einzeln. Woran liegt es. Die Punkte einzeln sind spitze.


----------



## weeman22 (10. Juli 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Mache mal den Agaia PhysX Treiber drauf....
> 
> Nur mal als Tip, bekannter hat auch Zotac 88GTS(G92) mit dem mod. AgaiaPhysX Treiber und glatte 3k Punkte mehr im Vantage (über 22k CPU Pkt im test2 der CPU).



habs mal mit dem 177.39 Teiber und einer mod inf datei probiert und bin von 5477 Punkte auf 6703 gekommen


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Juli 2008)

weeman22 schrieb:


> habs mal mit dem 177.39 Teiber und einer mod inf datei probiert und bin von 5477 Punkte auf 6703 gekommen



hammer...28k bei CPU punkte..das ja goil..

der gravierende Nachteil, finde ich zumindestens, das kein 3D06 und keine Games unterstützt werden..

Aber bei Vantage sieht das schon mal goil aus...


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juli 2008)

Na klar . Mein Quad auf 4 GHz hat 14k und ein Dual auf 3 GHz hat 28 k ???

Welche EInstellungen ?  Performance wohl nicht !


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Dank Nvidias Cuda und den Physix Treibern würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juli 2008)

Klar weiß ich,aber zum Gesamtergebniss hat es trotzdem net zuviel beigetragen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. Juli 2008)

Also hier mal mein aktuelles Ergeniss ohne OC :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was ich allerdings komisch finde Mein erster Bench war auch ohne OC und ich hatte 3921 Punkte im Perfomance Mode ! Ich hab mal so aus Spaß den PhysX von Nvidia installiert und bams hatte ich komischer Weise 500 Punkte mehr im Performance und 1000 Punkte mehr im Entry ! Es wird ja auch gesagt das Nvidia´s PhysX kein einfluss auf 3D Vantage hat , aber wieso funktioniert es nicht mehr wenn man Nvidia PhysX deinstalliert ?
Das finde ich schon sehr merkwürdig !


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch gesagt das Nvidia´s PhysX kein einfluss auf 3D Vantage hat



Wo wird das gesagt? PCGH schrieb doch schon unzählige News über das Thema "nVidia PhysX in 3DMark Vantage".

> klick
> klick
> klick

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. Juli 2008)

Okay danke die Brichte hab ich mir nun erstmal alle druchgelesen !
Was mich nun daran stuzig macht ist die Tatsache , das wenn PhysX richtig funktionieren würde die CPU Score ja viel höher ausfallen würde , was sie aber nicht tut , eher im Gegenteil , es sind ein paar Punkte weniger ! Kann es vllt auch sein das Physx mit dem 175.66 gar net funzt und ich einen 175.40 mit mod inf brauche um das auszuprobieren ?!

Kann es sein das durch wechseln von Forceware 175.19 auf 175.66 Beta solch ein Punkte sprung entsteht ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (15. Juli 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Kann es vllt auch sein das Physx mit dem 175.66 gar net funzt und ich einen 175.40 mit mod inf brauche um das auszuprobieren ?!



Diese Frage wird doch eindeutig im Text beantwortet?! Ich zitiere Marc Sauter:


> Wer auf einer aktuellen Geforce (GTX 2x0 und alle G92) den *Geforce 177.39* samt dem *PhysX*-Treiber 8.06.12 installiert, kommt in den Genuss von GPU-beschleunigtem PhysX. Anwendung findet diese Kombination nach aktuellem Stand nur in *Unreal Tournament 3* - und im *3DMark Vantage*.


^^ Ich dachte, du hast die Texte durchgelesen?!

Die Formulierung des Zitates, dass man einen Geforce 177.39 braucht, verstehst du schon? Folglich wirst du mit einer früheren Treiberversion auch keinen "Punktesprung" erreichen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juli 2008)

So, endlich bin ich wieder online..nach längerem gebastel...

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse... non-oc !!!!...


QX9650 & XFX GTX280

BS: Vista 32x






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 

Ob viel oder wenig kein Plan, werde ich mal schlau lesen...


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (16. Juli 2008)

Servus!

Also ich hab ne score von 5327. Is das gut oder schlecht?

CPU:7220
GPU:4899


----------



## xxcenturioxx (16. Juli 2008)

Ohne dein System zu kennen, ist das schwer zu sagen..


----------



## boss3D (17. Juli 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ohne dein System zu kennen, ist das schwer zu sagen..



Vermutlich hat er irgendeine GeForce 8800 _(ich schätze GTX oder GTS 512)_
Beim Prozi tippe ich auf Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz
2 GB DDR2

Richtig geraten?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. Juli 2008)

Jonny´s Rechner jetzt mit SLi 
mein Board weigert sich meine FSB Einstellung zu übernehmen also leider nur mit 3,0 Ghz Prozi Tackt meine Geforces sind auch noch standart Getacktet der Bench is ohne PhysX Mod.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Juli 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Jonny´s Rechner jetzt mit SLi
> mein Board weigert sich meine FSB Einstellung zu übernehmen also leider nur mit 3,0 Ghz Prozi Tackt meine Geforces sind auch noch standart Getacktet der Bench is ohne PhysX Mod.
> 
> 
> ...



Trotzdem super Ergebnis


----------



## IronIvan (19. Juli 2008)

*P6722*
CPU 27006 
Graphics 5376

ich weis...nicht viel, aber nur CPU bisl OC

CPU E6700@3200
RAM 4 GB
GPU 88GTS 512
Vista64

ORB - World of Performance


----------



## Philster91 (19. Juli 2008)

*3DMark Score: 6940*
CPU Score: 22426
Graphics Score: 564

E4300@3GHz
8800GT@700/1750/1050
3GB RAM
Vista x86

ORB - World of Performance


----------



## IronIvan (19. Juli 2008)

noch mal, mit bsl OC

*P7350*

*CPU 29443*  E6750@3400
*GPU 5879*   88GTS 512@ 750/1875/1000  177.41


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (19. Juli 2008)

Ist das normal das ich mit diesem system so viele (wenige)Punkte bekomme? Ich habe das mit der kostenlosen version probiert.    *7675 punkte*
 CPU Score
8467 Graphics Score
7443 

Mein system Prozi Q9450 @2722 MHZ
Graka HD 4870 @ normal
4 gb ram ddr2 1000mhz
vista x64
ORB - World of Performance


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Die Punktezahl scheint in Ordnung zu sein. PCGH erreichte mit einem E8500 @ 3.6 GHz ein Bisschen weniger Punkte, wie du mit deinem QuadCore.

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. Juli 2008)

Hier Mal PhysX auf einem SLi System mit zwei 8800 GTS G92 und einem 8400 non Oc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte den CPU score von 25080 Punkten.


----------



## IronIvan (20. Juli 2008)

Der_Terminator08 schrieb:


> Ist das normal das ich mit diesem system so viele (wenige)Punkte bekomme? Ich habe das mit der kostenlosen version probiert.    *7675 punkte*
> CPU Score
> 8467 Graphics Score
> 7443
> ...



mit so nem Pack sollte da mehr sein...


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

IronIvan schrieb:


> mit so nem Pack sollte da mehr sein...



Nur, wenn er noch ordentlich OCt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## IronIvan (20. Juli 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nur, wenn er noch ordentlich OCt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



hast du rech, da braucht mann für Q9450 schon ne sehr gute kühlung (zu heis)


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

IronIvan schrieb:


> hast du rech, da braucht mann für Q9450 schon ne sehr gute kühlung (zu heis)



Extrem heiß sollte er aufgrund des 45 nm Verfahrens dann doch nicht werden. Aber wenn er nur zum Benchen das Maximum herausholen möchte, sollt er sowieso ein Wakü haben. Für den Alltag würden 3.6 GHz und eine gute Lukü reichen.  

8200 Punkte sollten jedenfalls drinnen sein ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (20. Juli 2008)

also ich habe den thermalright 120 extrem und ich habe im leerlauf 30°C. Habe das antec 900 als gehäuse. wenns dann nen bissl zu heis wird dann drehe ich die lüfter auf high
es ist halt mein erster pc und ich habe halt noch nie übertaktet. ich werde mir dann halt noch nen parr treads durchlesen übers übertakten wie das geht


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

Der_Terminator08 schrieb:


> also ich habe den thermalright 120 extrem und ich habe im leerlauf 30°C. Habe das antec 900 als gehäuse. wenns dann nen bissl zu heis wird dann drehe ich die lüfter auf high
> es ist halt mein erster pc und ich habe halt noch nie übertaktet. ich werde mir dann halt noch nen parr treads durchlesen übers übertakten wie das geht



Kein Problem. Jeder fängt bei 0 an. Mache dich hier im Forum schlau und melde dich hier wieder, wenn du mit OC einen neuen Höchstwert erreicht hast.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Juli 2008)

*P7790




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Maller (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der neue Cat 8.7 trieber hat mir fast 300 Punkte mehr gebracht von der Leistung im gegensatz zum Cat 8.6.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. August 2008)

Das ist das Maximum beim Graka Ocen bei meiner 9600GT ! Absolut geile Punktzahl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Player007 (3. August 2008)

Bei mir bremst die CPU 
Sonst hätte ich auch über 6000 Punkte 

Gruß


----------



## Svenne (3. August 2008)

HIer mein Score

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/3dmarkvantagecpu3.12uhi.jpg]


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (4. August 2008)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

Mit nVidia PhysX: *P9020 (GPU: 7215, CPU: 36136)

*Ohne PhysX: *P7994 (GPU: 7177, CPU: 12138)*


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

So nun mal das Ganze mit *High*-Einstellung.

Mit nVidia PhysX: *H5395 (GPU: 4693, CPU: 35457)

*Ohne PhysX: *H5165 (GPU: 4679, CPU: 12579)*


----------



## PCTom (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (10. August 2008)

Kein OC wahrscheinlich aber mit nVidia PhysX.


----------



## AranoiT (12. August 2008)

21988 Link
Würde wahrscheinlich noch mehr gehen, aber ich lass mal alles so wie es ist, denn so läuft mein Rechner stabil.
Siehe Sig.


----------



## cccc (12. August 2008)

respekt!

ich will auch ne gtx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@pcgh: thx für vantage!


----------



## mad1977 (12. August 2008)

so noch ein update meiner punkte  
bin zufrieden


----------



## cane87 (12. August 2008)

Hier auch mal mein Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cccc (14. August 2008)

habe jetzt den neuen 177.83 drauf und voilà:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt fehlt nur noch das oc!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. August 2008)

Mit ein wenig OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. August 2008)

@ Micha-Stylez: Niedlich 5255 das macht mein Sys mit Standarttacktraten ohne SLi, sogar 200 Pkt mehr.
hab meine Grakas und den Prozi a bissle OCed mehr ging net eine meiner 8800GTS 512 MB macht dicht eher gesagt Artefackte und kurz drauf TReibercrasch.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. August 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> @ Micha-Stylez: Niedlich 5255 das macht mein Sys mit Standarttacktraten ohne SLi, sogar 200 Pkt mehr.
> hab meine Grakas und den Prozi a bissle OCed mehr ging net eine meiner 8800GTS 512 MB macht dicht eher gesagt Artefackte und kurz drauf TReibercrasch.


 

Im Vergleich zu dir , hab ich nur eine 9600GT und man bedenke das die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen den beiden Karte ja doch schon recht groß sind ! Ich habe Standart 4300 Punkte und finde das OC Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen und das auch ohne PhysX , weil mehr aus einer 9600Gt nicht zu holen ist !


Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

Mit meiner nagelneuen, leicht OCten HD4870 habe ich ein schönes Ergebnis von 6163 Punkten erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wird mal richtig OCt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (18. August 2008)

da musste aber mächtig overclocken.. 
Ichhab mit meinem Quad auf 3,4 GHz und selber Tatktung, sogar weniger beim RAM knappe 10.000.. 

ORB - Result Analyzer


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> da musste aber mächtig overclocken..
> Ichhab mit meinem Quad auf 3,4 GHz und selber Tatktung, sogar weniger beim RAM knappe 10.000..
> 
> ORB - Result Analyzer



Meine Graka scheint generell noch irgend ein Problem mit 3DMark´s zu haben. Siehe hier.

Jedenfalls bin ich gerade dabei, alles neu durchzubenchen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (18. August 2008)

Naja, das Prob kann höchstens die PCI-E Anbindung sein, dass die nicht auf x16 steht oder du hast im Treiber nicht alles abgestellt..
AA unf AF is da bischen undurchsichtig, anders als beim nVidia Treiber.
Hatte vorher auch ne GTS 640..
Da muss man sich erst mal was umstellen.
Ich hab einfach alles auf Applikation gestellt und AI off.

Nimm auch mal den Treiber:
Catalyst BETA 8.8 (8.54-080805n) - Rage3D Discussion Area

Der bringt im Vantage nämlich auch en paar Hundert mehr. 


Und vor allem schau nur auf den GPU Score..
Da viele bei nVdiai eh mit PysX benchen, is das eh fürn Arsch..
GPU Score zählt.
Und da hab ich zum Beispiel:
*9606*


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

Also PCIe Einstellungen im BIOS stimmen. Aber ich habe im CCC alles auf "Qualität" gestellt. Vielleicht wirkt sich das ja irgendwie aus. Ich schalte dort mal alles ab und teste nochmal.

_PS: Mit Beta-Treibern fange ich mir lieber nichts an, vor allem, da der Catalyst 8.8 ohnehin vor der Tür steht ..._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (18. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Aber ich habe im CCC alles auf "Qualität" gestellt. Vielleicht wirkt sich das ja irgendwie aus. Ich schalte dort mal alles ab und teste nochmal.
> 
> _PS: Mit Beta-Treibern fange ich mir lieber nichts an, vor allem, da der Catalyst 8.8 ohnehin vor der Tür steht ..._



Also auf Qualität heißt bei ATI glaube dass 2xAA mind. an ist..
Außerdem AF 16x..
Stell mal alles selber ein und lass das mit den "Standardeinstellungen" sein. Dann regelt der selber alles hoch, dann wundert mich nix. 

Der Beta Treiber läuft astrein und schneller als 8.7.


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

1.) Ich habe selbst _(manuell)_ alles auf "Qualität" und 4x AA / 16x AF gestellt, aber ich dachte, die 3DMark´s würden dass nicht beachten. 

2.) Meine Meinung zu Beta-Treibern kennst du ...

3.) Danke, dein Tipp war voll super! Kaum im CCC alles deaktiviert, erhalte ich ein durchaus realistisches Ergebnis im 3DMark06. Jetzt kommt der 3DMark Vantage nochmal dran ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (18. August 2008)

Das dürfte realistisch sein.


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Das dürfte realistisch sein.



Jetzt habe ich auch den 3DMark Vantage nocheinmal laufen lassen, mit besserem Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7055 Punkte müssten ebenfalls realistisch sein, oder?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (18. August 2008)

irgendwie finde ich das immer noch wenig.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit gleicher taktung wie du..
Und die CPU mal außen vor.. Die GPU Score zählt..


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Mit gleicher taktung wie du..



Jetzt wohl nicht mehr. Habe eben wieder etwas OCt > mal schauen, was jetzt geht ...

*[Edit]*
So, 7493 Punkte konnte ich heute noch rausholen. Morgen geht es weiter.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
@ xxcenturioxx
Du verwendest doch diesen Catalyst 8.8 Beta?! Vielleicht bringt mir der finale Catalyst 8.8 ja die Punkte, die unsere Ergebnisse momentan noch unterscheiden ..._ 

*[Edit 2]*
Ich habe gerade auf PCGH.de einen 3DMark Vantage Test der HD4870 mit einem E8500 € 3.6 GHz gesehen. Das Testsystem ist mit meinem System fast identisch und auch die Ergebnisse stimmen nahezu überein. Mein Ergebnis muss also realistisch sein und deine ~ 9600 Punkte können nur an deinem "Wundertreiber" liegen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2008)

So, habe jetzt mit dem Artefact-Scan des ATi-Tools die höchsten stabilen Taktraten herausfinden können: 820/1110
Damit habe ich den Vantage neu laufen lassen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer GPU Score von 8347 Punkten kann mir niemand mehr sagen, dass das zu wenig wäre.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (20. August 2008)

Wie hast du das ATI TOOL denn zum laufen gebracht unter Vista??

Ich hab ne GPU Score von 9600..
Ob tatsächlich der Prozessor so bremst.. Aber im Vantge kann ich mir das net vorstellen..


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. August 2008)

Hab aus langeweile mal meine zwei Gefoce 8800 GTS 512 MB übertacktet. Hier das Resultat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Wie hast du das ATI TOOL denn zum laufen gebracht unter Vista??



Einfach runtergeladen und installiert. Auch frühere Versionen des ATi-Tools liefen bei mir immer problemlos unter Vista ... 



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ich hab ne GPU Score von 9600..
> Ob tatsächlich der Prozessor so bremst.. Aber im Vantge kann ich mir das net vorstellen..



Mehr lässt sich aus meiner Graka unter Lukü wirklich nicht rauspressen. Ich kann mir deinen höheren GPU-Score nur dadurch erklären, dass der Catalyst 8.8 Beta, den du installiert hast, wirklich so ein "Wundertreiber" ist. Da ich ihn wegen des Beta-Status nicht installieren will, werden wir erst Genaueres wissen, wenn ich mit dem finalen Catalyst 8.8 erneut benche.  

PCGH und Computerbase erreichen _(mit nahezu identischen Systemen und dem C. 8.6/8.7)_ minimal niedrigere GPU-Scores wie ich, deshalb MUSS mein Wert stimmen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (20. August 2008)

Is echt interessant.. 
Ich hab meine auf 800 / 1025 am laufen..
GPU geht kaum mehr stabil..
Und RAM geht noch was höher, aber die Karte hat eh soweit genügend Bandbreite erst mal mit 130 GB/sec.. Selbst dei GTX280 hat ja 140 GB..

Der 8.8 scheint echt nen Wundertreiber zu sein..^^


----------



## xxcenturioxx (20. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Einfach runtergeladen und installiert. Auch frühere Versionen des ATi-Tools liefen bei mir immer problemlos unter Vista ...



Du hast Vista 32 Bit, stimmts?


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Is echt interessant..
> Ich hab meine auf 800 / 1025 am laufen..
> GPU geht kaum mehr stabil..


 
Jo, mein Schätzchen lässt sich ziemlich gut OCn ... 



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Und RAM geht noch was höher, aber die Karte hat eh soweit genügend Bandbreite erst mal mit 130 GB/sec..


 
Das sehe ich auch so. Die Bandbreite ist enorm groß.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Selbst dei GTX280 hat ja 140 GB..


 
... und wird damit von meiner HD4870 mit OC geschlagen _(Schau dir mal den GPU-Z Link in meiner Sig. an)_. Tja, was nVidia nur mit einer übertrieben großen Speicheranbindung schafft, gelingt ATi mit dem GDDR5.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Der 8.8 scheint echt nen Wundertreiber zu sein..^^


 
Ich freue mich schon auf den finalen Catalyst, der ja bereits vor der Tür steht ...  



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Du hast Vista 32 Bit, stimmts?


 
Auch hier empfehle ich einen Blick in meine Signatur. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (20. August 2008)

Wie zum Teufel hast du es geschafft ATI Tool zum laufen zu bringen..
Wenn ich es bei mir installiere, dann zeigt es nur immer 0 MHz an.. 

hast du mal nen Link zu deiner Version? 

Ja die HD 4870 hat genügend Bandbreite, daher will ich mit Puffer nicht an die Grenze gehen..
Auch wenn meine GPU nur 800 absolut stabil macht, prozentual is das eh net viel, und ob 800 oder 830, man merkt den Zuwachs an Leistung eh net.. 
Leider is die ATI kaum zu übertakten..
Nicht so wie meine ehemalige GTS 640..
500 auf 621 MHz.. Shader noch mehr relativ gesehen..
Daher kann man sich das Übertakten bei der ATI fast sparen.


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel hast du es geschafft ATI Tool zum laufen zu bringen..
> Wenn ich es bei mir installiere, dann zeigt es nur immer 0 MHz an..



Ach jetzt kapiere ich dein Problem. Hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor! Ich habe im CCC OCt und nicht mit dem ATi-Tool, welches die HD4000 Serie noch nicht einmal unterstützt. Lediglich der Artefact-Scan funktioniert auch mit einer HD4870 super. Der einfachste Weg: Im CCC OCn und mit dem ATi-Tool immer schön nach Artefakten suchen ...  



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> hast du mal nen Link zu deiner Version?



Natürlich ...



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Leider is die ATI kaum zu übertakten..
> Nicht so wie meine ehemalige GTS 640..



Die Grakas kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. nVidia´s lassen sich in Prozent gesehen immer höher OCn, als ATi´s, aber letztere erreichen im Eneffekt dann meist den höheren Takt.  



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Daher kann man sich das Übertakten bei der ATI fast sparen.



Nein, das würde ich absolut nicht sagen! Crysis + 5 FPS soll schon was heißen ...
Auch Benchmarks, so (un)sinnvoll sie für manchen auch sein mögen, profitieren deutlich.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (20. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ach jetzt kapiere ich dein Problem. Hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor! Ich habe im CCC OCt und nicht mit dem ATi-Tool, welches die HD4000 Serie noch nicht einmal unterstützt. Lediglich der Artefact-Scan funktioniert auch mit einer HD4870 super. Der einfachste Weg: Im CCC OCn und mit dem ATi-Tool immer schön nach Artefakten suchen ...



Ah ich verstehe..
Is aber auch nich die perfekte Methode..
Artefakte zeigen sich eigentlich meißt dann am ehesten beim RAM..
Aber wie hoch die GPU stabil geht, kann man nur feststellen, wenn man die Karte ewig laufen lässt und schaut wann sie einfriert..



boss3D schrieb:


> Die Grakas kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. nVidia´s lassen sich in Prozent gesehen immer höher OCn, als ATi´s, aber letztere erreichen im Eneffekt dann meist den höheren Takt.



Der bei unterschiedlicher Architektur aber keine Rolle spielt..
ne nVidia is mit 700 MHz GPU Takt weit effektiver als ne ATi..



boss3D schrieb:


> Nein, das würde ich absolut nicht sagen! Crysis + 5 FPS soll schon was heißen ...
> Auch Benchmarks, so (un)sinnvoll sie für manchen auch sein mögen, profitieren deutlich.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



naja, bei 5 Frames wären es bei 50 FPS 5 Frames.. 
Aber ob 5 oder 55 macht keinen großen Unterschied..
Und das sind ca. 10% die du übertaktet hast.

Wohingegen es bei 20 gegen 25 schon was machen würde, aber den Unterschied erreicht man bei der ATI ja durch normales OC nicht.. 
Denn das wären ja mal eben 25%


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ah ich verstehe..
> Is aber auch nich die perfekte Methode..
> Artefakte zeigen sich eigentlich meißt dann am ehesten beim RAM..
> Aber wie hoch die GPU stabil geht, kann man nur feststellen, wenn man die Karte ewig laufen lässt und schaut wann sie einfriert..



Also ich halte das schon für die perfekte Methode, da der Artefact-Scan des ATi-Tools bei mir bis jetzt immer äußerst zuverlässig war. Wenn das Tool mit irgendwelchen Taktraten keine Artefacte fand, hatte ich auch nach 5 h Crysis keine ... 

Außerdem hatte ich ja am Anfang mal 850/1100 eingestellt _(du brauchst nur etwas zurückblättern). _In Crysis hatte ich damit Artefacte und als ich das ATi-Tool laufen ließ, merkte ich dass diese durch einen zu hohen GPU-Takt entstanden sind. Der RAM hingegen hatte noch nicht sein Ende erreicht _(siehe Sig.)_.

Trotzdem kann man natürlich sagen, dass die meisten Bildfehler durch zu hohen VRAM-Takt verursacht werden.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> ne nVidia is mit 700 MHz GPU Takt weit effektiver als ne ATi..



Also das sehe ich genau umgekehrt. Wenn ich daran denke, wie wenig mir das OCn meiner ehemaligen 8800 GTS gebracht hat und wie viel mir im Vergleich das OCn der HD4870 bringt, muss ich heute noch staunen ...



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Aber ob 5 oder 55 macht keinen großen Unterschied..



Davon abgesehen, dass man in Crysis sowieso mit keiner aktuellen Graka in Very High 55 FPS schafft, ist zwischen 5 FPS in einem Game und 55 FPS ein extrem großer Unterschied. Ersteres ist nämlich absolut unspielbar.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> aber den Unterschied erreicht man bei der ATI ja durch normales OC nicht..



Doch, selbstverständlich ...
Schau mal bei bei World in Conflict. Ich habe meine HD4870 noch viel weiter OCt, als die Leute von CB, also wird meine locker 5 FPS mehr schaffen. Natürlich schwankt der FPS-Gewinn durch OC von Game zu Game, aber im Idealfall kann er sogar noch höher, als 5 FPS ausfallen. Natürlich kann es auch vorkommen, dass manche Games fast garnicht schneller laufen.

Jetzt würde ich aber wirklich sagen: *Schluss mit Off-Topic* 

Wenn der Catalyst 8.8 da ist, gibt es von mir ein neues Vantage-Ergebnis und falls du bis dahin noch über was anderes, als diesen Benchmark, diskutieren willst, sollten wir bei "Grafikkarten" einen eigenen Thread dafür eröffnen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (21. August 2008)

Hi, bin gerade am testen,

Habe wenig Erfahrung beim Benchen + wie mache ich ein Screenshot??    

Mein System

E 8400 @ 3600 Wakü 

Asus P5Q Pro

EVGA GTX 280 SC  Treiber 177.83

Ich will Morgen auch die GTX bewässern, und habe einige "Funktionstests" gemacht. Leider mit Speedstep?

Vantage:  @ 677 / 1482 / 1271   @ 67-70°C / 100%

P 13805  G  11404  C  37483

X  5683   G  5439    C  37653

3D06     @  621 /  1350 / 1134

P 15884 / SM2  7391 / SM3  7876 /  C  3258

@ 722 / 1482 /1278 

P  16363 / SM2  7547 / SM3  8385 / C  3255

Ich denke die Karte ist in Ordnung, jetzt kann mein 
GPU-X2 drauf.

Bitte ein Tipp zum Posten etc.


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> wie mache ich ein Screenshot??



Unter Vista: Fraps, oder Sniping Tool _(letzteres ist zu finden unter: Start > Alle Programme > Zubehör) _
Unter XP: Fraps



steinschock schrieb:


> Bitte ein Tipp zum Posten etc.



> nicht nach jedem Satz eine Leerzeile machen
> event. Überschriften _(z.B.: 3DMark Vantage)_ fett markieren
> irgendwie eine Struktur in die ganzen Zahlen bringen. Da wird man beim ersten Mal hinschauen etwas verwirrt.  

*[Edit]*
Ich habe jetzt mit dem Catalyst 8.8 getestet: In Games ist ein Performanceschub bemerkbar, aber im Vantage ist kein besseres Ergebnis zu erreichen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (21. August 2008)

Naja, der 8.54 soll ja auch ne Alpha von nem noch neueren sein..
8.52.2 is ja der 8.8..


----------



## xxcenturioxx (21. August 2008)

Also mit dem 8.8 WHQL hab ich so 2-300 Punkte weniger bei der GPU..
Da sinds dann nur noch so 8900 knapp.
Lasse ihn aber drauf weil er stabiler ist als der andere..!
Und in Games merk ich es eh net..


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Naja, der 8.54 soll ja auch ne Alpha von nem noch neueren sein..



Dann heißt es einfach abwarten. Trotzdem kapiere ich nicht, wo der große GPU-Score-Unterschied unserer Grakas herkommt, wo ich doch meine sogar noch ein klein wenig mehr OCt habe, als du deine?!  
Es kann wirklich nur an deiner Treiberversion liegen. Vielleicht bekommt die HD4870 ja mit jedem zukünftigen Treiber einen kleinen Schub.

> Du hast nicht die 1 GB-Version, oder?
> Hast du eigentlich den PCIe OCt?



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Also mit dem 8.8 WHQL hab ich so 2-300 Punkte weniger bei der GPU..



Ich hatte immerhin nur ~ 100 Punkte weniger ...



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Da sinds dann nur noch so 8900 knapp.



Also mein bester GPU-Score sind 8347 Punkte mit dem Catalyst 8.7.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Lasse ihn aber drauf weil er stabiler ist als der andere..!



Bei der Stabilität habe ich noch keinen Unterschied bemerken können, aber Games laufen, wie gesagt, eine Spur flotter.  

_PS: Doppelpostings nach Möglichkeit vermeiden._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (21. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dann heißt es einfach abwarten. Trotzdem kapiere ich nicht, wo der große GPU-Score-Unterschied unserer Grakas herkommt, wo ich doch meine sogar noch ein klein wenig mehr OCt habe, als du deine?!
> Es kann wirklich nur an deiner Treiberversion liegen. Vielleicht bekommt die HD4870 ja mit jedem zukünftigen Treiber einen kleinen Schub.
> 
> > Du hast nicht die 1 GB-Version, oder?
> ...



Ja ist interessant..
Naja, ich hab ja jetzt den selben drauf wie du und hab trotzdem mehr Punkte..
Nein, hab die 512 MB version und nicht PCI-E übertaktet.
hab außerdem PCI-E 1.1. Weil ich noch nen alten P965 Chipsatz hab.



boss3D schrieb:


> Also mein bester GPU-Score sind 8347 Punkte mit dem Catalyst 8.7.



Tja, bei mir 9600.. Mit 830 MHz.
Mit dem 8.54..
Schon krass, was der treiber bringt..
Aber instabil leider.. Selbst das Catalyst Menü, stüzt gerne ab..
Aber verdammt schnell!
Jetzt lass ich meine Karte eh auf 800 laufen.


----------



## EGThunder (21. August 2008)

Ich hab auch mal nen Test gemacht.

11732 Punkte ohne OC.

ORB - Compare

EG


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> hab außerdem PCI-E 1.1. Weil ich noch nen alten P965 Chipsatz hab.



Das auch noch?! Dann habe ich außer vielleicht dem Treiber erst recht keine Erlärung für deinen Punktevorsprung.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Aber instabil leider.. Selbst das Catalyst Menü, stüzt gerne ab..
> Aber verdammt schnell!
> Jetzt lass ich meine Karte eh auf 800 laufen.



Ich versuche mich momentan noch mit dem VRAM auf stabile Taktraten zu einigen. Er meint, 1090 MHz wären genug und wenn ich höher gehe, provoziert er mich mit Artefacten. Ich habe ihm schon gesagt, dass ich schon gerne mind. 1100 hätte. Mal schauen, wozu ich ihn noch überreden kann ... 

Mein GPU läuft jedenfalls mit 820 MHz stabil. Ich finde es ja auch seltsam, dass das ATi-Tool mit 1160 MHz keine Artefacte findet und mit 1105  MHz schon.
_
In Most Wanted habe ich mit 1105 MHz gelgentlich Balken, die da nicht hingehören und in Crysis winzige weiße Pünktchen. _ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (21. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das auch noch?! Dann habe ich außer vielleicht dem Treiber erst recht keine Erlärung für deinen Punktevorsprung.



Ja ich hab noch nen guten P965. 
Tut treu seine Dienste..^^
Naja, es kommt dann eigentlich nur noch der Quad Core in Frage. 
Aber irgendwie kann man das kaum glauben.
Oder Vantage ist echt so ausgelegt, dass er stark von Quad profitiert, und ein Dual tatsächlich die Grafikkarte ausbremst..



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich momentan noch mit dem VRAM auf stabile Taktraten zu einigen. Er meint, 1090 MHz wären genug und wenn ich höher gehe, provoziert er mich mit Artefacten. Ich habe ihm schon gesagt, dass ich schon gerne mind. 1100 hätte. Mal schauen, wozu ich ihn noch überreden kann ...
> 
> Mein GPU läuft jedenfalls mit 820 MHz stabil. Ich finde es ja auch seltsam, dass das ATi-Tool mit 1160 MHz keine Artefacte findet und mit 1105  MHz schon.
> In Most Wanted habe ich mit 1105 MHz gelgentlich Balken, die da nicht hingehören und in Crysis winzige weiße Pünktchen. [/I]



Also meine läuft jetzt auch stabil mit 820 MHz.
Habs mal ausgiebig mit Crysis getestet. 
Aber dass du deinen RAM so hoch bekommst..
Aber ich bin ja ej der Meinung dass der RAm net so wichtig ist.
An Speicherbandbreite leidet die Karte sicher nicht. 

Ich lass den Vantage nochmal durchlaufen..


----------



## xxcenturioxx (21. August 2008)

Also der Quad kann es auch net sein..
Denn der is während des benchmarks grade mal 40% oder so ausgelastet, noch net mal..


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Also meine läuft jetzt auch stabil mit 820 MHz.
> Habs mal ausgiebig mit Crysis getestet.
> Aber dass du deinen RAM so hoch bekommst..
> Aber ich bin ja ej der Meinung dass der RAm net so wichtig ist.
> An Speicherbandbreite leidet die Karte sicher nicht.



Bei dem VRAM habe ich den absolut stabilen Takt noch nicht so ganz gefunden. Momentan habe ich die Graka auf 810/1100 OCt. Mal schauen, wie sie sich in Most Wanted und Crysis verhält < sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Games zum Stabilität testen.  

*[Edit]*
Die weißen Pünktchen in Crysis müssen irgendwie an der Mster-Config liegen, da sie auch mit Standardtaktraten auftreten?! Vor dem Installieren der Mster-Config waren sie jedenfalls noch nicht da.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Also mit dem 8.8 WHQL hab ich so 2-300 Punkte weniger bei der GPU..
> Da sinds dann nur noch so 8900 knapp.



Da sind wir aber wirklich nicht weit voneinander entfernt ...

_PS: Toppelpostings nach Möglichkeit vermeiden._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (21. August 2008)

Also wenn ich den VRAM auf 1050 erhöhe, dann hab ich im Benchmark immer so ein kurzes "rucken"..
Die Frames gehen in den keller alle paar Sekunden und normalisieren sich dann.. Hast du das auch?
Unter 1050 hab ich das nicht.

Daher lass ich sie auf 1025.. 130 GB/sec schicken..
820 doch net stabilbei dir?

*EDIT:*
Ja Crysis is da auch am besten denke ich.
Hat eben die höchsten Anforderungen..



boss3D schrieb:


> da sind wir aber wirklich nicht weit voneinander entfernt..



Ja aber die 8900 hab ich auf 800 MHz..
820 MHz müsste ich mal audrchlaufen lassen..


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den VRAM auf 1050 erhöhe, dann hab ich im Benchmark immer so ein kurzes "rucken"..
> Die Frames gehen in den keller alle paar Sekunden und normalisieren sich dann.. Hast du das auch?



Nein. Sowas tritt bei mir nur auf, wenn die Graka deutlich zu stark OCt _(mind. 830/1130)_ ist ...



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> 820 doch net stabilbei dir?



Mit FanSpeed 40 % nicht. Ab 65 % schon.  



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ja Crysis is da auch am besten denke ich.
> Hat eben die höchsten Anforderungen..



Crysis zeigt am besten, ob die GPU zu stark OCt ist und Most Wanted reagiert äußerst allergisch auf zu hohen VRAM-Takt.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ja aber die 8900 hab ich auf 800 MHz..
> 820 MHz müsste ich mal audrchlaufen lassen..



Also ich bin momentan bei 810/1100 und damit habe ich in Most Wanted ab und zu mal einen Balken, der nicht dort hingehört.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (21. August 2008)

E 8400 @ 3600

  GTX 280 beim 3D06 + Ati-tool gehen 722 /1488 treiber 177.82

P 13875       X 5697          

 3D06 @ 722     P  16363


----------



## Player007 (21. August 2008)

*UPDATE*

Jetzt mit dem neuen 8.8 Catalyt hab ich ca. 300 Punkte mehr 

Gruß


----------



## xxcenturioxx (21. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mit FanSpeed 40 % nicht. Ab 65 % schon.



Also ich weiß ja nicht wie laut dein PC ist.. 
Aber 40% wäre mich schon absolut indiskutabel..
Ich hab unter Last knapp 30%..

Und 65% is ja jenseits von Gut und Böse..! 

Also das Prob mit Most Wanted würde ich mal auf deienn extrem hohen RAM schieben..


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. August 2008)

So das Maximum aus meinem SLI System geholt mehr geht wircklich net.

Bin aber zufrieden mit 14720 Punkten. Soll mal einer nach machen. 
Mit zwei 8800 GTS 512MB @ 840/1870/1100 und nem E 8400 @ 3,6Ghz.

Der wird sehen das das nich einfach ist.


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht wie laut dein PC ist..



Ich empfinde ihn als ganz "normal" laut ...



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Aber 40% wäre mich schon absolut indiskutabel..



Ne, 40 % sind für mein Empfinden gerade noch in Ordnung und absolut erträglich.  



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Und 65% is ja jenseits von Gut und Böse..!



Da hast du völlig Recht. Ein Kumpel von mir und ich, wir sind jetzt beide auf der Suche nach einem sehr guten alternativen Kühler. Im Prinzip halte ich ja nichts davon, aber er hat es irgendwie geschafft, mich dafür zu begeistern _(event. mehr OC?!  )_. Meine große Sorge gilt eben den Spawas. Manche Leute meinen, der Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin-Turbo wäre recht gut, andere sagen, dass man damit die Graka ins Jenseits befördert. Mal schauen ...



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Also das Prob mit Most Wanted würde ich mal auf deienn extrem hohen RAM schieben..



Ich denke mir auch, dass die Balken durch einen zu hohen VRAM-Takt auftreten, aber leider verhält sich dieser beim OCn sehr seltsam, was mir das Herausfinden des richtigen Taktes sehr schwer macht. "Seltsam" soll heißen: 1050 > absolut stabil; 1080 > völlig instabil; 1100 > stabil mit Balken; 1125 > stabil und nur sehr selten Balken; 1150 > starke Balken

Wie soll ich da bloß das Maximum herausfinden. Vor allem, wo Crysis mit 1100 nicht den kleinsten Bildfehler zeigt?!

*[Edit]*
Nach ersten Tests scheint 1060 MHz VRAM-Takt in Most Wanted keine Bildfehler zu verursachen. Offiziell ist es aber erst, wenn ich morgen länger getestet habe ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (23. August 2008)

So mal als Abwechslung ein Extreme Test von Vantage. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (28. August 2008)

Ja,  Extrem hab ich auch. 
Bin gerade ein bisschen am OC, und schauen was die Temps so machen.


----------



## steinschock (28. August 2008)

Bei Vantage Ex  @ 3600MHZ  +  677/1619/1296

6059 Punkte

Bei 3D06  @ 3843MHz   + 756/1619/1296

17055 Punkte


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. August 2008)

Gesamt: 4821
CPU-Score: 8088
GPU-Score: 4249

Dafür is alles unübertaktet und dank PCGHW kann ich die Basic-Variante kostenlos und legal nutzen 

So, nun bei 2,6 Ghz. Ganze 79 Punkte mehr


----------



## splmann (31. August 2008)

CPU         QX9650   @Kascade -100 Grad 
GPU         ASUS 4870X2 @ Aircooling 
RAM         Corsair 2133ES 
Netzteil  Corsair 1000 Watt 
HD           Raptor 36Gb


Hier einige Bilder vom Aufbau !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Extrem Power from Corsair !!


Hier das Resultat:




Vantage Performance !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=342295


Gruss

splmann


----------



## Dr.House (31. August 2008)

@ splmann

Das ist schon mal fett ! Über 23 k im Vantage. Soviel hab ich nicht mal im 06er. 
Die X2 ist aber ein schöner Brocken. 
Es ist aber auch eine andere Dimension bei dir in der Schweiz

Kannst du mal auch 06 Ergebnis zeigen. Hoffe du hast auch mal nen Run damit gemacht.

Grüße House


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2008)

Jo das kanns sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen  Respekt


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2008)

Die aktuelle BIOS-Version v1.3 und der Thermalright Ultra 120 True Black _(+ Scythe Ultra Kaze)_ haben mir endlich ermöglicht, meinen Prozi auch jenseits von 3.5 GHz stabil zu betreiben. Deshalb melde ich mich wieder mal mit einem neuen, besseren Vantage-Ergebnis ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ xxcenturioxx
Bald habe ich deine 8900 GPU-Punkte erreicht. Nur noch etwas an den Taktschrauben drehen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nicolai19870 (31. August 2008)

q9450 3,6  280gtx sli 
p22150


----------



## Fransen (31. August 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Jo das kanns sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen  Respekt



Super Ergebniss.
Ich wäre auch froh, wenn ich annähernd viel Punkte im 06er hätte.

Auf was für Taktraten lief die 4870X2.??


----------



## xxcenturioxx (31. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ xxcenturioxx
> Bald habe ich deine 8900 GPU-Punkte erreicht. Nur noch etwas an den Taktschrauben drehen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich bin schon wieder auf den 8.54 umgestiegen.. 

Da hab ich ja meine 9172 GPU auf Standard Takt bei Vantage.. 

Und übertaktet noch mehr.. 
da fehlt noch was..


----------



## berti----1982 (31. August 2008)

So da mal mein bestes Ergebnis


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal meine HD4870 zum Spaß an das absolute Limit OCt > 850/2400! Damit kann ich euch zeigen, was in der Graka steckt, auch, wenn sie das in Games niemals stabil mitmacht ...

Also:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. 

Jetzt wird noch der Prozi ordentlich OCt. Vielleicht sind ja die 9000 Punkte drinnen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrashStyle (31. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal meine HD4870 zum Spaß an das absolute Limit OCt > 850/2400! Damit kann ich euch zeigen, was in der Graka steckt, auch, wenn sie das in Games niemals stabil mitmacht ...
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Ohja das ergebniss kann sich sehr gut sehen lassen! Schön gemacht.


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Ohja das ergebniss kann sich sehr gut sehen lassen! Schön gemacht.


Danke. Die 1.416 V bei CPU-Z nicht beachten > ist ein Anzeigefehler. Im BIOS sind nämlich nur 1.4025 V eingestellt und CPU-Z rundet das ein Bisschen seltsam auf ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (31. August 2008)

Genau weist Du das nur mit nachmessen.
Bei meinem P5Q sind es ca. 0,08V weniger  wie eingestellt.


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Genau weist Du das nur mit nachmessen.
> Bei meinem P5Q sind es ca. 0,08V weniger  wie eingestellt.


Mein Board hat einen relativ hohen Spannungsabfall. Wenn ich im BIOS 1.4025 V VCore einstelle, zeigt mir CPU-Z unter Prime95 nur ~ 1.375 V an ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jake Dunn (31. August 2008)

Hab auch mal Vantage gebencht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2008)

Jake Dunn schrieb:


> Hab auch mal Vantage gebencht


Lass mich raten: Du hast auch eine HD4870?!

Wenn ja, wo nehmt ihr nur diesen extrem hohen GPU-Score her. Eure Betas müssen ja die reinsten Wundertreiber sein, denn ich erreiche mit dem Catalyst 8.8 WHQL "nur" 8578 GPU-Punkte ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jake Dunn (31. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Du hast auch eine HD4870?!
> 
> Wenn ja, wo nehmt ihr nur diesen extrem hohen GPU-Score her. Eure Betas müssen ja die reinsten Wundertreiber sein, denn ich erreiche mit dem Catalyst 8.8 WHQL "nur" 8578 GPU-Punkte ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja eine HD4870, es wurde der 8.8 Beta (8.52.2) verwendet
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
hab den 8.8 Final selber noch garnicht installiert weil alles lüppt.

Hmm eigentlich sind 9600pkt normal bei 850mhz, ich hab sogar noch ein altes 1.0 PCIex Board ^^ vieleicht bringt die CPU auch noch etwas.


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2008)

Jake Dunn schrieb:


> Hmm eigentlich sind 9600pkt normal bei 850mhz, ich hab sogar noch ein altes 1.0 PCIex Board ^^ vieleicht bringt die CPU auch noch etwas.


Nein dein Wert und der von "xxcenturioxx" ist nicht normal für eine HD4870! Ihr habt irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen HD4870-Besitzern und zumindest bei "xxcenturioxx" vermute ich, dass es der Catalyst 8.9 Beta ist ...

Mein Wert ist normel für eine HD4870. Zumindest hat man auf PCGH mit einem ähnlichen System ähnlich viele Punkte wie ich erreicht. Computerbase erreicht auch nur wegen dem QX9770 @ 4 GHz einen höheren Gesamtwert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (1. September 2008)

Jake Dunn schrieb:


> Ja eine HD4870, es wurde der 8.8 Beta (8.52.2) verwendet
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> hab den 8.8 Final selber noch garnicht installiert weil alles lüppt.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab ja auch nen PCI-E 1.1 Board und selber den 8.54 drauf..
ich erreiche mit 830 MHz schon die 9600. 
Mit 850 würde ich wohl die 10000 knacken.. *g*
Aber wir beide haben ja auch Quad..
ich vermute daher dass die CPU auch noch was bringt..

*GPU war da auf 830 MHz getaktet.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich rede hier übrigens nie von den Gesamtpunkten, die CPU interessiert mich zumindest nicht die Bohne, weil die PhysX von nVidia viel hier verhunzen und man net mehr vergleichen kann..!
Bei mir gehts immer um die GPU Punkte.*


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> ich erreiche mit 830 MHz schon die 9600.
> Mit 850 würde ich wohl die 10000 knacken.. *g*
> *Bei mir gehts immer um die GPU Punkte.*


Ja und das ist zwar verdammt gut, aber "unnormal". Wenn nur ich kaum über 8600 GPU-Punkte kommen würde, würde ich ja nichts sagen, aber, da PCGH _(mit ähnlichen Komponenten)_ und CB mit meinem Ergebnis fast übereinstimmen, muss meines realistisch sein ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (1. September 2008)

Ja aber deren Veröffentlichung ist ja vom 3. Juli 08..! 
Und die ham da sicher nicht grade optimale Treiber gehabt..
Und mim 8.8er müsstest du ja schon mehr haben..
Vielleiht das Mainboard?
ich hab es bei mir im Laden auch schon überlebt.
Da war in so nem "Gamer PC" von packard bell ne GTX verbaut und nen Quad Core, und die haben beide zusammen weniger Punkte gemacht als ich damals mit meiner GTS 640 die übertaktet war..
Das geht gar net..
Treiber alles gechekt, es kann eigentlich nur noch das Mainboard gewesen sein..??
Spiel dir doch mal nur zum Jux den 8.54 drauf, seit ich meine Karte nur noch auf 200/200 takte im Idle macht er auch kein Mucken mehr.. 
Dann bench mal..
ich wette du wirst net auf meine Punkte kommen..
Denn soviel macht der Treiber net aus..


----------



## Jake Dunn (1. September 2008)

Vieleicht ist das OS bei Boss zugerümpelt oder zuviele Dienste im Hintergrund am laufen?


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2008)

1.) Mein Mainboard ist so gut, wie nagelneu und funktioniert hervorragend > klick

2.) Mein OS pflege ich sehr sorgfältig. Eine "Zumüllung" schließe ich aus.

3.) An eurer Stelle würde ich mich lieber mal fragen, wieso ihr so abnormal viele Punkte habt und nicht, wieso ich weniger habe. Denn, wenn meine _(aus eurer Sicht)_ "geringe" Punkteanzahl an einem zugemüllten OS und einem defekten MB liegen würde, dann müssten PCGH und CB ebenfalls mit kaputten PCs gebencht haben ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (1. September 2008)

"Zugemülltes" System schließe ich mal aus, denn das hinter doch net die Grafikkarte am Rechnen..
Komisch isses allemal, dass da so große Unterschiede auftreten..

Ich hab im Treiber jedenfalls alles auf Anwendungsgesteuert geschaltet und AI auf AUS.
Also nix mit veringerter Quali oder so aktiviert..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Ergebnis....


Zumindest im 06er scheint die HD4870 deutlich besser abzugehen, als die GTX 260 ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Zumindest im 06er scheint die HD4870 deutlich besser abzugehen, als die GTX 260 ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Das liegt wahrscheinlich an den Treibern.....

Ich habe das neuste Bios aufs Board gespielt und den aktuellen Beta Treiber installiert und bin damit von vorher 8600 Punkten auf dieses Ergebnis gesprungen....

Wie schon von PCGH News angekündigt, bringt der Beta Treiber einen ernormen Leistungssprung.....das der aber so heftig ausfällt hat mich selber überascht.....habe den Test deshalb 2 x wiederholt.....mit dem selben Ergebnis....

In 06 schaffe ich nur 15600 Punkte.....unter XP waren es 300 mehr....

Mfg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. September 2008)

So, mal meine kleine Beteiligung:
HD4870
Treiber: 8.8
OS: Windows Vista 64 

8861 Punkte beim Performance-Lauf.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. September 2008)

Ein kurzer Test ohne Graka OC mit meiner neuen 260 GTX !


Hier mit PhysX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier ohne PhysX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## fritzzz (14. September 2008)

10513 Punkte im Performance Lauf. Nichts übertaktet.
Sind die Punkte für mein System in Ordnung oder besteht da noch Optimierungsbedarf?

​


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2008)

Ich habe wieder mal meine 8800 GTS (320 MB) durchgebencht ...
*5716* Punkte mit PhysX

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Kone (20. September 2008)

Also hier ma mein score mit durchschnittlichen oc 

core2 e7200 @3,8ghz
club 3d hd 4850 @gpu 720mhz  @mem 1100mhz
2gb ram ocz platinum 
MSI neo2 FR "platinum"

=7358   3dmarks


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. September 2008)

Mal neue Vantage Benches mit 
E8400@ 4GHZ 
260GTX @ 710/ 1200 / 1565

Hier ohne Physx 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mit PhysX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Micha


----------



## berti----1982 (22. September 2008)

So da ist mal mein Ergebnis


----------



## Genim2008 (27. September 2008)

So ich habe jetzt auch Vantage ausprobiert

Ergebnis: *13567*P.

CPU: 11793
GPU: 14296

mein sys steht in der signatur nur der Q6600 wurde auf 3,32Ghz erhöht

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/85k6-9-jpg.html


----------



## berti----1982 (27. September 2008)

Was ein neuer Treiber so ausmacht


----------



## berti----1982 (29. September 2008)

Ehhh ich hab die 15000 Pkt geknackt


----------



## freak181 (30. September 2008)

mein brüderchen (berti----1982) ist eigentlich schon ganz schön durchgeknallt


----------



## berti----1982 (30. September 2008)

freak181 schrieb:


> mein brüderchen (berti----1982) ist eigentlich schon ganz schön durchgeknallt



Haha mein Kleener ist noch VIEL schlimmer. .


----------



## olsystems (2. Oktober 2008)

Ein Super geiler BENCH war das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz 1 in der 8400 GS Klasse! HWBOT

So und noch einer:


LG
olsystems


----------



## freak181 (3. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein aktueller HighScore im Vantage... vielleicht hat von euch noch jemand ne Idee wie ich zu denn 15000 komme


----------



## teKau^ (3. Oktober 2008)

so, hab heute mal mein neues schätzken eingebaut und ein paar runs gestartet.. und ich muss sagen die 4870 x2 sapphire haut schon mächtig aufn putz! ich komme auf 16.544 punkte! find ich schon recht ordentlich


----------



## teKau^ (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jungs lasst mich euch schocken 
hab seit gestern meine 4870 x2 drin und natürlich direkt ein wenig dran rumgedreht 
und es hat mich echt aus den socken gehauen! ich komme auf 20.491 Punkte !!!
das ist der absolute wahnsinn die karte ist der knaller!!! man sollte jedoch auch sagen das diese karte extrem heiss wird! 55° am vram und 92° an der memIO Diode im idle sind da standard !!! sofern man das im catalyst prog zuständige overclocking menu aktiviert. es kommt richtig warme luft hinten raus geschossen welche man prima als fußheizung nutzen kann  egal, meine WaKü kommt!


----------



## berti----1982 (4. Oktober 2008)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Jungs lasst mich euch schocken
> ...


----------



## DanielX (4. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meine 4870 die rennt wie sau, das waren jetzt 850/1200. 

Und das lustige ist ich kann mit dem Treiber nichts weiter hoch stellen, muss ich mir noch nen anderen Weg suchen.

PS: Das alles mit dem Standartkühler auf 45%


----------



## freak181 (5. Oktober 2008)

an teKau^: ich will dich ja nich entmutigen mit deiner 4870 X2 aber wenn ich mit deinen Settings benche komm ich auf das hier!


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

@ DanielX
Mit dem RivaTuner 2.11 kannst du noch weiter OCn, als es das CCC zulässt. Ansonsten feines Ergebnis. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier auch mal vantag mit dem neuen quadi 

Heute abend gehts weiter


----------



## teKau^ (5. Oktober 2008)

baa da fang ich doch gleich an zu heulen 
wieso komm ich denn "nur" auf 20.000 und du auf 45.000 ? wie gehtn sowas ? dachte die karten wären in etwa gleich stark! aber das ist ja ein meilen weiter unterschied ! und beim performance test komme ich auf 11.000.. was kommt bei dir raus freak 181 ??? ich geh hier kaputt :/


----------



## freak181 (5. Oktober 2008)

beim Performance Test hab ich 14993. ist auch hier gepostet ein oder zwei seiten zurück


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2008)

45k wtf???

wie kommste darauf?
das sind 10.200


----------



## Masterwana (11. Oktober 2008)

@D!str(+)yer: Was benutzt du um CPU, Mainboard und GraKa-Daten anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Oktober 2008)

Masterwana schrieb:


> @D!str(+)yer: Was benutzt du um CPU, Mainboard und GraKa-Daten anzeigen zu lassen?




das ist das everest plugin für die sidebar


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2008)

Wahnsinns ergebnisse!


----------



## Cornholio (11. Oktober 2008)

So hier sind meine Ergebnisse 

3DMark Score - P12510
CPU Score - 43216
Graphics Score - 10114


----------



## Masterwana (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein erster Durchlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlterKadaver (12. Oktober 2008)

meine bestleistung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

wollte meine Ergebnisse auch mal teilen:

10085 Punkte

GPU Score 8217     <--- 260GTX@ 620MHz
CPU Score 31712   <---  E8600 @ 4,0 GHz  +  4GB 1066 DDR2 555 15

auf einem 780i alles Luftgekühlt. 

MFG

Shorty


----------



## andrzej2000 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mein Score:

11809 Punkte

GPU Score:  9930

CPU Score:  27313

System:

Antec Twelvehundred
Coolermaster Realpower 850W
Asus M2N32SLI-Deluxe
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ @ 3300MHz
Zalman CNPS 9700 LED
Zotac GTX260 @ 730/1495/1260
Mushkin 2GB DDR2 @ 880MHz
LG-GGC-H20L  BluRay/HD-DVD
2xSamsung HD160LJ im Raid0
1xSamsung HD103UJ


----------



## Jake Dunn (18. Oktober 2008)

Kleines Update von mir 

Xeon 3350 @3,6ghz
HD4870 1Gb @870/1000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex0582 (19. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin gerade etwas überrascht als ich mir die ergebnisse mal angeschaut habe alle sagen sli is nich so doll 
mein ergebniss spricht allerdings dagegen man beachte den noch sehr langsamen cpu der die grakas denke ich mal auch ordentlich ausbremst

Gesamt 11065
gpu store : 9483
cpu store : 22151


----------



## EDDX (19. Oktober 2008)

So mal mein Ergebniss:


----------



## freak181 (19. Oktober 2008)

@EDDX: oh man wie hast du denn das hinbekommen? das würde mich echt brennent interessieren! Was hastn fürn Board usw.? Hier mal mein Score mit eigentlich höheren Raten aber trotzdem weniger Punkten. Merkwürdig Beim CPU Multi musste dir noch ne 8 hindenken und en Takt von 3700Mhz. Welchen Treiber hast du drauf?


----------



## EDDX (20. Oktober 2008)

Zum System:

Q9550@3,6GHZ 425x8,5 FSB+0,3Volt, MCH+0,3Volt
GA-X38 DQ6 Bios F9F
OCI 1066@1133 5-7-7-24 bei +0,2Volt ( Performence )
ZOTAC 280GTX-AMP@AMP++ 750/1512/1300 Speicher bei 120 MHZ PCI-E + 0,05Volt Nvidia 178.24
Coban Nitrox 750 Watt

Der Cpu und Board können mehr aber der Speicher limitiert !!!


----------



## freak181 (20. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ich müsste mein vista neu drauf ziehen damit das hier was bringt. hatte jetz sogar weniger Punkte damit als beim letzten Versuch... schade


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Oktober 2008)

Mit meiner übertakteten GTX 260 (702/1404/1100) hab ich etwa 9000 Punkte als GPU-Score.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier, bitte schön.


----------



## freakywilli3 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein Bench ohne was zu takten also Original ORB - World of Performance


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

So, ich habe auch mal wieder ein neues Ergebnis zu präsentieren. Meine jetzige Sapphire HD4870 zeigt sich deutlich stärker, als meine letzte ... 

*Gesamt: 8178*
GPU: 9026
CPU: 6380

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (25. Oktober 2008)

Die Karte geht echt ab. 

Am besten holst du dir jetzt noch nen Quad.


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Am besten holst du dir jetzt noch nen Quad.


Ne, darauf habe ich im Moment überhaupt keine Lust. Mich juckt auch der Core i7 absolut nicht. Nächste Jahr wird der Deneb meine Kiste rocken ... 


xTc schrieb:


> Die Karte geht echt ab.


Das ist noch garnichts. Warte erstmal, bis ich sie nächste Woche unter Wasser gesetzt habe.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (25. Oktober 2008)

Da bin ich auch gespannt.
850 ohne Wasser ist schon mal gut.

Ich hoffe sie machts bei Dir so lange


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> 850 ohne Wasser ist schon mal gut.


... aber nicht erträglich: FanSpeed 100 %  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (25. Oktober 2008)

Kenn ich hatte meine GTX auch 5 Tage on Air, grausam.
Musste natürlich  auch auf 100% testen was unter Luft so geht


----------



## Jake Dunn (25. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das ist noch garnichts. Warte erstmal, bis ich sie nächste Woche unter Wasser gesetzt habe.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Hmm die GPU Punkte sind doch viel zu Low 


Hier von mir 
PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [3DMark Vantage] Eure Ergebnisse


----------



## xTc (25. Oktober 2008)

Jake Dunn schrieb:


> Hmm die GPU Punkte sind doch viel zu Low
> 
> 
> Hier von mir
> PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [3DMark Vantage] Eure Ergebnisse




Du hast ja auch eine HD4870 mit 1.024MB, was schon noch ein paar Punkte bringt. Weiterhin ist dein GPU-Takt ja auch noch höher. 

Ich knall mir ma ebend nen Vista auf die Platte, dann mach ich auch ma nen Run. 

Gruß


----------



## Jake Dunn (25. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch eine HD4870 mit 1.024MB, was schon noch ein paar Punkte bringt. Weiterhin ist dein GPU-Takt ja auch noch höher.
> 
> Ich knall mir ma ebend nen Vista auf die Platte, dann mach ich auch ma nen Run.
> 
> Gruß



Der Vram bringt beim X Test nur etwas und 20mhz sind nicht die Welt.


Naja mach mal ein Run, bei 850mhz sind 9600-9800 eigentlich normal


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

^^ Nö, ich denke, dass mein Ergebnis mehr, als in Ordnung ist ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Klutten (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte heute auch mal das Vergnügen, mir den Vantage etwas genauer anzusehen.


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Oktober 2008)

So da wäre mal mein neues Ergebnis


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch mal das Vergnügen, mir den Vantage etwas genauer anzusehen.


Nicht schlecht. 
Darfst du die Graka behalten?  _(Wäre zwar überdimensioniert für das Sys. in deiner Sig., aber man weiß ja nie ...)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (25. Oktober 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch mal das Vergnügen, mir den Vantage etwas genauer anzusehen.



Respekt - da kann ich leider nicht ganz mithalten.


----------



## Klutten (26. Oktober 2008)

@boss3D
Karte? ^^ In diesem Rechner habe ich gerade zwei HD4870X2 laufen. Das Ganze ist ein komplett wassergekühlter Testrechner, den ich für die nächste PCGHX-Print durch die Mangel drehe. Behalten ist da Fehlanzeige - und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, habe ich jetzt nach zwei Wochen AMD die Schnauze voll von den Karten. Ich bleibe lieber bei Nvidia ...AMD ist nix für mich.

Schön an dem System ist, dass ich uns einige Punkte beim HWBot sichern konnte.


----------



## xTc (26. Oktober 2008)

Magst du mir die Karten nicht einmal für ein Wochende zum Testen überlassen? 

Würd damit gern mal nen paar AM3-Scores antesten. 


Gruß


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, habe ich jetzt nach zwei Wochen AMD die Schnauze voll von den Karten. Ich bleibe lieber bei Nvidia ...AMD ist nix für mich.


Was stört dich denn an den Grakas? Microruckler? Aber an die müsstest du als SLI-Freak doch gewöhnt sein ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Klutten (26. Oktober 2008)

Jein. Mikroruckler habe ich zumindest bei FarCry 2 noch keine entdeckt. Im Benchmark "Ranch long" sind diese zwar bei ~70 FPS deutlich sichtbar, aber im eigentlichen Spiel nicht. Was meine bisherigen SLI-Systeme angeht (7800 GTX, 7900 GTX, 8800 GTS G92) bin ich da zwar etwas dran gewöhnt, bin aber auch der Meinung, dass das Thema Mikroruckler meist überbewertet wird. 

Was mich an diesem Setup etwas stört ist die Skalierung. Zwei Karten dieses Kalibers wollen erst mal mit Daten versorgt werden. Leider ist die passende CPU nicht mehr rechtzeitig eingetroffen, sodass hier nur ein Q6600 @ 3.800 MHz werkerlt - definitiv zu leistungsschwach. Die Unterstützung für normales Crossfire bzw. SLI ist da meiner Meinung nach viel besser. 

Vielleicht freut sich ja der Käufer dieses Boliden darüber. Mir wird auf jeden Fall nicht kalt. Eine Heizung brauche ich im Büro momentan nicht - das erledigt der Rechner. ^^ Der Stromverbrauch ist zudem außerirdisch...


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2008)

^^ Jap, da muss ich dir recht geben. Eine HD4870 X2 würde mir auch reichen. 2 sind zuviel des Guten. Außerdem würde sich die Graka vermutlich mit meinem E6750 @ 3.6 GHz etwas langweilen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Mr Bo (26. Oktober 2008)

Will meins auch mal loswerden. Schaffe stolze *12529* mit meiner XFX GTX260 XXX ein bischen OC auf 756/1512/2300 . 
*Hier* drücken für das Ergebniss. Mein alter E6750 macht ja noch ganz gut mit...
Mann, jetzt Funtz die sche... Seite von Futuremark wieder nicht. Ist manchmal echt lästig


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (28. Oktober 2008)

so ich habe die 10 000 geschafft^^

mfg Christoph


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. Oktober 2008)

Endlich habe ich die 15k Grenze mit P15221 geknackt, dank PhysX, der Forceware 180.43 und dem EVGA Precision 1.3.3.  Die Settings für meine 8800 GTS G92 @ SLi waren 837 MHz GPU/ 1890 MHz Shader / 1102 MHz Speicher. Die CPu taktet mit 3,6 GHz.


----------



## Mr Bo (29. Oktober 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich die 15k Grenze mit P15221 geknackt, dank PhysX, der Forceware 180.43 und dem EVGA Precision 1.3.3. Die Settings für meine 8800 GTS G92 @ SLi waren 837 MHz GPU/ 1890 MHz Shader / 1102 MHz Speicher. Die CPu taktet mit 3,6 GHz.


 
HAMMER dein Ergebniss ! Komme ich mit mein 13076 Points nicht dran. Hab ja leider auch nur 1x GTX260.....
Der neue Treiber hat mir nochmal ordentlich was draufgepackt, und so wie's aussieht, bei dir auch
# Glückwunsch #


----------



## EGThunder (31. Oktober 2008)

Bei den ganzen Punkten sehen meine 11732 Punkte richtig klein aus.
Sys: Q6700 @ default, 88GT SLI @ default.

ORB - Compare

Ergebnis ist vom 16.8.08

EG


----------



## cannabis (1. November 2008)

na da hab ich noch weniger punkte..ich schaffe grad mal 3500 (mit amd 4800 @ 2800mhz und ati 3850)


----------



## gettohomie (1. November 2008)

siehe signatur 

werde es noch einmal neu machen


----------



## cannabis (1. November 2008)

so, ich weiß jetzt ja auch wie man hier bilder anhängt...
also gibts auch noch dazu ne grafik 
cpu-und graka-score liegen beide bei ~3500...heißt das dann, dass es ne optimale zusammensetzung ist, und die graka nciht durch die cpu ausgebremst wird oder so?


----------



## gettohomie (1. November 2008)

warum ist das so schlecht


----------



## Optilux (3. November 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!

ich bin neu hier und habe gerade ein neues PC gekauft. Es handelt sich um ein Core 2 Duo E8500 auf eine Asus P5E. Der GPU ist eine XFX GTX 280 (normale version). Natürlich habe ich es getestet und die folgende Ergebnisse bekommen:

3DMark score   P12278
CPU Score       32852
Graphics Score 10158

Ich habe die Vintage Basic version und kann deshalb nichts ändern. Es ist mit 1280x1024 im Performance setting gelaufen.

*Ist dieses Ergebniss gut?* Ich habe meine zweifel, da es "nur" mit 1280x1024 gelaufen ist und ich, nachdem ich eure tests gelesen habe, geglaubt habe es wäre etwas mehr daraus gekommen.

P.S. Sorry für mein Deutsch: es ist nicht meine Hauptsprache! ;o)


----------



## steinschock (3. November 2008)

Ohne OC und/ oder Quad ist das OK.


----------



## dereinzug (6. November 2008)

Hallo,

P19425 (CPU-PhysX): ORB - Compare
P24373 (GPU-PhysX): ORB - Compare

Die Daten zum System stehen direkt in den ORB-Ergebnissen unter
Beschreibung

EDIT vielleicht hier noch als Hinweis, falls es im ORB-Ergebnis überlesen wird:
PhysX wurde auf der GPU berechnet

ciao Tom


----------



## Freshman (8. November 2008)

Hi!

Endlich läuft mein neues System und ich bin mit Leistung/Temperatur und Lautstärke sehr zufrieden.

23201 3D Marks

GPU 20281
CPU 40847

ORB - Compare

have fun


----------



## Genim2008 (8. November 2008)

definitiv einer der schlechtesten Fakes den ich je gesehen habe ....
Du gehst auf die HP und macht nen screen vom besten Ergebnis meldest dich in nem Forum an und... was erwartest du jetzt ? 

nen versuch war es ja wert xD

mfg


----------



## Freshman (8. November 2008)

Da fühlt sich jetzt aber jemand auf den Schlips getreten.

1. Das schnellste System hat 31605 3D Marks. Davon bin ich wohl weit entfernt.

2. Laufen zwei EVGA Hyper Copper im SLI.

3. Bietet NVidia mit den Treibern GeForce PhysX Unterstützung im 3DMark und beim CPU Test läuft die GPU (PhysX) mit. Ob das jetzt unter cheating läuft oder nicht, weiß ich nicht.

Habe den Test mehrfach wiederholt, das Ergebnis schwankt um ca. 200 Punkte, bleibt aber immer in diesem Bereich. Schalte ich das PhysX Feature Set aus, fällt das CPU Ergebnis auf ca. 13000 Punkte und das Gesamtergebnis auf ca. 17600 3D Marks.

War mir aber nicht bewußt, dass hier jemand ist, der diese Ergebnisse so persönlich nimmt... Freud läßt grüßen.

cu


----------



## Lochti (9. November 2008)

P6395 mehr schafe ich nicht !


----------



## KoRsE (9. November 2008)

Warum habt ihr alle so viele Punkte (vor allem CPU)??? Bei mir siehts da doch ziemlich bescheiden aus... Hab auch die Basic Version (aus PCGH).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Korse


----------



## dereinzug (9. November 2008)

@Genim2008
ich seh hier keinen Link zu einem Screenshot. Das ist ein ORB-Link von Freshman. Außerdem schafft er in etwa die gleichen Punkte wie mein Rechner und ich hab selbst 2xGTX 280. Meine CPU und meine Karten takten dabei wohl etwas höher. Wobei die CPU bei PhysX über GPU nicht mehr so sehr ins Gewicht fällt.

@KoRsE
ab einer gewissen Treiberversion kann PhysX (einer der beiden CPU-Tests nutzt das) bei Nvidia auf der Grafikkarte berechnet werden.
Das geht dann ab der Geforce 8 und Grafikkarten sind bei solchen Berechnungen den aktuellen CPUs haushoch überlegen.

Hier noch ein Ergebniss mit PhysX auf der CPU (P19425): ORB - Compare

ciao Tom


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2008)

PhysX-Ergebnisse verfälschen die Vergleichbarkeit der Ergebnisse auf ganzer Linie. Wer hier mithelfen möchte, eine sinnvolle Liste zu erstellen, der sollte PhysX deaktivieren. Ein guter Gradmesser sind zum Beispiel die Regelvorgaben unter hwbot.org - Home.


----------



## Freshman (9. November 2008)

Mir war in meinen ersten Benchmarks mit dem 3D Mark Vantage nicht wirklich bewußt, wo das gute Ergebnis herkommt. In den alten 3D Mark Versionen war das Ergebnis erwartungsgemäß. Hatte im Vantage mehr Punkte als im 06er. Da war mir klar, dass hier etwas nicht stimmen kann. Daher habe ich gegoogelt und im nächsten Durchlauf die PhysX Beschleunigung auch deaktivert. Allerdings finde ich das Ergebnis trotzdem Wert zu präsentieren. Man hat einen Überblick, welche Leistung tatsächlich in der GraKa steckt bzw. wie sie in Spielen sinnvoll genutzt werden kann. Die Vergleichbarkeit ist natürlich kaum mehr gegeben, wobei ich finde, dass beide Ergebnisse präsentiert werden sollten. Ich habe ja als "Beweis" mein Ergebnis verlinkt...

have fun


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (11. November 2008)

Sind 6995 Punkte für das System OK?

Q6600
HD4850
4 GB RAM

alles auf Standardtakt.


----------



## Mr Bo (12. November 2008)

Kühlschrankwichtel schrieb:


> Sind 6995 Punkte für das System OK?
> 
> Q6600
> HD4850
> ...


sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus. Komme mir meiner GTX 260 OC auf 8878 Punkte. Natürlich ohne PhysX.Sonst wäre der Vergleich mit den Ati's auch garnicht machbar. *Dieses sollte sich die PCGH-Redaktion auch mal hinter die Ohren schreiben, wenn sie Benchmarks veröffentlichen! siehe Heft 12/08*
Hilfreich wäre in deinem Fall natürlich ein Sreenshot von deinem Ergebniss, so wie andere es auch machen.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (13. November 2008)

*So: 


3DMark Vantage Score: 9955 

                       GPU:                9341 
                       CPU:              12401 

Geht..., mal sehn, will auf jeden fall die 10.000 Make knacken*


----------



## SupraMK-4 (15. November 2008)

Hy hier mal von mier das sys ist natürlich schon etwas älter...


----------



## alex0582 (19. November 2008)

bräuchte mal eure meinungen hab hier gerade nen rechner zusammengebaut und vantage durchlaufen lassen die punkte kommen mir nur etwas wenig vor 

gigabyte ma790gp-ds4h
phenom 9950 be 125w
4gb a data vitesta extreme edition 1066
club 3d 4870 overcloced edition

cpu : 8075
gpu : 8785

was sagt ihr normal oder nicht installiert ist vista 64 ultimate und auch alle treiber sind drauf


----------



## DanielX (19. November 2008)

Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> *So:
> 
> 
> 3DMark Vantage Score: 9955
> ...



Sollte klapen siehe meins. 

Und ist ja fast das gleiche System.

MfG DanielX


----------



## rocco4 (20. November 2008)

Mainboard: P5Q Deluxe Biso 1406
CPU: Q9550 @ 3.72 GHZ
Speicher: 4GB Apogee- 1066 5-5-5-15
GRAKA: 8800Ultra @ OC

Punkte in Performance: *Gesamt 9846*  (GPU 7874/CPU 39534)


mfg


PS.: GRAKA limitiert, darum so wenig gesamt!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2008)

rocco4 schrieb:


> Mainboard: P5Q Deluxe Biso 1406
> CPU: Q9550 @ 3.72 GHZ
> Speicher: 4GB Apogee- 1066 5-5-5-15
> GRAKA: 8800Ultra @ OC
> ...




 aber saftig...

Ich hab mit dem gleichen sys und ner HD4870 ~17k

naja hab im moment leider keine zeit zum benchen  sons würd ich da noch mehr raus kitzeln ^^


----------



## rocco4 (20. November 2008)

Was meinst aber saftig???

GRAKA limit??

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2008)

rocco4 schrieb:


> Was meinst aber saftig???
> 
> GRAKA limit??
> 
> mfg




ja das graka limit ist saftig 

das meinte ich^^


----------



## FashizZey (20. November 2008)

q6600 at 3,6
4870 pcs+ (ich glaub da hatte ich noch den 8.9)
2gb ram 800

gpu = 9563
cpu = 12465

10154 punkte


----------



## Motte76 (22. November 2008)

Hi hallo Leutz ich bin neu hir im Forum aber ein alter PCGH leser
Ich will auch mal mein senf dazugeben und meine Punkte zeigen 
Score 13611
GPU 14362
CPU 11766


----------



## DanielX (22. November 2008)

So hier mal 24/7 Setup in Vantage. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Arcus (22. November 2008)

Ich komme auf folgendes Ergebnis:
Ich habe das mit der kostenlosen version probiert 1280 X 1024 :

3DMarks Vantage Score P14123 
CPU Score       40495 
Graphics Score 11604 

mit Pro Version sollten jedenfalls mehr drinnen sein ...

mfg 
Arcus


----------



## PitBull (23. November 2008)

Habe heute erst Vista installiert  werde Montag mal die 24/7 settings übertakten und ein wenig Pkt aufstocken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Dezember 2008)

So ich hab mal meine GTX280 richtig die Kante gegeben. Und P14720 sind das Resultat mit meinem 8800 GTS G92 @ Sli hatte ich P15221.


----------



## EDDX (15. Dezember 2008)

So nochmal mit neuen System:


----------



## Nickles (15. Dezember 2008)

System:HD 2600xt,x2 5000+,2 gig ddr2-667(a data).(in 6^tagen neues system)
1400 punkte


----------



## RealGerry (16. Dezember 2008)

Meine Punkte:
6753
GPU: 6739
CPU:6795

Einstellung auf Performence und 1280x1024


----------



## Knappe (16. Dezember 2008)

auf welchen auflösungen lasst ihr das denn immer laufen dreht ihr immer alles voll hoch?

hab mit 1680 x 1050
Multismpl

Also ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache aber irgendwie kommen mir meine werte komisch vor 

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/3633/vantagresulthf5.th.jpg 

warum ich bei 3dmarkscore 0 habe weiß ich auch nich

hier sind meine einstellungen
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/4492/3dmarkvantagehochym9.th.jpg

und hier gpu und cpu 

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7673/gpuundcpung1.th.jpg

kann meinen beitrag nicht editieren warum auch immer hier dielink zu den richtigen pics 

http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3dmarkvantagehochym9.jpghttp://img227.imageshack.us/img227/4492/3dmarkvantagehochym9.jpg einstellungen

http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vantagresulthf5.jpghttp://img218.imageshack.us/img218/3633/vantagresulthf5.jpg punkte


http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gpuundcpung1.jpghttp://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7673/gpuundcpung1.jpg cpu und gpu


----------



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann es komischerweise. Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches? 

Fragen -> bitte per PN


----------



## RealGerry (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe auch 0 Punkte wenn ich die Auflösung ändere, allerdings kann man die CPU und GPU Punkte sehen.


----------



## Equilibrium (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe das Problem auch. Ich bekomme auch nur die CPU und GPU punkten zu Gesicht


----------



## Knappe (18. Dezember 2008)

habs nochmal getestet ohne die grafik einstellungen zu verändern
sind die werte zu niedrig für mein system?


----------



## RealGerry (18. Dezember 2008)

Sieht aus als wenn deine GPU zu niedrig getaktet ist...was ist das für eine Karte? 4870?
In deinem ersten Post läuft sie auch mit höherem Takt sehe ich gerade... und da hattest du auch höhere Punktzahl.
Trotzdem finde ich es zu wenig


----------



## Knappe (19. Dezember 2008)

es is eine club 3d oc 4870 mit 512 mb an der taktrate habe ich nichts verändert is einfach eingebaut und treiber


----------



## Cornholio (21. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem ich gestern an meinem PC versucht habe alles rauszuholen, bin ich im 3DMarkVantage zu 14339 Punkte gekommen.

mfG


----------



## KeTTenHuND (23. Dezember 2008)

Soderle... habe mir vorhin den *3Dmark Vantage* in der *Advanced Edition* zugelegt.

Habe drei Durchläufe mit drei verschiedenen Leistungsstufen der CPU angesetzt:

1. Stufe: CPU @ 2,83 GHz (Stock)
2. Stufe: CPU @ 3,20 GHz (FSB 1600)
3. Stufe: CPU @ 3,40 GHz (FSB 1600)

Die Ergebnisse findet Ihr in den angehängten Screenshots.

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## xTc (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auch mal wieder ne Runde den 3DMark Vantage laufen lassen:

E8600 @ 4,0GHz, 6GB DDR3-1600  aufm Rampage Extreme mit einer HD4850 und HD4830 im CF.

Denke mitm Quad geht da noch was. 

Gruß


----------



## KeTTenHuND (23. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder ne Runde den 3DMark Vantage laufen lassen:
> E8600 @ 4,0GHz, 6GB DDR3-1600  aufm Rampage Extreme mit einer HD4850 und HD4830 im CF.
> Denke mitm Quad geht da noch was.
> Gruß


Also mit einem C2Q geht da in jedem Fall noch etwas . Da bin ich mir ganz sicher *g*. Als ich mir den Q9550 zugelegt habe war an das offene Stepping leider noch nicht zu denken... .

*Edit:* Habe gerade nochmal drei Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen. 
CPU @ Stock, CPU @ 3,20 GHz und CPU @ 3,40 GHz - bei allen Durchgängen war PhysiX im Treiber aktiviert . 
Sehr nais, wie ich finde *g*.

P.S.: Die Feature-Tests in der Advanced Edition korrigieren doch, wie bei dem 3DMark06 die zusätzlichen Tests, die Ergebnisse nach unten hin (?), also rein von der statistischen Warte aus!?! Oder irre ich mich da? Nö, ne!? *g*

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Dezember 2008)

@KeTTenHuND,

das kann ich aber besser  (bzgl. des CPU Scores):

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## alex0582 (24. Dezember 2008)

irgendwie nen bissel wenig gesammt pukte oder is das ohne phys x ? aber cpu score is krass


----------



## KeTTenHuND (24. Dezember 2008)

alex0582 schrieb:


> irgendwie nen bissel wenig gesammt pukte oder is das ohne phys x ? aber cpu score is krass


Auf wen bezogen? Me? Falls es um mich gehen sollte, im Text habe ich alles erwähnt. In meinem letzten Post ist im Treiber die PhysiX-Unterstützung aktiviert.

@ITpassion-de: Dein Bild ist breit, wo es doch auch auf die Länge ankommt *hehe* . Reich´ Dein Screen doch bitte nach. Danke Dir.

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## alex0582 (24. Dezember 2008)

ne nicht auf dich auf itpassion ist das bezogen deine punkte sind ok wie ich finde


----------



## risingSilence (25. Dezember 2008)

Vantage Ergebnis

Hardware:
E8400 E0 @ 4,1ghz
DDR2 OCZ Reaper HPC 1066@1094mhz
GA-EP45-DS3 (FSB 456)
GTX260
Alles luftgekühlt

ist das in Ordnung??


----------



## risingSilence (25. Dezember 2008)

Hier meine Vantage-Ergebnisse:

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/9427/vantageox9.jpg
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9059/vantagebxh7.jpg

System ist in der Signatur.

Ist das okay so??

//so jetzt gehts aber.
komisch die settings vom board


----------



## risingSilence (25. Dezember 2008)

//sorry doppelpost, obwohl ich nur einmal gedrückt hab? seltsam.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Dezember 2008)

risingSilence schrieb:


> //sorry doppelpost, obwohl ich nur einmal gedrückt hab? seltsam.




passiert heir schon ma -.-

bilder bitte im forum hoch laden!!
man sieht nix darauf ...


----------



## DetlevD (26. Dezember 2008)

prozessor: e6600 @ 3.2Ghz
graka: 9800 gt @ 750/1060/1850

So, hier mein score:
insgesamt: 7510
prozzi:  								 								 								 									25361 
graka: 6083

so und nun eine frage:
wieso habe ich bei diesen hohen timings der graka nur ein 6000er score, obwohl leute mir 9800 gt und 8800 gt bei loweren takten schon gerne 1100 erreichen?


----------



## berti----1982 (26. Dezember 2008)

DetlevD schrieb:


> prozessor: e6600 @ 3.2Ghz
> graka: 9800 gt @ 750/1060/1850
> 
> So, hier mein score:
> ...



Ne ne das Ergebnis ist für dein sys. schon gut.


----------



## Timor (28. Dezember 2008)

*bild zu breit*


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. Dezember 2008)

Aus lauter langeweile heut mal die 8800gts  geprügelt auf meinem alten Board , da ist kein einziges MHZ mehr drin bei der Graka ! ^^ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## EDDX (30. Dezember 2008)

So nun zu meinen Ergebniss, es freut mich das 2x 280 GTX-AMP@SLI schneller sind als 2x 4870X2@Crossfire.

Obwohl die erste mehr OC´Potenzial hat wie die zweite. ( guter Mittelwert )


----------



## EDDX (30. Dezember 2008)

so konnte noch mal was nachlegen


----------



## marduk (30. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein Benchmark von mir


----------



## IceBlue (30. Dezember 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Aus lauter langeweile heut mal die 8800gts geprügelt auf meinem alten Board , da ist kein einziges MHZ mehr drin bei der Graka ! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der Karte haste es aber wirklich gegeben... Das muss ich auch mal probieren 

Hier mal mein bescheidenes Ergebnis. Bei Punkten über 20K werde ich echt neidisch...


----------



## Timor (30. Dezember 2008)

ohne ocen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## berti----1982 (30. Dezember 2008)

Timor schrieb:


> ohne ocen
> 
> 
> 
> das kann ja jeder sagen wenn man das dazugehörige sys + Beweisbilder net mit hin schreibt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Dezember 2008)

vorallem bitte mal PhysX abstellen zum benchen 

wurd glaub ich schon das ein oder andere mal gesagt, aber irgendwie bekommt das keiner mit


----------



## Timor (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach nachher nochmal nen Test...nachdem ich 3D Mark 06 gesaugt habe,
aber da ich nur DSLm 100 habe (laut Vertrag DSL 16000 ^^) wirds noch ein wenig dauern.
Stell dann CPU-Z & GPU-Z mit rein 
War ein wenig ungeschickt von mir...sorry

Das obere Ergebnis war mit alten Treibern & altem BIOS...

@D!str(+)yer

ok...werd ich dann machen


----------



## Timor (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab gerade die Einstellung von Advantage geändert und jetzt werden immer 0 Punke gesamt und 0 Punkte CPU angezeigt,´.

@D!str(+)yer
Kannst du mir bitte genau sagen welche Tests man aktivieren muss und welche deaktivieren?!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Dezember 2008)

Timor schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Einstellung von Advantage geändert und jetzt werden immer 0 Punke gesamt und 0 Punkte CPU angezeigt,´.
> 
> @D!str(+)yer
> Kannst du mir bitte genau sagen welche Tests man aktivieren muss und welche deaktivieren?!




im vantage musst du nix verändern...
Im Grafiktreiber musst du PhysX auschalten


----------



## Timor (30. Dezember 2008)

Achso ok...danke dir 

Edit: Allerdings bin ich zu blöd das im CCC 8.12 zu finden. Ich schäme mich ein wenig 
Magst dus mir nicht verraten?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Dezember 2008)

Timor schrieb:


> Achso ok...danke dir
> 
> Edit: Allerdings bin ich zu blöd das im CCC 8.12 zu finden. Ich schäme mich ein wenig
> Magst dus mir nicht verraten?




wenn du ne ATI hast musst du nix verstellen 

das sollte man nur bei NVidia karten, damit die werte vergleichbar bleiben ...


----------



## Timor (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte es mir fast gedacht...hab eh ne ATI...
Dann bench ich gleich nochmal...

Danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe...
Kannst du mal bitte in den 3D mark 06 Thread schauen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EDDX (31. Dezember 2008)

So für alle ATI-FANS  nun mal ohne PhysX !



> vorallem bitte mal PhysX abstellen zum benchen
> 
> wurd glaub ich schon das ein oder andere mal gesagt, aber irgendwie bekommt das keiner mit


 
obwohl ich der Meinung bin das sich jeder Ati besitzer auch eine PhysX Karte kaufen könnte und dann die ewige Diskussion ein ende hat.


----------



## kmf (1. Januar 2009)

Mal ein BenchShot von mir. Obwohl ich den Werten, gerade bei der CPU nicht traue. (siehe CPU-Test 2)

Aber nix getürkt. 

System: 
CPU C2D E8500@4050 (9,0x450)
4 GiB DDR3
XFX 9800GTX+ 
PhysX 8800GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit

2. Durchlauf mit leicht geändertem FSB und neuem Treiber 180.84

Werte scheinen sich dann doch zu bestätigen. Dann bringt die 8800GT im CPU-Test 2 = PhysX-Test? also doch was. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der letzte beigefügte Shot ist der Original-Shot, woraus ich oben das rauskopiert hab.


----------



## Timor (1. Januar 2009)

*bild zu breit*


----------



## msix38 (1. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal.


*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## chefmarkus (2. Januar 2009)

14653 
aber ich kann nur mein Ergebnis von dem "submit your result" ausschneiden und hochladen. Ist nur die Basic-Version, da kann ich auf der Startseite nicht auf Results gehen und die anzeigen lassen.
Jupp, gar nicht schlecht so


----------



## freak181 (2. Januar 2009)

hier mal mein neuester High Score... ich glaub ich könnt die 16000er marke bald noch knacken


----------



## EDDX (2. Januar 2009)

hi versuche mal dem Pci-e auf 105-110 Mhz zu treiben, und es wäre nett wenn die die Gpu und Speicher sowie die shader im 3d performance mal postet auf deiner Sidebar ist nur der 2d betrieb zu sehen.

kleine info meine 1. läuft auf 760/gpu-1320/speicher-1512/shader
               ´die   2. geht nur bis 730/gpu-1300/speicher-1512/shader


du siehst es ist reine Erfahrungssache.

viel glück.


----------



## Timor (2. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2009)

GPU-Clock auf 507MHz? 

Da sollte doch etwas mehr drin sein mit dem System.


----------



## Timor (3. Januar 2009)

Im CCC sind aber 820 eingestellt...irgendwie nimmt er den GPU-Clock also nicht.
Memory auf 1000 nimmt er...
=(


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2009)

Die X2 fällt ohne Last sehr schnell wieder in ihren Ruhezustand mit den verringerten Taktraten zurück, was man irgendwie auch bei deinem Prozessor sehen kann. Ich habe das Gleiche hier bei meinem CrossfireX-Gespann erlebt.


----------



## Timor (3. Januar 2009)

Soll heißen, dass er den GPU-Clock also schon nimmt?
Falls ja, wieso gehen denn die 1000MHz Memory nicht zurück?


----------



## freak181 (3. Januar 2009)

Danke an EDDX

hat sich wirklich gelohnt


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2009)

Von den Punkten her ja. Ich habe knapp über 18000 Punkte erreicht, von daher sollte das schon passen. Meine Taktraten waren aber auch nahe Stock.


----------



## berti----1982 (3. Januar 2009)

Habe heute mal den neuen Treiber getestet ( 185.20 ) und muss sagen WAHNSINN . 

Konnte die 16 TPkt Marke entlich knacken. 
Die Karte lief mit  755/1570/1265


----------



## xTc (3. Januar 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein Run von mir. Diesmal mit 9800GTX+ 

Ohne PhysX.



Gruß


----------



## EGThunder (3. Januar 2009)

Mit meiner aktuellen Konfig komme ich auf 14020 Punkte. Hab im Vantage sogar mehr Punkte als im 06er.

ORB - Compare

System wird nicht übertaktet.

EG


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2009)

@ berti----1982 und EGThunder

Hohe Ergebnisse mit aktiviertem PhysX-Support sind keine Kunst. Wenn ihr hier vergleichbare Ergebnisse posten wollt, solltet ihr die Option im Treiber deaktivieren.


----------



## EGThunder (3. Januar 2009)

Na dann hier mal ohne PhysX. Ist ja wirklich genial was nVidia da leistet.  War eine gute Entscheidung keine AMD Karte zu kaufen. 

EG


----------



## Falcon (3. Januar 2009)

Performance:
ORB - Compare

High:
ORB - Compare


----------



## xTc (3. Januar 2009)

Dann hier auch mal meine 9800GTX+ mit PhysX.


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Januar 2009)

Da heute meine neue GTX260 kam hab ich auch mal Vantage durch laufen lassen.
Mein E6400 stand nicht auf 3000Mhz sondern auf 2400MHz am wochende werde ich denn wider hochsetzten.
Also mein Ergebnis mit 
E6400 @ 2400
GTX260 @ 650 1050 1400

GPU 9811
CPU 25417

Punkte 11590

Ist das gut wird es viel mehr bringen wenn ich die CPU auf 3GHz setze oder höher???


----------



## qwz (7. Januar 2009)

Zotac GTX260² 55nm


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Januar 2009)

Ich das jetzt nochmal durchlaufen lassen mit dem E6400 auf 2666MHz also FSB auf 333. Grafikkarte auf dem Takt wie ich die von Zotac bekommen habe.


----------



## don camillo (8. Januar 2009)

hi leute ich habe an  bei vantage  8453punkte  

mein rechner  q9550 @ 3,6GHZ  4GB MUSHKIN XP3 1600MHZ@1800MHZ  GEFORCE 9800GTX+ 512MB  MOBO EVGA NFORCE 790I ULTRA


----------



## KingOfKingz (9. Januar 2009)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Mit meiner aktuellen Konfig komme ich auf 14020 Punkte. Hab im Vantage sogar mehr Punkte als im 06er.
> 
> ORB - Compare
> 
> ...




Hm komisch. 
Ich habe mit meiner cpu ( qx9650) ,nicht übertaktet,   ,,nur''  									 									 									 										33183Punkte.
Du hast mit deiner 2,6ghz CPU (q6700), auch nicht übertaktet , sogar 33414Punkte.

Was mache ich falsch? Habe Windows Vista 64. Beim durchlaufen auf Windows Classic gestellt und  alle Programme geschlossen .
Weil normal sollte ich doch mit einer Cpu der neueren Generation + 400mhz mehr Takt eine höhere Punktzahl und keine niedrigere haben oder?^^


----------



## dereinzug (9. Januar 2009)

@KingOfKingz
lass mich raten, ihr habt beide eine Nvidia-Graka (mindestens Generation 8)? Dann schaltet mal die PhysX-GPU-Beschleunigung aus und bencht nochmal. Dann sollte es schon anders aussehen.

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Extreme-Ergebniss (X11245):
ORB - Compare
Bevor sich einer daran stört, dass PhysX auf der GPU lief, nur so viel: bei Extreme macht das bei den Gesamtpunkten so gut wie keinen Unterschied.

ciao Tom


----------



## KingOfKingz (9. Januar 2009)

dereinzug schrieb:


> @KingOfKingz
> lass mich raten, ihr habt beide eine Nvidia-Graka (mindestens Generation 8)? Dann schaltet mal die PhysX-GPU-Beschleunigung aus und bencht nochmal. Dann sollte es schon anders aussehen.
> 
> Zur Abwechslung mal ein Extreme-Ergebniss (X11245):
> ...



Ach dann haben wir ja die gleiche cpu  xD

Hm. Und ja ich habe eine Geforce 8, nicht nur eine sondern 2 oO. (8800gts (g92)
Und mit deaktiviertem physX da soll es schneller gehen?
Aber auch wenn es schneller gehen sollte : Wir haben doch beide die gleichen Einstellungen gewählt, da darf er doch mit einer ,,schwächeren'' cpu doch nicht mehr Punkte haben oO

Edit: Achja und deine cpu ist ja auf 4ghz übertaktet xP


----------



## dereinzug (9. Januar 2009)

@KingOfKingz
nö, dann kommt bei den CPU-Punkten weniger raus. Der Unterschied zwischen einem QX9650 und einem Q6700 sollte dann aber größer ausfallen.
Es gibt 2 CPU-Tests. Der eine davon nutzt die PhysX-Engine.
Seit ca. Juli oder August 2008 können die Berechnungen für PhysX auch auf Nvidia-Grakas laufen. Die sind dafür um Welten besser geeignet als eine aktuelle CPU. Deswegen die hohe Punktzahl. Deswegen kommts dann auch fast nicht mehr auf die CPU selbst an.
wenn die GPU-Beschleunigung bei PhysX deaktiviert ist (Nvidia-Systemsteuerung), dann sollte in etwa das folgende rauskommen (z.B.):
Q9650@4,2 GHz: 16 000 CPU-Punkte.
Q6600@3 GHz: 10210 CPU-Punkte.

ciao Tom


----------



## KingOfKingz (9. Januar 2009)

Ja gut, nur meine Frage ist woran es liegt, das ich mein Ergebnis schlechter ausfällt als ein q6700..


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Januar 2009)

Hab das mal mit meiner CP auf 2928 durchlaufen lassen.
12000 Punkte und PhysX war bei meiner GTX260 an ist das ein großer unterschied wenn das an oder aus ist???


----------



## dereinzug (10. Januar 2009)

KingOfKingz schrieb:


> Ja gut, nur meine Frage ist woran es liegt, das ich mein Ergebnis schlechter ausfällt als ein q6700..


es fällt schlechter aus, weil es aufgrund der GPU-PhysX-Beschleunigung fast keine Rolle spielt. Die CPU dreht bei dem PhysX-Test mehr oder weniger däumchen. 
EGThunder hat eine GTX 280. Die hat eine höhere Rechenleistung als eine 8800 GTS. die paar Punkte aus dem zweiten CPU-Test wiegen das bei den Gesamt-CPU-Punkten einfach nicht auf.
Schau Dir einfach seinen darauffolgenden Screen ohne GPU-PhysX an. Da siehst Du die unverfälschte CPU-Punktzahl.

@FurtunaGamer
bei den Performance-Einstellungem macht es einen deutlichen Unterschied, bei Extreme quasi keinen.

ciao Tom


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Januar 2009)

Hey,

NUNJA..also *~ 8 k Pkt *ist ein bissel wenig, oder was meint ihr..??

Oder die 8800GTX ist nicht so der burner beim Vantage..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...mal eine Frage, wie war denn das nochmal mot der PhysX an und ausschalten...???


----------



## KingOfKingz (10. Januar 2009)

dereinzug schrieb:


> es fällt schlechter aus, weil es aufgrund der GPU-PhysX-Beschleunigung fast keine Rolle spielt. Die CPU dreht bei dem PhysX-Test mehr oder weniger däumchen.
> EGThunder hat eine GTX 280. Die hat eine höhere Rechenleistung als eine 8800 GTS. die paar Punkte aus dem zweiten CPU-Test wiegen das bei den Gesamt-CPU-Punkten einfach nicht auf.
> Schau Dir einfach seinen darauffolgenden Screen ohne GPU-PhysX an. Da siehst Du die unverfälschte CPU-Punktzahl.
> 
> ciao Tom



Hm ok. Ich habe aber 2x 8800gts (g92). Sind die noch schlechter als eine 280gtx ?


----------



## chefmarkus (10. Januar 2009)

Da lege ich doch einfach noch mal was hier rein... 15703
ORB - Compare


----------



## dereinzug (10. Januar 2009)

@KingOfKingz
bei aktiviertem SLI scheint PhysX effektiv nur eine Graka zu nutzen.
Wenn man zb bei Folding@Home mehr als eine Graka nutzen möchte, dann muss man zum einen SLI deaktivieren und zum anderen mehrere Clients starten.
Mach Dich einfach mal in den einschlägigen Foren schlau. Hier ists eigentlich OT.

ciao Tom


----------



## Tremendous (10. Januar 2009)

11237 Punkte mit meinen Sys aus der Sig :O)


----------



## Chrisch (11. Januar 2009)

Core i7-920 @ 3.6Ghz
3GB DDR3-1800 9-9-9-24
2 x Geforce GTX 260² @ 648/1404/1053Mhz

Vantage Performance = 20053
Vantage Extreme = 9661


----------



## Snade (11. Januar 2009)

18083
ORB - World of Performance
! Windows7 !
sys ist angehangen (signatur)


----------



## Mushroom (11. Januar 2009)

@Snade
Wie bekommst du bitte so extrem hohe Punkte?

11944 Punkte - Kommt mir irgendwie zu niedrig vor für mein System:

E8400 @ 3,8GHz
4870X2
4096 MB 1066er OCZ (5-5-5-13)

mfg 

Mush


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Januar 2009)

Das ist sehr niedrig für das System. Ich hab mit meinem PC E6400@ 2928 und einer GTX260 hab ich mehr Punkte bekommen. Da musst du noch mal alles durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Mushroom (12. Januar 2009)

@ Fortuna

Du bekommst extrem viel mehr Cpu-punkte weil deine Gpu PhysX unterstützt ---> stärker als jeder Quadcore! Graphic Score müsstest du weniger haben oder?

mfg

Mush


----------



## Mr.Tax (12. Januar 2009)

Ohne weitere Details zu kennen, sollten bei seinem Sys. mind. 13k rausspringen.


----------



## Mushroom (12. Januar 2009)

@ Mr. Tax
Meinst du mich?
Wieviel Punkte hast du bei CPU und bei GPU?
Wüsst nicht was groß falsch laufen würde, da die Performance im 3d Mark 06 mit 18k Punkten völlig ok ist! Wennst tipps hast immer her damit!^^

mfg

Mush


----------



## Tom3004 (12. Januar 2009)

*3DMark Vantage Punkte irgendwie zu wenig....oder ?*

Hi, 
ich habe eben ein Benchmark gemacht mit 3D Mark Vantage Basic.
Meine Resultate sind hier: 


Ist das nicht ein wenig wenig für mein System? 
System: 

Q6600

9500GS 

MS-7502


3Gb Ram 

........


MfG, Tom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Januar 2009)

@Mushroom

Achso das wusste ich nicht. Wenn ich PhysX an hab bekomme ich bei meiner CPU über 28000 Punkte.


----------



## kmf (12. Januar 2009)

Zotac GTX260 - PhysX war auf der Graka aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass gleich mal die 8800GT ran. Wird bestimmt um einiges lahmer sein. 

Die Karte ist ja auch nur über 4 Lanes beim P35-Board angebunden, aber so viel dürfte das bei dem bissel PhysX ja ned ausmachen. 

Kommt nachher eh wieder die 9800GTX+ rein. Wollte nur mal unterm E8500@4Ghz das Ding rennen lassen.

/edit

Zotac GTX260 - PhysX war auf der 8800GT aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir's schlimmer vorgestellt. 

Fazit: Unter Vantage bringt eine 2. Karte für die Berechnung von PhysX nix. 

Im 2. Durchlauf war der Bitdefender im Spielemodus. Macht doch was aus - knapp 45 Points.


----------



## Mushroom (13. Januar 2009)

Würd eher sagen die 45 Points sind messungsungenauigkeit 
Oha, mit PhysX habt ihr mal locker 3x so viele Cpu-Points wie ich


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Januar 2009)

ORB - World of Performance

P7298


----------



## dereinzug (13. Januar 2009)

@kmf
vergleiche mal die Werte beim zweiten CPU-Test.
Da sieht man einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Von daher ist die GTX 260 in dem PhysX-Benchmark schon deutlich schneller (ca. 50 %).
Aber ja, in der Gesamtpunktzahl machts nicht so viel aus.

ciao Tom


----------



## jackennils (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo.

Mal ne Frage: ich hab da ein eigenartiges Symptom.

Hab nen Core i7 940 (noch Standardtakt) und ne GTX295.
Im CPU Score habe ich da ca. 45.000 Punkte.

Jetzt hab ich noch ne 9600GT für PhysX rein und der CPU Score ist plötzlich 11.000 Punkte niedriger.
Nehm ich die Karte wieder raus, sinds wieder 45.000.

Wie kommt das?
Netzteil zu schwach? (700Watt)


----------



## kmf (14. Januar 2009)

dereinzug schrieb:


> @kmf
> vergleiche mal die Werte beim zweiten CPU-Test.
> Da sieht man einen deutlichen Unterschied.
> Von daher ist die GTX 260 in dem PhysX-Benchmark schon deutlich schneller (ca. 50 %).
> ...


Tjo, der Bench ist im Prinzip grenzwertig. 
Denn erst wenn echte Spiele da sind und auch die Grafikkarte ackern muss, während die andere Karte dann ihren PhysX-Trumpf ausspielen kann, wird so ein Gebilde zeigen, was in ihm steckt. 
Von daher bewerte ich das derzeit nicht so, dass die 260er der 8800er in Vantage bei der PhysX-Berechnung klar davonrennt.

/edit

Neuer Durchlauf mit gemoddetem Maximus@Rampage-Board. FSB 359 @ Multi 10. Physx war die 8800 GTX in einem 16er Lanes- Slot. Total krass. 

Bild lass ich mal klein, da ich auf dem neuen Rechner noch kein Bildbearbeitungsproggi installiert hab.


----------



## JePe (18. Januar 2009)

P13808 / Klick!

Windows Vista 64 Bit Home Premium, AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition @3,1GHz, GeForce 9800 GX2 @675 MHz GPU / 1675 MHz Shader / 1100 MHz RAM, 4 x 2 Gb DDR2 800


----------



## DestroyER (18. Januar 2009)

Läuft Vantage eigentlich auch auf Windows7?


----------



## JePe (18. Januar 2009)

Ja, tut er.


----------



## theLamer (18. Januar 2009)

sagtmal ist der hwbot down?
bei mir sagt er: "Service Temporarily Unavailable"

und meine sig is weg


----------



## OCFreak (19. Januar 2009)

Hab mit meinem X2 5000+ @ 3GHz und meiner 9600gt oc (675/900/1700) 
mal eben P19.714 erreicht xD


----------



## freak181 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich lach mich kaputt!!! Mach mal den Performance Test und poste das dann mal wenn de dir das dann noch traust


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Januar 2009)

Ohne PhysX: P13185
Mit PhysX: P16150


----------



## berti----1982 (19. Januar 2009)

freak181 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich kaputt!!! Mach mal den Performance Test und poste das dann mal wenn de dir das dann noch traust




Man man man ist mein Kleener wieder fies


----------



## dereinzug (19. Januar 2009)

@OCFreak
Ergebnisse für das Entry-Preset hab ich auch zur Hand:
PhysX über GPU (E58140):
ORB - Compare

PhysX über CPU (E37013)
ORB - Compare 

ciao Tom


----------



## donbon (21. Januar 2009)

H7989

mit i7 920 original
corsair 6GB
Zotac GTX 260² AMP (aktueller Treiber)
ASUS P6T Deluxe


----------



## donbon (21. Januar 2009)

i7 920
GTX 260 AMP²
6GB DDR3
Seasonic M12 600

P12631
GPU 10225
CPU 42929

...mhh...


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (22. Januar 2009)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
Geforce 8800GTS 640 MB
4GB Ram
.. weitere Details siehe sig...

-Professional Edition
-Performance Mode
-1280x1024
_______________________________

_*Mit*_ PhysX:

3D Mark Score: P5543
GPU Score:      4461
CPU Score:      20362
_*
Ohne*_ PhysX:

3D Mark Score: P4694
GPU Score:      4494 
CPU Score:      5418


----------



## dereinzug (22. Januar 2009)

Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Warum hab ich so "viele" CPU Punkte?


GPU-PhysX lautet die Antwort. einer der beiden CPU-Tests macht von PhysX Gebrauch. Einfach mal in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung die GPU-Beschleunigung deaktivieren, wenn Dich die Leistung der CPU interessiert.

ciao Tom


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (22. Januar 2009)

Presets: Performance
System: siehe Signatur

Gesamt: 7.312
CPU: 27.648
GPU: 5.872

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9f1n-8-jpg.html


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (22. Januar 2009)

@ dereinzug

danke schön


----------



## widder0815 (24. Januar 2009)

vielen dank


----------



## JePe (24. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber nach Zeile #2 konnte ich einfach nicht mehr. Arbeite mal ein wenig an Deiner Rechtschreibung und benutz hin und wieder Satzzeichen - dann versteht vielleicht auch irgendwer Deine Frage ...


----------



## dereinzug (24. Januar 2009)

@widder0815
posting 440 wäre ja eigentlich nicht gar nicht mal so lange her.
Ich denk mal, man findet es ohne das ich es verlinke.

ciao Tom


----------



## S3l3ct (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich auch mal dazu bewegt 
3 Setupts gibts zur Auswahl.
Mit höherem CPU Takt geht noch was, die CPU bleibt allerdings erstmal wieder auf Stock zum undervolten.

1: 
I7 @ Standard Takt - HT aktiv - Turbo aktiv - Ram Takt 1066Mhz bei 8-8-8-19 1T - GTX+ @Standard

2:
I7 @ Standard Takt - HT aktiv - Turbo aktiv - Ram Takt 1333Mhz bei 9-9-9-18 1T - GTX+ @Standard

3:
I7 @ Standard Takt - HT aktiv - Turbo aktiv - Ram Takt 1333Mhz bei 9-9-9-18 1T - GTX+ @ GPU 800/Shader 2000/Ram 1200


----------



## OC-Junk (25. Januar 2009)

Hier erstmal mein normales system :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mal mit nem kleinen programm bissel an 3dmark vantage rum gebastelt dies ist kein echtes ergebniss das Programm 3dmark Vantage wurde dazu mit einem anderen programm verändert !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagt mal was dazu xd 

Mfg. OC-Junk


----------



## widder0815 (25. Januar 2009)

sorry war nicht so gemeint


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Januar 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ich sage nur """""www.serialsws.org""""  auf suchen gehen ""3dmark vantage serial"" eingeben und dann ...  ich bezahl doch nicht noch geld für sowas die sind selber schuld sowas gehört eigendlich zu den ohnehin überteuerten grakas (die wirklich billig im osten hergestellt werden und mir dann für 300 eus verkauft werden nur damit die vorstände oder manager sich dann im reichtum suhlen können NÖÖÖÖ.) dazu



Vorsicht vorsicht !   Für sowas bekommste hier ganz schnell ne Verwarnung !


----------



## widder0815 (25. Januar 2009)

7060 points(Performance) sind ok(für mein system) .
Ach ja nochwas , die die sich aufregen das man die PhysX aktiviert hat sind bestimmt Ati besitzer oder?


*msiP35neo
e8400 3200Mhz 
takeMs 4gbPc800 dual 4-4-4-12
 PNYgeforce9800gt (512) oc. 650-1625-950      vantage 7060 punkte*


----------



## berti----1982 (25. Januar 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> msiP35neo//e8400//4gbPc800 4-4-4-12Ram von takeMs// PNYgeforce9800gt eigen oc. 650-1625-950 treiber 181.22 PhysX// der rest ist vom billigsten insgesamt um die 500 eus // vantage score  auf "pervormens" mit activierten PhysX :GPU 5271//CPU 25181//3dMarks 6570 //
> ohne PhysX : GPU auch um die 5250// CPU 6064// 3dMarks um die 5400



Oben im Kontollzetrum kannst du deine Daten als Signatur eintragen ! 
Dann musste das net immer mit schreiben.


----------



## widder0815 (25. Januar 2009)

echt ?? danke und sorry ist mit mir durchgegangen


----------



## widder0815 (25. Januar 2009)

lass das ganze mal mit den neuen nvidia treiber 181.22 PhysX durchlaufen


----------



## dereinzug (25. Januar 2009)

@OC-Junk
lässt sich so ein Ergebnis, das mit einem manipulierten Vantage zustanden gekommen ist, auch erfolgreich hochladen?
Ich hoffe mal nicht.

ciao Tom


----------



## Sp3cht (25. Januar 2009)

lässt sich ned hochladen, weil auf der vantage hp ne fehlermeldung kommt, dass der key invalid ist  (gott sei dank) aber du kannst das ergebnis auf der hp sehen und andere pc's vergleichen... jedoch kannst du wie schon oben erwähnt die ergebnisse nicht speichern.


----------



## OC-Junk (25. Januar 2009)

Ah da hab ich keine ahnung hab mit cheat engine die geschwindigkeit runtergeschaltet xd also von normal 1 auf 0,01 xd dann dauert der länger aber kann übelste scores holen xd ich will son cheat zeug auch garnich hochladen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Januar 2009)

Hier mal neue werte von meiner einer...
Q9550@3400MHz und die GTX 285@stock

der erste ohne PhysX(*12840Pkt*) und der zweite mit(*15326Pkt*)


----------



## widder0815 (25. Januar 2009)

dereinzug schrieb:


> @widder0815
> posting 440 wäre ja eigentlich nicht gar nicht mal so lange her.
> Ich denk mal, man findet es ohne das ich es verlinke.
> 
> ciao Tom



sorry aber was ist posting 440?? (ich bin blond)


----------



## widder0815 (25. Januar 2009)

berti----1982 schrieb:


> Oben im Kontollzetrum kannst du deine Daten als Signatur eintragen !
> Dann musste das net immer mit schreiben.




dank dir ich bin neu hir


----------



## JePe (25. Januar 2009)

Es heisst

*PERFORMANCE*

!


----------



## pain_suckz (25. Januar 2009)

moin,moin,

ich bin nun umgestiegen von ner 8800er auf ne gtx 260 und wollte mal fragen, ob die punkte i.o sind: alles @ stock 11168
Asus p5ql pro
4gig kingston
q6600 
zotac gtx 260

danke für die antworten


----------



## dereinzug (26. Januar 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> sorry aber was ist posting 440?? (ich bin blond)


jeder Beitrag hier (auch Posting oder Post genannt) hat seine eigene Nummer.
Nummer 440 ist dieser hier:Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [3DMark Vantage] Eure Ergebnisse

ciao Tom


----------



## widder0815 (26. Januar 2009)

dereinzug schrieb:


> jeder Beitrag hier (auch Posting oder Post genannt) hat seine eigene Nummer.
> Nummer 440 ist dieser hier:Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [3DMark Vantage] Eure Ergebnisse
> 
> ciao Tom



alles klar Danke


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

Hey,

mit neuer GraKa...GTX295... 

*23430 Pkt*

PhysX an und 635/1110/1315 die Graka..


----------



## widder0815 (27. Januar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mit neuer GraKa...GTX295...
> 
> ...


Mächtig gewaltig Egon ... dagegen habe ich ja nur ein C-64


----------



## S3l3ct (27. Januar 2009)

Wahnsinn 
Das Teil ist ja mal nur der Knaller bei den CPU Punkten kann ich allerdings fast mithalten


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

Nunja, im Vantage ist es nicht schlecht, aber im 3D06 ist es echt miese Punkte.

Geht bestimmt auch noch bissel mehr, aber ich will nicht max OC`en..ist noch zu neu..


----------



## Demcy (27. Januar 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=66631&stc=1&d=1233092609

Nur bischen CPU OC


----------



## harpiks (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal horchen ob es bei meinem System Intel Core 2 Dou E7200 und ner Geforce 9800GTX+ OC sein kann das ich ca. 25000CPU Score hab?
Mit ner Geforce 9600GSO hatte ich schon ca. 19000 CPU Score


----------



## RavenlordX (30. Januar 2009)

Hey,

Mein Maximum bei Prime Rechner Stabilität:
3D Mark Vantage = 15090 - Marks
3D Mark 06 = 17127 Marks
3D Mark 03 = 62260 Marks

Treiberversion: 181.22

Intel - Q6600 @ 3.466 GHz (Multi 8x) @ 1.45 V - OC mit
Thermalright IFX - 14 mit 2x Scynthe S-Flex 120x120 - CPU Luftkühlung
XFX 780i @ 433 MHz (1733 Mhz) @ Auto Voltage - OC - Mainboard
XFX GForce 8800 GTX (SLI) @ 600/1406/1000 MHz - OC - Grafikkarten
OCZ Reaper 8500 Kit - 1066 MHz - 4 GB - RAM
NZXT Zero Tower mit 7x 120x120 und 1x80x80 - Gehäusekühlung
Enermax Liberty 650W - Netzteil
Samsung SyncMaster 245B, 24" - Monitor
Logitech Elite Keyboard + Logitech MX518 Mouse

~Bloody Greetingz~


----------



## amdintel (30. Januar 2009)

*wie ich schon mal sagte ,
 ich würde gern an den Test
 teil nehmen mit einem I7 und GTX 260b ,
hätte noch einen AMD X 2 4800+ und ,
anderen Intel PC Q9300, 9600 GT anzubieten 
nur leider lässt sich bei mir immer noch nicht
die ich von der Heft DVD " 3DMark Vantage" habe (glaube Ausgabe 10/11/2008 war das ?) 
nicht frei schalten ? *

tcja  ???


----------



## Demcy (30. Januar 2009)

lad doch einfach neu runter ...


----------



## darkviruz (30. Januar 2009)

*11158 Punkte (System -> siehe Signatur)
*


----------



## amdintel (30. Januar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> lad doch einfach neu runter ...



das dauert fast 2 Stunden , 56 K Modem nicht zumutbar,
daher kaufe ich mir halt immer diese Magazine


----------



## amdintel (30. Januar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> lad doch einfach neu runter ...



das dauert fast 2 Stunden , 56 K Modem nicht zumutbar,
daher kaufe ich mir alt immer diese Magazine  und das von der DVD ist Pin geschützt läuft also nicht


----------



## dereinzug (30. Januar 2009)

@harpiks
schau mal in meinen Beitrag mit der Nummer 462

@RomeoJ
wenn Du im 3dmark06 mehr Punkte willst, dann ist aber erstmal CPU-OC angesagt bevor GPU-OC noch was bringt.
zb
Q9650@3,6 GHz: 19734 Punkte
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8368079
Q9650@4,05 GHz: 21828
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8380068
Treiberstand, Grakatakte und OS ist bei beiden Läufen gleich

ciao Tom


----------



## schmimo62 (30. Januar 2009)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage:

Habe gerade 3D Mark Vantage durchlaufen lassen.
Wie kann ich Euch denn das Ergebnis als Bild zeigen?
Bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd dazu - sorry dafür, aber....

Habe das Ergebnis gerade auf dem Desktop. Und nu...????


----------



## Demcy (30. Januar 2009)

drückste auf "Druck" auf deiner Tasta. dann öffnest du paint . Bild einfügen . speicher und dann hochladen


----------



## schmimo62 (30. Januar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> drückste auf "Druck" auf deiner Tasta. dann öffnest du paint . Bild einfügen . speicher und dann hochladen


 
Danke. Jetzt wo Du es sagst,,,


----------



## Demcy (30. Januar 2009)

dann hau mal rein


----------



## schmimo62 (30. Januar 2009)

Dies ist mein "komisches Bild":


----------



## Demcy (31. Januar 2009)

wat ?? 0? wie geht das denn oder haste gefaket?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht gerade irre, zeigt der vantage 0Pkt an, wenn er nicht registriert ist!


----------



## schmimo62 (31. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht gerade irre, zeigt der vantage 0Pkt an, wenn er nicht registriert ist!


 
Das ist ja was mich wundert. Ich haben die Version ja registriert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Januar 2009)

Hab mit ner übertakteten GTX 260 (192) 9700 Punkte @GPU-Score. :o)


----------



## schmimo62 (31. Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt mal den Hotfix 1.0.1 instaliert und werde nochmal nen Durchlauf starten. Mal sehen was passiert...


----------



## schmimo62 (31. Januar 2009)

Jetzt hat es geklappt.


----------



## shnipp (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






hey, wollt mal nachfragen ob der score ok ist...
hab den test jetzt 3 mal gemacht und das hier war der schlechteste... hatte die anderen beiden male bisschen über 13000 und das andere mal 12700 also auch knapp 13k sind also schwankungen von 3-4 hundert, ist das normal?

lg shnipp


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Februar 2009)

das ist meins


----------



## ltilly1991 (6. Februar 2009)

@shnipp: Dein CPU- Score ist sowas von viel zu niedrig für die Hardware... da wäre wohl meine Pentium 4 schneller gewesen. 4x3.0GHz Phenom zwei, grade mal 10k Punkte...da läuft was schief. Was genau kann ich nicht sagen, ich kenne mich zu wenig aus.

Aber hier erstmal meine Ergebnisse, mit denen ich mehr als zufrieden bin. Habe mal GPU-Z für die Taktraten (735/1260/1560) usw "danebengescreened"... die restliche Hardware entnehmt ihr der Signatur, die CPU ist nur durch einen Zalman 9500AT "getuned", ansonstena uch nichts OC'et. Wichtig: Das Ergebniss ist das beste von 5 Durchläufen...Schwankungen gabs maximal um 300 Punkte in den unterschiedlichen "Kategorien", ist aber nichts Zusammengeschnittenes!

Grade wenn ich die Ergebnisse von anderen GPUs hier so sehe, bin ich sehr stolz. Meine GTX260 steckt wohl so manche 280/285 in die Tasche.


----------



## dereinzug (6. Februar 2009)

@ltilly1991
Dir ist aber schon klar, warum Deine CPU-Punkte wahrscheinlich soviel höher sind als die von shnipp?
bei Dir lief PhysX über die GPU und bei shnipp dürfte es die die CPU gewesen sein.
Ich hab nur leider einen Vergleich mit 4,2 GHz zur Hand.
Dort sinds dann auch "nur" 16030 CPU-Punkte:
ORB - Compare

Unter der Annahme einer linearen Skalierung würde ich bei 3 GHz bei
11 450 Punkten. Scheint für mich also zu passen.

und hier noch mit GPU-PhysX (CPU-Punkte: 44989):
ORB - Compare

ciao Tom


----------



## Jake Dunn (6. Februar 2009)

*11222 Gesamt* 
*10426 GPU*
*14557 CPU*

Xeon@3,6ghz
HD4870 1Gb@913/980


----------



## Diplo (7. Februar 2009)

moin , also ich hatte :

P14789 3DMarks                                                                                                                                                                                                        

CPU Score:

                                                                                                                                        17272 

Graphics Score:

                                                                                                                                        14113 


System : 
Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit Sp1
ASUS P6T Deluxe, Sockel 1366, ATX, DDR3  
Intel Core i7-920 Box 8192Kb, LGA1366 
ATI Radeon HD4870 X2 2048MB                                                                     
6 G Cosair DDR3 1600mhz

kann das hinkommen ?  hab nicht so den plan ^^


----------



## Brainbug0815 (7. Februar 2009)

Unter der Annahme einer linearen Skalierung würde ich bei 3 GHz bei
11 450 Punkten. Scheint für mich also zu passen.

Hm ich hab mein q66 auf 3,5ghz gehabt und nur ca 12000pkt.

Kann das?


----------



## MajorLSD (7. Februar 2009)

so ich bin zwar nicht so der rutinierte benchmarker aber das sollte doch reichen mit ein bischen feintunig ist vileicht noch ein wenig zu holen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dereinzug (7. Februar 2009)

Brainbug0815 schrieb:


> Hm ich hab mein q66 auf 3,5ghz gehabt und nur ca 12000pkt.
> 
> Kann das?


 
ich hab da noch einen Q6600@3,24: 11 283 CPU-Punkte
ORB - Compare

Auf 3,5 hochgerechnet wären es 12 188 Punkte.

scheint also zu passen.

ciao Tom


----------



## shnipp (8. Februar 2009)

so hab jetzt mal den 2ten cpu test über die gpu mit PhysiX laufen lassen

ist das ergebniss denn jetzt ok ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg shnipp


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

Das Ergebnis ist für den "schwachen" Prozessor schon in Ordnung. Allerdings würde ich für eine wirkliche Vergleichbarkeit auf PhysX verzichten.


----------



## shnipp (8. Februar 2009)

ohne das PhysX komme ich so ca auf knapp 12K pkt.... 11800 so um den dreh...


lg shnipp


----------



## Diplo (8. Februar 2009)

was mit meinem ergebniss , inordnung oder nicht ?


----------



## donbon (9. Februar 2009)

@Diplo.: Ein wenig mehr hätte es sein können...  Nee passt schon, was willst du hören?!? Eine Bestätigung für den Kauf solch sündteurer Hardware? Normalos, die alles auf Standard lassen werden eh immer weniger Punkte in solchen Tests haben, als Freaks mit älterer OCer Hardware (Prozi). 
Also ist das Ergebnis sicher so im Rahmen. 
Mein CPU drückte 17309. und meine Graka 10176 (GTX 260² AMP). 
Was zählt ist auf da Platz


----------



## Av3ng3R (9. Februar 2009)

einfach mal auf meine Sig klicken und runter scrollen


----------



## rocco4 (9. Februar 2009)

HY!! 
Frage zwischendurch!!

Wie geht das das man das sysprofile unten angezeigt bekommt?

mfg


----------



## rocco4 (9. Februar 2009)

OHHHH!

Sorry doppel post!!


----------



## schub97 (9. Februar 2009)

hier seht ihrs ja selbst.wieso verbessern sich die cpu-punkte um tausend,wenn man bei der graka hohe leistung einstellt?


----------



## Schwanzlurch (9. Februar 2009)

Bin vor kurzem auf WinVista umgestiegen und hab dabei auch gleich mit aufgerüstet: 4 Gb Ram + GTX 285.


Performance: 14122

High: 9221

System: Q6600 @ 2.7 Ghz, 4 Gb Ram, Geforce GTX 285, Win Vista 32Bit.


Nebenan noch eine Frage: Wenn ich den 3DMark2006SE unter Vista laufen lasse kommen teils extrem unterschiedliche Ergebnisse raus (+/- 1000 - 2000 Punkte). 
Unter XP unterschieden sich die Ergebnisse nur um maximal um 50 - 80 Punkte. Woran kann das liegen? 
Das System läuft stabil und Spiele machen auch keine Probleme.


----------



## widder0815 (9. Februar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> hier seht ihrs ja selbst.wieso verbessern sich die cpu-punkte um tausend,wenn man bei der graka hohe leistung einstellt?


Vieleicht stellt sich dann die PhysX mit an.(Wenn mann auf hohe leistung stellt)


----------



## ltilly1991 (9. Februar 2009)

nochmal @ Diplo: Dein Ergebniss (GPU) geht schon in Ordnung, auch wenn es nicht so klasse ist für ein 4870X2, mein Ergebnis mit eigentlich deutlich schlechterer und billigerer Hardware kommt recht nahe an deins heran. *Aber:* Die tatsächliche Spieleleistung hat erstmal relativ wenig mit Benchmark Ergebnissen zu tun...das sind Orientierungswerte.

mfg ltilly1991


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Februar 2009)

CPU: 12724
GPU: 9105

insgesamt: P9802


----------



## Diplo (10. Februar 2009)

danke


----------



## DanielX (11. Februar 2009)

So, habmal kurz ne zweite 4870 reingebaut. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Cesc (13. Februar 2009)

Eine Frage an die Experten unter uns 
Ich hatte bis gestern eine XFX 8800 GTS 320MB drin.
Gestern Mittag eine Zotac GTX260 AMP² 216 gekauft.

Ergebnis 3DMark Vantage:

GPU Score: 7942

Nicht normal, oder?
Das kann doch nicht stimmen O_o

Ich dann mit Rivatuner von 650MhZ auf 685MhZ getaktet.

Ergebnis:

GPU Score: 8174

Auch nicht wesentlich mehr.
Ich halte die 7K für viel zu wenig, wenn ich hier die meisten lese mit der selben Graka locker über 10.000 GPU Score.

Wie gesagt, nigelnagel neu das Ding und so wenig Punkte.

Wisst ihr, warum der Wert so derbe niedrig ist?
Will evtl. sowieso die Karte wieder zurückschicken, da sie fiept ohne Ende.

Danke für Eure Antworten im Voraus
Gruß
Cesc


----------



## DanielX (13. Februar 2009)

Sorry, meine Glaskugel ist kaputt, daher frag ich halt was für ne CPU und was fürn Takt?


----------



## Cesc (13. Februar 2009)

Achso, tut mir Leid, ich dachte für den GPU Score brauch man keine Angaben über die CPU machen 

Prozessor: Phenom 9850BE.
Der Prozi war bisher niemals übertaktet worden, blieb also immer bei 4x2500MhZ.
Habe es vorhin aber mal mit 4x2700 MHz getestet.

RAM ist 4x2GB G.E.I.L. PC800

Brauchst du sonst noch Infos?

Danke.


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2009)

Cesc schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Experten unter uns
> Ich hatte bis gestern eine XFX 8800 GTS 320MB drin.
> Gestern Mittag eine Zotac GTX260 AMP² 216 gekauft.
> 
> ...


Eventuell zurückschicken??? Du meinst bestimmt ,zurück werfen(zwecks fiepen).
Ich hatte bei den Gpu scores fast 6000 points,was normal ist, bei ner 98gtx  wären dann so 7000 im grünen, bei der 260ger (neuere generation als die 8=9ner reie) müssten dann +-10000 fällig sein .Das dein ergebnis da nicht rann reicht(2000 points) ist schon komisch ,an der 260ger soo  dürfte es eigendlich nicht liegen , da das fiepen ja der lüfter ist , ein prozessor macht soviel wie ich weiß(ich lass mich gern verbessern) nur ein geräusch wenn er durchknallt.
Du hasst geschrieben das du den tackt von 650 (ist glaube ich der core tackt)auf 685 angehoben hast (+25 ?das ist lächerlich 700 gehen locker), darauf kannst du aber verzichten weil der core (der im rivatuner ganz oben steht)und der ram tackt ( riva unten) nicht gerade nennenswerte verbesserungen nach oc bringen , das non+ultra an fps+ ist der shaderTackt(riva mitte) ,da musst du rann(der dröhnt aber , ein guter rat ,immer in 20-50ger schritten mit anschliessenden leistung+hitzetest).Und wenn dein rivaAndelei den shader tackt nicht anzeigt musst du dir nen neuen Forceware Treiber für die 260ger saugen ( aus dem internet, meine ich). Es kann aber auch sein das dein Mainboard beSCHEIDEN ist , in spielen ist das nicht so wichtig( da zählt hauptzächlich die graka, ausser in strategie und co.) aber im 3d-mark wird das ganze sys. abgeleuchtet und das macht sich schon bemerkbar. (ich kotze auch immer ab wenn ich im futuremark sehe wie einiege beiweitem mehr punkte haben als ich mit dem gleichen cpu+graka, halt nur ein viel besseres mainboard am lofen haben, eben das gesammtpackeht ist wichtig)


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. Februar 2009)

Cesc schrieb:


> Achso, tut mir Leid, ich dachte für den GPU Score brauch man keine Angaben über die CPU machen
> 
> Prozessor: Phenom 9850BE.
> Der Prozi war bisher niemals übertaktet worden, blieb also immer bei 4x2500MhZ.
> ...




Die niedrige Punktzahl wird mit dem Takt deiner CPU zusammen hängen ! 2,5 GHZ ist nicht die Welt und die 260 GTX entfalten gerad bei den 3DMarks ihre volle Leistung bei steigendem Takt !
Daher ist auch die Punktzahl deiner leicht geocten 260er völlig in Ordnung denke ich !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Cesc (13. Februar 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Eventuell zurückschicken??? Du meinst bestimmt ,zurück werfen(zwecks fiepen).
> 
> Du hasst geschrieben das du den tackt von 650 (ist glaube ich der core tackt)auf 685 angehoben hast (+25 ?das ist lächerlich 700 gehen locker)



Ich kann es zurückschicken, das weiss ich 
Mit der leichten Übertaktung wollte ich auch nur gucken, was das bisschen von 650 auf 689 was bringt, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Achso, bei Rivatuner den Takt in der Mitte habe ich dementsprechend auch erhöht (Ging automatisch wenn man den ersten erhöht)

Board ist ein Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe, also soooo grottig ist das Board nicht mMn.

Naja fein, dann schraub ich die Graka auf über 700 und die CPU auf 4x3000MHz. Scheint hier ja dann nicht anders zu gehen.

Finde es trotzdem arg wenig die Punkteausbeute, geht schon ins Lächerliche.
Und das mein Phenom 9850 meine GTX260 ausbremst glaube ich auch nicht dran. Beide kamen letztes Jahr raus, wieso sollte also die CPU meine GPU bremsen? Halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Bin aber auch nicht wirklich ein Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (13. Februar 2009)

Cesc schrieb:


> Ich kann es zurückschicken, das weiss ich
> Mit der leichten Übertaktung wollte ich auch nur gucken, was das bisschen von 650 auf 689 was bringt, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Achso, bei Rivatuner den Takt in der Mitte habe ich dementsprechend auch erhöht (Ging automatisch wenn man den ersten erhöht)
> 
> Board ist ein Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe, also soooo grottig ist das Board nicht mMn.
> ...



Also der Takt von 2,5 GHZ bremst auf jeden Fall in 3DMark´s ! Ich behaupte ja nicht das es in Spielen der Fall ist ! Wie ich schon gesagt habe , erreichst man einen höheren Score mit mehr Takt  , je mehr Takt desto mehr Punkte ! Allgemein schneiden die Amd´s ja auch schlechter als die Intel´s ab !

Guckst du hier mal :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das war noch mit meiner alten 260 GTX und dem E8400 !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Cesc (13. Februar 2009)

Danke für deinen Screen, Micha.

E8400 ist aber nicht besser als ein 9850 BE oder? (Ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht)

Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass die CPU bei 3DMark Vantage so ausschlaggebend für die GPU Score ist, da es ja extra zwei verschiedene Werte gibt, einmal GPU Score und CPU Score.

Aber nun bin ich schlauer.
Besten Dank.


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2009)

Cesc schrieb:


> Ich kann es zurückschicken, das weiss ich
> Mit der leichten Übertaktung wollte ich auch nur gucken, was das bisschen von 650 auf 689 was bringt, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Achso, bei Rivatuner den Takt in der Mitte habe ich dementsprechend auch erhöht (Ging automatisch wenn man den ersten erhöht)
> 
> Board ist ein Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe, also soooo grottig ist das Board nicht mMn.
> ...


Und wenn dann immer noch keine 10000 in sicht sind , warte auf die nicht fiepende 260. In sachen höhrerer tackt , hat micha recht , 3d(provitiert von hohen taktraten egal ob spiel oder mark) mit deinem board und der graka hast du eigentlich ein gutes gesamtpaket ,wenn der cpu dann auch noch 3k´s hat müssen einfach über 9k´s drinn sein ,und wenn nicht dann steig nächstes mal auf intel um (der e8400 hat 6Mb L2 cache und dein phenom nur 2 trotz 4 kerne , das haut auch rein)


----------



## Cesc (13. Februar 2009)

Sooo, der (vorerst) finale Test.

CPU im Bios Multiplikator erhöht.
Statt 4x2500MHz sind es nun 4x2900MHz (erstmal)

Die Graka habe ich von 650/1400/1050 auf 691/1476/1080 erhöht.

GPU Score: 10330.

Na immerhin.

Jetzt ist die CPU aber 63°C warm und die Graka 56°C im Idle.
Sind die Temps noch ok oder schon wieder ne Spur zu hoch für Desktopbetrieb?

Aber danke für Eure Ratschläge! Wenigstens über 10K.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. Februar 2009)

Cesc schrieb:


> Sooo, der (vorerst) finale Test.
> 
> CPU im Bios Multiplikator erhöht.
> Statt 4x2500MHz sind es nun 4x2900MHz (erstmal)
> ...



Also wenn die 63° die Idle Temp von der CPU ist , ja viel zu hoch ! Was für einen Kühler benutzt du für deine CPU ?
Wenn du übertaktest am besten auch den Lüfter deiner Grafikkarte manuell hochdrehen , so 60-70% ! Je nach Bedarf bzw soweit bis das Lüftergeräusch dich stört! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Cesc (14. Februar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Also wenn die 63° die Idle Temp von der CPU ist , ja viel zu hoch ! Was für einen Kühler benutzt du für deine CPU ?
> Wenn du übertaktest am besten auch den Lüfter deiner Grafikkarte manuell hochdrehen , so 60-70% ! Je nach Bedarf bzw soweit bis das Lüftergeräusch dich stört!
> 
> Mfg Micha



Morgen Micha,

ich habe den normalen Boxed Lüfter an meiner CPU.
Wollte aber wahrscheinlich nächste Woche einen neuen zulegen, bin nur noch am überlegen welchen. Noctua habe ich mir ausgeguckt, der scheint nicht schlecht zu sein.


----------



## Demcy (14. Februar 2009)

Neu CPU is eingetroffen  und die GTX285 auf EVGA GTX285 FTW takt


----------



## MajorLSD (15. Februar 2009)

schön so... bei mir kommt nächste woche auch ein neuer cpu (Q9650/E0) mal schaun wieviel des rumreißt im gegensatz zu einem (E8400)


auf anraten einiger kolegen hier die mir sagten das meine GTX295 bie dem E8400 einschläft


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Februar 2009)

Also im Vantage reist die CPU nicht viel aber im 3D Mark06 schon.


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Februar 2009)

Hab ei wenig bei der Graka rum geschraubt.
Ich denn nächsten Tagen versuche ich aus was da noch geht. Hab die Werte ein wenig erhöht und hatte gute 800 Punkte mehr.


----------



## Equilibrium (18. Februar 2009)

Hier mal was von mir!!


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Februar 2009)

Oh mit denn Punken von Equilibrium kann ich nicht mit halten.
Ich bin froh das ich jetzt die 13000 Punkte geknackt habe.
Hab meine Grafikkarte noch was übertaktet.


----------



## Equilibrium (18. Februar 2009)

naja man achte auf den Prozi sowie das ich 2 gtx 280 zum laufen habe.

allein die Graka´s reißen schon alles weg.


----------



## kai84m (18. Februar 2009)

So:

GPU: 15588
CPU: 34679

Gruß Kai


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich ein Quad ein baue und der auf 3.6 läuft was für Punkte kann ich dann erwarten.


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Quad ein baue und der auf 3.6 läuft was für Punkte kann ich dann erwarten.


 

beim 3DMARK Vantage kannst mit der CPU alleine nichts reißen, da brauchst schon ´ne anständige Graka, oder auch 2

beim 3DMARK06 siehts schon anders aus, da kommts auf die CPU an.


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. Februar 2009)

Aha das wusste ich noch nicht. Aber für eine zweite Karte habe ich nicht genug Geld. Dazu kommt noch das mein Mainboard kein SLI unterstützt und mein Netzteil hat keine 6 Polige stecker frei.


----------



## ltilly1991 (23. Februar 2009)

Meine neuesten Ergebnisse mit OC'en von GraKa und CPU. Viel mehr war mit dem MB nicht drin... (MSI P35 Neo- F)

mfG ltilly1991


----------



## UnnerveD (25. Februar 2009)

ltilly1991 schrieb:


> Meine neuesten Ergebnisse mit OC'en von GraKa und CPU. Viel mehr war mit dem MB nicht drin... (MSI P35 Neo- F)



Dabei profitierst du noch von der Physx Unterstützung der GTX260.


ich komm ohne Physx auf P9914. Nächstes Ziel: 10000 Punkte...


----------



## schane82 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

dann beteilige ich mich auch mal:

P12500
GPU: 11000
CPU: 40100


Gruß
Marc


----------



## schane82 (26. Februar 2009)

so hallo zusammen..


----------



## boss3D (26. Februar 2009)

Hach, ich komme im Vantage einfach zu nichts. Der Prozi limitiert dermaßen stark!  

Die Graka erreicht bei jedem Durchlauf Traumwerte, aber im Gesamtergebnis habe ich dann ~ 7800 Marks ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## stefan667 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi,
also ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Hab 13771 Punkte erreicht.

Q6600 @ 3.5 GHZ 
Asus Striker Formula II
8 GB GEIL DDR 800 5-5-5-12 Black Dragon
2 x XFX 8800 GTX SLI
VISTA 64-Bit Ultimate


----------



## schane82 (27. Februar 2009)

Interessant fände ich den Vergleich der Benchmarks von ähnlichen Systemen. 

So könnte man das tatsächliche Optimierungspotenzial erschließen. Kennt da jemand eine entsprechende Plattform?


----------



## dereinzug (27. Februar 2009)

@schane82
unter www.futuremark.com/orb direkt gibts zb eine Suchfunktion
Unter "Browse Benchmark Results" kann man dann CPU, Grafikkarte und OS auswählen und nach Ergebnissen suchen lassen.
ob es noch etwas besseres gibt, weiß ich nicht.

Leider ist aber auch dort nicht direkt ersichtlich, wieviele Grafikkarten im Einsatz waren.

Außerdem bekommt man beim Hochladen auch die Position relativ zu vergleichbaren Systemen angezeigt.

ciao Tom


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit einer GTX 260 und I7 920.

Und zwar OHNE PHYSX!

mfg Eiswwolf93

PS: Hat mir 5,5 Punkte im HwBot gebracht!


----------



## schane82 (27. Februar 2009)

*@ dereinzug:*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Werde ich heute Abend mal checken.


*@ Eiswolf93*

Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ich habe den i7-920 @ 2,67 GHz und 40000 Punkt als CPU-Score. Woher der Unterschied?


----------



## schub97 (27. Februar 2009)

das kann mehrer gründe haben:1.du hast sehr weit übertaktet
                                          2.du kannst da du die advanced oder pro version hast,alle tests ausführen.
                                          3.du lügst,denn du hast keinen screen gemacht.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich schätze du hast PhysX verwendet!

Mach mal im Nvidia-Menü PhysX aus und lass Vantage nochmal laufen, da wird sich einiges ändern!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## schane82 (28. Februar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> das kann mehrer gründe haben:1.du hast sehr weit übertaktet
> 2.du kannst da du die advanced oder pro version hast,alle tests ausführen.
> 3.du lügst,denn du hast keinen screen gemacht.



witzbold!


----------



## daxone (28. Februar 2009)

hey leute, ich hab vista home premium neu drauf und den 182.06 treiber.

hab im vantage aber nur ca P6600 ohne und P7100 punkte mit pysicxs?

wie kann das sein?  

gta 4 läuft absolut super und crysis auch

mein sys:

E8400@4ghz  471*8,5
2*2gb ram 
gtx260-216  
vista 64 home premium
gigabyte p35ds3


----------



## bassfreak1200 (28. Februar 2009)

Hier mein aktuellstes Ergebnis...  mit PhysX!

GraKa übertaktet auf 720/1550/1160! Beim Crysis oder Mirror's Edge spielen würds schon flimmern aber bei 3DMark Vantage gehts gerade noch 
Mehr is aber glaube ich net mehr drin! Temps liegen unter Volllast bei ca. 71 - 72 Grad...nie mehr!

Werde demnächst auch den CPU übertakten, was denkt ihr wenn ich meinen Q9650 @3GHz auf 4GHz übertakte wie viel mehr wird dann bei Vantage rausschauen?!


ImageBanana - Bench28.Februar.jpg

mfg
bassfreak1200


----------



## momod (2. März 2009)

ganz einfach: mit physix ist das ergebnis besser, weil die physikberechnungen schneller ausgeführt und auf den cpu-score dazu addiert werden.


----------



## JePe (2. März 2009)

AMD Phenom 2 X3 720 Black Edition @3.6 GHz, Gigabyte GA-M720-US3, 4 x 2 Gb DDR2 800, GeForce 9800 GX2 @675 MHz GPU / 1.700 MHz Shader / 1.100 MHz RAM @Air, PhysX: Yes

P14110 / Klick!


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2009)

hier mal mein Ergebnis allerdings mit PhysX


----------



## olsystems (5. März 2009)

GeForce 8800GT @ 841/1025 CPU: E6750 @ 4.20GHz 6522 Marks Platz 2 bei HWBOT
GeForce 8400GS @ 638/455 CPU: E6750 @ 3.92GHz 476 Marks Platz 2 bei HWBOT
2xGeForce 8400GS @ 680/455 CPU: E6750 @ 3.92GHz 339 Marks Platz 1 bei HWBOT
GFeForce 8300GS @ 697/567 CPU: E6750 @ 3.92GHz 273 Marks Platz 1 bei HWBOT

Alle Ergebnisse können sich bei HWBOT angeschaut werden...


----------



## DaMAC (5. März 2009)

Hallo,

bin nicht mit meinem Ergebniss zufrieden...

Habe im 3dMark Vantage etwa 10300 Punkte. (Mit einer GTX285 von Gainward)

Ein Kollege hat ebenfalls beim Vantage mit einer gtx260 etwa 12000 Punkte.

Jetzt die frage: Wieso hat er mehr? Gleicher Prozessor...

Hier mein SysProfil :

sysProfile: ID: 98962 - DaMAC

und das von meinem Kollegen:

sysProfile: ID: 12766 - insane2k4


----------



## kai84m (6. März 2009)

So...nun hab ich die 20.000er Marke fast!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

schane82 schrieb:


> Interessant fände ich den Vergleich der Benchmarks von ähnlichen Systemen.
> 
> So könnte man das tatsächliche Optimierungspotenzial erschließen. Kennt da jemand eine entsprechende Plattform?



ORB - Compare


----------



## jaeo1994 (6. März 2009)

Meine GTX 260 kommt auf:
http://service.futuremark.com/home....8965B5A94B61145?resultId=853531&resultType=19

wieso hab ich viel weniger gpu score als kai84m ???
trägt der prozessor dort auch etwas bei  ???

ups! 
er hat ja zwei von der Sorte


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

mehr als 2000 Punkte mehr mit meinem CPU und Physiks on sind bei dir auch noch drin

und bei mir mit Übertakteter CPU + Speicher Takt + Timming änderung auch etwas luft nach oben



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit einer GTX 260 und I7 920.
> 
> Und zwar OHNE PHYSX!
> 
> ...



naja aber dafür CPU weit Übertaktet


----------



## olsystems (7. März 2009)

Was bringen euch die Ergebnisse mit Physx?

@rtxus Wenn ich bei mir alles durch die GPU berechnen lasse habe ich ja schon 17000 Punkte und das bei einer 88GT die eigentlich weniger Leistung als eine GTX hat, bei wem läuft was Falsch?

Mein System bestand aus einem E6750 @ 3.8GHz und einer GF 88GT @ 750/955/1855
das ganze auf einen P5Q mit 4GB Ram @ 475 MHz CL4-4-4-15 2T


----------



## KillerDuck (7. März 2009)

CPU 39133
GPU 10460
Gesamt Punkte 12806 (Performance Preset)

An den Poster mit 17000 Punkten: Irgendwas stimmt da nicht, auf meiner GTX260 läuft auch Physx...

Edit: Merk grad, für mein Sys sind das rel. wenig punkte.... Erstmal ein Treiberupdate machen...


----------



## KillerDuck (7. März 2009)

Er kann ja sonst einfach nen Screen einstellen, denn kann man Auslesefehler ausschliessen.


----------



## xTc (10. März 2009)

So, ein Run mit alter und einer mit neuer Karte. Rockt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. März 2009)

So, jetzt mal auch einer von mir!


----------



## Dr.House (12. März 2009)

Core i7 rocks the House*

11140 Punkte*

Core i7 920 @ 4,0 Ghz
4870 @ 890/1150
Corasir 1528 (7-7-7-19)


----------



## steinschock (13. März 2009)

Bald auch mit i7


----------



## ThoR65 (13. März 2009)

Hab mal mein neues Baby geprüft.
Ob ich die ausgebaute GTX260 für PhysX-Berechnung nehmen soll?


----------



## DvS (13. März 2009)

So habe gestern mein System bekommen und gleich mal nen Benchmark gemacht. Denke der Wert ist dafür das kein OC gemacht wurde OK ! 

Am Wochenende werde ich mal schauen was man dem Teil so entlocken kann ^^

Ach so ^^ Meine Bremse im System ist doch bestimmt die 4870 oder ?


----------



## UnnerveD (14. März 2009)

Völlig in Ordnung für eine HD 4870 - wenn man bedenkt, dass Nvidiakarten in Benchmarks immer leicht besser sind als die Ati Pendants. In Spielen wirst du sicherlich kaum einen UNterschied spüren (abhängig vom Spiel - mal skaliert eine GTX 260 besser, mal eine HD 4870)

mfG


----------



## DvS (14. März 2009)

kk danke dir für die Info überlege aber wenn die Kohle wieder stimmt mir eine 285 zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Tommy_Lee (14. März 2009)

Hey aber du willst die GTX 285 nicht in deinen derzeitigen einbauen? 

Also ganz ehrlich, die langweilt sich und wird nie 100% bringen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## schub97 (14. März 2009)

das ist leider wahr...dafür brauchst schon einen i7.

bleib doch bei der 4870!


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2009)

Mal ganz vorsichtig mit den Takten(Da geht noch was)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamiac (15. März 2009)

Mein Topergebniss mit ner 192 shader EVGA GTX 260 und nem Q 6600 beim Vantage P = 13315 mit aktivierter pysix !


----------



## Demcy (15. März 2009)

So habe dann auch nochmal was   15555


----------



## berti----1982 (15. März 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal ganz vorsichtig mit den Takten(Da geht noch was)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Geiles Ergebnis für ne 88 GT   Respekt


----------



## MR. Wayne (16. März 2009)

Tjoa mein Ergebniss. Non OC, Physx aus.


----------



## True Monkey (16. März 2009)

Ein wenig mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (16. März 2009)

Wakü rockt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Nip (16. März 2009)

Ich bin aber auch zufrieden !!


----------



## UnnerveD (17. März 2009)

ich auch 

1) o. PhysX
2) m. PhysX

(sind natürlich die selben Taktraten bei CPU und GPU - ist auf Screenshot 1 schwer zu erkennen)


----------



## Ü50 (17. März 2009)

DvS schrieb:


> kk danke dir für die Info überlege aber wenn die Kohle wieder stimmt mir eine 285 zu kaufen ^^


Meine 285er kommt am wochenende


----------



## Ü50 (17. März 2009)

@UnnerveD
Wenn ich dein gpu (11514) ergebniss sehe, liegt mein ergebniss an meiner  besch.eidenen ati 4850.
Aber wie oben oder unten, meine 285er nvidia kommt am wochenende


----------



## UnnerveD (18. März 2009)

die 285er machen im Vantage auch ordentlich Punkte ~ 15000 @ Performance Preset.
Hf damit


----------



## Ü50 (18. März 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> die 285er machen im Vantage auch ordentlich Punkte ~ 15000 @ Performance Preset.
> Hf damit


Da ich nicht nicht weis wie man bios übertaktet (CPU_GPU usw) mach ich es halt mit neuer hardware.


----------



## UnnerveD (18. März 2009)

Via Grafikkartenbios zu übertakten ist mir auch nichts, aber die CPU muss das abkönnen 

(mit schnelleren Speichern ist mehr drin, als die 4,2GHz, die ich bisher erreicht habe - allerdings nicht bench - geschweige denn primestable)


----------



## Blackheart20 (18. März 2009)

ich hab 9169 punkte erreicht mit einen e8400 und finde das bischen wenig
vorher hatte ich 8955 punkte mit nem e4600 
woran kann das liegen?


----------



## UnnerveD (18. März 2009)

Daran, dass Vantage sich wenig aus CPU-Leistung macht, sondern die Grafikleistung vorrangig bewertet.
So fließen nur 25% des erreichten CPU-Scores in die Gesamtbewertung ein. (Im Performance Preset - mit steigenden Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte, wird der CPU Score immer geringer ins Gesamtergebnis einbezogen - 15% @ high und 5% @ extreme)

mfG


----------



## UnnerveD (18. März 2009)

- gelöscht -


----------



## Blackheart20 (18. März 2009)

aha thx unnerveD
naja kann man nichts machen muss ich mich wohl mit abfinden wa


----------



## Maller (19. März 2009)

So hab mich mal bissel rangemacht und geguckt was i aus meinem Q6600 noch so raus bekomme. Leider war alles über den 3.2 Ghz nicht mehr stabil sobald die CPU länger voll ausgelastet wurde 

hab ihn jetzt auf 3,2Ghz (FSB 400 multi 8x)
Sapphire Radeon 4870 Core 815 und Ram 1000mhz
Ram nicht weiter übertaktet 1066 5-5-5-15 @2,2V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (20. März 2009)

Mein erster ran, dabei kam das raus.  

18.964 Punkte Performance  Einstellungen

Denke mal das ist Ok, mehr Infos im Link unten.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (21. März 2009)

Bin bei meinem System bei 17642, so sollte deins mit einer 295 GTX auf jeden Fall klar gehen.  Aber stehe nicht auf zwei Karten in einer, gehe max auf SLI mit zwei von meinen, aber erst wenn es ausgereift ist und ich ein schönes Board habe.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Traben (24. März 2009)

Habe mit dem neuen Rechner 14983 erreicht. Core i7 2,66ghz ,Sapphire 4870x2, 6GB 1333 unter Vista 64bit.  Ich wäre schon mit 10.000 zufrieden gewesen aber das war schon der Oberkracher.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. März 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Core i7 rocks the House*
> 
> 11140 Punkte*
> 
> ...




stimmt

P 12240 Punkte max und 12225 min bei 3 Durchläufen

und dabei war mein i7 wahrscheinlich bei 2806,6 MHZ oder 2,666


----------



## True Monkey (26. März 2009)

Ich glaube für die 88er gar nicht mal so schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*13648*


----------



## gam0r (26. März 2009)

Hiho,

habe mit meinem System max. geschafft: P15067.
Allerdings noch ohne OC!!!

Gruss


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. März 2009)

So, hier mal noch einer von mir!


----------



## CrSt3r (26. März 2009)

Nun habe auch ich endlich die Zeit und Muße gefunden.

*Vantage* im *Performance-* und *Extreme-Preset* mit _aktiviertem_ *PhysX*

Performance: 26448 Punkte
Extreme: 12194 Punkte


----------



## gam0r (27. März 2009)

Sooo... mal n neuer Lauf, allerdings geht def. nicht mehr ohne OC 

Gruss

p.s. Einstellungen sind im VANTAGE Modus Performance und mit PhysX


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2009)

4850ger non OC +e8400 non OC


----------



## teKau^ (28. März 2009)

So heute noch mal nen Run gemacht aber der sieht auch nicht viel besser aus.. ABER jetzt hab ich doch mal verglichen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Cpu total fürn Po ist  Und runtertakten musste ich sie auch noch.. 
Aber von den Punkten her hält meine 4870x2 doch noch zum Glück mit  Hab mir schon sorgen gemacht von 8800GT`s überrannt zu werden


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. März 2009)

@teKau^


> Aber von den Punkten her hält meine 4870x2 doch noch zum Glück mit  Hab mir schon sorgen gemacht von 8800GT`s überrannt zu werden



Wieso, das wurdest du doch schon! Eine Seite zuvor!


----------



## True Monkey (28. März 2009)

^^hihi.....ich mal wieder


----------



## teKau^ (28. März 2009)

Ja vom Gesamtergebnis! Aber vergleich doch mal nur GPU Punkte!
Mit nem i7 oder nem Quad Extreme würden meine Ergebnisse auch so aussehen deswegen sagte ich meine Cpu ist ne Wurst


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Ja vom Gesamtergebnis! Aber vergleich doch mal nur GPU Punkte!
> Mit nem i7 oder nem Quad Extreme würden meine Ergebnisse auch so aussehen deswegen sagte ich meine Cpu ist ne Wurst


HiHi,ich komme mit meinen 4850gern ala 280€ +3500mhz 2kerner fast an deine 4870x2 +3600mhz 2kerner ran(Sorry,bleibt natürlich unter uns"ATI" usern ohne PysX)


----------



## Sash (29. März 2009)

vantage war ja bei meiner graka dabei, hab ich eben mal laufen lassen.. performance sagt der mir 14932 punkte, grafik 12327 und cpu 40781. ist das ok? system ist nicht oc, in der sig steht mein system ja..


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> vantage war ja bei meiner graka dabei, hab ich eben mal laufen lassen.. performance sagt der mir 14932 punkte, grafik 12327 und cpu 40781. ist das ok? system ist nicht oc, in der sig steht mein system ja..


Klaar ist das gut,aber mich freut noch das ich in punkto Grafikscore fast gleich auf bin,bei deiner gtx285


----------



## Sash (29. März 2009)

dann bin ich ja zufrieden.. danke..


----------



## teKau^ (29. März 2009)

@widder0815 Tja deine CPU macht hier alles aus! Meine Graka kommt auf ca 2700Pkt mehr wenn ich mich jetzt richtig an dein Ergebnis erinnere  war gestern saufen deswegen ist mein Kurzzeitgedächtnis stark eingeschränkt  Und meine CPU ist halt ne lahme Ente


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> @widder0815 Tja deine CPU macht hier alles aus! Meine Graka kommt auf ca 2700Pkt mehr wenn ich mich jetzt richtig an dein Ergebnis erinnere  war gestern saufen deswegen ist mein Kurzzeitgedächtnis stark eingeschränkt  Und meine CPU ist halt ne lahme Ente


Jajaja,aber was mir aufgefallen ist ,du hast doch eine PhysX karte drin( oder stimmt das nicht mehr was in deiner sig steht).
Und deine CPU score ist die orginale für den cpu, da müsste doch mehr rausspringen,natürlich nicht annährend soviel wie bei der NvidiaPhysX aber ein wenig müsste die BFG doch helfen können.
Oder bin ich falsch informiert, das die alten Ageia karten nicht kompatibel sind(mit vantage).


----------



## teKau^ (29. März 2009)

Jep, habs gerade schon im Thread 3dMark06 angesprochen dass meine PhysX Karte nicht anspringt beim Vantage Benchmark! Beim zocken läuft allet supi aber leiber nicht bei Vantage  Aktuelle Treiber sind am Start aber irgendwie wird die Karte nicht angesprochen  Schade


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Jep, habs gerade schon im Thread 3dMark06 angesprochen dass meine PhysX Karte nicht anspringt beim Vantage Benchmark! Beim zocken läuft allet supi aber leiber nicht bei Vantage  Aktuelle Treiber sind am Start aber irgendwie wird die Karte nicht angesprochen  Schade


Hast du schonmal versucht die neusten AgeiaPhysx Treiber , die für die Nvidia Grakas da sind zu nehmen( weil die BFG ist ja auch nur eine umgepohlte Nvidia),nur mal so.


----------



## teKau^ (29. März 2009)

JUHU ich hab meine PhysX Karte zum laufen gebracht  Besten Dank noch mal an widder0815! Mit der 7ner Reihe der Treiberversion hats dann endlich geklappt! Und das Ergebnis hier:


----------



## widder0815 (29. März 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> JUHU ich hab meine PhysX Karte zum laufen gebracht  Besten Dank noch mal an widder0815! Mit der 7ner Reihe der Treiberversion hats dann endlich geklappt! Und das Ergebnis hier:


Vom feinsten ,gleich 2000 punkte mehr bei der CPU, nachdem ich dann den Quat(9550)in 1 mon. auf 3400 habe, hole ich mir auch noch diese BFG(75€),aber  erst in 2 monaten.Dann können die Geforces sich hir frisch machen besonderst die gtx285 ala 330€.
Ich kämpfe jetzt auch mit allem was geht.


----------



## teKau^ (30. März 2009)

Also die PhysX Karte macht sich solangsam bemerkbar!
Spätestens heute Abend hoffe ich doch die 13k zu knacken 

Edit: Zudem habe ich meine Cpu weiter hochgezogen! Nicht das jemand denkt die PhysX Karte könnte zaubern


----------



## DonBes (3. April 2009)

hey leute...wieviel punkte hab ich insgesamt wenn ich CPU:36486 und GPU: 8827 hab?gibt es dafür eine rechneformel oder sowas?


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> hey leute...wieviel punkte hab ich insgesamt wenn ich CPU:36486 und GPU: 8827 hab?gibt es dafür eine rechneformel oder sowas?


Reale punkte bekommst du nur ohne schummel PhysX (laut Futuremark),
Mit deinen gezeigten Punkten Hast du um die 10000punkte ,ohne PhysX wären es da 9000 punkte(Je nach CPU).Als beispiel, ich hatte mal "27000 und 6000", das waren dann 7000p.Gruss noch


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. April 2009)

naja dann will ich auch mal ^^ 

@ truemonkey das war ne NIEDERLAGE für mich voll am Ziel vorbei  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=91252&stc=1&d=1238798865


----------



## True Monkey (4. April 2009)

^^was habe ich gesagt....15-16k....

Phsy X an ?


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^was habe ich gesagt....15-16k....
> 
> Phsy X an ?




ja hattest recht ... ma gucken was mit deinen 88GT im sli drinn ist bei mir  

ja PhysX war an


----------



## teKau^ (4. April 2009)

Juhu meine 4870x2 schlägt ne 285er  Sorry Tomateeeee aber da True meine Nerven mit seinen 88GT`s ordentlich aufgewirbelt hat, brauchte ich mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis  Natürlich schlag ich dich nur von den GPU Punkten her.. Deine CPU Score Tomateeeee ist der Knaller!


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. April 2009)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Juhu meine 4870x2 schlägt ne 285er  Sorry Tomateeeee aber da True meine Nerven mit seinen 88GT`s ordentlich aufgewirbelt hat, brauchte ich mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis  Natürlich schlag ich dich nur von den GPU Punkten her.. Deine CPU Score Tomateeeee ist der Knaller!




warte ab wenn ich wiededer geld habe komtm ne 2.te  ne  spass beiseite  

joa danke ma gucken was heute nachmittag bei True geht mit seinen 88GT sli  
hoffe schaffe noch dir BLCK Wall zuknacken  komm ent höher als 3,70 +Turbo 3,885 Ghz -.- scheiss dreckskiste ausm fentser damit 


so hab die BLCK WALL geknackt  3,9 prime stable


----------



## sechzger (4. April 2009)

So nun kommt mein ergebnis^^:
(wer´s nicht findet: unten in der Signatur )
sollte für mein Sys eigentlich ganz OK sein oda?


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. April 2009)

So, hier nun auch meine GTX 275!


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

Hihi 285er bei 4Ghz..... Q9650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Danke an Tomateeeee 

@Blechdesigner

.......


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. April 2009)

...


----------



## Tomateeeee (5. April 2009)

mal ne frage skaliert Vantage auch mit HT ??? also beim Core i mit 8 Kernen ? 

ach ich probs aus ....

so einmal 4 kerne 3,8 Graka mic OC . einmal 8kerne graka mid OC 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=91609&stc=1&d=1238930068


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=91608&stc=1&d=1238930068


mehr geht net Vcore 1,4  um HT bei 4 GHz zu nutzen  aber aber temps um die 76 °C


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. April 2009)

So, jetzt noch einer (ein bisschen besser als mein letzter)


----------



## Tomateeeee (5. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch einer (ein bisschen besser als mein letzter)





gibs auf   du wirst es nciht schaffen


----------



## Jake Dunn (5. April 2009)

*11436 Gesamt*
*10640 GPU
14749 CPU
* 
Xeon@3,6ghz
HD4870 1Gb @ 917/980


----------



## Boti261980 (5. April 2009)

Phenom II X4 940BE @ 3.78GHz
XfX GTX285 xxx @ 720/1584/1250MHz (core/shader/vram)

http://www.abload.de/img/940be378ghzram2vmct1475g3j.jpg


----------



## Ratty0815 (6. April 2009)

Genial!!!
(mit Treiber 182.50 vorher "nur" a weng über 18k)


----------



## revil (6. April 2009)

hier mal mein ergebnis
non oc der grafikkarte

Score 15924
GPU   12508
CPU 51490

mit oc der graka:
*Score 16502
GPU 13494
CPU 49795*


----------



## Tomateeeee (6. April 2009)

q revil da fehlen dir noch ca 200 pkt  versuch mal dein i7 auf 211x18 zu fahren  biste schneller  wenn dein board ddas mit macht mein bclk war bei 215 schluss ....


----------



## widder0815 (6. April 2009)

Hir mal ein beispiel (völlig Krass) wie mann hir im Vantage "*FAKEN*" könnte.

Ich Hätte zum beispiel, eine meiner beiden 4850ger deaktivieren können(damit das ergebnis nicht "zu" Häftig daher kommt, wie "mein beispiel" hir), und dann den vantage durchlaufen lassen können...
Danach , bevor ich das beweissfoto mache ,wird die 2. Graka aktiviert ( Für das GPUz bild)und die verarsche ist perfeckt
Das mal nur nebenbei, damit "vieleicht" noch ein paar regeln geschlossen werden , um dieses zu verhindern(Genauso wie Schummel PhysX)
Danke an euer aller  verständniss.
Ach ja ,noch die Preisfrage "wie habe ich die Punkte Erzielt"
Ps; Habe halt lange weile, bis endlich mein Quad da ist


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2009)

haha......ich tip mal auf die Auflösung die du zum run runtergestellt hattest


----------



## widder0815 (6. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> haha......ich tip mal auf die Auflösung die du zum run runtergestellt hattest


Nö. weil dann würde das Ergebnis "0" anzeigen


----------



## alex0582 (6. April 2009)

@Bolti261980

dafür das dein system übertaktet ist sind die punkte aber nich dolle habe 15654P mit non oc 
system siehe signatur


----------



## widder0815 (6. April 2009)

Hir noch einer für TRUE


*FAKE

Ich werbe mit dem Fake dafür, die PHYSX ergebnisse zu verbannen( unrecht=PhysX)


*


----------



## Tomateeeee (6. April 2009)

@ widder guck ma meine GPU Punkte an 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=92207&stc=1&d=1239048683


----------



## widder0815 (6. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> @ widder guck ma meine GPU Punkte an
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=92207&stc=1&d=1239048683


Deine punkte kommen zustande wenn mann irgendwas in den optionen verändertDann gibt es aber wie du selber gesehen hast... keine End Score = "0"


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. April 2009)

@widder0815

Wenn du willst hier ist einer ohne PhysX!!!


----------



## Tomateeeee (6. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @widder0815
> 
> Wenn du willst hier ist einer ohne PhysX!!!





mom schieb auchmal ein nach 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=92277&stc=1&d=1239051851


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. April 2009)

Hier ist wohl das Performance Setting zum Vergleich genommen wurden oder? Darf ich da eigentlich mein Ergebniss im Extreme Setting auch posten? Ich hänge mal einen Screenshoot als Bild an...


----------



## sechzger (9. April 2009)

Also ich hab 8988 Punkte...
kann man da mit meinem Sys vllt noch mehr rausholen?
und das GPU-Z Fenster wurde nur nachträglich von mir eingefügt
Hat ja eine Weile gedauert bis es 55nm-Karten erkannte.


----------



## widder0815 (9. April 2009)

Das ist meines


----------



## Tomateeeee (9. April 2009)

und hier mal eins mit und ohne Physx 

ohnew  Physx 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=93326&stc=1&d=1239286275


mit physx

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=93325&stc=1&d=1239286275


----------



## Dr.House (9. April 2009)

*18387 Punkte*

4870 CF (790/1000)+ i7 @ 4 GHz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron von Odenwald (10. April 2009)

hier ist mal eins von meinem bastler hobby pc
*1680 x 1050 . 3dmark Vantage Performance*
*27077 POINTS*


----------



## widder0815 (11. April 2009)

Baron von Odenwald schrieb:


> hier ist mal eins von meinem bastler hobby pc
> *1680 x 1050 . 3dmark Vantage Performance*
> *27077 POINTS*


Hammer Graka score, aber ohne schummelX hättest du nur 24000( wenn überhaubt) end score(3000 weniger)


----------



## Baron von Odenwald (11. April 2009)

bald dürft ih auc schummeln den ati führt demnächst auch physX auf ihren karten.ich denke aber das das keein schummeln ist,ich glaube es fehlte ati nur an geld um das genauso zu machen wie nvidia.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. April 2009)

Baron von Odenwald schrieb:


> bald dürft ih auc schummeln den ati führt demnächst auch physX auf ihren karten.ich denke aber das das keein schummeln ist,ich glaube es fehlte ati nur an geld um das genauso zu machen wie nvidia.



Denke auch nicht das dass schummeln ist, wieso sollte man PhysX nicht nutzen wenn man kann.
Wär doch Blödsinn wenn du dir ein Motorrad kaufst was 300 fährt, du aber nur 50 fährst.


----------



## schub97 (12. April 2009)

Baron von Odenwald schrieb:


> bald dürft ih auc schummeln den ati führt demnächst auch physX auf ihren karten.ich denke aber das das keein schummeln ist,ich glaube es fehlte ati nur an geld um das genauso zu machen wie nvidia.


Ich glaube nicht dass ati bzw amd zu wenig geld hat,sonder in dx10.1 investiert im gegensatz zu nvidia.Vielleicht dreht sich das ja bald,also ati phsyX und nvidia dx10.1.


----------



## Baron von Odenwald (12. April 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass ati bzw amd zu wenig geld hat,sonder in dx10.1 investiert im gegensatz zu nvidia.Vielleicht dreht sich das ja bald,also ati phsyX und nvidia dx10.1.


 

da haben sich ja ati und co eine goldene nase verdient mit dx10.1. (ironi)

und was hat s gebracht ausser damit zu werben???? nichts...

nvidia hat es absout richtig gemacht dx10.1 nicht einzuführen, denn wir sind bald bei dx11 und es gibt immer noch nichts.wozu dx10.1???

achja mit sicherheit haben sie zuwenig geld erst mit der einführung von 4000er serie ist es amd gelungen endlich mal einigermaßen schwarze zahlen zu schreiben,den die letzten 4-5 quartale haben sie nur rot gesehen, und mit den letzten 1-2 quartalen sind sie immernoch nicht dort wo sie sein sollten oder wollen.


----------



## sechzger (12. April 2009)

So hab noch was rausgequetscht statt 8988Punkte^^.
Hab meine GTX 260 dabei auf 702/1.404/1242 getaktet: 
Könnt auch schauen wie des bei Standardtakt, OC und so weiter dann aussieht.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (12. April 2009)

So, hab den Vantage laufen lassen.....
7747P.....ok???
Wieviel könnte ich noch mit der GTX 285 herausholen??

MfG


----------



## Ratty0815 (13. April 2009)

So habe nun auch mal ein wenig an der OC schraube gedreht!
CPU läuft bei 1,42 @ 4140 MHz (idle: ~30°C load@prime95: 60°C)
GPU (GTX 295) 700/1200/1509 Stock=576/999/1242


----------



## Boti261980 (13. April 2009)

Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> So, hab den Vantage laufen lassen.....
> 7747P.....ok???
> Wieviel könnte ich noch mit der GTX 285 herausholen??
> 
> MfG


 
Hi,
die 7747P sind i.O. für deine 9800GTX.
Mit der GTX285 lässt sich etwa das doppelte rausholen:

http://www.abload.de/img/940be375ghzram195vmct13f8i.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2009)

upps falscher Thread ...sry


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. April 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=94471&stc=1&d=1239584560


----------



## Ratty0815 (13. April 2009)

Hey Tomateeeee, 

auch ein stranges System was Du da hast!
Aber was doch etwas Verwundert ist das der CPU-Score so niedrig ist.
Hatte das beim ersten OC-versuch auch und nochmals von vorne Angefangen.

Weil ein Kumpel hat auch den i920 und der hatte beim CPU @ Stock runde 30000 Punkte


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. April 2009)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Hey Tomateeeee,
> 
> auch ein stranges System was Du da hast!
> Aber was doch etwas Verwundert ist das der CPU-Score so niedrig ist.
> Hatte das beim ersten OC-versuch auch und nochmals von vorne Angefangen




das war nen run für HWBOT da musst du das sogannte von ATI USERN genannte  "SCHUMMELX" aus  sonst mom upp mal eins 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=94472&stc=1&d=1239584940


sind doch nur 36000 Pkt mehr  mit Schummel X


----------



## Ratty0815 (13. April 2009)

Alles klar, dachte nur vielleicht ist das nicht aufgefallen, aber oki, sieht jetzt scho viel schönes aus.
Aber warum sagt ihr dazu immer *schummelX*? (sorry für OffTopic)
Ich meine DirectX10.1 fehlt dafür Nvidia, was wem mehr zugute kommt werden wir glaube ich erst mir der nächsten Generation an DirectX & zusatzappliaktionen ala PhysikX merken.

Wobei bei Sacred 2 macht es scho Spass mit den neuen PhysikX spielerein


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. April 2009)

ATI bringt doch mit der neuen Grakageneration sowas ähnliches rasu wie PhysikX ^^ vllt darf mann dann mit


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

Ohne PhysX
Mit PhysX


----------



## Ashtray (13. April 2009)

Hy Leute!

hier mal mein ergebniss


----------



## Baron von Odenwald (13. April 2009)

Ashtray schrieb:


> Hy Leute!
> 
> hier mal mein ergebniss


 
dein ergebniss ist zu lasch, ich habe 27.077 Points

deine graka taktet fast 250mhz unter dem standart takt und dein grakaspeicher mit fast 400mhz weniger als standart vorgegeben.

deswegen hast du zuwenig punkte für eine 4870 X2.


----------



## marcusK (13. April 2009)

sli gtx 285 / cpu i7 920@3,8 GHz
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/eta9fav.jpg]


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2009)

^^Physik an ??


----------



## marcusK (13. April 2009)

nein. 
oben links auf dem bild. deaktiviert.


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. April 2009)

RESPEKT ^^ ich komm auf 14700  da muss ne 2.te rein ....


----------



## marcusK (13. April 2009)

die benchzeit nähert sich langsam bis zum spätherbst für mich dem ende entgegen.
will noch ein paar machen für das team, bevor sich die tapete vor hitze hier im dachgeschoss von selbst abwellt. habe keine wakü....


----------



## General Quicksilver (13. April 2009)

Baron von Odenwald schrieb:


> dein ergebniss ist zu lasch, ich habe 27.077 Points
> 
> deine graka taktet fast 250mhz unter dem standart takt und dein grakaspeicher mit fast 400mhz weniger als standart vorgegeben.
> 
> deswegen hast du zuwenig punkte für eine 4870 X2.



Stimmt so nicht, die taktet sich unter umständen nur so schnell wieder herunter, ist bei mir auch so, ich habe zuerst auch gedacht, das die nur mit dem 2D Takt läuft, aber nachdem ich den Takt auf die Werte des 3d Tktes mit dem Rivatuner gebracht (unter mitt verschiedenen Tools ausgelesen habe) hat sich am 3D Mark score so gut wie gar nichts im Vergleich zu vorher geändert....


----------



## Baron von Odenwald (14. April 2009)

ok dann wurde ich eines besseren beleehrt, da ich nie ATI Karten hatte wußte ich das jetzt nicht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. April 2009)

Hier mal meine Punkte, gerade gebencht...Sys @ Sig..


----------



## General Quicksilver (14. April 2009)

Baron von Odenwald schrieb:


> ok dann wurde ich eines besseren beleehrt, da ich nie ATI Karten hatte wußte ich das jetzt nicht.


 
Wusste ich auch nciht, bis ich dann den Takt mittels Rivatuner fixiert hatte und sich nichts am 3dmark Score gändert hat, selbst wenn du aus einem Spiel auf den Desktop wechselst sind die Taktraten wieder beim 2d Takt (obwohl das Spiel im Hintergrund weiterläuft). 
ICh wollte es nur erwähnen, denn so eine Fehlersuche mit zig Treiberneuinstalationen und andern Versuchen ist nicht so toll...


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

so nochmal ne verbesserung 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=95172&stc=1&d=1239756133


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Punkte, gerade gebencht...Sys @ Sig..




mach mal physx aus .... das ist ja schummeln  

da hste glatt nochmal ca 1.800 pkt weniger


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> mach mal physx aus .... das ist ja schummeln
> 
> da hste glatt nochmal ca 1.800 pkt weniger



Wieso sagt ihr alle immer schummeln.
Ich nutze nur die verfügbare Leistung, warum sollte ich sie nicht nutzen.
Ich glaube dieses Beispiel brachte ich schon mal aber: Wozu ne Kawasaki Ninja kaufen wenn ich eh nicht schneller als 50 fahre.


----------



## widder0815 (15. April 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wieso sagt ihr alle immer schummeln.
> Ich nutze nur die verfügbare Leistung, warum sollte ich sie nicht nutzen.
> Ich glaube dieses Beispiel brachte ich schon mal aber: Wozu ne Kawasaki Ninja kaufen wenn ich eh nicht schneller als 50 fahre.


Weil es im Vantage einen test für GPU und einen für CPU gibt, und 3D-Marks dafür da sind sein Sys für Games einzuschätzen.
Wenn mann hir im Vantage die SchummelX aktiviert, wird das CPU ergebnis und damit das ganze endergebnis verfälscht, obwohl mann in Games mit schummelX keinen leistungschub bekommt

Ich hatte darauf schon mal ein gegenbeispiel gebracht, hir bringe ich das ergebnis nochmal...  Mit diesem ergebnis habe ich auch "nur", ausgenutzt was mein Sys alles kann(wie mit schummelx)


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

mit schummel x hab ich fas 40k mehr cpu pkt ..... und ca 1800pkt im endeffekt mehr ...


----------



## widder0815 (15. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> mit schummel x hab ich fas 40k mehr cpu pkt ..... und ca 1800pkt im endeffekt mehr ...


Mann will sich ja nicht um 2-300 punkte streiten, aber wenn jemand zb. 10000 GPU und normal 13000 CPU punkte, ala 11000 gesamt hat...
Und dieses ergebnis dann mit schummelX , von 10000 / 40000 auf 13000 punkte gesamt bringt (obwohl die Hardware nicht verbessert wurde), sag ich das dieses ein unrecht= schummelX ist.Weil mann nix davon in Games hat, ausser hir im vantage "  weswegen der 06er bestimmt beliebter ist als der vantage", obwohl im 06er Nvidia auch ganz schön bevorzugt wird( sm2).

Wann bringt denn eigendlich Futuremark, mal einen Bench raus der "nicht" Nvidia bvorzugt


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

Wie er wieder whined  der kleine Widder dann kauf dir ne NVIDIA  dann kannste auch SCHUMMELN


----------



## widder0815 (15. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> Wie er wieder whined  der kleine Widder dann kauf dir ne NVIDIA  dann kannste auch SCHUMMELN


Sei nicht so vorlaut mein neues NT ist gerade gekommen, wenn ich das problem mit den benches hinbekomme, dann poste ich heut abend was mit 4000mhz.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. April 2009)

PhysX bringt jede Menge man muss es nur zu nutzen wissen oder es auch nutzen wollen/können.
Benutze PhysX, hab es mehrfach getestet unter verschiedenen Settings und es bringt auf jeden Fall Leistung in Spielen.z.B: bin Ut3 zocker und dort steigt die Leistung unter PhysX verwendung erheblich an...
Ich weiß das dass immer unnötiger Weise für Diskussionen sorgt, aber man kann den Leistungsnutzen einfach nicht wegreden den der ist auf jeden Fall gegeben.

Damit keiner mehr weintmach ich nochmal einen run mit ohne PhysX.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. April 2009)

Hi

wir sollten mal eine abstimmung machen, wer mit und wer ohne PhysX benchen will! Sonst bleibt das immer offen.

Vielleicht kann sich ja da mal ein Moderator melden und hier Ordnung schaffen.

Ich wäre, wie die HWBot regeln, ohne PhysX zu benchen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Tomateeeee (15. April 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wir sollten mal eine abstimmung machen, wer mit und wer ohne PhysX benchen will! Sonst bleibt das immer offen.
> 
> ...




guck auf den CPU SCORE alles über getippte 30000 ist mit schummelx mach nachher noch ein dann will ich die 15500 pkt haben  chip stabil bei 770 shader und ram geht noch was


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

Mann freu ich mich auf den in 2 wochen kommenden xeon3360, hir nochmal ein bench mit dem E8400 mit dieser gpu score bekomm ich auch di 13k end score


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2009)

^^hihi....happy birthday....dein rechner ist heute nett zu dir

sry knapp drunter...sind ja zwei


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. April 2009)

so widder wie in der PM wie schlecht istn dein CPU score .... ne ne ne schaem dich 

ich dachte kommt was mit 18-19 k pkt .... und net 13k ..... man man man


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> so widder wie in der PM wie schlecht istn dein CPU score .... ne ne ne schaem dich
> 
> ich dachte kommt was mit 18-19 k pkt .... und net 13k ..... man man man


JaJa ich weiss Tomy, mit schummelX hätte ich P15000


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

Hmm, ich habe jetzt schon 13k ohne warten


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe jetzt schon 13k ohne warten


Warte mal ab, die gtx 275 setz ich neben eine Ps3 , wenn mein QUAT da ist


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

Der muss sich aber erstmal übertakten lassen!


----------



## Tomateeeee (17. April 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, die gtx 275 setz ich neben eine Ps3 , wenn mein QUAT da ist




QUAD wird mit DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD geschrieben


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2009)

Ach quat!


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Der muss sich aber erstmal übertakten lassen!


Naja , so hat der Qua"dddddd" ( ich weiss nicht warum Tomateeee Quad mit so viel D`s schreibt aber egal, wer weiss was tomy trinkt) 2833mhz, auf 3500mhz bekomm ich ihn auf jeden fall , das dürfte dann schon ausreichen ich meine gtx275 und ps3


----------



## Ü50 (17. April 2009)

Ohne zu übertackten.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. April 2009)

Hmm..... Weltrekord


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

^^haha.......* Glückwunsch *

Die karte haben noch nicht viele
Refresh mal deine sig...du hast schon 5x Gold


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. April 2009)

Danke.

So, habe ich gerade gemacht (danke für den Hinweis) 

Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, also Leute bitte kauft euch auf keinen Fall eine GTX 275


----------



## widder0815 (18. April 2009)

@Blechdesigner ich habe noch luft (wenn der xeon läuft) aber natürlich dank dir (NT), du aber nicht. Meine Graka score ist deiner (gtx275) jetzt schon über, mal sehen wie es mit dem Quad ausschaut...denn dann wie gesagt Ps3


----------



## t4gm (19. April 2009)

i7 ftw^^ ORB - World of Performance


----------



## widder0815 (20. April 2009)

t4gm schrieb:


> i7 ftw^^ ORB - World of Performance


  Ich versteh nicht ganz , was du mit diesen Link aussagen möchtest
Oder haste nen Fehler gemacht


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. April 2009)

Vielleicht meinte er den Weltrekord? Keine Ahnung?
Ich meinte ja den Weltrekord mit meiner Karte! 
Man kann sich ja auch mal die Bilder angucken die im Anhang sind, oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## PCTom (20. April 2009)

@ Blechdesigner Graz da muss ich mich mit meiner 280 mit den GPUwerten schon vorbeikämpfen,werd am WOE nochmal einen drauflegen 

ohne PhysX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mit PhysX





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da geht noch mehr wird noch ausgetestet alles unter Lukü


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

ohne Phsyik X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyron78 (20. April 2009)

Auf Perfomance und ohne V sync.. siehe sing..

Wie füg ich Bild ein^^?

Gpu 12957
Cpu 37993


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. April 2009)

@ PCTom

Dann streng dich mal an!


----------



## PCTom (20. April 2009)

GPU 765 na das wird ja ne Mamutaufgabe mit Lukü für mich


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. April 2009)

Ich habe auch nichts anderes als Luft zum kühlen (zum Glück ist es Abends noch schön kühl draußen und das Fenster nur 1m weit weg)  

PS: im 05er Tread ist ein Bild von meiner Umgebauten GTX


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. April 2009)

So gleich brat ich hier nen neues Topergebnis hin !!!!!! wenn mein scheiss ram die 1600 cl7-6-6-20 settings bei prime schafft


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. April 2009)

Hmm... werde mir jetzt Platz 7 mit ner 8800GTS-512 gönnen


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^Ha ...jetzt bau ich meine GTs 640 ein um sie im Vantage zu benchen.....happy Benching heut nacht..


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. April 2009)

^^Ich muss noch meine 8600er reinbauen, mal sehen was da noch im Vantage geht.


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

na ok ich erbarm mich mal nen Vantage ran bei 3.6 Ghz zu machen bis gleich


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

So mit sehr vielen sachen im Hintergrund ..... 


Ich weiss ich "Schlecht" aber naja was will man machen .....


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. April 2009)

Das ist mal richtig wenig, wird aber wohl für Platz 3 reichen (schade das an der Karte wirklich nichts mehr geht  )


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

kannst du mir dir mal ausleihen mein Vater hat so eine auch .... die kann ich dann sli mal durchjagen


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. April 2009)

Hmm... 3090 Punkte must dann schlagen, es gibt auch nur einen 1 Platz (mit 2 Karten)!


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

das ist ja klasse wohnst ja gleich um die egge (wenn ich oben bin) RDG-->Grimmen 30-40 km ? 
Kansnt ja zur lan kommen ..:: MoOonChaserz e.V. ::.. News dann kann ich sie gleich mit dem i7 durchbenchen  und nen bissl "neidisch" gucken ^^ da kriegen wir auch was aus deiner gtx raus 2k


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. April 2009)

Hmm... Google sagt 53,6Km und ca. 50min mit dem Auto!


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

wo fährst du denn lang einfach über marlow und bad sülze und  fertig wenn ich gas gebe bin ich in 20 min da .... sonst 30 min max ..... bin kein opa und ausserdem kannste da gute 160-200 fahren  und ausserdem kenen ich die strecke ;D


----------



## PCTom (21. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nichts anderes als Luft zum kühlen (zum Glück ist es Abends noch schön kühl draußen und das Fenster nur 1m weit weg)
> 
> PS: im 05er Tread ist ein Bild von meiner Umgebauten GTX




ok auch nur Luft aber immerhin 55 Nm meine 65 Nm heizt etwas besser


----------



## Cyron78 (21. April 2009)

So nun Bild.

Gut, Danke True Monkey.


----------



## Tomateeeee (21. April 2009)

wenn du vantage benchst musst du wenn du das bei hwbot hochlädst dann physx ausmachen ^^


----------



## Cyron78 (21. April 2009)

lol..ok..verstehe.


----------



## Ü50 (23. April 2009)

Erneuter versuch.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. April 2009)

@ Ü50

Was ist aus deinem Quad geworden?


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

Gratulation....der erste screen von Ü50 mit *übertakteter *CPU.

Weiter so es geht doch 

@Blechdesigner

Das ist jetzt sein neues Übungssys zum takten.(Sys 2)


----------



## PCTom (23. April 2009)

nochmal was von mir


----------



## Ü50 (23. April 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ Ü50
> 
> Was ist aus deinem Quad geworden?


Der steckt in meinem CM storm sniper.


----------



## Ü50 (23. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Gratulation....der erste screen von Ü50 mit *übertakteter *CPU.
> 
> Weiter so es geht doch
> 
> ...



Danke ergebenst
ist aber doch dein verdienst gewesen


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

^^Hihi.....Psss....nicht verraten


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

true psote mal die 8400 gs mit "so viel pkt habt ihr nie gesehen" (ich weiss sie ) 

dann werden alle neidisch ...


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2009)

ok.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ohne Physik X........*und wehe ich schalte das ein


----------



## Cyron78 (23. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ok.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomateeeee (23. April 2009)

so mal mal ne 260er bei 2.66 Ghz  

noch nix finlaes  da gehen bestimtm noch 1-2 k pkt


----------



## Ü50 (23. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ok.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe schon, ihr seit wahre freunde 
aber jeder hat ja mal klein angefangen wartet nur ab, bis ich einmal groß bin.


----------



## Ü50 (23. April 2009)

Vorher und nach oc. mit 4850/ e8400.


----------



## Ü50 (23. April 2009)

Kleine erhöhung. Wie war das mit dem Eichhörnchen.


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

^^und die 4890er ?
die müßte bei 3,8Ghz doch auch mit dem Dual gut gehen...3dm06 ?


----------



## Ü50 (24. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^und die 4890er ?
> die müßte bei 3,8Ghz doch auch mit dem Dual gut gehen...3dm06 ?


Hat etwas gedauert. Oh fehlt noch was.


----------



## Ü50 (24. April 2009)

@ True Monkey,
einer geht noch einer geht noch rein.Kleiner sprung


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

^^Das ist jetzt die 4890er oder die 4850 übertaktet ?

Sehe ich das richtig das ist der Standarttakt ??...sry mit ATI Karten kenne ich mich 0 aus


----------



## Ü50 (24. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Das ist jetzt die 4890er oder die 4850 übertaktet ?
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig das ist der Standarttakt ??...sry mit ATI Karten kenne ich mich 0 aus


Beide zusammen im cf. standarttackt. Musste jedoch 2ten bildschirm dranmachen.Die beiden laufen zusammen auf meinem ASUS 8*8. Morgen werde ich die mal zusammen auf meinem sniper laufen lassen *16 mit Q9650.


----------



## widder0815 (24. April 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Beide zusammen im cf. standarttackt. Musste jedoch 2ten bildschirm dranmachen.Die beiden laufen zusammen auf meinem ASUS 8*8. Morgen werde ich die mal zusammen auf meinem sniper laufen lassen *16 mit Q9650.



Echt die 4890 und die 4850 kann mann im Cross laufen lassen ich dachte es geht nur immer die gleiche... 4850 und 4850 oder 4850x2


----------



## Ü50 (24. April 2009)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Echt die 4890 und die 4850 kann mann im Cross laufen lassen ich dachte es geht nur immer die gleiche... 4850 und 4850 oder 4850x2


Bin anfänger, aber bei mir hat das nach einer weile hingehauen. Mit einer graka alleine  hätte den wert nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Tomateeeee (28. April 2009)

So dann wolln wa ma ;D mit Schummel X habe ich vergessen auszumachen ^^


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=98669&stc=1&d=1240940985


----------



## gam0r (28. April 2009)

2 gig weniger arbeitsspeicher, dafür ne graka mehr^^
bin echt erstaunt dass ne graka mehr gleich ca. 8000 pkt. mehr aus macht im vergleich zu meinem lauf *g*

gruss


----------



## Tomateeeee (28. April 2009)

ne hab schummel x an da musst nochmal ca 2k abrechner ^^ und ja 2 gb ram hab ich raus genommen weil er dann bei 1680 nicht so instabil ist


----------



## gam0r (28. April 2009)

ja ich habs gesehn das x an ist^^, aber trotzdem auch ohne den ca. 2k ganz gut


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2009)

Das ist SLI Power.......*ohne Physik X *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. April 2009)

Man, man wie schnell man dafür nen silber Pokal bekommt!


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2009)

Was heißt da schnell.................Vantage in Zeitlupe dauert


----------



## Tomateeeee (30. April 2009)

True ist das nicht nen neuer WR ??? 

Rate wie schnell da mit 1 Karte war das waren gute 30 min pro run 
max Fps irgendwo Featuretest 4 fps sonst zwischen 0-1 FPS mit 1 karte


----------



## widder0815 (30. April 2009)

Hy euch , hir mein 1.er Run mit neuen Protzi ... Grakas noch Standart Protzi mit Low oc auf 3200mhz Da geht noch einiges aber erst heute Abend ab 12:00 nach der arbeit...

Naja für Trues kraftfolles Nvidia gespann reicht es noch (8400gs)


----------



## El-Hanfo (30. April 2009)

Ist ja schonmal ein gutes Ergebnis 
Soviel schaffe ich nichtmal im 06er 

MfG


----------



## Meritus (30. April 2009)

Mein erstes Ergebnis

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=99081&stc=1&d=1241100259


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. April 2009)

Meritus schrieb:


> Mein erstes Ergebnis
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=99081&stc=1&d=1241100259



Du hattest aber bestimmt PhysX an, weil bei dem Test mit den Flugzeugen (müsste Crash and Burn Physics sein) hast du einen ziemlich hohen Wert...


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2009)

Ha....physik X .....brauch ich nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomateeeee (30. April 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ha....physik X .....brauch ich nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Respekt die karte will ich auch haben pornös ;S


----------



## widder0815 (1. Mai 2009)

Protzi auf 3590mhz


----------



## Tomateeeee (1. Mai 2009)

widder teste mal stanni takt + 3.6 ghz die pkt zahl aendert sich kaum bei mir war von 2.66 auf 4.3 500 pkt mehr drinne :S


----------



## Meritus (1. Mai 2009)

Diesmal ohne PhysX

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=99341&stc=1&d=1241172801


----------



## widder0815 (1. Mai 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> widder teste mal stanni takt + 3.6 ghz die pkt zahl aendert sich kaum bei mir war von 2.66 auf 4.3 500 pkt mehr drinne :S



kann ich machen , aber erst heute abend (Jetzt kommt keine kalte luft durchs Fenster)...

@Meritus 
hammer score


----------



## Bruce112 (2. Mai 2009)

hi

ist das ergebniss normal ? 
hab 11.641  gesamt
gpu=9468
cpu 37373

alles auf perfomance

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=2EED9F4401E8576BE415E0549238A0F2


quad 6600/ 3.6ghz

Informationsliste Wert
Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften 
Grafikkarte nVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
BIOS Version 62.00.49.00.76
GPU Codename GT200b
PCI-Geräte 10DE-05E2 / 1682-2392 (Rev B1)
Transistoren 1400 Mio.
Fertigungstechnologie 55 nm
Gehäusefläche 470 mm2
Bustyp PCI Express 1.0 x16 @ x16
Speichergröße 896 MB
GPU Takt (Geometric Domain) 621 MHz (Original: 621 MHz)
GPU Takt (Shader Domain) 1350 MHz (Original: 1350 MHz)
RAMDAC Takt 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 28
Textureinheiten (TMU) / Pipeline 1
Unified Shaders 216 (v4.0)
DirectX Hardwareunterstützung DirectX v10
Pixel Füllrate 17388 MPixel/s
Texel Füllrate 67068 MTexel/s

Speicherbus-Eigenschaften 
Bustyp GDDR3
Busbreite 448 Bit
Tatsächlicher Takt 999 MHz (DDR) (Original: 1000 MHz)
Effektiver Takt 1998 MHz
Bandbreite 109.3 GB/s

Verschiedenes 
Lüftergeschwindigkeit 0%

nVIDIA ForceWare Clocks 
Standard 2D Grafikprozessor (GPU): 300 MHz, Shader: 600 MHz, Speicher: 100 MHz
Low-Power 3D Grafikprozessor (GPU): 400 MHz, Shader: 800 MHz, Speicher: 300 MHz
Performance 3D Grafikprozessor (GPU): 621 MHz, Shader: 1350 MHz, Speicher: 1000 MHz


----------



## widder0815 (2. Mai 2009)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ist das  ergebniss normal ?
> 
> ...



Welches ergebnis


----------



## gam0r (2. Mai 2009)

jo^^, auf dem link kommt auf nix


----------



## widder0815 (3. Mai 2009)

@Bruce

jo , deine 10K (ohne schummelX) sind richtig gut für deine gtx260...


----------



## steinschock (3. Mai 2009)

i7 / Xeon  @ 4 GHz   EVGA GTX 280 

2 X Ohne und 1x mit

Ohne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit Phx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (3. Mai 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> i7 / Xeon  @ 4 GHz   EVGA GTX 280
> 
> 2 X Ohne und 1x mit
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomateeeee (3. Mai 2009)

wie er whined dann kauf dir ne nvidia karte ^^


----------



## widder0815 (3. Mai 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> wie er whined dann kauf dir ne nvidia karte ^^


Nö "Faken" könnte ich auch ohne Nvidia , dazu brauch ich nur schummelPaint

@Tomateeeee

Aber immerhin hat er mit seiner gtx280 deine einzelne gtx285 im vantage getoppt


----------



## Tomateeeee (3. Mai 2009)

ich frag mich wieso er soviel cpu points hat ich komm bei 4,3 Ghz nur auf 19,5 k ..... das sind die pkt womit er mich 

schlägt

asusserdem hab ich min 14k gpu points ....


----------



## widder0815 (3. Mai 2009)

Tomateeeee schrieb:


> ich frag mich wieso er soviel cpu points hat ich komm bei 4,3 Ghz nur auf 19,5 k ..... das sind die pkt womit er mich
> 
> schlägt
> 
> asusserdem hab ich min 14k gpu points ....


  Mhh, jetzt wo du es sagst er hat den i7 xeon ... aber mein Q9550 xeon ist auch nicht gerade besser als ein normaler Q9550 , kennst du (mal zum gegenvergleich) ein ergebnis im vantage mit Q9550 ala 3590mhz???
Weil hör bringe ich den xeon noch nicht vista und benchstabiel... und ich habe bei 3590mhz 14500 cpu points.


----------



## Tomateeeee (3. Mai 2009)

mhm ich weiss worans liegt ^^ ich hab ht ausgemacht ^^


----------



## steinschock (3. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist HT an.
Treiber 182.06 
Ram @ 764   | 7 7 7 18

Mit 4,3 und etwas mehr kommt noch, die Graka verträgt auch noch etwas.


----------



## iLL-Hemmi (3. Mai 2009)

hier mein ergebnis im Vantage!

28204

hier der Screen:

Bild: benchmark3dmarkvantagezvn3.jpg - abload.de

mein System:

MB: Asus Rampage 2 Extrem
CPU: i7 920 OC 4,00 GHz
RAM: 6 GB DDR3 OCZ 1800
GPU: SLI Zotac 285GTX
Festplatten: 2x GSkill Titan SSD 128GB Raid0
Case: LianLI v1000
Full WaKü


----------



## paralyzer2005 (4. Mai 2009)

23395

paralyzer2005 - WIN Vista 64Bit - Q6600@3,6GHz - Asus Striker Extreme, nForce680i - 4x1GB DDR2 1000 - 2x Evga Gtx285@Sli @default
ORB - Compare


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. Mai 2009)

bitte ohne physx benchen sonst wirds nichts mit aufnehmen


----------



## paralyzer2005 (4. Mai 2009)

ok werd ich noch ändern...


----------



## Tomateeeee (4. Mai 2009)

^^ war nur nen tipp konnte garnict fassen das du mitn q66 schneller bist als ich mitm corei 7 und 285 sli ^^ deswegen physic test angeguckt ^^ da fällst auf 25 ops zu 150 ops ist nen kleiner unterschied


----------



## paralyzer2005 (4. Mai 2009)

sorry erst gepostet und dann gelesen...bin Forumnoob...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (5. Mai 2009)

Nabend

Habe ein Problem....

Bekomme im 3DMark Vantage gerade mal 5743 Punkte.

Keine Ahnung wieso, der CPU Score is extrem niedrig.

CPU = 2521 Punkte !!!

Graka = 10001 Punkte

Habe einen Q8200 und eine Ati 4890 und als OS 64Bit Vista


----------



## True Monkey (5. Mai 2009)

Hicks....einen Abend Arbeit.....dafür---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine 9400 GT ........das ist der Rekord mit der Karte ....golden Pot


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Mai 2009)

Schön! 

Holst dir auch noch den beim 06er?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2009)

^^Schwierig....dafür müßte ich den Q9650 auf P5Q-pro setzen...auf dem 750i komm ich wegen dem Vdroop nicht hoch genug


----------



## Ü50 (7. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Schwierig....dafür müßte ich den Q9650 auf P5Q-pro setzen...auf dem 750i komm ich wegen dem Vdroop nicht hoch genug


Mach mal was mit deinem 9650er dann kann ich mir das abschauen
Vista läuft wieder.


----------



## DanielX (8. Mai 2009)

Meine neue Karte kommt gut, GPU +20% Shader +25 sind schon mal drinn. 

Für den ersten OC-Run nicht schlecht, muss mal sehen was der RAM noch so will.

Bild zu breit

MfG DanielX


----------



## EGThunder (8. Mai 2009)

Ich komme auf 21449 Punkte.
ORB - Compare

EG


----------



## Ü50 (10. Mai 2009)

Mal was mit meinem Offenen und Q9650er.


----------



## XFX-XXX (11. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (12. Mai 2009)

Habe es gestern ma durch laufen lassen.... 
mit diesem Ergebniss....


----------



## insekt (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal Grad durchlaufen Lassen auf Voreinstellung Performance und ich hab ca. 9800 Punkte erreicht, ist das okay oder eher zu wenig?

Konfiguration: Phenom II 940 BE - ATI Radeon HD4890 - 4GB DDR800
Das Ganze auf einem ASRock AOD790GX/128M

Achja und alles nicht übertaktet.

MfG insekt


----------



## XFX-XXX (13. Mai 2009)

Für Normal Takt sicher ok, aber was kannst mit OC rausschlagen  ?

Gruß


----------



## Tomateeeee (13. Mai 2009)

vantage spricht nicht soviel auf cpu takt an ich hatte ma 2.66 gtx 260 ich glaub 12,1k und mit 4,3 Ghz 12,6 k das ist kaum nen unterschied  

poste mal nen bild


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

Mal ein Topergebniss.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Man beachte den Vram


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch ein Top-Ergebniss...


----------



## True Monkey (15. Mai 2009)

Okay....eigentlich wollte ich es niemanden zeigen....aber egal


Mein absolutes High End Ergebniss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (15. Mai 2009)

Die Graka ist ja der Hammer


----------



## SilverTobias90 (15. Mai 2009)

Servus,
Hallo ehm ich bin neu hier und habe mal nen paar fragen. also wo erwerbt ihr den diesen Benchmark? habe mir das runtergeladen doch am ende kommt kein Ergebniss wie ich es bei euch sehe! muss ich es dafür irgentwo käuflich erwerben oder.........................??

Mfg
Tobias


----------



## widder0815 (16. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Okay....eigentlich wollte ich es niemanden zeigen....aber egal
> 
> 
> Mein absolutes High End Ergebniss
> ...



Da haste aber Geschummelt  oder weil soviel geht doch gar nicht....

ehm... wie lange hat der bench gebraucht, um fertig zu werden?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Mai 2009)

Hihi....meine ersten Ergebnisse mit der Karte waren 10 Punkte unter dem Goldenen ......um die zu bekommen habe ich die ganze Nacht gebraucht.

Ein Run gefühlte 2 Stunden


----------



## widder0815 (16. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi....meine ersten Ergebnisse mit der Karte waren 10 Punkte unter dem Goldenen ......um die zu bekommen habe ich die ganze Nacht gebraucht.
> 
> Ein Run gefühlte 2 Stunden



 , Hammer krasses Durchhaltevermögen True eben


----------



## xTc (16. Mai 2009)

So, ich hab auch mal wieder einen Run gemacht.

Knapp an den 14K vorbei.  PhysX ist aus.


----------



## widder0815 (17. Mai 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> So, ich hab auch mal wieder einen Run gemacht.
> 
> Knapp an den 14K vorbei.  PhysX ist aus.



Da steh ich mit meinen Quad + 2x4850gern ja garnicht mal so schlecht da... gegen i7 +gtx285


----------



## AlexKL77 (17. Mai 2009)




----------



## Chucky1978 (18. Mai 2009)

Update mit de fehlenden Fenstern
P15725

...


----------



## [Jig$aW] (18. Mai 2009)

Sind 5252 Punkte mit folgender Hardware normal?

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
8 GB DDR3-1333 von OCZ
Zotac GeForce GTX 285
Gigabyte GA-MA-790XT-UD4P
(alles *nicht* übertaktet)

jigsaw


----------



## El-Hanfo (18. Mai 2009)

Das sind deutlich zu wenig! Normal wären über 15000 Punkte.
Taktet die Hardware unter Belastung richtig?

MfG


----------



## [Jig$aW] (18. Mai 2009)

Weiß nicht, hab davon null Plan.
Wie findet man das raus?


----------



## xTc (18. Mai 2009)

So, diesmal mit Graka-OC. Und siehe da, es sind mehr als 14K drin.


----------



## XFX-XXX (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn du CPU un Graka OC betreibst wo kommst dann hin XTC ?

Gruß


----------



## xTc (18. Mai 2009)

Die CPU läuft eig. mit 3,8GHz. Allerdings war ich für den Screenshot etwas zu langsam. 


Gruß


----------



## XFX-XXX (18. Mai 2009)

Aso. Frage nur da ich mit den beiden 260GTX und den i7 auf 4,0 GHZ auf 26030 Punkte komme und mit einer auf 14314.

Die 285er is doch um einiges schneller als ne 260er oder ?

Gruß


----------



## steinschock (19. Mai 2009)

@ xTc

mit ner guten CPU kriegst du mich.  

Lass den Ram mal von der leine.


----------



## xTc (19. Mai 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> mit ner guten CPU kriegst du mich.
> 
> Lass den Ram mal von der leine.



Ich hab noch nen D0'er hier liegen. Zum Speicher, das sind nicht die GT's. Sind normale Dominator 1600er CL8.

Die GT's liegen beim EVGA.


----------



## XFX-XXX (19. Mai 2009)

Warum hast das EVGA wieder raus ?

Gruß


----------



## steinschock (19. Mai 2009)

Dienstags trägt xTc nie EVGA eher DFI oder Asus 


So dann hast du da also ein Classified, DOM GTs und ein D0 da rumliegen 

Wie lange muss es den noch ruhen


----------



## XFX-XXX (19. Mai 2009)

Aha, modern modern 

Gruß


----------



## Ü50 (20. Mai 2009)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


>


Mal kein I7bener das sieht ja gut aus


----------



## AlexKL77 (21. Mai 2009)

Einer muß ja immer aus der Reihe tanzen!


----------



## marwo (24. Mai 2009)

Hab letztens meine PC mit 3D Mark Vantage gebencht.Einmal mit Standardt CPU Takt und einmal OC´ed

CPU: E2160 
Grafikkarte: HD3650 256 MB GDDR3 @ Standardttakt 725/800
RAM: 3 GB DDR2-800
Betriebssystem: Windows Seven RC Build7100

mit 1,8 GHz hatte ich  1397 Punkte
mit 3,0 GHz hatte ich  1460 Punkte

ist der geringe unterschied normal?

Limitert etwa die Grafikkarte schon ?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

Im Vantage kommt es nicht so sehr auf die CPU an...daher auch nur die geringe Steigerung.

Mach mal einen 3dm 06.....da wird die CPU höher bewertet so das du einen Unterschied siehst.


----------



## JonnyCCC (25. Mai 2009)

Das ist doch das Programm 3d mark vantage. Macht ihr das eigentlich absichtlich wer die wenigsten punkte hat ? weil ich hab über 21000 und auch nicht grad nen super pc. davon hab ich jetzt keinen hier gesehn.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Mai 2009)

^^Hmm, was für ein System(mehr Details) hast du denn?
Welche Auflösung(Test) benutzt du und ist PhysX im Treiber aktiviert oder deaktiviert?

MfG


----------



## JonnyCCC (25. Mai 2009)

rampage II e.
i7 920
6b corsair 
gtx295

komme ohne übertakten über 21000

auflösung 1920x1200


----------



## dereinzug (25. Mai 2009)

@JonnyCCC
bei der Punktzahl und der Hardware (ohne Übertaktung) tippe ich aufs Performance-Preset (dann sind es aber 1280x1024) und GPU-PhysX
oder hast Du eigenhändig an der Auflösung vom Vantage gedreht?
dann ist die Vergleichbarkeit sowieso dahin
hier mal Performance mit CPU-PhysX von mir (Core I7-920):
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1069527 (23062)


1920x1200 wäre die normale Auflösung für Extreme. Da hast dann aber wahrscheinlich eher knapp über 10.000 Punkte

ciao Tom


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2009)

JonnyCCC schrieb:


> rampage II e.
> i7 920
> 6b corsair
> gtx295
> ...


 
Witzbold ....eine 295er.......Dafür ist dein Ergebniss aber ganz schön niedrig

Schau mal hier....und die haben alle Physik X aus 

Ranking For 3DMark Vantage - Performance - GeForce GTX 295 (limited to top 100)


----------



## JonnyCCC (25. Mai 2009)

dereinzug schrieb:


> @JonnyCCC
> bei der Punktzahl und der Hardware (ohne Übertaktung) tippe ich aufs Performance-Preset (dann sind es aber 1280x1024) und GPU-PhysX
> oder hast Du eigenhändig an der Auflösung vom Vantage gedreht?
> dann ist die Vergleichbarkeit sowieso dahin
> ...


 
ja das kann gut sein. hab nicht nach geguckt ob physx offen ist usw einfach mal durchlaufen lassen.

@ affe

hast du überhaupt ein i7 und eine 295 damit du mitreden kannst. ich hab wie gesagt nicht übertaktet. in deiner liste hat fast jeder die 4 ghz grenze erreicht. grillen will ich meinen nicht.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (26. Mai 2009)

ich habe eben auch gerade mal vantage laufen lassen...

*3DMark Score = 16046 | GPU Score = 12929 | CPU Score = 57936
*
das system steht in der signatur...

die sache mit physix wusste ich zum zeitpunkt des benchens noch nicht. ich dachte das verschlechtert die ergebnisse eher wenn man es laufen hat...

von den systemprozessen her habe ich alles wie immer normal laufen lassen und mich in einer skypekonferenz befunden...

mit den ergebnissen bin ich eigentlich zufrieden...


lg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Mai 2009)

Hier meens...mit PhysX...Sys @ Sig


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2009)

JonnyCCC schrieb:


> @ affe
> 
> hast du überhaupt ein i7 und eine 295 damit du mitreden kannst. ich hab wie gesagt nicht übertaktet. in deiner liste hat fast jeder die 4 ghz grenze erreicht. grillen will ich meinen nicht.


 
Eine 295er habe ich gerade nicht da ....

Hmm aber mal zwei 98er ohne Physik X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Phsyik X screen ich nicht da es bei Hwbot nicht zugelassen ist(dann wäre es ein klein wenig mehr)

und ich grille gerne

Hey aber ich habe noch ein Topergebniss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...............


----------



## dereinzug (27. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmm aber mal zwei 98er ohne Physik X


da war aber SMT aus, oder?
Ansonsten wär es schon komisch, wenn Du mit 4,3 GHz weniger Punkte bei de CPU-Tests erreichst als mein Core I7 mit 3,97 GHz

ciao Tom


----------



## True Monkey (27. Mai 2009)

^^jepp war aus


----------



## XE85 (31. Mai 2009)

So nachdem der Vantage endlich läuft - ein erstes Ergebnis von mir


mfg


----------



## Ü50 (31. Mai 2009)

Meinem Q ist es unter Lüft zu warm. Aber WAKÜ wird kommen


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt habe ich auch die 14k im Vantage geknackt


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Juni 2009)

Ich will auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## t4gm (7. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meins 

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/5961/3dmarkvantage.jpg


----------



## ikarus (8. Juni 2009)

häää??

kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen, warum der blechdesigner mit seienr 275er 14000 punkte und ich mit meiner 285er nur 9000 punkte erreich???

boah man, des ergt mich immer voll auf,
warum is des so scheise mit meienr grafikkarte!


----------



## Jayhawk (8. Juni 2009)

Was hast du denn für eib restsystem?
Treiberleichen?


----------



## ikarus (9. Juni 2009)

also sorry net dass das noch jemand falsch versteht!

was mich aufregt, is dass meine graikkarte mal 12000 mal 9000 punkte bekommt
dabei immer mit dem gleichen treiber 186.08

ich wüsste echt nciht was das beeinflussen köntne
hab im hintergrund keine programme laufen, habs extra mit gamebooster nachgeprüft

könnte sein, dass ich was installier und danach kommt er nicht mehr über 9000

soweit ich weis ist der normale wert für meine GTX 285:  12000 Punkte

was könnte diesen verlust von 3000 Punkten! verursachen???


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juni 2009)

@ ikarus

nimm mal wieder den alten Treiber 185.85,läuft bei mir einwandfrei.

Ansonsten musst du deiner CPU Feuer machen, die 12 k sins da auch zu wenig...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Juni 2009)

hast du vielleicht im Treiber alles auf Qualität? 

Sell mal alles auf Leistung. Und wenn das nicht hilft, besorg die den 182.50 Treiber, der läuft bei mir am besten.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## ikarus (9. Juni 2009)

@ dr. House
ja du bis gut, wenn ich wüsste wie ich dem teil feuer unterm chipsatz machen soll ohne es zu schrotten usw !!! das is ja grad mein problem xD

naja also cih würd sagen ich mach erstmal nen alten trieber drauf,
ob ich den 185.85 nehm ??!?  der wird ja vom riva tuner nicht erkannt
oder doch?????


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt: installiere den 182.50!

Da läuft alles super.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## ikarus (10. Juni 2009)

oke, gibt es da irgendwelche unterschiedlichen,ich frag nur weil ich mehrere 182.50 gesehn habe die utnerschiedlich groß sind, hat jemand vllt ein link mit empfehlung für mich, damit  ich auch ganz sicher den richtigen treiber downloade!
danke im vorraus!


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2009)

^^Für welches Betriebssystem (Vista32 oder 64) ?

für Vista32 -Hier- (111MB)

für Vista64 -Hier- (129,7 MB)


----------



## ikarus (10. Juni 2009)

benötige ich sonst noch irgendwelche software damit mein rivatuner den treiber erkennt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2009)

^^Diverse zusatz Software ist mir nicht bekannt!

Ich benutze unter Vista64 noch den alten RivaTuner 2.20, jener lässt sich bei mir anstandslos installieren!
(ich glaube den Treiber erkennt er auch nicht, aber die Karte lässt sich einwandfrei übertakten)


----------



## Dr.House (10. Juni 2009)

@ ikarus

also RivaTuner unterstützt den 185.85 soweit,dass ich damit OCen kann. Nimm doch  am besten den Evga-Tool ist ganz praktisch und Treiber unabhängig. 

Welche CPU hast du denn überhaupt ?

Kannst mir ruhig deine Karte schicken werd ich schon richtig ausfahren für dich 

Grüße House


----------



## ikarus (10. Juni 2009)

hehe, das glaub cih dir gerne xD
will es doch aebr selbst lernen darum gehts mir doch überhaupt...
was ist den das EVGA tool??

meine CPU ist die Intel C2Q 9650 4x3GHz

aber wofür brauchste den die, also glaub nicht das mein prozessor meine grafikkarte abbremst....


----------



## El-Hanfo (12. Juni 2009)

Anti-OT:
Ich hab hier das krasse 1337-Ergebnis ^^ *P169

*MfG


----------



## ikarus (15. Juni 2009)

hab nochmal ne frage jungs!!

hab grad irgendwo gelesen, dass man da an den einstellungen bei vantage spielen kann,
bin jetz aber verwirrt,
ich mein mit einer höheren auflösung bekommt man doch automatisch weniger punkte nich?
woher weis cih jetz welche  auflösung ich benutzen soll zum vergleich usw,
gibts da einen standardwert womit ich da testen soll

und welchen einfluss hat die nvidia'sche physikbeschleunigung bei dem ganzen,
fahr ich besser mit aktivierter oder mit deaktivierter?


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Juni 2009)

^^^Der Benchmark ist eigtl. schon mehr oder weniger auf die standard Einstellung eingestellt, da braucht man nichts weiter Einstellen.
Falls das bei dir nicht der Fall sein sollte, stelle jenen auf Performance(1280x1024), 
zusätzlich sollte PhysX in der NVIDA Systemsteuerung "Deaktiviert" sein bzw. werden (sofern eine Nvidia Karte genutzt wird)!

Hier einmal zum Vergleich:

ohne PhysX: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit PhysX: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (15. Juni 2009)

hier ist meins!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist mir auf jedenfall zu wenig!

da muss nen neus sys her!


gruss,ben


----------



## byte1981 (15. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Ergebnis in Vantage


----------



## ikarus (15. Juni 2009)

@Blechdesigner 
lmaa was geht - hast deine gtx 275er aba ganz schön overclocked oder?
respekt!
da seh ich mit meiner aba ganz schön alt aus.....

aufjedenfall danke für den tipp

ich muss also die PhysiX Deaktiviern....

nur zur info vorher hatte ich mit meiner grafikkarte bei vantage 9000 punkte
und jetz teste ichs ohne PhysX!!


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Juni 2009)

^^Bekommst du echt nur ca. 9000 Punkte (bei gleicher CPU und sogar ner GTX 285) 

Ich habe mal schnell noch einen Run mit all@default gemacht, aber sogar dort bekomme ich nicht so wenig Punkte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (15. Juni 2009)

@Blechdesigner würde ja gerne mitmachen. Aber Festplatte mit Vista ist im A....(Garantie ist noch nicht zurück) hätte die mal gerne unter Wasser gesehen.


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (15. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meins...

Entstanden mit :
Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz
GTX280 @ 770/1530/1310Mhz

MfG


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Juni 2009)

^^Und aktivierten Physx!


----------



## easyrider (16. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meins:
MfG


----------



## Nerma (16. Juni 2009)

Neuer PC, erster Benchmark mit Windows 7 RC, find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht (da mein System noch nicht final ist, sondern ich alles erst mal zum testen zusammengebaut habe, also ohne Feintuning):


----------



## ikarus (16. Juni 2009)

yeehaa!!
@blechdesigner
hab endlcih mal en erfolg erzielt!!!
hab meine 3000 punkte wiedergewonnen aber wenn ich dir sag wie!!xD
lachst mcih bestimmt aus!! xD
diese sch** nvidia systemsteuerung!! da kann man bei Bildeinstellungen einstellen, dass die Anwendung entscheiden soll....

vorher war bei mir die option unten drunter ausgewählt.....ka warum....
und durch den scheis bin ich wieder um 3000 punkte reicher...übel oder,
also ich muss echt sagen für solche idioten wie mich ist es ziemlich nervenzerreisend das ganze feintuning wie Nerma es schon erwähnt hat....


also bei mir hats wirklich funktioniert,
kann aber ncih sagen ob das alg. gültig ist....


----------



## Ü50 (16. Juni 2009)

Core Speed und Voltage ?


----------



## ikarus (16. Juni 2009)

hö? war das grad an mich?
falls ja sorry ich bin net grad der pro, was is mit den beiden
ist zu wenig volt oder zu viell???


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Juni 2009)

^^Ich schätz das ging an dich! Aber da du alle Stromsparfunktionen aktiv hast ist das auch alles iO 

Mach mal noch einen Run, aber diesmal ohne PhysX (musst in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung[PhysX Konfiguration festlegen] auf Deaktiviert stellen)


----------



## ikarus (16. Juni 2009)

warum nu? war was nich in ordnung? ich mein hab ich jetz zu viel strom verbraucht oder wie xD

oh je, bis ich des mal alles gerafft hab....


----------



## ziggi1 (16. Juni 2009)

Reicht für heuer

20854


----------



## Lord-Perenolde (17. Juni 2009)

hi@all

ich hab gerade mit 3DMark Vantage "free edtion" mein sys getestet und mich doch sehr erschrocken....

mein sys:
Vista Ultimate x64
AMD Phanom 9600 BE
MSI Platinum V2
4 GB Hyper X Ram
ATI Radeon HD4870

und nun die ergebnisse da stimmt doch was nicht,oder?!

3DMark Score : P6325 3DMarks
CPU Score : 5486 
Graphics Score : 6665 
ORB - World of Performance

need help

Lg 
Lord-Perenolde


----------



## ziggi1 (17. Juni 2009)

Lord-Perenolde schrieb:


> hi@all
> 
> ich hab gerade mit 3DMark Vantage "free edtion" mein sys getestet und mich doch sehr erschrocken....
> 
> ...



denkemal deine CPU wird die 4870 ausbremsen.

hatte mal einen ASUS 4870 mit 1Gb Speicher ( deine wahrscheinlich 500mb) zum testen, da kam ich auf 8500 punkte ca.
aber mit einen QX 6800 - die is da an 12 stelle, deine an 30


----------



## KempA (18. Juni 2009)

so, ich habe seit heute erst vista, aber auch nur probleme
wenn ich den ersten test starten will lädt vantage nur ewig, aber wenn der ladebalken hinten ankommt passiert nichts mehr, wenn ich dann minimiere kommt ein felhermelund von 3dmark, dass es ein problem gab.


edit: jetzt geht es, habe aber, da ich den pc heute nochmal formatiert hab usw. bisher nicht viel oced
cpu@2,9ghz                 (intel q8200)
graka auf standart takt  (leadtek gtx260 extreme+)

so erreiche ich 13077 punkte


----------



## ikarus (19. Juni 2009)

wie ist das eigentlih bei vantage?
wenn mein prozessor wie ihr ja gesehn habt auf 40 000 punkte kommt
aber meine graka nur auf 12 000, bedeutet das dann, dass mein prozessor von meiner grafikkarte ausgebremst wird? zB wenn meine graka auf 20 000 kommen würde, springt doch die gesammt punktzahl doch auch auf 22 000 oder sowas kann das sein?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2009)

^^Da dein Prozi auf 40000 Punkte kommt, deutet alles darauf hin das PhysX aktiviert ist!
Ein User mit einer ATI(AMD) Grafikkarte würde bei gleichem Prozessor nie diese CPU-Score erreichen!

Deswegen ist es generell auch besser jenes im Grafiktreiber(bei Nvidia) zu deaktivieren, 
um die unterschiedlichen Systeme besser miteinander vergleichen zu können!


----------



## ikarus (19. Juni 2009)

achsooo....
ja aer Physix beschleunigt das ganzem, daran kann man nichts drehen, 
also ich emin physix sollte man beim zocken zB aktiviert lassen, weil es ja was bringt nich?
oder ....?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2009)

Ja es bringt was, aber auch nur in Spielen die es unterstützen! - Hier - ist eine Liste der Spiele


----------



## ikarus (19. Juni 2009)

uau geil MASS EFFECT, glaub des ohl ich mir  

is bestimmt so änlich wie deus ex!!!*g*
wird zwar nie wieder so ein spiel geben wie deus ex, aber mass effect is wenigstens so änlich...

nun aber zurück zum thema,
habs nochmal ohne physics gemacht...
da kommt mein prozessor, gerade mal auf 13 000
....boaah....
aber ich glaube ich kann das noch bischen toppen!!


----------



## KempA (19. Juni 2009)

mit übertakter graka bekomm ich nur 100 punkte mehr, da wünsch ich mir dich 3dmark 06 zurück, da hat das wenigstens noch was gebracht


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm, eigentlich sollte da schon ein bisschen mehr bei rauskommen!

Bei mir waren es glatte 1000 Punkte 

Q9650@4GHz +GTX 275@default: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q9650@4GHz +GTX 275@OC: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ziggi1 (19. Juni 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Q9650@4GHz +GTX 275@default:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nach mMn is die konstellation Q9650 mit Gtx 275 nicht grad berauschend.

naja, wnnigsten´s hast alles Wege offen zu Aufrüstung


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2009)

^^Hää, was soll mir deine Aussage nun sagen


----------



## KempA (20. Juni 2009)

@ blechdesigner

jetzt hat es bei mir auch was gebracht, ich denke mal das lag am vista (ich hab es erst seit 2 tagen drauf und hatte anfangs große oc-probleme)

schau mal einer an, wir haben sogar gleich viele punkte  (aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass du nicht auf performance eingestellt hattest oder physix bei deiner graka aus hattest)


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

Die 250er.....der Vantage deckt es auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juni 2009)

Der Vorsprung schmilzt... meine 8800GTS!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (20. Juni 2009)

@ blechdesigner

hast du meinen letzten beitrag gesehen?

hasttest physix aus oder 3mark nicht auf performance stehen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juni 2009)

^^Ja, habe ich gesehen! Ich hatte natürlich PhysX aus!

Dann schau mal hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q9650@3,4GHz +GTX 275@default  (PhysX an)


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2009)

^^Ich auch ....Physik X aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (20. Juni 2009)

wenn ich eure ergebnisse sehe, da häng ich zwar hinterher, aber für meine hardware bin ich zufrieden


----------



## KempA (21. Juni 2009)

Hier mal der Vergleich mit Physix und ohne


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

Mal was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (27. Juni 2009)

Grafikkarten Lüfter war auf 100% 



Mein System 
  Q6600 @ 3.6 ghz
  Asus 5PQ Deluxe               
   8GB Corsair Dominator
  Zotac GTX 260 AMP
*
*


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. Juni 2009)

Habe derzeit kein Vantage drauf. Bald bekomme ich neue Hardware da werde ich mal wider das durballern. Mal sehen was ich so raus bekomme. Graka bleibt jedoch beim alten.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (29. Juni 2009)

noch nich optimal, aber immerhin...


----------



## PS_Kranker (29. Juni 2009)

Grüsse! Hab bis jetzt 22.920 geschafft. Wird aber noch a bissl mehr.

http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/b6G54959.jpg

mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (6. Juli 2009)

so, hab meine graka mal noch en bisschen hochgetaktet.

ist doch dafür, dass es ne 55nm karte ist nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## 3dmaster90 (7. Juli 2009)

habe damit:
Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3.6Ghz CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS 9500 LED MBO: ABIT IN9 32X MAX GPU: EVGA Geforce 8800GTX @ Ultra RAM :6GB Apogee GT @ DDR2 1090

9228pkt geschafft.

aber denke da is nochmehr drin mit ner besserenb kühlung :

gruß


----------



## genpro (7. Juli 2009)

Hab grad auch mal vorhin gebencht mit meinem System (Q9550 @ 3,6 Ghz, 4GB G.Skill @ 1018, GTX 260@702/1458/1161) und war doch sehr erschrocken, dass ich nur irgendwas mit 13000 hatte. Der CPU Score war meiner Erinnerung nach auch nur bei 42000 und n bissl was. Is das normal? Kann es sein, dass Vista 64 bit Probleme macht oder dass irgendwie die Grafikkarte beim Hochskalieren (hab nämlich ne native Auflösung von 1680x1050 und gebencht hab ich ja mit der Trail Version auf Standardsettings also 1280x1024) Probleme macht? Hatte sogar Physix an. Ist sehr komisch das Ganze.  Aber in Spielen läuft es echt net schlecht mein System.


----------



## Boti261980 (7. Juli 2009)

@ genpro

Wieso "nur" 13.000pkt ? ist doch völlig im Rahmen dein Score!
Die native Auflösung macht da weniger was aus, eher Bus und Speicher Geschwindigkeit.

http://www.abload.de/img/3dmv-940be36ghzgtx2857rowv.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=3dmv-940be36ghzgtx2857rowv.jpg 
Gruß


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Juli 2009)

@ genpro 

Dann mach mal PhysX aus und erschreck dich mal 

*Edit:* Ach jetzt weiß ich wie eine GTX 285 geschlagen wird : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boti261980 (7. Juli 2009)

@ Blechi

Bei deinem CPU Takt kein Wunder...

Glückwunsch!


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juli 2009)

Naja ....immerhin habe ich Physik X aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Naja ....immerhin habe ich Physik X aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aero Design abgeschaltet... 
Da wird um jeden Punkt gerungen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Juli 2009)

@ Boti261980

Danke 

Hast du vieleicht einen Run ohne PhysX (sonst alles gleich) parat? Dann könnte man so grob vergleichen!

@ True

Ich sehe die 250'er schon vor meinem geisigen Auge zusammen mit einem i7 und dann steht da als CPU Score min. 25k!


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aero Design abgeschaltet...
> Da wird um jeden Punkt gerungen.


 
HIHI...sonst würde ich ja nicht solche Topergebnisse hinkriegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Blechdesigner
Ich habe drei davon (Von den 250er)


----------



## Boti261980 (8. Juli 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> @ Boti261980
> 
> Danke
> 
> Hast du vieleicht einen Run ohne PhysX (sonst alles gleich) parat? Dann könnte man so grob vergleichen!


 
Aber mal ehrlich, 3,6 GHz vs. 4,5GHz + mehr Takt bei deiner GraKa um ne GTX285 zu schlagen...
Must ganz schön ran klotzen...

Hier 3,6GHz ohne PhysX:

http://www.abload.de/img/3dmv-940be36ghzgtx2857w65x.jpg

@ True

...Hammer Score!

Gruß


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Juli 2009)

^^Na dann zeig ich dir mal was: (aber leider habe ich keinen Run @3,6GHz -> den werde ich noch nachholen)

Q9650@4GHz, GTX 275@default: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Q9650@4GHz, GTX 275@OC: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Q9650@4,5GHz, GTX 275@OC: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Q9650@3,4GHz, 2x HD4830: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boti261980 (8. Juli 2009)

@ Blechdesigner

OK, da hast wirklich meine GTX285 überholt!
Mit 800MHz mehr CPU Takt pro Core, 60MHz mehr Speicher Takt, fast doppelt soviel FSB und mehr GPU Takt als ich!
Für 24pkt mehr GPU Score...

Das steht für mich, in keinem Verhältnis, aber nun ja jeder wie er mag:

http://www.abload.de/img/3dmv-940be378ghzgtx2854l6s.jpg


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2009)

so nochmal ein neues ergebniss

höher komm ich aber nicht mehr, weil ich meine cpu nicht höher als 2,9ghz bekomme (dank fsb-wall meines mainboards bei 416) und ich meiner graka keinen software-voltmod geben kann (55nm)


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juli 2009)

Da ich jetzt einen i7 920 habe, habe ich auch mal neue wieder Vantage durchlaufen lassen. Alles ist läuft auf dem Standard Takt.


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Juli 2009)

hi leute 

welche patch müßte ich laden jetzt also bei steht noch Build 1.0.1


----------



## KempA (14. Juli 2009)

hier mal ne 8800gts 320mb


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Juli 2009)

hier meine ergebniss


----------



## KempA (15. Juli 2009)

so, hier mal die gts noch ein bisschen übertaktet


----------



## Ü50 (15. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meine 4850er X2.


----------



## UnnerveD (15. Juli 2009)

Oha - ist ja gerade mal GTX260 Niveau... dachte da springt mehr bei raus.

mfG


----------



## Ü50 (15. Juli 2009)

Niveau GTX 260 ?


----------



## UnnerveD (15. Juli 2009)

Hab 400P weniger mit ner GTX260 - also in etwa auf gleichem niveau...

mfg


----------



## Ü50 (15. Juli 2009)

Wo finde ich deinen Screen, wenn das so ist , verkaufe ich meine ATIS alle.


----------



## UnnerveD (15. Juli 2009)

Siehe mein Sysprofile -> ganz unten:
Erster Wert ohne PhysX
2ter Wert mit PhysX (was ja net relevant ist)

mfG


----------



## easyrider (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, sind knapp 700 Punkte. Und die ATI läuft @stock.
@UnnerveD
Du hast zwischen non OCed und overclocked gerade einmal 31 Punkte Unterschied in der Grafikscore.
Ist das nicht nen bissel wenig?

MfG


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Juli 2009)

Das weiß ich 
Der Unterschied zwischen non-OC und OC liegt im PhysX und nicht im Takt - Einstellungen sind jeweils die Gleichen.

(Vom reinen GPU Score ist die 4850X2 natürlich auch schneller - aber mir ging's ja um's Gesamtergebnis)
mfG


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juli 2009)

2x 9600 GT ....ohne Physik X 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easyrider (16. Juli 2009)

Achso. Beim Gesamtergebnis sollte Ü50 viell mal nen Run mit 4 Ghz machen. Dann könnte man die Ergebnisse besser vergleichen. Der von oben war nämlich nur mit 3.6 Ghz.

MfG


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Juli 2009)

Jop, wobei der Vantage nicht sonderlich mit CPU-Takterhöhung skaliert (ich könnte ja auch mit 3,6 GHz benchen  - werde ich bei Gelegenheit nachholen)

hmefgee 

*EDIT: *gesagt getan - im Anhang der neue Screen
Der Score ist in der Tat geringer, was wohl auch auf das stark fragmentierte Dateisystem zurückzuführen ist -


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juli 2009)

Denke mir, da geht noch was.


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2009)

Für einen Moment hab ich mich gefragt, wie du mit 86MHz mehr CPU Takt 4k Punkte mehr haben konntest, zumal deine Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet war... dann fiel mir auf, dass du mit 2 4850X2 gebencht hast 

gj
mfG


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juli 2009)

Die zweite X2 kam vor einer Std. mit der Post, wollte die natürlich sofort ausprobieren. Zusammen hatten die noch etwas Treiberprobleme, scheint ich habe jetzt den Richtigen gefunden. Jedoch läuft der imMo nur unter Vista.
XP erkennt noch nicht beide Karten.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2009)

Eine läuft....leider noch nicht die zweite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2009)

Jetzt mal der erste Versuch mit zwei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jetzt mal der erste Versuch mit zwei
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eh du schummler du hast schon 1k pkt mehr ^^ willst noch vorbeikommen ^^ 
schön kalt  4,3 Ghz warten auf dich ^^ muhahahaha ^^

Danke nochmals fürs Bierchen ^^


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juli 2009)

OK.....habe mal eine Schippe draufgelegt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




will aber die 18


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> OK.....habe mal eine Schippe draufgelegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bist ja schon fast 700 pkt über mein erwartungen ^^


----------



## frankydee (20. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Ergebniss von mir:

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/m1eh7eqy/scores.jpg


----------



## KempA (20. Juli 2009)

43000p gpu score   

wie ist das möglich?

edit: oder das was mit dem e vor dem ergebniss zu tun?


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2009)

Ähm, Entry!  (1024x768)



> Die erste Standard-Einstellung läuft unter der Bezeichnung                      Entry. Getestet wird mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768, ohne                      AA und einem MaxAF von 1x. Das alles ohne GPU-simulierten                      Inhalten. Zudem Motion Blur und DOF (depth of field)                      abgeschaltet. Gekennzeichnet wird der Leistungswert durch                      ein vorangehendes „E“ (z.B. der Wert E8765 ist ein                      Entry-Wert von 8765). Die Anforderungen der Entry                      Einstellungen liegen deutlich unter denen der weiteren                      Settings, dementsprechend hoch sind hier die Scores.                      Allerdings sollte man den Entry Level eher als Option für                      die kleineren DX10 Karten ansehen.


Quelle: www.tweakpc.de


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2009)

^^Ich teste das gerade mal ....moment 

hihi....so habe ich auch ein klein wenig mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frankydee (20. Juli 2009)

Stimmt auffallend, aber warum steht kein E davor??

Mach das heute abend nochmal mit höheren Einstellungen...  


aber die 4850X2 ist ja sonst net schlecht.....


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ja bei Entry sehen die Punke ganz gut aus, selbst mit non OC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frankydee (20. Juli 2009)

so, jetzt nochmal die richtigen Ergebnisse:

einmal High und einmal Performance


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte etwas mehr von den X2er erwartet.


----------



## KempA (25. Juli 2009)

hier mal en run mit 2 gtx260 @ standart (sli)
und meinem q8200 @ standart (auch bei kleinen übertaktungen bekomm ich bei dem board en bluescreen)


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2009)

Meine 4890er.


----------



## KempA (28. Juli 2009)

ein e4700 und 2x gtx260 (physx an)

schade hätte gern mit nem core2duo die 20k geknackt


----------



## Ü50 (29. Juli 2009)

19K knapp verpasst. Habe ja auch kein (physx)


----------



## KempA (30. Juli 2009)

mal was mit nem q9550 (ohne physx)


----------



## HowDee (31. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt auch mal den Vantage durchlaufen lassen...
Bisserl mager, das Ergenbis :-/
C2D e6300 (der alte) @ ~3150MHz
Asus P5K-E Deluxe Wifi / AP
2GB DDR2 @900
XFX GTX260 (65nm /192)


----------



## Ü50 (1. August 2009)

Endlich die 19 K geknackt


----------



## b00naqua (5. August 2009)

Könnt ihr mir mal veraten auf was ihr für Einstellungen ihr hier testet ?
Kann ja nicht sein das hier welche mit ner GTX260 ne GPU-Score von ca. 13000 Punkte haben und ich mit meiner GTX275 nur 11593 Punkte.

1280x1024 Performance... halt die Standart Einstellungen nach der Installation

unübertaktetes System... mit OC könnt ich natürlich auch noch ein wenig rausholen.


@Ü50 ...

Wieso hastn beim CPU Test 1 so viel mehr und bei CPU Test 2 so viel weniger Punkte als ich?
Genauso die Feature Test 1 / 2 und 6 mehr ... 3 / 4 und 5 weniger


----------



## Ü50 (5. August 2009)

@b00naqua,

das Enderbniss zählt
Der hier ist mit einen E8400. Sieht direkt anders aus.
Du hast (physx) nicht ausgeschaltet.


----------



## b00naqua (5. August 2009)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @b00naqua,
> 
> das Enderbniss zählt
> Der hier ist mit einen E8400. Sieht direkt anders aus.
> Du hast (physx) nicht ausgeschaltet.



Wieso... bekomme ich ohne physx mehr punkte?

Was muss ich denn da ausstellen? ppu und gpu simulations???
Bei den post processing Einstellungen ist bei meir alles auf an.


----------



## Neion (9. August 2009)

jetzt ma ich...


----------



## labernet (9. August 2009)

ohne physx wird normalerweise gebencht, damit man es zu ati grakas vergleichen kann, die bekanntlich kein physx haben. physx verfälscht somit das ergebnis


----------



## Neion (9. August 2009)

und hier noch mal ohne physx


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. August 2009)

Habe mal wieder 3D Mark durchlaufen lassen. OC immer noch nicht vielleicht in denn nächsten Tagen mal.


----------



## Yngve (11. August 2009)

25386 - endlich die 25K geknackt .

ORB - World of Performance

Grüße,

Yngve


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2009)

^^dann mach mal Physik X aus und wir schauen mal was davon übrig bleibt


----------



## Yngve (11. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^dann mach mal Physik X aus und wir schauen mal was davon übrig bleibt



^^ Das ist doch langweilig .


----------



## .::ASDF::. (11. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis:


----------



## Micha-Stylez (11. August 2009)

Yngve schrieb:


> ^^ Das ist doch langweilig .




 PhysX aktiviert ist besser für´s Ego  


Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2009)

Hmm....mir reichts ohne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (11. August 2009)

sind das 4890er?


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2009)

^^Jepp


----------



## Dr.House (11. August 2009)

26397 Punkte unter meinem 24/7 Vista

dank 3 x GTX 260 und nur 4 GHz i7. 

Bald mach ich die CPU kalt und will die 30 k sehen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2009)

^^

Ist ja nur geringfügig mehr wie mein High End Cf Gespann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (11. August 2009)

Ja aber noch ohne OC.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (14. August 2009)

Dr. Hause wenn du den FSB bei dem I7 mehr anhebst und den nicht ganz so hoch taktes,
erreichst du mehr punkte.
 ICh habe auch ein I7 920 und habe im standert 40000 punkte mit dem cpu.


----------



## True Monkey (14. August 2009)

^^und Physik X an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (16. August 2009)

ich hab mich jetzt mal hir  ein wänich umgekukt und verstehe aber nicht warum ihr nur sowänich punkte mit einen intel core i7 macht? die meisten erreichen nur knapp über 20000 punkte.

woran liegt dass?

den ich habe ihn auf standert lauffen und erreche schon 42000 punkte.


----------



## Dr.House (16. August 2009)

@StrikerofDeath


Du hast Physix im NVidia Treiber an !   Mach mal aus !


----------



## StrikerofDeath (18. August 2009)

@Dr. HAUSE
LOL, Was soll den dann Passieren, dann bekommt man doch nur noch wäniger Punkte! oder Nicht?


HIR  MEINE Erreichten Punktzahlen bei Brenchmak Vantage!


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2009)

^^Wir haben nur 20000 P beim i7 weil wir alle Physik X ausmachen.

Da es uns ja um Grafikleistung geht und die möglichkeit verschiedene Grakas zu vergleichen machen wir das alle aus um auch mit ATIs vergleichen zu können die kein Physik X haben.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (19. August 2009)

LOL, ok sorry hatte ich foher nicht so verstanden, dann macht mal fleissich weiter.

Ohne Physik x Bekomme ich aber mit meiner GTX260 weniger punkte herraus 
wie mit Physik x an, mit gleichen Takt.


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2009)

^^das ist normal ...dadurch das die CPU durch die GPu entlastet wird sind es mehr Cpu Points was sich dann im Gesamtergebniss auswirkt.

Mit Physik X sind es immer mehr. (im Vantage)


----------



## MetallSimon (19. August 2009)

ist das ergebnis gut oder schlecht?


----------



## StrikerofDeath (19. August 2009)

geht doch eig. fürn E4500
und eine 9600GS

Hattes du eig. Übertaktet oder ist das die standertmässige
Punktzahl?


----------



## MetallSimon (19. August 2009)

StrikerofDeath schrieb:


> geht doch eig. fürn E4500
> und eine 9600GS
> 
> Hattes du eig. Übertaktet oder ist das die standertmässige
> Punktzahl?


also der e4500 läuft auf 2,7 ghz momentan und die graka ist nochnicht übertaktet.aber ich hab noch ne frage:wie ist das mit dem physx?also ich hab bei 3dmark nichts umgestellt oder so,das ist alles auf den standard einstellungen.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (20. August 2009)

i7 @ 3500 Mhz [1,20v]
GTX 280 @ 660/1375/1200 [1,06v]
6GB DDR3-1400 7-7-7-16 [1,60v]
SMT/PhysX Disabled

Futuremark ORB-Link
3DMark Score: *P12.464*
CPU-Score: *15.898*
GPU-Score: *11.627
*_
Das der CPU einen solch vergleichsweise niedrigen Score hat liegt am deaktivierten SMT. Zwar würde ich da im Benchen mehr Punkte bekommen, aber bei allen Games außer Anno1404 (Was ich nicht besitze) einen Performanceverlust erhalten. Außerdem kann so wieder mit AMDs und Yorkfiels fair verglichen werden. Außerdem ist das ein Zock- und kein Benchmark-PC, daher SMT Off_


----------



## SCUX (20. August 2009)

AMD x4 955
EVGA GTX 275

Vantage im Trial-Modus läuf gerade...
vorab ne Frage, 
was müsste er ungefähr erreichen

(ich editiere dann das Ergebniss)
EDIT: ok, das war das^^ abgebrochen wegen irgendeinen Script_Fehler oder sowas...*rofl*


----------



## eXEC-XTX (20. August 2009)

Etwa 12000 Punkte müsstest du bekommen. Mach aber PhysX aus, das ist sonst wie Cheaten, da die CPU-Leistung angeblich verdreifacht wird. Das ist weder in der Realität, noch sonstwo so. Mit PhysX dürftest du dann etwa 14,5k haben


----------



## SCUX (20. August 2009)

eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Etwa 12000 Punkte müsstest du bekommen. Mach aber PhysX aus, das ist sonst wie Cheaten, da die CPU-Leistung angeblich verdreifacht wird. Das ist weder in der Realität, noch sonstwo so. Mit PhysX dürftest du dann etwa 14,5k haben


 wie war das mit den Keys?? mein Trial ist ja nun auf und davon^^
schwirrt irgendwo eine offene Version herum? wäre dankbar für einen schnellen Link


----------



## eXEC-XTX (20. August 2009)

Es gibt keine offene Version. Du musst dir für ein mehrmaliges Starten 3DMark Vantage zumindest in der Grundversion kaufen. Aber selbst die Advanced ist für nen 10er bei Ebay zu haben. Ich hab mir da jedenfalls nix geschissen und das Ding einfach bei Ebay gekauft, hat mich 9,20€ gekostet. Ich hab Vantage gerade als ich die Grafikkarte bekommen habe oft genutzt um die Performancevorteile beim OC zu messen.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (20. August 2009)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> also der e4500 läuft auf 2,7 ghz momentan und die graka ist nochnicht übertaktet.aber ich hab noch ne frage:wie ist das mit dem physx?also ich hab bei 3dmark nichts umgestellt oder so,das ist alles auf den standard einstellungen.




Das mit Physik x steht bei Nvidea Systemsteuerung!

Wenn du das aus macht macht deine grak. mehr punkte aber dafür macht dein cpu nur halb soviele.

Also wenn du möglichst viele punkte wie möglich bekommen wielst würde ich Physik x an Lassen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. August 2009)

StrikerofDeath schrieb:


> Das mit Physik x steht bei Nvidea Systemsteuerung!
> Wenn du das aus macht macht deine grak. mehr punkte aber dafür macht dein cpu nur halb soviele.



Ja ne, so nun auch wieder nicht, es wird halt nur die reale CPU Score angezeigt und mit eingerechnet. 
Der GPU Score bleibt hingegen fast gleich! (+/-  ca. 10Punkte) 
(bei aktiven PhysX unterstützt die Graka die CPU im CPU-Test, deswegen auch der höhere CPU Score + höheres Ergebnis)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ohne PhysX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mit PhysX


----------



## StrikerofDeath (20. August 2009)

na toll, hab die brenchmark bilder gesehen von Blechdesigner, das bringt ja eig. 0 Physik x aus zu machen also für die grak. hatte eig. gedacht ohne macht mann mehr anscheined ja nicht.
naja da lasse ich meins lieber an wie ichs sonst auch hatte


----------



## KempA (20. August 2009)

physx auszuschalten machen wir nvidia-user ja nur um eine chancegleichheit herzustellen.
weiß ja nich wie du auf die idee gekommen bist dass du dadurch mehr punkte bekommst, aber naja^^

musst aber bedenken, dass wen du z.b. bei hwbot ein offizielles ergebniss abliefern willst du physx ausmachen MUSST.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (20. August 2009)

LOL, why dass den is doch voll dumm eig.

Nur weil das Ati nicht hat oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## KempA (20. August 2009)

genau deshalb


----------



## SCUX (23. August 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> mit PhysX


 
ich komme mit einer AMD/275 Kombi nur auf 14.089 Punkte ... 
wieso hast du so viel  

EDIT: ah ok, GraKA ist ja auch hochgeschraubt....


----------



## master030 (23. August 2009)

6.835 Punkte Performance


----------



## Boti261980 (23. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> ich komme mit einer AMD/275 Kombi nur auf 14.089 Punkte ...
> wieso hast du so viel
> 
> EDIT: ah ok, GraKA ist ja auch hochgeschraubt....


 
Dreh mal deine CPU ein wenig auf...

http://www.abload.de/img/3dmv-955be375ghzgtx285gcwf.jpg


----------



## labernet (23. August 2009)

und machts mal physx aus wenn ihr hier postet, die ergebnisse kann man absolut nicht vergleichen zu ati grakas, da physx die cpu score derart verfälscht.


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2009)

^^Gute Idee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boti261980 (23. August 2009)

labernet schrieb:


> und machts mal physx aus wenn ihr hier postet, die ergebnisse kann man absolut nicht vergleichen zu ati grakas, da physx die cpu score derart verfälscht.


 
Wieso den PhysX aus machen?
Gibts hier in diesem Thread Regeln?

Mein Zitat bezog sich auf einen run mit PhysX, wenn ich das ausschalte ist mein Vergleich fürn A...

Gruß


----------



## labernet (23. August 2009)

hier in dem thread gibts die nicht, aber dennoch würden einige ihre score mit den von nvidia karten benutzern vergleichen, was aber wiederum nicht geht, wenn ihr physx an habt.


----------



## Boti261980 (23. August 2009)

@ Labernet

Für derartige Vergleiche eignet sich dieser Thread besser dafür:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/50476-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html

Gruß


----------



## labernet (23. August 2009)

jo schon, dennoch posten die meisten hier ihre benchmark ergebnisse...


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2009)

^^Klar...denn in der internen Rangliste gibt man ja auch nur sein bestes Ergebniss ab.

Wo sollte ich sonst zeigen was andere Karten leisten die ich habe 

sowas 9500 GT SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (23. August 2009)

hast dein i7 ganz schön getrieben


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2009)

^^Hihi

mal was anderes ....GTS 250 SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Klar...denn in der internen Rangliste gibt man ja auch nur sein bestes Ergebniss ab.
> 
> Wo sollte ich sonst zeigen was andere Karten leisten die ich habe
> 
> ...


lol diese hammer leistung.zwei 9500gt sind ja fast besser als eine 9600gso(aber nur fast)


----------



## Neion (26. August 2009)

hier mal mit meinem neuen xeon.

mit physx


----------



## Ü50 (26. August 2009)

@ Neion
mach mal Phys X aus , dann kann man besser vergleichen.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (27. August 2009)

Hir mein Brenchmarktest Ohne Physik x

Ist das ein guter wert mit einer GTX260 und einen I7?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. August 2009)

^^Wo ist es denn, das Ergebnis?

Edit: ach da ist es ja jetzt. Ja schaut ganz ordentlich aus


----------



## eXEC-XTX (29. August 2009)

Der Score ist gut, aber das wars dann schon. 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und so hartes OC, das nie in Spielen standhalten wird. 

Zum Vergleich, mein System erreicht ohne PhysX 12,5k - Mit einer GTX-280 (660/1375/1200) @ 1,06v und leisem Lüfter und einen i7 @ 3,5 Ghz OHNE SMT
Der GPU-Score ist bei uns fast exakt identisch, dein SMT macht den Unterschied. Wobei das auch nur in Benchmarks und Anno1404 was bringt, bei fast allen Games hast du damit nur Nachteile


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. August 2009)

Hab die Feature Tests weggelassen und erreiche ohne Physix einen Score von 11276, der Q9450 ist auf 3,2Ghz übertaktet und die GTX280 gar nicht. 

BS ist W7 64Bit. 

Muss mich mal an die neuen Tests gewöhnen, nach 4 Jahren 3DM06. 

Mfg


----------



## badtaste (4. September 2009)

hi,

habe eben meinen e8400@3.6ghz gegen einen q9550@3.2ghz eingetauscht. 

der 3dmark score ist gerade mal 100 punkte über dem dualcore, heisst P15234. der wert erscheint mir doch etwas gering, vor allen dingen im vergleich mit anderen systemen.

mein system:
gigabyte GA-X48-DS5
4x patriot ddr2-800 ram
intel q9550@3.2ghz
pov geforce gtx-285 EXO
soundblaster xfi gamer
thermaltake toughpower 550W 
windows vista x64 sp2

hat jemand eine spontane erklärung für den niedrigen score? sollte ich evtl. windows neu installieren?


----------



## -NTB- (4. September 2009)

badtaste schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habe eben meinen e8400@3.6ghz gegen einen q9550@3.2ghz eingetauscht.
> 
> ...




werden denn im task-manager alle 4 kerne angezeigt?


----------



## Tripple xXx (4. September 2009)

ORB - Compare

Hier mal meins^^

Gibts hier nirgendwo eine Liste wo man sich eintragen kann??


----------



## Ü50 (4. September 2009)

Tripple xXx schrieb:


> ORB - Compare
> 
> Hier mal meins^^
> 
> Gibts hier nirgendwo eine Liste wo man sich eintragen kann??


Ja Interne Rangliste, S.O


----------



## PitBull (4. September 2009)

Süße 13k Punkte mit einem untervolteten E8400


----------



## Tripple xXx (4. September 2009)

*Ü50*

Ich find die nich hilspemir Spacken mal auf die Sprünge??


----------



## Ü50 (4. September 2009)

@Tripple xXx
 Klick Benchmarks, dann Oben  auf "Interne Rangliste" mit Bestimmungen.


----------



## oglogo (5. September 2009)

zweit pc


----------



## oglogo (5. September 2009)

so noch ma .mit alter cpu


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. September 2009)

Hier mal ein Vantage run ohne OC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Micha


----------



## Ü50 (16. September 2009)

Einer mit 2 4850X2.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

aktuell 24/7


----------



## Ü50 (22. September 2009)

@Sesfontain
hast aber PhysX an.


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

joa .sthet ja nicht ,das es verboten ist


----------



## Ü50 (22. September 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> joa .sthet ja nicht ,das es verboten ist


Habe nicht gesagt das es verboten, hatte mich nur über CPU Score gewundert.
Kenne ich ja bei mir nicht


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

PhysX geht aber ab :O
Ich habs mir gerade eben erst angeschaut 50K CPU Micha hat ohne PhysX mit deutlich mehr OC gerade mal 17K


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. September 2009)

Hi hi, hier jetzt auch mal mit dem 860'er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q9650 @ 4GHz + GTX275 @ default



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i7-860 @ 3GHz + GTX275 @ default


----------



## Ü50 (28. September 2009)

@Blechdesigner
gegen den I7 860 kannst du deinen @9650 ja fast in die Tonne kloppen.

Nee ist zu schade


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. September 2009)

Schau dir das mal an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q9650 @ 4,5GHz + GTX275 @ 765|1630|1300



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i7-860 @ 3,5GHz + GTX275 @ 760|1600|1300


----------



## Ü50 (28. September 2009)

@Blechdesigner
ich denke mal, wenn du deinen 86er nur bis 4,0 GHz. hoch bekommst erblasst dein Q9650.

Hier mal einer von mir, ich beschäftige mich gerade mit meinen Rams.


----------



## Sesfontain (28. September 2009)

@Blechdesingner Dein i7 geht aber echt ab


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. September 2009)

@Ü50

Naja, mehr spielt sich dann auch bei höheren CPU-Takt nicht mehr ab, die Grafikkarte hat da noch ein kleines Wörtchen mitzureden. 
Aber leider lässt sie sich auf dem neuen Unterbau schlechter übertakten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sesfontain

Danke, aber ich finde im Gegensatz zu den So775 Geschichten brauchen die neuen Sachen ganz schön Saft.


----------



## Batas (28. September 2009)

Da bin ich ja mit meinen 6830, richtig mies dagegen


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

@Blechdesigner: hast du der GTX275 einen VMod verpasst oder geht die von alleine so gut?
Meine macht schon bei 715|1450|1250 dicht...


----------



## Ü50 (28. September 2009)

So langsam taste ich mich heran
Ich glaube jedoch, das CPU Z spinnt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. September 2009)

@Batas

Man man und das sogar noch mit aktivierten PhysX 

Hier mal eine 8600GTS-256MB nur mal so zum Vergleich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Autokiller677

Ne, ist kein Voltmod drauf oder der Gleichen 

Aber warte ich habe nen Lüfter-Mod auf der Karte, statt der 2*80mm Lüfter die drauf waren sind jetzt(naja schon länger) 2*92mm Lüfter drauf


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. September 2009)

Naja, Temperaturmäßig hab ich keine Probleme, mit Lüfter auf 100% bleibt die Karte auch mit max OC unter 85°, ich denke die verträgt einfach die Taktraten nicht.


----------



## Ü50 (28. September 2009)

@Batas 
hast du nicht etwas viel V Core für deine 3,75GHz.
Oder  braucht deine CPU das um auf die 3,75 GHz. zu kommen ?


----------



## nr-Thunder (30. September 2009)

Hi, ich hab ein Problem mit dem 3Dmark Vantage.
Hab ihn in der Advanced Version und kann die Auflösung auf meine 1280x768 einstellen. Nach dem Benchen komm ich in den Desktop und der Lädt die Scores, dann hab ich aber einen Blackscreen und es kommt der Ton den mein Bildschirm macht wenn er die Auflösung ändert.
BTW: Wie kann ich mein Custom Einstellungen speichern und als Standard verwenden?


----------



## compgrotte (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi, wollte mal wissen in welcher Auflösung ihr bencht, oder Standard von Vantage vorgegeben ? Oder anders gefragt welche Regeln gibt es in diesem segment ? Frage deshalb, weil ich so gut wie nie meinen Rechner benche, bis auf Prime95.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

Meist wird der Preset Performance benutzt, für hwbot und co. musst du mit diesem Profil benchen.


----------



## Ü50 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich konnte mich leicht verbessern


----------



## atze (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein bestes Ergebnis vom OC´n...


----------



## Ü50 (6. Oktober 2009)

@atze
mach mal Ph. X aus dann kann man besser vergleichen


----------



## atze (6. Oktober 2009)

ok...hier ohne PhysiX


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Oktober 2009)

So, hier mal der Vergleich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (8. Oktober 2009)

@Blechdesigner,
da kannst du ja nicht meckern

Welches MOBO hast du dir geholt, ich muss mir ein Neues holen.
Mein ASUS P5 Q Pro Turbo ist wegen Hochwasser abgesoffen. 
Ich möchte mir als Ersatz jetzt eins mit Sockel 1156.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Oktober 2009)

@ Ü50

Das ist das Gigabyte P55-UD5, es bietet aber nur CF 8/8 und SLI 8/8!

Wenn es SLI mit 16/16 werden soll/sein darf gibt's ja bis jetzt nur eins das ASUS P7P55 WS SuperComputer 
(CF ist aber auch auf diesem nur mit 8/8 angebunden)


----------



## Ü50 (8. Oktober 2009)

@ Blechdesigner
danke für die Info. Dann muss ich ja doch auf NV umsteigen


----------



## maxpower1984 (8. Oktober 2009)

Gegen die andern ist meins ja Lächerlich.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2009)

^^Warum ?......dann schau mal hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpower1984 (8. Oktober 2009)

okay das is schon lustig erinnert mich an meine 8600 gts. fehlt nur noch nen thread wo die niedrigste punktzahl gewertet wird.


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Oktober 2009)

^^Hi hi, ne 8600GTS-256MB macht da bedeutend mehr Punkte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Morgen ist dann auch die zweite davon da  (mal sehen was aus dem Experiement: P45 goes SLI wird)


----------



## Bu11et (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, hab da mal ne Frage. Unzwar welche Version von Vantage ihr benutzt? Habe die "Advanced" Verson instaliert (war bei mir bei der Graka mit dabei) und die zeigt mir nur die Werte der CPU und GPU . Ist das normal bei der Version oder muss ich was einstellen, damit die Gesamtpunktzahl, also der Wert in der mitte, angeueigt wird? Kenn mich mit dem Programm noch nicht so aus .


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi, hi......man achte auf die CPU 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3l3ct (12. Oktober 2009)

Da lieg ich ja sogar noch richtig gut im Vergleich mit der 4800er


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Oktober 2009)

^^Dann mach mal PhysX aus und schau dir dann die Punkte an


----------



## gowengel (12. Oktober 2009)

Also mein kleiner limitiert wohl gar ned im Vantage, mit 4ghz statt 3,3 grad ma 100 punkte mehr^^, muss aber auch dazu sagen, Physix ist an^^


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (12. Oktober 2009)

soo hier mal meine ergebnisse...aber iwie hab ich mit deaktivierter gtx260 die als physX läuft bessere ergebnisse...wobei auch meine ergebnisse stark schwanken Oo -.-

weiß jmd warum die cpu scores mit gleichen oder besseren werten z.T. trotzdem niedriger sind?? ich hatte vor 2 tagen den test gemacht 8 threads 4,05ghz und hatte in jedem cpu test mehr punkte - im endeffekt aber nur 43000 cpus..

ps: komplett ohne physX kommt heut abend xD


----------



## falloutboy (14. Oktober 2009)

Q9650 @ 4 GHz und GTX 275 SLI:


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Oktober 2009)

moin, 
ich bin neu bei vantage und deshalb frage ich einfach mal ob 12.500pkt für mein sys ok sind. treiber müssten alle so ziemlich auf dem neuesten stand sein

Asus P6T Deluxe V2
i7-920@2,8GHz
XFX GTX 275 Core Edition
4GB DDR3-1333@1400 (7-7-7-21)

Mit CPU hatte ich so 17.500 und GPU so 12.00Pkt.
habe kein screenshot und auch keine genaueren zahlen, weil mein rechner wo anders steht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Oktober 2009)

3D Mark 06 800 Punkte mehr bei Wechsel von Vista zu 7
bei Vantage aber 1000 Punkte weniger ?

ist das normal ?

von P12460 unter Vista Home Premium 64 bit zu 7 Ultimate 64 bit nur noch P11.464 und als Betriebssystem wird Win 7 Beta angezeigt

EDIT: warum auch immer nun sind es wieder 12.357 event. wegen 8800 GTX als PysiX Karte


----------



## MKay (24. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meiner:
3D Mark Score: P8203
GPU Score:       6581
CPU Score: 31455 (war schon mal auf 33400)

Hardware:
AMD Phenom 2 X4 810 @ 2,8 GHz
Gigabyte Ga MA790XT-UD4P
OCZ Silver 6 GB @ 1333 DDR3
Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+


----------



## Venominus (25. Oktober 2009)

dann will ich auch mal.
Ich weiss nicht nach welchen regeln ihr bencht, ich hab einfach mal den Online Test laufen lassen
da ich mit meiner Auflösung den Vantage nicht zum Laufen bekomme, jemand ne idee warum das so ist 

sys win7 64 beta
graka: 2x 260 GTX @ 700/1500/1100
graka onboard: Nforce 980a rein für Physix
CPU AMD Phenom X4 955: @ 3,4 GHz
8gig Ram @1600 Mhz
Matrox TH mit 3x 24Zoll

bekomm da 17600 Punkte

Imageshack - test2iu


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

^^Wir benchen alle mit abgeschalteten Physik X um auch mit ATI Karten vergleichen zu können


----------



## Arno1978 (26. Oktober 2009)

HI

Hier miene Score:

P12927
H10515

Gruß


----------



## SchaebigerLump (29. Oktober 2009)

P15420 (C2Q3,5|4870CF800/1000|Win7)


----------



## Mario432 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Score unter Win7 64bit:
P16500
E8900

Hardware: (Q9550/8GB/5870)


----------



## freesy (31. Oktober 2009)

hey leute,

sys:
q9550 oc@3,91
4890 oc@920/1030

Ich hab vor kurzem mein ersten Vantage laufen lassen, und hab 12166 Punkte bekommen ?! Im CPU Test 2 ist er irgentwie am lamen gewesen und ereicht nur 22 STEPS ?! ein Freund von mir bekommt mit einem Q6600 oc@3,8 -163 STEPS im CPU Test 2 !

Kann das sein ?!

mfg freesy


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Oktober 2009)

^^Dein Freund/Kollege hat nicht zufällig ne Nvidia-Karte in seinem Rechner, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @9650@4GHz + HD4870-512MB @ 840|1075


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Oktober 2009)

Mal was von mir.


----------



## Boti261980 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ fressy

Blechdesigner hat schon die richtige Frage gestellt, nVidia GPUs können den CPU-Test 2 der CPU "abnehmen"


----------



## freesy (31. Oktober 2009)

ja er hat ne 285^^

aber das is doch nen riesen unterschied von 22 auf fast 160, das verfälscht doch die score, da er ja ne deutlich höhere end CPU score bekommt  sind 12k ne berechtigte score für mein sys ?

hier mal der screen von meim kolleg

mfg freesy


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2009)

P10.017
HW siehe Sig.!


----------



## Boti261980 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ Fressy

Das soll nur zeigen wieviel schneller die GPU das im vergleich zur CPU berechnen kann!
Das mit dem Score verfälschen ist ein netter nebeneffekt von nVidia GPUs ;D

Wird in Spielen aber auch genutzt und entschiedet zwischen Dia show und flüssigen FPS!
Bei Batman ist eine GTX285 z.B. schneller als eine HD5870 wenn PhysX genutzt wird!


----------



## freesy (31. Oktober 2009)

jay sauerei  trotzdem danke für die info 

mfg freesy


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Oktober 2009)

@Boti261980

Und jetzt nochmal ohne PhysX beim SLI


----------



## Boti261980 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ Blechi

Bidde schee!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. November 2009)

so nun wieder 12.357 Punkte nicht mehr 11.xxx unter Win 7 U. 64 bit
warum auch immer ich da nach dem Umstieg auf 7 1000 weniger hatte als unter Vista

natürlich mit PhysX On wie es sich gehört in dem Fall auf 8800 GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC-Junk (4. November 2009)

Hier auch mal mit PhysX off


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (5. November 2009)

Ich habe mich schon immer über meinen Score in Vantage gewundert weil er für mein System doch sehr hoch ist. Als ich ihn bei hwbot hochlud bekam ich dann auch noch Punkte
Da stimmt doch was nicht oder? Habe ihn auch mehrmals durchlaufen lassen aber immer mit ähnlichem Ergebnis.
edit: Auf dem Screen sieht man es nicht-CPU@3,6GHz


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. November 2009)

^^Dann schalte doch einfach PhysX in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aus und dann stimmt es


----------



## ich558 (5. November 2009)

und schon waren es nur noch 7000 Punkte^^


----------



## hzdriver (6. November 2009)

zum Trost an Alle hier , ich hatte sage und schreibe 2338 Poinst in 3DMark Vantage  Verzweiflung/Ironie


----------



## Midgard (6. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe eben mal Vantage benutzt.
Könntet ihr mir sagen ob die Werte so in Ordnung sind, kenn mich da nicht aus.

3DMark Score 11283
Cpu 32651
GPU 9261

E8500, Asus P5Q, 4Gb Mushkin 1066, GTX 260 216, Win7 64bit


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. November 2009)

Midgard schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe eben mal Vantage benutzt.
> Könntet ihr mir sagen ob die Werte so in Ordnung sind, kenn mich da nicht aus.
> 
> ...




Denke schon E8500 ist das ein Dualcore CPU von Intel Sockel 775 mit wieviel MHz? 
PhysiX hast du aktiv (CPU Score wäre sonst viel weniger)

ich habe über 12.000 mit PhysiX on und 11.000 mit off (siehe oben)


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. November 2009)

Ist okay ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. November 2009)

ja klar was sollen aber die Fragen eigentlich kann man Online im ORB auch raus bekommen
bzw. den Virtuellen 3D Mark / Common system


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. November 2009)

War eher als IST OKAY, PhysX OFF, gemeint


----------



## Ü50 (6. November 2009)

Hier mal zwei 4890er mit nem Q9650.


----------



## Midgard (9. November 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Denke schon E8500 ist das ein Dualcore CPU von Intel Sockel 775 mit wieviel MHz?
> PhysiX hast du aktiv (CPU Score wäre sonst viel weniger)
> 
> ich habe über 12.000 mit PhysiX on und 11.000 mit off (siehe oben)



Hi

ja ist der C2D mit 3.17Ghz Standarttakt auf 775 Sockel.


----------



## debalz (10. November 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage zu der Punkteberechnung bei 3d Mark Vantage:
mein Ergebnis war folgendes

3DMark Score 	P13277 
CPU Score   	40251 	
Graphics Score 	10852 	

wieso wird das Endresultat nicht gemittelt  - wieviel gewicht hat der Graphic score genau??


----------



## debalz (10. November 2009)

hm ,diesmal war es fast genau anders herum!

3DMark Score 	13324 
CPU Score 	        10901 	
Graphics Score 	40007

wie kann das sein???


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. November 2009)

40.000 CPU Punkte gibt es nur wenn PysiX auf Nviedia GPU aktiv ist
das andere hast bestimmt falsch abgelesen ?


----------



## debalz (10. November 2009)

werd mal bei Gelegenheit ein bild davon machen..
@SchumiGSG9: dein 3D Mark Vantage CPU Ergebnis ist fast identisch mit meinem - 
das beruhigt doch etwas


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. November 2009)

was hatte ich denn da geschrieben ? ... mal löschen wenn es gehen würde


----------



## Tuneup (29. November 2009)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das ist ganz gut...


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. November 2009)

^^Mach mal PhysX aus und lass das ganze mal laufen (bin dann mal auf die Punkte gespannt)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2009)

die Punkte mit nur einer GTX 260 Karte würden mich mal interessieren 

sollten dann nahe bei meinen sein


----------



## Tuneup (29. November 2009)

Ohne PhysX:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit nur einer Karte? Also einfach SLi aus?
Werd das mal machen ohne Sli und Physx...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. November 2009)

Physx an, SLI aus (so habe ich meine Punkte unter Win 7 gemacht)
warum sollte man ein Feature seiner Karte abschalten nur weil ATI Karten es nicht können
mein CPU auf 3,2 Ghz

meine Werte siehe Sig (in blau)


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2009)

Ohne Physik X 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. November 2009)

Hier mal ein kleines VS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *14027* Q9650 @ 4,5GHz + GTX 275 @ 765|1630|1300



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *14201* i7-860 @ 3,5GHz + GTX 275 @ 760|1600|1300


----------



## True Monkey (29. November 2009)

Mal zwei 250er mit HT und ohne Physik X 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....


----------



## Ü50 (30. November 2009)

Ohne Physik X


----------



## UnnerveD (2. Dezember 2009)

Hab dummerweise vergessen CPU-Z/GPU-Z Screen zu machen - hole ich bei Gelegenheit nach.
CPU C2Q9550 auf 4.165GHZ / GraKa eine HD5850 auf 910/1250 MHz.
Cpu wassergekühlt, GraKa war da noch mit Referenzkühlung.

mfG


----------



## jayson (2. Dezember 2009)

hier mal mein ergebnis... 
mit standard einstellungen im vantage und mit physik X aktiviert..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



260 Gtx leicht übertaktet und q6600@ 2,7ghz


----------



## Anti-terroa (3. Dezember 2009)

Meine ergebnisse mit physik on^^


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=165668&stc=1&d=1259851976


----------



## jayson (3. Dezember 2009)

gute punkte... genau das habe ich auch noch vor... 2x 260gtx bringt also ca. 5000Pkt. mehr im vergleich zu einer 260gtx...

grz


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal ca. 12k bis 13k Punkte mit eine GTX 284 ist das OK? Oder sollte da mehr kommen? Ich habe die auch schon Übertaktet, auf 701 MHz GPU/1605MHz Shader/1405 MHz Memory. Höher bekomm ich die nicht, da ich dann Fehler bekomme.


----------



## Boti261980 (3. Dezember 2009)

@ 0Martin21

Joh sollte in ordnung sein @ stock.
Mit PhysX ca. 14k ohne 11k.

MfG


----------



## milesdavis (4. Dezember 2009)

ich komme auf P17222

Denke das ist in Ordnung,
mal sehen was es bringt wenn ich den e6750 noch bissl übertakte


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. Dezember 2009)

So mit meiner GTX 285 (Zotac) und OC auf GPU 701MHz, Memory 1405MHz und Shader 1605 MHz, bekomme ich das raus. Am WE will ich dann noch mal die CPU(Phenom 2 940BE) versuchen wieder auf 3,7 GHz zu bekommen und das noch mal komplett durch spielen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2009)

^^Wieso machst du eigtl. nicht den CPU-Test? Dann bekommst du auch eine Gesammtpunktzahl(3DMark Score) angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. Dezember 2009)

weil ich die CPU noch!! nur auf 3,4 Ghz habe und ich noch den FSB und so anheben will.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal auf meinem Pc den Vantage laufen lassen:

Phenom 955 @3400MHz, Physik off

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1655743




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi Crash 

Was ist das für eine Graka ? ....sry ist so klein das ich es nur schätzen könnte 

Edit:jetzt habe ich das größere Pic unten bemerkt ....eine 285er


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hi Crash
> 
> Was ist das für eine Graka ? ....sry ist so klein das ich es nur schätzen könnte
> 
> Edit:jetzt habe ich das größere Pic unten bemerkt ....eine 285er



Hi True richtig GTX 285^^

Hab auch ein ORB link zugefügt.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch eine da ....ich jage sie nachher mal durch den Vantage ....erst Q9650 dann i7....mal schauen.

Hmm zwei wären ganz nett zum punkten


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Dezember 2009)

Mit ner HD5850@1010/1230 und i7 920@4300MHz knapp über P19000. 
Alles auf Luftkühlung. Bei HW Bot sogar 5 Punkte abgestaubt ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2009)

^^Geht ja richtig gut ab die Kleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Dezember 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Geht ja richtig gut ab die Kleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jau ^^ Gibt eigentlich keine Unterschiede zu ner HD5870, denn wenn man beide OCt, dann ist der Preisunterschied auch nicht mehr gerechtfertigt, weil beide genau denselben Speed haben.

Sieht man gut hier

i7@4.5GHz, HD5870@1100/1300. Und nur 300 Punkte mehr  Und er hat auch noch 200MHz CPU Vorteil


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ein Core i7 920 @ 3,5GHz & GTX280 @ Stock, SMT ist ON und PhysiX OFF.

Die Basic-Edition kommt zum Einsatz, also laufen nur die beiden GPU/CPU-Tests.

Dabei kommen 12273 pts raus, 21164 für die CPU und 10766 mit der GTX280.



Mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

Hier auch mal ne GTX 280 ohne PhysiX aber mit mehr Feuer.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2009)

Klar, mit ner XFX OC-Edition und nochmals übertaktet. 

Ist die denn auch in Spielen viel schneller ?


Mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

Ist die  XFX GTX280 XT, also schon von Haus aus ein bisserl übertaktet.
Der FPS Zuwachs in Spielen durch die Takterhöhung ist nicht dolle, da macht der CPU-Takt mehr wett.

Edit: Die Original Übertaktung ist bei der Version auch nur geschmeichelt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, Grafikarten-OC bringt eigentlich nur beim Benchen was, in Games gibt's fast nie nennenswerte Leistungs-Zuwächse.

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich normalerweise kein GPU-OC betreibe. 


Mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Dezember 2009)

Hmm^^

i7 860 @ default + GTX 275 @ default




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2009)

Die GTX275 bringt schon ne krasse Leistung, der hohe Shader-takt zahlt sich aus. Da zieht meine 280 klar den kürzeren. 


Mfg


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Dezember 2009)

Das ist sogar noch mit der alten 275'er(Palit), meine KFA² ist noch bisschen höher getaktet 

Ich habe hier aber nur einen Run bei 3,3GHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (8. Dezember 2009)

Die GTX 275 hat schon fett Leistung mit der richtigen Kühlung 

Unter LN2 sind locker 18500 drin


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Dezember 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Die GTX 275 hat schon fett Leistung mit der richtigen Kühlung
> 
> Unter LN2 sind locker 18500 drin


 

die V-core des 920 ist ja mal nett..  


Mfg


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> die V-core des 920 ist ja mal nett..
> Mfg


 
Hihi..... und was hälst du hiervon unter Luft .....und der Core lebt noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber ein alter screen mit den ersten Versuchen mit i7


----------



## Ü50 (9. Dezember 2009)

@True, V Core unter Luft
Und ich dachte schon, ich währe schon schmerz frei.


----------



## jayson (9. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi..... und was hälst du hiervon unter Luft??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi

wieso habt ihr so wenig punkte... hängt das mit der sli und physik-einstellung zusammen.. ich mache doch auch schon 12500pkt, 
aber ich hatte auch physik-aktiviert...

mein system q6600@2,7 ram@933mhz und 260gtx...


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich hängt das damit zusammen, der Vantage nutz SLI und PhysiX.
Schalt dein PhysiX mal aus und du hast auch weniger Punkte.


----------



## jayson (9. Dezember 2009)

ahha wusste ich noch nicht.. aber ist ja eigentlich auch logisch...


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi..... und was hälst du hiervon unter Luft .....und der Core lebt noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ach so, hab mich gefragt wieso die V-core soviel höher für weniger Takt sein muss.... 


Mfg


----------



## Cyron78 (13. Dezember 2009)

285 im Sli


----------



## Miracle Man (27. Dezember 2009)

So, dann will ich mal.

Habe 9515 Punkte.

Ist das ok für mein System oder kann ich da noch etwas machen?


----------



## martimoto (28. Dezember 2009)

meine kleinen Werte :

3DMArk Score : P5814

CPU : 6631

Graphics : 5585

Mein Sys . E 5200 ( auf 3,6 Ghz OC + Sapphire 4830 auch leicht OC )


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2009)

Mal seit langem wieder etwas von mir. 

Hab meine kleine XFX Radeon HD4770 mal ordentlich gequält und durch den Vantage gescheucht. CPU ist vollkommen ungetweak't. Spannungen sind nicht angepasst.

Eigentlich läuft die CPU auch mit 3.654,2 ( 22 x 166,1), dank SpeedStep sind es auf dem Screen etwas weniger.

Nichts wildes, aber naja.


----------



## mihapiha (5. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Bild sagt bekanntlich mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Januar 2010)

Nice, ich hoffe der i7 war nicht unter Luft oder so  Aber selbst für Wakü sind 1.6V hart. Sicher, dass der so viel braucht?
//Ah k sehe grade das war unter Dice


----------



## dome001 (6. Januar 2010)

Schaut selber ist eine GTX 260 mit 192 Shader Einheiten 
CPU ist ein Q6600 @ 3.3 GHz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

schalt mal phisx aus dann fällt die cpu gewaltig was die punkte angeht


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Januar 2010)

13k habe ich auch und das ohne PhysX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2010)

Aber du hast nen i7 und keinen Q66er  Und ne 275er, wobei die CPU natürlich den größeren Sprung bewirkt.
dome001's System gebe ich etwa 9000-10000 Punkte. Mit meinem Q9550@4.2+4870x2@850/980 komm ich auf etwa 16k.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Januar 2010)

^^Ich würde sogar sagen das es ~11k werden, mit deaktiviertem PhysX


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. Januar 2010)

8483 Punkte
Phenom I 9650 (4x2,3)
4870 512mb
3GB Ram
Win7

Screen im Anhang


----------



## Bejus (10. Januar 2010)

Hier mein Ergebnis nach leichtem OC der Graka.
System:
Geforce GTX 260(216)
AMD Phenom II X4 920 @3ghz
4GB Ram
Windows 7


----------



## mad1977 (11. Januar 2010)

hier meine score P16783


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Januar 2010)

Man man, wie schnell doch so eine kleine HD 5850 ist 
Wenn beim CPU-Score auch noch 18k+ stehen würde, würde sogar das Endergebnis über 18k ergeben


----------



## 3V!L (11. Januar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Man man, wie schnell doch so eine kleine HD 5850 ist
> Wenn beim CPU-Score auch noch 18k+ stehen würde, würde sogar das Endergebnis über 18k ergeben



so z.b.

i7 920 @ 4GHz
5850 @ 1000/1200


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2010)

mal ein Test ...stock ohne HT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (11. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> mal ein Test ...stock ohne HT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das nicht ein wenig zu wenig Punkte für eine 5870 + Core I 7@ 4,xGHz?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2010)

^^5850er ...und das war ja stock


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Januar 2010)

^^War da etwa einer einkaufen?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2010)

Mal mit ein wenig mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (14. Januar 2010)

Nach endlichen monaten warten gestern meine xfx 5870 bekommen

hab se gerade in meinem lukü pc drin 

q9550 e0 stepping (ori clock > 2,83 ghz)
xfx 5870 xt (ori clock > 675/1300mhz)
gigabyte ep45 ds3 
apogee gt´s

irgendwie is noch der wurm drin so hab ich das gefühl>wahrscheins cpu limierung.
naja am wochenende pack ich das geraffel ma alles in meinem neues wakü system und dann ma schauen was geht wenn ich mit 3,8-4,0ghz fahr und eben system opimiert ned mit 10000 hintergrund anwedungen

furmark poiints waren > 8756points (60sek run)


----------



## US_Raph14 (15. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Hab mal ne Frage und zwar kann das stimmen das ich mehr cpu punkte habe als das fastest system mit knapp 5GHz^^.

Außerdem reichen meine punkte für mein system kenn mich nämlich nich so bei solchen benchmarks aus.

System is in Signatur. (Grafikkarte is übertaktet von mir selbst 691/1560/1260)

mfg
raph


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2010)

Du hast Physik X an ......alle anderen schalten das aus um auch mit ATIs vergleichen zu können.

Schalt das aus und mach nochmal einen run .....dann passt es


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

@True Monkey

Warum nimmst ne Win7 64? Soll doch bei Vantage das bessere OS sein.


----------



## US_Raph14 (15. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Du hast Physik X an



wo kann ich das ausschalten hab nur die free version und find aber keinen eintrag für physik x.

mfg
raph


----------



## Chicago (15. Januar 2010)

Das stellst du in der NvidiaSystemsteuerung ab!

gruß Chicago


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> @True Monkey
> 
> Warum nimmst ne Win7 64? Soll doch bei Vantage das bessere OS sein.


 
Habe gerade kein Win 7 da ....aber das war erst mal eh nur ein Test unter Luft 

Sobald der Core kalt ist kommt win 7


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

Kannst dir doch ein win7 auch bei MS runterladen^^ Weis aber net ob das nur der RC ist.


----------



## US_Raph14 (15. Januar 2010)

So hier das testergebnis without physics.

sind das gute werte für mein pc oder nich.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Januar 2010)

Weder gut noch schlecht, ganz normal eben ^^


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2010)

5670 + 5750 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirius666 (26. Januar 2010)

Auf Extreme :


----------



## Nip (29. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Sys


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2010)

^^Nettes Ergebniss mit einen wirklich feinen Core 

Aber wenn man bedenkt das deine Grakas das dreifache dieser kosten ....aber das soll jetzt nicht abwertend sein zumal die Karten ja auch stock laufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nip (29. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Nettes Ergebniss mit einen wirklich feinen Core
> 
> Aber wenn man bedenkt das deine Grakas das dreifache dieser kosten ....aber das soll jetzt nicht abwertend sein zumal die Karten ja auch stock laufen
> 
> ...




Man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst Nichts !!


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2010)

Hehe ..... ich gönne mir dafür lieber viele verschiedene 

mal eine 260er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (29. Januar 2010)

HWBOT mihapiha's 34527 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with 3x Radeon HD 5870 @ 1010/1310MHz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest erklärt sich von selber


----------



## totovo (29. Januar 2010)

Mein Ergebnis:


----------



## Hollywood (30. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hehe ..... ich gönne mir dafür lieber viele verschiedene
> 
> mal eine 260er
> 
> ...



Mate, braucht dein Core langsam immer mehr Saft? Über 1.5 ist ja doch nicht normal bei dem Speed.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

^^Ist nur für HT ...ohne das macht er den Takt mit 1,36v

Und ich bin auch ein wenig faul und habe keine Lust genau zu suchen 

88er Gts 640mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BläckStar (31. Januar 2010)

Hiho Leute,

wollte hier auch mal mein Ergebnis poosten:

System:
Intel I 920 @ 3,6Ghz ( Overclocked )
6GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
ASUS HD 5870 ( Standard Takt )

Punkte: 18323

Link:
(kommt nach )
Ist das gut für mein System?^^
( Auflösung 1280x1024 alles auf Standard Einstellungen gelassen )


----------



## Schrotti (1. Februar 2010)

Der Link ist nicht der richtige.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2010)

Jetzt mal eine High End Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (6. Februar 2010)

Hier meine Ergebnisse:

Score: 18593 
CPU: 23415
GPU: 17399

ORB - World of Performance

i7 920 @3,6
ASUS EAH 5870
ASUS Rampage II Extreme
3x 2GB Corsair Dominator 7-7-7-20


----------



## Neion (6. Februar 2010)

hallo leute sind die werte für mein neues system okay ? nur cpu ist getaktet, gpu nicht.



http://www.abload.de/thumb/3dmark06q9kw.png


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Februar 2010)

Joah sieht doch gut aus...


----------



## funworks (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab irgendwie viel zu wenig punkte....
ORB - World of Performance


----------



## Roman441 (10. Februar 2010)

Q9550 @3400
HD4870 @850/1100
DDR3 4 Gb @1600


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Februar 2010)

Hi!

auf meinem C2D E8500:


gesamt: 6518
CPU: 23359
GPU: 5255
Auf meinem C4Q Q9550:


gesamt: 10268
CPU-Score: 11415
Graphics-Score: 9936

grüße

Jochen


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (19. Februar 2010)

Hätte nicht gedacht das Treiber so die Ergebnisse beeinflussen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainbug0815 (19. Februar 2010)

so wie ich das sehe,liegt es nicht am treiber.du hast bei den ersten beiden benches nvidia physics an,da der cpu score viel höher ist.und beim letzten test halt nicht...


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (19. Februar 2010)

stimmt ganz vergesen auszumachen 

ist überall an!

gleich mal ändern...  sry


----------



## Tony130 (19. Februar 2010)

hallo leute sind die werte für mein neues system okay? ^^


Bild Unbenannt.png (ID: 104132) anzeigen - MinPic.de - Bilder hochladen




Mein System  sysProfile: ID: 68539 - Tony130


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (20. Februar 2010)

so nu aber ohne PhysX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (21. Februar 2010)

Das ist immerhin Silber mit einer HD2600Pro AGP


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Februar 2010)

Du alter Untertakter! 
Ne mal ehrlich wieso CPU Takt und GPU Takt abgesenkt? ^^


----------



## Ü50 (22. Februar 2010)

@Masterchief79
auf dem MOBO bekomme ich den E84er trotz VMod nicht höher.


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2010)

E6700@3,6GHz + GTX260 Black Edition mit bissl OC 
E6700@3,6GHz + 8800GTX mit bissl mehr OC (alter Screen deshalb auch noch mit PhysX)


----------



## True Monkey (26. Februar 2010)

Eine 5750er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (28. Februar 2010)

@True hier ist die 4870er


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2010)

^^Da verstehe ich überhaupt nicht mehr warum alle behaupten die 4870er wären so gut.......das schafft ja schon fast meine 5750er 

und eine 260er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2010)

Sag mal Jungs das geht nur mir Win seven oder Vista ?


----------



## Ü50 (28. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Sag mal Jungs das geht nur mir Win seven oder Vista ?


Ja mit XP geht das nicht.


----------



## chillinmitch (1. März 2010)

Hallo.Ich wollt nur mal ein ergebniss von mir posten.
vielleicht habt ihr ja interesse.
hauptakteure sind i7920 und 5850( nicht overvoltet).
Ich hoffe das klappt mit dem bild.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (1. März 2010)

Hatte bis vor kurzem bei 3D Mark Vantage immer einen netten SLI-Bug.

Hab mit nem Q6600 (auf 3,2 GHz getaktet) und 2xGeforce 9600GT im SLI eine Punktzahl von über 20000 bekommen 

War erst total happy, aber dann kam die Ernüchterung da auch andere das Problem haben...

Mit meiner neuen GTX285 läuft nun aber alles wies soll ^^


----------



## chillinmitch (3. März 2010)

So, ich nochmal. hab n bissl rumgefummelt um die 5850 auch noch voltmässig zu übertakten.Hab sie erstmal mit 1015 @ 1,28v zum laufen gebracht.Alles unter luftkühlung in nem cm690 gehäuse.Lüfter von der graka aber manuell hochgedreht.So richtig mehr geht aber glaub ich nicht, denn vddc phase lag bei gpuz schon bei 105 grad.Aber ich bin jetzt zufrieden.mehr als 20000 punkte mit singlegpu+singlecpu sind doch gut.komisch das masterchief trotz höherer raten(i7 auf 4,3 und 12gb ram statt ich 4gb) ,,nur'' 19000 punkte hat. 

Ps:wenn mann ehrlich ist , es bringts einem zwar nichts, aber es macht doch ungemein spass. Ich meine, alles am limit zu betreiben, beim geringsten bildschirmzucken zu hoffen das grade nichts abgeschmiert ist, alles nur für einen highscore. Einmal ist mir schon ein board abgeraucht (p55), aber ich glaube ich bin benchsüchtig....


----------



## True Monkey (3. März 2010)

Dann schau dir das mal an 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


Du bist nicht allein 

Ach ja ...eine 5850er bei 4 ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (3. März 2010)

Ich habe mein Spielzeug mal etwas angetastet.

Grob 1,35V im Bios eingestellt und 200BLCK angelegt.

4,6GHz mit GTX 280 ohne PhysX.

Mehr gibts wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2010)

hier mal eine 5870er Karte. Das ist die höchste Taktrate die ich erreiche ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen.

€: So ich hab nochmal einen Run hinzugefügt.


----------



## True Monkey (4. März 2010)

Ich bekomme auch 20 K hin .......ich nehme einfach ein paar mehr GPUs ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2010)

ich habs aber mit einer geschafft


----------



## True Monkey (4. März 2010)

Moment .....ich werf mal ein Board mit einer 5870er an 

Edit:Boah war das eine schwierige Geburt .....mal einen Run ohne groß was zu optimieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (4. März 2010)

Schaut euch mal die CPU-Score an!
Was habe ich jetzt falsch gemacht? ist ein PII 955


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2010)

Das ist wohl ein Fehler. Sonst würdest Du ja auch ´ne Gesamtpunktzahl bekommen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (4. März 2010)

Tja, war wohl zu schön um wahr zu sein.
Der hätte ja auch wohl mit LN2 gekühlt sein müssen, aber es ist der BOXED  drauf!!!


----------



## Jan565 (4. März 2010)

Du hast Physix an mit der Graka. Damit bekommt man so viele Punkte. Hatte ich selber auch mit meinen 8800GTS erlebt. Physx aus, kannst die Punkte vergessen und Physx an, hast Punkte ohne ende.


----------



## fpsJunkie (4. März 2010)

Es geht um die CPU-Score
Oder hängt das damit zusammen?


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2010)

Du wirst dich wundern wie das zusammenhängt


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. März 2010)

Ja, und zwar nimmt die Graka der CPU beim Physik CPU Test per PhysX die Arbeit ab und rechnet um einiges schneller.

@Equilibrium: Geht beim Speicher nicht noch was? oO Meine 5850 krieg ich von 1000 auf 1300 für nen Run...


----------



## Equilibrium (6. März 2010)

Ein bißchen würde schon noch gehen, aber 1300MHz Speichertakt mag meine Karte nicht, bringt auch nicht all zuviel. 
Zu hoher Speichertakt ist eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. März 2010)

so endlich sind bei mir die 22K gefallen


----------



## BeXX (9. März 2010)

So mein score :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (9. März 2010)

@Bexx

es wäre wünschenswert, wenn Du die Bilder hier im Forum hoch lädst.

hier eine kleine Anleitung:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Communicator (9. März 2010)

So, hier sind meine Punkte. Bringe mir gerade das OC´en bei. 

Gruß.


----------



## True Monkey (10. März 2010)

Mal eine kleinere 

5770er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asdf??? (10. März 2010)

ich hab den 3D Mark auch mal durchlaufen lassen und hab mich gewundert: es ruckelt und ruckelt  ich hab bei der GPU: 6409 Punkte. ist ne 8800GTS mit 512MB
Der Prozi erreicht 39615 Punkte, das ist glaube ich gut^^


----------



## Jarrn (12. März 2010)

Hier mein Brenchmark





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (12. März 2010)

Dann nehme ich auch mal zwei 5770er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drdealgood (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aber auch schon ganz knapp an den 22.000 gekitzelt, je nach dem welche Treiber ich nutze


----------



## True Monkey (16. März 2010)

^^Aber mit PhysX ...mach das mal aus und wunder dich


----------



## drdealgood (16. März 2010)

Jau, is schon klar 

Vielleicht installier ichs noch mal und dann mal OHNE PhysiX benchen


----------



## Communicator (16. März 2010)

^^ Dazu brauchste nur in der Systemsteuerung Physix deaktivieren, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.Danach kannste es wieder aktivieren.^^

gruß


----------



## Nip (17. März 2010)

Mal ein Update von mir !


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. März 2010)

Hmm, es wollen einfach keine 16k werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMoZeS (29. März 2010)

Zieht gut was vom Teller die alte Cpu hahahttp://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7097/35ghzvantage.png
Fasst 35k lol gegen die i7(Q6600 hab hier noch 5stück g0 vid 1.105)
Lukü!Mugen

ps-Suche Cpu Waterblock Ek s775 +-40€Falls jemand einen loswerden will!


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2010)

^^Ich lach mich kaputt (ganz ehrlich)  zZz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyron78 (29. März 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, es wollen einfach keine 16k werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow.. wenn die Einstellung einfach auf Performance ist wie bei allen.. überbietest sogar meine alte gtx285.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. März 2010)

^^Ja, die ist bzw. war auf Performance(deshalb auch vor dem Ergebnis das [P]) 
Bin schon gespannt was so eine HD5870 kann


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. März 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, es wollen einfach keine 16k werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast du schonmal mit LODs probiert? hab auch noch nicht getestet, ob das in Vantage was bringt^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. März 2010)

Alles drinn u. drann was geht 
Es liegt einfach am Sys, sobald ich mit der CPU zu hoch gehe, erschwert mir dass das OC der Graka, durch die direkte Anbindung der PCIe Lanes in der CPU (dann brauch sie zuviel Saft was ich ihr nicht zumuten möchte )


----------



## Cyron78 (2. April 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ja, die ist bzw. war auf Performance(deshalb auch vor dem Ergebnis das [P])
> Bin schon gespannt was so eine HD5870 kann


 
Hahah^^ ok.. das P , hat nicht gesehen..


----------



## Zocker85 (5. April 2010)

ch versteh das net...

habe win7 64bit, mit q9550@stock und ner GTX 275...komme nur auf 6500 Punkte...was ist los???

im Treiber auf Leistung....ist vielleicht noch AA aktiviert? finde nirgends im neuen Treiber...


----------



## 1337pwn (6. April 2010)

drdealgood schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähhh,WTF?! Dein Phenom 940 läuft auf 3000 Mhz und du kommst auf 30000 CPU-Punkte und ich mit meinem Phenom 945 auf 3500 MHz komme auf 10000! Wie kann das sein?


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2010)

1337pwn schrieb:


> Ähhh,WTF?! Dein Phenom 940 läuft auf 3000 Mhz und du kommst auf 30000 CPU-Punkte und ich mit meinem Phenom 945 auf 3500 MHz komme auf 10000! Wie kann das sein?


 
Weil er eine Nvidia Karte drin hat und er mit Physik X seine CPU entlastet und sie so deutlich mehr Punkte macht.

Ich tip mal du hast eine ATI


----------



## 1337pwn (6. April 2010)

Ja,HD 5850^^. Ist ja dämlich,besseres System,aber weniger Punkte.


----------



## KillerCroc (6. April 2010)

So mal meine Werte (mit PhysX)
GTX 295 und  4 GB RAM 1066

Q9550 @ 2,83 Ghz

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/51/4867951/3334643966306464.jpg

Q9550 @ 4 Ghz
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/51/4867951/3737393465353763.jpg


normale Werte?


----------



## True Monkey (7. April 2010)

Wenn du mal ohne Physik X bencht kannst du hier ganz gut vergleichen und abschätzen wie gut oder schlecht dein Sys läuft.

GeForce GTX 295 videocard (bei Anzahl der Kerne auf zwei klicken )

Physik X macht man zum vergleichen oder benchen generell aus


----------



## KillerCroc (7. April 2010)

ich kenn mich mit benchen nicht so aus. Hab die GTX 295 nicht hochgetaktet.

aber kanns ja mal testen


----------



## KillerCroc (7. April 2010)

wo schaltet man die PhysX bei der Systemsteuerung aus?


----------



## True Monkey (7. April 2010)

Im Treiber ...rechtsklick Nvidia Systemsteuerung ...und dann da --




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (7. April 2010)

Q9550 im Standardtakt

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/51/4867951/6232373566623332.jpg

PhysX aus und nichts OC !

Und?


----------



## Atomix (7. April 2010)

so, nachdem ich mein System aufgerüstet habe und herausgefunden habe, dass Crysis auf 1280er Auflösunf und auf hohen Details immernoch ruckelt habe ich mal ein benchmark gestartet, mein System:

Phenom 940x BE
5750 mit 512 RAM
4GB RAM
Win/ Prof.

als Ergebnis habe ich:
3DMARK Score: P7026
GPU Score 6374
CPU Score 10134

so, jetzt habe ich nur kein Plan wie aussagekräftig oder nicht dieses Ergebnis ist, kann mir einer ein kurzes Statement abgeben, wäre sehr nett


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. April 2010)

Hmm, ich würde sagen es ist wenig, aber unser 3D Mark Guru -> True Monkey müsste es wissen 

Hier mal eine HD4830 OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atomix (7. April 2010)

naja bei mir ist halt nicht OC, dann hoffe ich mal das sich der Foren "Guru" zu Wort meldet


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. April 2010)

Ich habe mal eben bei CB nachgeschaut, dort wurde die 5750 ja auch getestet, allerdings mit einem i7 965 @ 3,87GHz.
Und das erziehlte Ergebnis war 7175, also sollte deins ganz normal sein 
(da klafft ja eine riesen Lücke von 3000 Punkte zwischen der 5750 u. der 5770, ich dachte die nehmen sich beide nicht all zu viel )


----------



## Atomix (7. April 2010)

scheint wohl doch eine größere Lücke zu sein, najaa so lange es für CS3 und Diablo reicht ist es mir wurscht, der Rest wird über die 360 abgedeckt


----------



## True Monkey (7. April 2010)

5750er ?.....jepp kann ich auch mit dienen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum vergleichen eine 5770er aber mit 150Mhz mehr auf der CPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chillinmitch (8. April 2010)

heho, es gibt nachschlag.
 Hab mal eben die 21000p mit i7920 und 5850 geknackt.
Alles unter aircondition. Was treiber alles ausmachen......


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. April 2010)

Oh man, wie ein Core i7 @ 3,6GHz(ohne HT) doch eine HD5870 ausbremsen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boti261980 (9. April 2010)

@ Blechdesingner

Jo deine HD5870 wird etwas ausgebremst, aber das sollte deine spiele nicht wirklich beinflußen!


----------



## kuki122 (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graka läuft @ Stock.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. April 2010)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> @ Blechdesingner
> 
> Jo deine HD5870 wird etwas ausgebremst, aber das sollte deine spiele nicht wirklich beinflußen!



Bei "nur" 3,3GHz mit HT sieht das schon anders aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2010)

hmmm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. April 2010)

^^Wieviel Volt waren dafür nötig?

Ich habe hier mal 1k weniger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (9. April 2010)

^^1,26v 

eine 5850er mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. April 2010)

Und hier auchmal ein Ergebniss von meinerseits mit ner 4870X2 (da ist aber CPU seitig noch ein Müh drinn)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und eines aus meinem alten Bierkasten-PC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kam bei 1MHz mehr FSB ein Wall 

MFG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. April 2010)

Auch mal ein älteres Ergebniss.

Leider nur unter Luft-,-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Platz 5 in der Welt


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

Hihi .....jetzt mal zwei 5770er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und fällt was auf ?....jepp wenn die CF treiber nicht so grottig wären . wäre ein CF mit zwei 5770er ein echter Kracher .....im Vantage ein wenig schlechter wie eine 5870er


----------



## Cyron78 (10. April 2010)

Hier hatte ich Physx an.. gibt nur dieses Bild von mein Quad Sli. Die 2te 295er hab ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Communicator (10. April 2010)

@ True Monkey,

warum ist bei Dir eigentlich immer bei den Karten von ATI "Direct Compute" ausgeschaltet, bzw. kein Haken drin? 

Das wundert mich ein bisschen, denn ich kann sowas nicht abschalten?

Diese Frage habe ich Dir schon einmal gestellt in diesem Thread, oder in dem von "3D-Mark 06", ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau, da gabst Du mir auch keine Antwort drauf.

Gruß.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2010)

Bringt beim Vantage SLI und Crossfire mehr als beim 3D Mark 06?


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

^^sry das ich auf deine erste Frage nicht geantwortet habe ...

Aber um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich es nicht .

vllt liegt es am abgespeckten OS 

Mal eine 5750er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (10. April 2010)

Intel Core i5-750@4.4GHz, Radeon HD 5870 @1000/1250


----------



## chillinmitch (11. April 2010)

Hoho, 1,456 V an der cpu. 
Wie hast du gekühlt ?


----------



## thysol (11. April 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Hoho, 1,456 V an der cpu.
> Wie hast du gekühlt ?



Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus:

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (Sockel 775/1156/1366/939/940/AM2/AM3) (RR-B10-212P-GP) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Ü50 (11. April 2010)

Mal meine 5870.


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2010)

Ich brech zusammen ....Cf mit zwei 5750er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (11. April 2010)

@True,
da lohnt es sich ja garnicht eine 5870er zu kaufen, die 5750 im CF kosten die Hälfte.


----------



## ich558 (11. April 2010)

Das wollte ich auch gerage posten  Das P/L Verhältnis ist echt genial.


----------



## True Monkey (11. April 2010)

Psst ...nicht verraten sonst sind sie bald nicht mehr lieferbar


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. April 2010)

Hi leute,ich hab gerade 3Dmark bei mir durchlaufen lassen und als ich mein ergebnis mit euren verglichen hab,mußte ich schmunzeln...wie kann es sein das mein Cpu Score 41245 beträgt???
Dafür steht beim GesamtScore"0"?und der Gpu Score mit 7180 ist doch auch seltsam?!
Die einstellungen waren auf Performence bei 1920x1200


----------



## Chicago (13. April 2010)

Zu der CPU Punktzahl, einfach mal PhysX in der nVidia-Systemsteuerung deaktivieren.
Zu den fehlenden Gesamtpunkten: da du die Auflösung geändert hast, gibts auch keine Punkte. Immer die Einstellungen so lassen wies der Vantage einstellt. Entry, Performance, High oder Extreme. Aus vergleichs Gründen wird hier aber eigentlich immer Performance genommen.

gruß Chicago


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. April 2010)

Alles klar...danke werd`s dann mal testen


----------



## netman86 (14. April 2010)

HD 5770@960/1300mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cooga (17. April 2010)

Hi meine Vantage Ergebnisse :


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. April 2010)

Hi


hab heut endlich sli in win7 zum laufen gebracht. hat ne ewigkeit gedauert einen richtigen sli patch zu finden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (17. April 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @True,
> da lohnt es sich ja garnicht eine 5870er zu kaufen, die 5750 im CF kosten die Hälfte.



Sehe ich etwas anders.

Eine 5850@default bringt es schon auf 14,7k GPU Punkte.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2078593



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi
> hab heut endlich sli in win7 zum laufen gebracht. hat ne ewigkeit  gedauert einen richtigen sli patch zu finden



Wer soll auf den winzigen Bildern was erkennen?


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2010)

@Schrotti 

Du hast dir schon den screen mit CF angeschaut ....17,2K gpu Punkte


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. April 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Wer soll auf den winzigen Bildern was erkennen?




schau mal drunter ist in voll bild. war jetzt zu faul das bild zu bearbeiten, ist nur verkleinert.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2010)

Hier mal mit i7 860 @ 2,8GHz + HD5870 @ Default  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cooga (18. April 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> hab heut endlich sli in win7 zum laufen gebracht. hat ne ewigkeit gedauert einen richtigen sli patch zu finden
> ...



was für ein sli patch und wozu ?? verstehe auch nciht warum deine punktzahl trotz SLI nicht ganz so hoch ausfallen hast du mit performance einstellungen gebancht oder also auf extrem oder so ???


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2010)

^^Für einen Dualcore mit den beiden Karten ist das schon ein Topergebniss 

Genaugenommen das 9 beste in der Weltrangliste 

Und um da reinzukommen ist es Pflicht Physik X zu deaktivieren


----------



## cooga (18. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Für einen Dualcore mit den beiden Karten ist das schon ein Topergebniss
> 
> Genaugenommen das 9 beste in der Weltrangliste
> 
> Und um da reinzukommen ist es Pflicht Physik X zu deaktivieren





14ter in der weltrangliste   das ist ja dann doch was feines  konnte mir nur nicht ganz vorstellen dass es so ein "extremer" unterschied zu meinem system ist...


----------



## Ü50 (18. April 2010)

Mal eine besch... 285er


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2010)

cooga schrieb:


> 14ter in der weltrangliste  das ist ja dann doch was feines  konnte mir nur nicht ganz vorstellen dass es so ein "extremer" unterschied zu meinem system ist...


 
Neunter bei zwei Karten ....du mußt bei dem link bei GPUs auf zwei Klicken


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. April 2010)

cooga schrieb:


> was für ein sli patch und wozu ?? verstehe auch nciht warum deine punktzahl trotz SLI nicht ganz so hoch ausfallen hast du mit performance einstellungen gebancht oder also auf extrem oder so ???




um auf einem p45 baord sli laufen zu lassen, braucht man paar tricks(sli patch). zuvor hatte ich extreme probleme mit solchen patches unter win7. entweder ging der 3d modus nicht, oder das windows ist verreckt. aber endlich geht es^^

hab nur ein problem. 1 graka pci-e 2.0; 2 Graka Pci-e 1.0. hab leider keinen plan woran das liegen könnte. das ergebniss ist platz 9 in hwbot.  klick

der gpu-score reicht für platz 2, zudem laufen die gpus noch nicht auf max. leider fehlt es mir an dem entsprechenden Untersatz

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## mihapiha (18. April 2010)

Quasi mein Top Ergebnis bis ich mir DICE wieder kaufe:

YouTube - 3x Radeon HD5870 im Test (Teil 1)


----------



## sentinel1 (18. April 2010)

Hat eigentlich jemand Interesse an Ergebnissen mit PhysX ?? 

Etliche ATi - User können ja auch eine günstige NV - Karte als PhysX - Karte knechten lassen!? 
(Es muss ja keine 480 GTX als dedizierte Karte sein )

Es gibt ja doch schon etliche Spiele, wo PhysX recht sinnvoll eingesetzt wird.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2010)

^^Eher nicht ....liegt aber wohl auch daran das hier viel Hw bot Bencher ihre Ergebnisse posten und Physik X beim Bot verboten ist 

Aber stören tun sie auch nicht aber man kann überhaupt nicht mehr vergleichen da dann ja um ein vergleichbares Ergebnisss zu bekommen jeder ATI User dieselbe Physik X Karte einsetzten müßte.


----------



## sentinel1 (18. April 2010)

Im Endeffekt gewinnt doch aber der Schnellere oder, bzw. hat die Möglichkeit ein Spiel flüssig zu spielen (mit PhysX).

Für ein Leistungsklassen - bezogenes Wertungssystem ist es vermutlich eher nix, wäre aber mal was anderes.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2010)

^^Zum zocken machen wir Physik X ja an 

Hier geht es doch darum zu vergleichen ...aber wie schon von mir angedeutet ...postet was das zeug hält egal ob mit oder ohne Physik X.
Wir sind hier ja nicht im Bot 

In dem Sinne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (18. April 2010)

Mein Trial - key is abgelaufen, meine Vollversion (zur GraKa) hat den letzten Umzug nich überlebt.
Finds eh sinnlos, nen Benchmark zu reggen, also lass ichs bleiben.


----------



## chillinmitch (19. April 2010)

Hallo leuts, vor allem die mit i7920 und einer 5850.

Ich würd mich über ein bisschen konkurenz freuen.
Langweile mich schon auf platz 26 weltweit im hwbot.
es folgt donkel von hardwareluxx auf platz 41.
Hier gibts doch bestimmt einige die meine hardware haben.
Mann braucht keine 400 euro graka ,1,5 volt an cpu oder dice oder sonstwas. Schon komisch was hier manche posten.
Mit ner guten luftkühlung( mein alter brocken reicht auch), 5850@stock und einem i7 im d0 stepping sollten 21000 punkte drin sein. Fsb auf 200(macht fast jedes board mit) also 4,2 ghz - macht 26000 cpu punkte. HD 5850 ( 1,25-1,35v) mit lüfter@100% und gpu@1000mhz  sowie speicher@1200mhz macht 20000 gpu punkte. Alles in allem also ca 21000 punkte. 
Das ist kein problem und reproduzierbar. Soweit ich kann helf ich euch gerne weiter.
Also wer kann mithalten, es gilt 21577 punkte zu schlagen!


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. April 2010)

Naja, ich komme mit nem i7 920 und ner 5850 auf 19059 Punkte, was meiner Ansicht nach auch schon nicht schlecht ist.... Die Karte macht bei 1.35V maximal 1010/1250 mit, ist also eher mittelprächtig und die CPU kann ich nicht ausreizen, weil auf dem Board 12GB Ram verbaut sind, was den max. BCLK ordentlich nach unten treibt.
Bei 210 ist Schluss (ist ein P6T Deluxe V2)


----------



## chillinmitch (19. April 2010)

Hallo Masterchief. Hab mal dein ergebniss gecheckt.Von der cpu ist doch alles schick-4,3 mit 1,26 volt.(loadline calibr.?) Das schafft meine cpu nicht.
Aber du glaubst garnicht was der catalyst aussmacht. Du hattest ja 9.12. Einfach version 10.3 installieren und du hast 1000 gpu punkte mehr. 100 pro.
gruss, micha


----------



## Schrotti (19. April 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Hallo leuts, vor allem die mit i7920 und einer 5850.
> 
> Ich würd mich über ein bisschen konkurenz freuen.
> Langweile mich schon auf platz 26 weltweit im hwbot.
> es folgt donkel von hardwareluxx auf platz 41.



Wo bitte bist du da?

Auf Platz 26 finde ich dich nicht.


----------



## SESOFRED (19. April 2010)

Hi,

kann es sein das meine Punkte stimmen?

Habe ohne Physik nur 16000 Punkte im 3DMark V im standart setting mit einer GTX480 und einem Q9550@3,4 Ghz.
Mit Physik sind es 20000 Points.

Denn hier haben alle so viele Punkte.
Kann es sein das der Prozessor zu lahm für mehr Punkte ist?

mfg


----------



## Communicator (19. April 2010)

SESOFRED schrieb:


> Denn hier haben alle so viele Punkte.
> Kann es sein das der Prozessor zu lahm für mehr Punkte ist?
> 
> mfg


 

Ja. 

Tut weh, ist aber zu bestimmt 90% der Fall.


----------



## chillinmitch (19. April 2010)

Hallo schrotti, sorry hast recht es ist platz 28 (17punkte), siehe anhang. Da sind noch welche mit ihrem i7980 dazwischen gekommen. Aber wenn ich den 21577er eintragen würde, wäre auch 25. drin.  
Ich wollte nicht rumposen, sondern nur ein paar leute anregen. Denke halt, da sind noch einige punkte fürs forum drin...


----------



## Perseus88 (19. April 2010)

11430 p.  965be@4018  gtx260@ 700 - 1508 -1201   ddr2 800


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. April 2010)

SESOFRED schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann es sein das meine Punkte stimmen?
> 
> ...


Jau, die GTX wird ordentlich gebremst. Allerdings darfst du das Ergebnis nicht auf reale Spiele übertragen, denn dort fällt die CPU Limitierung meistens nicht so stark aus bzw. ist gar nicht vorhanden, weil du die Graka mit 16xAA und 32xAF ja immer auslasten kannst 

Dazu sei gesagt, dass die meisten hier nicht mit nem C2Q@3.4 benchen, sondern nem i7 mit über 4.2GHz, da ist schon ordentlich Unterschied ^^



> Hallo Masterchief. Hab mal dein ergebniss gecheckt.Von der cpu ist  doch alles schick-4,3 mit 1,26 volt.(loadline calibr.?)  Das schafft meine cpu nicht.
> Aber du glaubst garnicht was der catalyst aussmacht. Du hattest ja 9.12.  Einfach version 10.3 installieren und du hast 1000 gpu punkte mehr. 100  pro.
> gruss, micha


Jo, den neuen Treiber hau ich mal rauf, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe. Jo die CPU ist ordentlich, läuft bei ~1.33V auch noch ordentlich mit 4.55GHz. Dann allerdings nur, wenn ich den Ram von 12 auf 2GB reduziere, sonst spackt das Board rum. Vollbestückung scheint ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Problem zu sein.
Ja glaube LLC war an, aber macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied, weil der das auch ohne macht und sowieso ja das Board limitiert


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. April 2010)

Mein Ergebnis:

9583 Punkte (Performance Settings)

Habe mein System Oc hier der screen....

Sind die Ergebnisse ok?


----------



## Icke&Er (24. April 2010)

@ATI-Maniac93

Jop dein Ergebniss past, aber das geht doch sicher nochwas bei CPU und Graka oder? 

MFG


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> @ATI-Maniac93
> 
> Jop dein Ergebniss past, aber das geht doch sicher nochwas bei CPU und Graka oder?
> 
> MFG



Und ob da was geht
Temps sind alle noch im grünen Bereich...
Ich hau die 4870 mal auf 850mhz core und die Cpu probiere ich auch noch ein wenig hochzudrehen , gleich gibts update....^^

Ich hoffe es geht gut, aber viel passieren kann ja eigendlich nicht.

Edit:
Also cpu geht nichts mehr ohne Vcore erhöhung....Ich möchte jetzt aber auch keine abenteuerlichen Spannungen anlegen ,
 die Punkte sinds dann auch nicht wert als Schüler seine HW zu schrotten^^
Bei der 4870 geht noch einiges , sie läuft stabil @850/1000

Edit ^2
Siehe unten (Vcore erhöht )


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. April 2010)

UPDATE: 
Performance Setting:
9828P

Ein wenig Oc


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2010)

Hust .....*eine 5750er*  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hust .....*eine 5750er*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa , aber du hast auch doppelt soviel Speicher.....

Obwohl der Gpu Score ist bei der 4870 ja sogar höher^^
Von der Cpu müssen wir ja nicht anfangen zu reden


----------



## Ü50 (25. April 2010)

Das hier ist eine 4850er


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. April 2010)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Das hier ist eine 4850er



Da geht aber noch ordentlich mehr Coretakt...


----------



## Ü50 (25. April 2010)

Da geht aber noch ordentlich mehr Coretakt... 
Da geht leider nicht mehr sehr viel
Hier mal meine 4870.


----------



## Mr Bo (26. April 2010)

Achtung, eine Frage... 

Habe mein Sys jetzt auch mal mit Vantage gefüttert, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Systemen verstehe ich die niedrige " _Windows Contacts - searching _ " Rate nicht.
Habe jetzt einige male laufen lassen und es bessert sich nur unwesentlich.

Woran kann das liegen oder anders gefragt, was wird dort genau gemacht ?

Hier mein Vergleichslink
ORB - Compare

System ist wie unten in der Sig beschrieben


EDIT

Hallo, ist da jemand ...?


----------



## Shmendrick (27. April 2010)

Hab gerade bei mir durchlaufen lassen.

Sys.

Operating System
    MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
CPU
    AMD K10    46 °C X6 1090T
RAM
    4.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 668MHz  9-9-9-24 G.Skill Ripjaws
Motherboard
    ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula (AM3)
Graphics
    SyncMaster @ 1680x1050
    896MB GeForce GTX 275 (CardExpert Technology)    52 °C
Hard Drives
    160GB SAMSUNG SAMSUNG HD161HJ ATA Device (IDE)    31 °C
    160GB SAMSUNG SAMSUNG SP1614C ATA Device (IDE)    37 °C
    150GB Western Digital WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U0 ATA Device (IDE)    36 °C
    300GB Western Digital WDC WD3000GLFS-01F8U0 ATA Device (IDE)    34 °C
Optical Drives
    HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N ATA Device
    TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B ATA Device
Audio
    VIA High Definition Audio


3dmark Vantage

ORB - World of Performance


Bei Aquamark warens 

GFX 20,553
CPU 15,882
Gesammt: 124,778


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2010)

@Mr Bo

Vllt solltest du im richtigen Thread posten 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/10425-pcmark-vantage-punkte.html

Hier ist der *3d* Mark Vantage


----------



## Mr Bo (27. April 2010)

hey, gute Idee.......


----------



## Cyron78 (28. April 2010)

So.. ich hab ja nen Gb UD5, MB, damit sollte es bei vollbesetzung der Rams probleme geben. 

Kann ich aber noch nicht bestätigen.. bei 12gb Ram. Und dann sogar noch gemischt.. 
Corsair und Gskill


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2010)

So, auch mal eben durchlaufen lassen....PhysX.ON... mit meinen 24/7 Settings...


----------



## Cyron78 (30. April 2010)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> So, auch mal eben durchlaufen lassen....PhysX.ON... mit meinen 24/7 Settings...


 
Mit Quad Sli hatte ich 27974 Gpu punkte.
Reicht ja nicht an deinen ran 

Sehr nice.


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2010)

hihi....ich hatte bissel mehr, damals bei Quad-SLI...

Aber, das waren noch zeiten...


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2010)

Buhuu ....da stinkt mein Quad Cf ja voll gegen ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber waren ja nur ein paar kleine und ein quad


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Buhuu ....da stinkt mein Quad Cf ja voll gegen ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was hat dein Screen für eine komische Auflösung^^?


----------



## True Monkey (30. April 2010)

^^beschnitten ...weil er größer wie 300kb war und ich ihn so nicht im bot hätte einreichen können.
Gebencht aber in der richtigen Auflösung


----------



## Dr.House (1. Mai 2010)

@ RomeoJ


bei dem GTX 480 SLI bremst deine CPU aus und die Grakas laufen @ stock. Sind locker 40k drin mit mehr CPU Takt und leichtem Graka-OC.


----------



## RomeoJ (1. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss...und natürlich einem 980x...


----------



## Cyron78 (1. Mai 2010)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hihi....ich hatte bissel mehr, damals bei Quad-SLI...
> 
> Aber, das waren noch zeiten...


 
Dein Rechner läuft höher..
Zudem hatte ich nicht die gleiche Version der 295er von Gainward.. einmal mit one Pcb und einmal mit double .. war mein fehler beim einkauf, und ich hatte es nur kurz zum Test.


Und wir haben Phys an..aber psst..sach das kein^^


----------



## Cyron78 (1. Mai 2010)

Benches zwischen den Mainboards wären interessant. So Evga -Gigabyte und Asus.


----------



## Agr9550 (6. Mai 2010)

Mein neuester,is von gestern

i5 750 > 4,3ghz
Xfx 5870 xt > 953/1300
20050points (mein allererste 20k bench  freut mich irgendwie wie die sau,dachte erst die 20k hol ich erst mit mit mehr cpu clock)


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2010)

^^Dann schau mal was HT noch ausmacht 

Dieselbe Karte ein wenig höher getaktet aber weniger CPU Takt mit HT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (6. Mai 2010)

i5 750 hat doch kein HT  LEIDER  

aber Gpu und cpu geht noch bissle was,das test ich ma die tage


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (7. Mai 2010)

so cpu bench 35334 pkte - geht das i.O. für einen phenom II x3 720 be @ 4 kerne @3,4GHz ???

EDIT: gpu bench 12522 pkte - in ordnug für gtx 470 @ stock ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn du PhysX deaktiviert und über 20k Punkte weniger hast, würde ich sagen-> ja


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (7. Mai 2010)

haha ^^ ich schau mal kurz nach und schick ein screenshot ^^


EDIT: waren cpu test 1 und 2


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Mai 2010)

Ich meinte nur den CPU-Score, nicht das Endergebnis oder den Grafik-Score (der ich finde für dein System ok ist)


----------



## OnkelSatan (7. Mai 2010)

hm...
irgendwas mach ich falsch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- Punkte sind hier

Plattformnichts getaktet alles Standart)

-AMD x4 Phenom II 965be 
-4GB corsair XMS3 1333mhz dualchenel (2x2GB)
-HD4870 512MB GDDR5
-Asus M4A79T - Deluxe
-RAID 0 (5x160GB Hitachie 7200UPM)

OS : WIN7PROF64BIT
 (System erst im aprill mit aktuellen treibern neu aufgesetzt)

mir erscheinen meine punkte so wenieg

kann das irgendwer bestätiegen???


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

Nö ...für die Cpu und den Takt ist das OK


----------



## OnkelSatan (7. Mai 2010)

danke für die promte antwort True Monkey

kam mir n bissel blöd vor wegen nicht Übertacktet und so

also nochma bench mit Übertackteter graka

guckst du hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD4870 @780/1090


----------



## Cyron78 (7. Mai 2010)

Blöd vorkomm muss  sich keiner.. die Leute die nen Problem mit ihrer "wettbewerbsfähigkeit" haben sollten mal scharf nachdenken 

Ich steh zu mein Ergebniss und Fehlern..

Mehr als die gekaufte Hardware nicht hergibt -sollte man mit zufriedensein oder neue kaufen..
Und der neidische Rest an Personen können uns und mich mal


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

hehe ......ein Top Ergebniss mal ....HD 5450 DDR 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyron78 (7. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hehe ......ein Top Ergebniss mal ....HD 5450 DDR 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Eintrag 1339 gefiel mir besser. Aber danke für ein lächeln^^


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

@Cyron78
Dann brichst du jetzt wohl in Lachen aus 

8400 gs 128mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyron78 (7. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Cyron78
> Dann brichst du jetzt wohl in Lachen aus
> 
> 8400 gs 128mb
> ...


 
Der ist noch besser,

Vorallem der Vergleich zu deiner wertigen CPU und der Graka


----------



## OnkelSatan (8. Mai 2010)

@ Cyron78
Nich wegen dem Ergebniss sondern wegen dem unübertacktet in einem Beitrag für Overclocking^^


----------



## Agr9550 (9. Mai 2010)

Und nochma einer...

Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das ich ned mehr Blck rausbekomm aus der cpu,schade eigentlich egal später nochmal ransetzten vllt lässt sich doch noch was holen


----------



## Cyron78 (9. Mai 2010)

So.. auch ich kan PhysX ausmachen.

Links mit meinem alltags-Takt. Rechts mal an den Taktschrauben weiter gedreht.

Verdammt hard mein Cpu stabil zu bekommen ab 4,2 ghz^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Mai 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Verdammt hard mein Cpu stabil zu bekommen ab 4,2 ghz^^


Wird am Board liegen, oder? Schonmal mit mehr QPI/VTT Spannung versucht?


----------



## Cyron78 (14. Mai 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wird am Board liegen, oder? Schonmal mit mehr QPI/VTT Spannung versucht?


 
Sobald ich mehr Volt auf Cpu gab wollte er ja. Aber mehr ghz geht nicht wirklich gut. Qpi Vtt ist schon auf 1,41 V.

Also ja, entweder das Board oder dieser Turbomodus vom Ram, also der nicht TurboboostTech von Intel -der ist aus.

War mir jetzt nicht sicher ob der an war, bei so vielen Einstellungen überseh ich mal gern was.^^


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Mai 2010)

Hm irgenwie geht da nicht mehr, kommt mir irgendwie etwas wenig vor...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. Mai 2010)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Hm irgenwie geht da nicht mehr, kommt mir irgendwie etwas wenig vor...



Dein Gpu score ist etwas niedrig , oc + 1 Gb version der 4870 ich hab die 512mb Version (siehe anhang)
Dazu noch ne Ur Phenom.


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2010)

Leider kann ich die 260er nicht höher Ocen, da der OCP kaputt ist


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2010)

^^OCP  Was hat den dein Astra denn?


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^OCP  Was hat den dein Astra denn?



 die habe ich so von der8auer gekauft. Er sage aufgrund des kaputten Überspannungsschutztes (kutz OCP^^) kann man sie kaum mehr OCen.


----------



## xTc (16. Mai 2010)

Hab mal einen Run gemacht.


----------



## Agr9550 (16. Mai 2010)

Hab mal nen Xtreme Perf. durchlaufen lassen 

i5 750 @4.0ghz
Xfx 5870 @ 1008/1347


----------



## Schrotti (21. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch nen kleinen Run gemacht.

Einmal ohne und einmal mit PhysX

i7 860@4,2GHz
HD 5850@850/1200
8800 GTS 512@default


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2010)

Cf mit zwei 5750er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

Och man, ich habe hier nur weniger Punkte  habe ich schon gesagt das die Graka @ default und die CPU @ 3,3GHz läuft (das wären denn 24/7 Settings mit bunten Win und so)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Mai 2010)

Meine 24/7 Settings, einmal auf Performance und einmal auf Extreme.
Die CPU limitiert natürlich sehr stark, aber da war schonmal viel zu viel Spannung drauf (ca. 1.7V@Wakü), daher brauche ich jetzt schon 1.55V für 4GHz für nen 3D Mark Run..  Egal so läufts jedenfalls und für 24/7 kann man auch nicht drüber meckern denk ich.

Edit: Neue Benches auf 4GHz angehängt


----------



## Cyron78 (22. Mai 2010)

Na siehste, und diese Volt erhöhungen sind mir einfach zu hoch^^

Zumal ich keinen sauberen Eindruck mehr ab 4 ghz von meiner CPU habe.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2010)

CF mit 5770er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2010)

SLI mit GTX 275 @ default und i7 @ 4,2GHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyron78 (23. Mai 2010)

Gtx470 schneidet ja wie schon bekannt schlechter ab im Vantage^^


----------



## Schrotti (26. Mai 2010)

Das ist nicht nur schlecht, das ist grottig.

@Blech
Die Version ist aber nicht aktuell, wir sind bei 1.0.2.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Mai 2010)

Hmm, das Ergebnis ist vom letzten Jahr!
Und eins noch :


> *
> 3DMark Vantage v1.0.2 1901 changes*
> 
> *Notes:* The main 3DMark, CPU or graphics scores are NOT affected by this patch, and will remain compatible with original build 1.0.0 scores.


----------



## Schrotti (26. Mai 2010)

Ah ok.

Na dann ist es ja egal ob 1.0.1 oder 1.0.2


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Mai 2010)

Richtig. 
Nur die System/Komponentenerkennung, eine "schnellere" Ladezeit der Tests und ein Update des Feature Test(da soll sich was grundlegend verändert haben) ist hinzugekommen


----------



## PitBull (26. Mai 2010)

Meine CPU Limitiert mal voll


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Mai 2010)

Mit 4,5GHz auf der CPU, würdest du beim CPU Score auf ~18k kommen, aber ein i7 mit 3,3GHz und aktivierten HT schafft dann sogar schon ~20k 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Mai 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur schlecht, das ist grottig.
> 
> @Blech
> Die Version ist aber nicht aktuell, wir sind bei 1.0.2.


 
Grottig würd ich nicht sagen. Die gtx 470 ist kein Benchmarkbrecher, steckt aber voll power für alle derzeitigen Games ausser Metro2033, aber da befriedigt auch die 480er nicht meine Erwartungen. 
470er für 330 eu. Ich hätte es nicht gedacht, hätte erwartet man müsse ne 480er kaufen um Games auf Maximum Zocken zukönnen.
Dafür ist eine 480er viel zu teuer, 

Aber Glückwunsch an denen die sie haben


----------



## PitBull (27. Mai 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Mit 4,5GHz auf der CPU, würdest du beim CPU Score auf ~18k kommen, aber ein i7 mit 3,3GHz und aktivierten HT schafft dann sogar schon ~20k
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jupp deswegen ja, nur geht es ja bei mir um die GPU Punkte, die CPU @ 4Ghz reicht noch für die Spiele


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2010)

ICH LIEBE MEIN NEUEN CPU !!!! die bessten 350euro die ich je zum fenster rausgeballert hab  


INTEL core I7 875k @ Load optimal defaults
xfx 5870 XT @ Default
EVGA P55 Ftw
Geil Evo One 2133mhz

Das teil hat echt mehr druck als mein alter i5 750 selbst mit 4.2ghz  und das im "ORI" clock  HEUTE werd ich sehr sehr sehr sehr gut schlafen xD


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2010)

^^Ich bin auch am überlegen  vorallem ist der Preis gerade am fallen 
Allerdings sollte sich das Ding schon gut takten lassen, sonst ist er aus meiner sicht für die Katz


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2010)

ich kann dir die nächsten tage ma bescheid geben wie er sich takten lässt  bissle feuer unterm arsch machen dem kleinen 

man man man ich dachte so "haja ori trakt werden vllt 15k-16k im cpu score kommen" dann das resultat,bin fast im dreieck gesprungen xD
bin echt gespannt was er sagt wenn er mal auf  4.0-4.5 läuft


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2010)

Der 860'er hat doch schon bei 2,8GHz ~17k, bei 3,3GHz ~20k, bei 4GHz ~24,5k und bei 4,3GHz sind es bisschen über 26k 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich reitzt halt der offene Multi, da mich mein BCLK ab 202 sehr stark einschränkt  (allerdings auch was die benötigte Vcore angeht) vielleicht geht der "neue" ja etwas besser


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2010)

hab ma eben nen 4,0ghz bench rennen lassen

spannungen sind halt echt mager wenn ich überleg was ich mit meinem i5 750 hatte,wäre sicher noch weniger gegangen mit vcore ,war aber nur mal nen SCHNELLER test (bin gerade bissle zapplig )

vcore:1,30v
with vdroop
vtt: 1,25v
PLL:1.80v
Pch:1.05v

turbo mode on
Multi:22
Tempratur beim benchen 47grad (ca wie mein i5 750) 
WIN: windows vista 65 (muss bald mal win 7 drauf machen)

Graka XFX5870 xt 1039/1369mhz


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Mai 2010)

so hier mal wieder was von mir


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2010)

Zwei 57*5*0 er  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Mai 2010)

Du schaffst es immer wieder mir den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2010)

Dafür zeige ich dir aber auch was machbar ist 

Zwei 5770er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte den ram und den Vram


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bekomme mein altes SLI-Gespann einfach nicht überboten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyron78 (28. Mai 2010)

Hihi.. würd sowohl lieber ne 470er empfehlen als ne 5870er 

..oder auch 2^^


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2010)

haste mal mehr SPEICHERTAKT versucht,blech?

also meine xfx schafft 1369mhz (1250mv unter wakü) und das hat gut points gebracht  (weiss nun ned ob du ne wakü 58** hast)
pci-e takt vllt ma anheben hab gehört das soll auch nochmal maginal points bringen?


p.s OFFtopic
also 875k bin ich nun bei 4,6ghz ^^ morgens gehts weiter hab noch bissle spannung zuverfügung


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Mai 2010)

^^Ne, die Karte hat noch den standard Lüfter drauf (und vernüftig takten[Chip] will die Karte sich nicht lassen, egal wieviel Spannung )

Bei wieviel Volt hast du ihn den jetzt für die 4,6GHz(mit allen Kernen+HT?)?
[für können für die Unterhaltung auch das How-To zu spammen, mit Text u. Bildern ... ]


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (30. Mai 2010)

Toll bekomme jedes mal nach dem Benchmark die Meldung, dass ich die Basic-Version oder höher benötige. Nen neuen Free-Key anfordern bringt nichts.

Müsste ichs mir jetzt echt kaufen? 

(kA wieso ichs nicht google )


----------



## Tommes_83 (30. Mai 2010)

Also ich komme im Performancemode nur auf 7519 Punkte  Das liegt aber sicher an meiner alten GPU. CPU, Board und Ram sind ja neu,


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2010)

Stimmt genau, ohne leistungsstarke GPU kann man den Vantage vergessen. Dann bringt auch eine starke CPU überhaupt nichts


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (3. Juni 2010)

*Punkte ok???*

Phenom X4 9650 oc
HD 5770 oc
97XX Punkte


----------



## Schrotti (3. Juni 2010)

i7 860@4,2GHz
ATI 5850@850/1200
kein PhysX

18769 Punkte

Die VGpu kann ich bei der Powercolor PCS+ 5850 leider nicht erhöhen.


----------



## Blacksteel (3. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand wie man die Punkte zusammenrechnet ?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (3. Juni 2010)

Blacksteel schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man die Punkte zusammenrechnet ?



Klar . du nimmst die Summe aus GPU und CPU Score und diese dann dividiert durch 2....
Dann stimmt es so um die +/- 400 Punkte^^

Das macht dann bei dir:

~26290 Punkte


----------



## Blacksteel (3. Juni 2010)

Ah ok, Danke


----------



## Cyron78 (4. Juni 2010)

Blacksteel schrieb:


> Ah ok, Danke


 
Wow. 2* 5970 ? 

Müssten echt mehr Punkte sein.. ich hatte mit Quad Sli 295er auch nicht mehr.
Irgendwie ist Quad Sli teurer als es nützt 

2 * 285er kam ich auch auf 26000 Punkte.. Komich komich^^


Aber wir werden sehen wie diese Karten im neuen Dx11 abschneiden.


----------



## DC1984 (8. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal mein Ergebnis. Mein alter Quad bremst schon etwas aus, zum Zocken langst aber noch. Nächstes Jahr kommt Sandybridge


----------



## Schrotti (8. Juni 2010)

Hier ein erster Test mit meiner neuen GTX 480.


----------



## gam0r (9. Juni 2010)

@ ATi-Maniac93

sry, aber die rechenart kann nicht! stimmen, dann wärens bei mir round about 30.000 points.
___


mein aktueller run war bei 15.323 points alles ohne OC, außer die graka, die is von werk aus schon etwas OC 

gruss gam0r


----------



## der blaue blitz (11. Juni 2010)

so ich auch will....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...45359-vantage-sli-3-6ghz-1800mhz8-8-8-24.html

heute abend gibts den cpu dann auf 4GHz+

dann mach ich auch die future test aus, Versprochen.lol


----------



## Communicator (11. Juni 2010)

der blaue blitz schrieb:


> heute abend gibts den cpu dann auf 4GHz+


 
Dann aber ohne PhysX ?? Wäre mal interessant. Nur mal zum Vergleich zur starken 480er von Schrotti.

Gruß.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2010)

Ich kann ja mal eine ATI dagegenhalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2010)

Hab ich das hier schon gepostet? kA, egal  
Meine beiden 5850er in Zusammenarbeit mit nem Q9550, der natürlich auch auf 4.06GHz noch übel bremst. Bei der CPU ist schicht, ist leider nur ein C1er. Ansonsten hätte ich den schon auf 5GHz geprügelt 

Der erste Screen ist Performance, der andere Extreme-Preset@1920x1200.
Ich versuche jetzt noch mal Runs auf 4.2GHz in der Hoffnung auf Besserung 

PS: Ja, meine zweite Karte ist ne totale Gurke, da kann ich auch gleich bei den CCC-Taktbeschränkungen bleiben (mal abgesehen davon, dass sie sofort abstürzt, wenn man es mit nem anderen Programm versucht...)
Die erste bekommt über 1000MHz gut hin.

// Ai, da hat Paint Mist gebaut 

//Noch nen Run auf 4.2GHz gemacht, da sieht man mal, was läppische 140MHz da für einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## der blaue blitz (11. Juni 2010)

hier ma eins ohne Physx und ohne future test
alles @stock
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...neuer-i7-2741-picture45394-vantage-stock.html

und zum vergleich HT an.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-neuer-i7-2741-picture45413-vantage-ht.html


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2010)

Auch mal zwei 260er ....Grakas auf stock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (13. Juni 2010)

sonnen gulftown is schon was schönes muss ich sagen  *neid*
Hast genau 10.000 CPU points mehr zu meinem 875k bei selben core speed (hatte bei 4,5Ghz 27344 cpu points)

 hat schon mehr gpu score liegt wohl am 10.5

cpu: intel i7 875k @ 4509MHz
mainboard: EVGA p55 ftw
ram: DDR 3 GEIL evo One @ 2100MHz
Graka Xfx 5870 XT @ 1046/1373
Win: Vista 64bit (bald ma win 7 drauf da ich ja nun HT hab)


----------



## der blaue blitz (13. Juni 2010)

4,2GHz  das er das macht 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...euer-i7-2741-picture45692-vantage-4-2ghz.html


----------



## Heady978 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab dann auch mal einen 

#System#
CPU: Phenom II X6 1055T @4,004 GHz
RAM: 4GB(2x2) DDR3 1600 CL7 ECO G.SKILL @1579MHz
Board: Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
Graka: nVidia GeForce GTX480 @800/1848MHz
OS: Win7 Prof 64Bit
sonstiges: PhysX on


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2010)

^^Dann wiederhole mal das ganze und mach vorher Physik X aus 

Denn wir benchen hier alle ohne Physik X um besser mit ATI Karten vergleichen zu können


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Juni 2010)

Heady978 schrieb:


> Ich hab dann auch mal einen



Wieso so wenig Punkte??? Hab mit meiner gtx295 wesentlich mehr Punkte allerdings auch mit PhysX aber trotzdem krasser Unterschied.Hab 27000 Punkte...was ja wohl viel mehr ist...warum das denn???


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2010)

^^das ist ein AMD


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^das ist ein AMD



Werde ich die 25000 mit nem i7 und ner gtx 480 knacken können bei 3400 Mhz und bissl 480er ocen???


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2010)

nööp ...auf jeden Fall nicht mit abgeschalteten Physik x 

Aber du kannst ja mal hier nachschauen was so geht ....wähle aber bei Anzahl der Kerne --1 aus 

GeForce GTX 480 videocard


----------



## Heady978 (14. Juni 2010)

Also ich geh mal davon aus, dass der i7 pro Kern bei gleichem Takt wesentlich effizienter ist als ein Thuban(Turban )-Kern. Bis zu den 4GHz, gabs mit jeder Takterhöhung auch mehr Punkte. Nicht umsonst wird ein 1055T "nur" 180 Euro kosten. 
Zusätzlich habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass Vantage kaum einen Vorteil aus mehr als 4 Kernen zieht... Bench mit 4-Kernen läuft gerade. Interessiert mich auch gerade.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> nööp ...auf jeden Fall nicht mit abgeschalteten Phsik x
> 
> Aber du kannst ja mal hier nachschauen was so geht ....wähle aber bei Anzahl der Kerne  --1 aus
> 
> GeForce GTX 480 videocard



Ich hab schiss das die Gtx 480 langsamer ist als meine Gtx 295...ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Heady978 (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich dem Phenom 2 seiner 6 Kerne klaue, dann sinkt der 3DMark-Score von 22178 auf 21752.
Verlust also bei 426 Punkte oder eben ca. 1,9%

Ich würd also drauf wetten, dass mit dem i7 920+GTX480 mehr als 22000Punkte drin sind. 25000 halte ich für möglich, aber da wirds langsam dünn denke ich. Selbst wenn du mit der GTX480 nicht unbedingt schlechter weg kommst, so wird der Leistungszuwachs zumindest im Vantage wohl ehr gering sein.

edit: Für True  Monkey das Ganze nochmal ohne PhysX, um besser ATI zu beschummel... äh ... um besser mit ATI vergleichen zu können.  
P18336, natürlich wieder mit allen 6 Kernen


----------



## psyphly (14. Juni 2010)

Gerade eben mit meinem Lappi durchlaufen lassen das Trial.....


----------



## Th3 GhOst (15. Juni 2010)

So meine momentane einstellung,
vllt kommt "später" noch bisschen was mehr 

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Agr9550 (15. Juni 2010)

gestern mal paar ver CCC versucht

cpu takt grakatakt ramtakt waren immer die selben,beim dem guten cpu score hab ich nur ned cpu z geöffnet weil der gpu score nix war  (wollt den eigentlich für mich behalten)

1x ccc 10.2 (guter cpu score zumindest mein höchster zur zeit (4509mhz mit 1000mhz ramtakt)
1x ccc 10.4a (mein 2höchster gesamtscore dafür mit weniger gpu score wie sonst,höchsten gpu score hatte ich mit dem standart ccc 10.4,eigentlich bräucht ich nun nen bench der ne mischung aus dem gpu score meines 10.4 damals war und die cpu score vom 10.2 der oben zusehn is  dann wäres es auch mal 23000glatt ;P ) 


den CCC 10.5 hab ich direkt runtergeworfen als ich germekt hab das ich bildruckler bekomm selbst in abschnitten wo 80fps anliegen


----------



## chillinmitch (15. Juni 2010)

1,2 volt für 4,5ghz mit 8 threads!? sehr schön .

Kannst du was zu deinen temps sagen?

quäl das ding mal richtig(1,4v+), dann schaffst du vielleicht auch noch 5Ghz.
Das wär echt der hammer.

gruss micha


----------



## kmf (15. Juni 2010)

Heut nacht entstanden im Zuge von Bios rumgespiele. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter 1,05V geht mit 700MHz gar nix. Mit 1,1V funktioniert zwar 800MHz, aber aushalten kannst den Krach nicht mehr. Scheiß Montagskarten.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal eine ATI dagegenhalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow , deutlich mehr Punkte wie die GTX 480 und dass mit einer 5870 , aber das ist man ja von dir gewohnt


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (15. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein Highscore 
i7 920 @4,2GHz HT on, EAH5870 @900/1250


----------



## Agr9550 (15. Juni 2010)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> 1,2 volt für 4,5ghz mit 8 threads!? sehr schön .
> 
> Kannst du was zu deinen temps sagen?
> 
> ...


 
die 1,28v stimmen ned ganz kommen wohl vom c-state etc
real v waren 1,43v, temps liegen bei rund 70grad im CPU test und in den anderen um die 50°

höchstens score den ich bis jetzt validiert hatte waren 4794mhz (eigentlich 4804mhz aber cpu z wollt die mir ned freigeben hat immer auf 4,7 validiert DIE SAU )
wenn mein neuer ram da is hoff ich das ich die 5.0Ghz validiert bekomm  Und dann sollt es auch benches mit 4.7 geben,nur zur zeit spinnt der ram bissle deshalb bekomm ich das gerade noch ned stabil für nen Bench




kmf schrieb:


> Heut nacht entstanden im Zuge von Bios rumgespiele.
> Unter 1,05V geht mit 700MHz gar nix. Mit 1,1V funktioniert zwar 800MHz, aber aushalten kannst den Krach nicht mehr. Scheiß Montagskarten.


 
mach mal bitte ein OHNE physX


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Juni 2010)

@Agr9550: Nette CPU, schon mal getestet was maximal geht? Sollten doch 5GHz drin sein bei deiner momentanen Kühlung oder nicht ^^ Board und Ram kann ja nicht limitieren, weil offener Multi 
Habe selber momentan nen i7 920, der 4.5GHz bei 1.33V macht, leider geht nicht mehr wegen dem Board. Daher wär von dir nen Run mit noch mehr Takt mal interessant ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juni 2010)

1090T @ 4 GHz | HD5870 @ 900 / 1300 MHz


----------



## Agr9550 (15. Juni 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Agr9550: Nette CPU, schon mal getestet was maximal geht? Sollten doch 5GHz drin sein bei deiner momentanen Kühlung oder nicht ^^ Board und Ram kann ja nicht limitieren, weil offener Multi
> Habe selber momentan nen i7 920, der 4.5GHz bei 1.33V macht, leider geht nicht mehr wegen dem Board. Daher wär von dir nen Run mit noch mehr Takt mal interessant ^^


 
stimmt ram limitiert ned aber der ram spinnt leicht mal hat er bock auf 2000MHz mal wieder nicht mal mag er auch nur 1800Mhz,der geht nun die tage zur rma weil die spedi. hält er auch ned ein....Habs eben nochmal versucht wenigstens nen deathshot hinzulegen für HW bot (als einstieg) aber keine chance selbst bei 1,49v ned da springt mir sofort ne meldung mit "crash memory" auf,MEMtest sagt das selbe das der nen schlag weghat 

rein aus interresse hatte ich mal geschaut was BLCK möglich waren und immerhin gingen da 218 also mehr als ausreichend nun wart ich erstmal auf mein neuen ram und dann gehts wieder los auf mhz jagd  nächster ram wird dann nen G skill PI mit cl10 und 2400MHz bigger than better und so 

TANTE EDIT:
damit ned im spam endet eben mal geschaut was mein Xfx 5870 max ram/chiptakt schafft bei 1250mv bevor es wieder bremst

Strom: 1250Mv 
chiptakt:1070mhz (mit 1066mhz hab ich aber den selben score gehabt)
Speichertakt:1377mhz

alles drüber bringt nix mehr sprich weniger points oder direkt bildfehler,und mehr MV ich weiss ned hab leichte skruppel ^^ die 23000points will er einfach ned voll machen  immer so knapp vor dem ziel und dann doch wieder *FAIL*


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Juni 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Heut nacht entstanden im Zuge von Bios rumgespiele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also kann man doch mit ner Gtx470/80 über 27000 Punkte kriegen!?


----------



## Agr9550 (16. Juni 2010)

crack,er hatte physiX an,ich weiss ned genau wie sich das auf den gpu score auswirkt wegen limitierung etc aber ich glaub das tut def sein teil dazubeitragen 

deshalb schrieb ich ja schon er soll ma physix ausmachen 


schrottis GTX 480 2-3 seite zuvor hatte "gerademal" 20600points auch mit leichtem oc und nem i7 860 bei 4.0ghz << sind übrigens weniger points als ich hatte bei 4.0ghz und mit meiner xfx 5870 bei 953mhz/ 1300 (xfx 5870 XT (standarttakt raten sind da 865/1300))

also nen reltaiv guter vergleich wie ich find beides leicht oc, karten mit mit "gleichem" system
ich hatte 21217 GPU only


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> alles drüber bringt nix mehr sprich weniger points oder direkt bildfehler,und mehr MV ich weiss ned hab leichte skruppel ^^ die 23000points will er einfach ned voll machen  immer so knapp vor dem ziel und dann doch wieder *FAIL*


Ach trau dich ^^ Hab auch meine 5850 (die eigentlich nicht mal meine war zu dem Zeitpunkt) auch direkt aus der Verpackung mit dem Referenzkühler auf 1.35V gekloppt, war auch nix bei ^^ Halt Lüfter auf 100% und dann lief die 1010/1300.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein 24/7 Setting!

Man die CPU sucks, zumindestens punktemäßig ^^


----------



## Agr9550 (16. Juni 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ach trau dich ^^ Hab auch meine 5850 (die eigentlich nicht mal meine war zu dem Zeitpunkt) auch direkt aus der Verpackung mit dem Referenzkühler auf 1.35V gekloppt, war auch nix bei ^^ Halt Lüfter auf 100% und dann lief die 1010/1300.


 

guggst du 

1082/1371MHz @1299mv

beim ram is nun ende ab 1377mhz hängt se sich im bench auf (egal ob 1250mv oder 1299mv) Aber chip geht sicher noch was


----------



## kmf (17. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also kann man doch mit ner Gtx470/80 über 27000 Punkte kriegen!?


Mit einer wohl kaum. 



Agr9550 schrieb:


> crack,er hatte physiX an,ich weiss ned genau wie sich das auf den gpu score auswirkt wegen limitierung etc aber ich glaub das tut def sein teil dazubeitragen
> 
> deshalb schrieb ich ja schon er soll ma physix ausmachen
> 
> ...


Meinst wirklich dazu ist PhysX fähig? 

Ich denke, es ist eher auf SLi zurückzuführen.


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Juni 2010)

ich denke mal nicht wäre mir zumindest neu ^^

die 24000 sind in nem sli verbund mit 2x 470?! hätte da ehrlich mehr von erwartet


----------



## kmf (17. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> ich denke mal nicht wäre mir zumindest neu ^^
> 
> die 24000 sind in nem sli verbund mit 2x 470?! hätte da ehrlich mehr von erwartet


Ich - ehrlich gesagt  - auch.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> guggst du
> 
> 1082/1371MHz @1299mv
> 
> beim ram is nun ende ab 1377mhz hängt se sich im bench auf (egal ob 1250mv oder 1299mv) Aber chip geht sicher noch was


 
Ja, das mim vRam ist auch logisch, der kriegt ja nicht die Spannung von der GPU ab, sondern wird extra geregelt. Es gibt aber nur sehr wenige Karten, bei denen man die vRam Voltage auch noch verstellen kann.
Kriegste bestimmt noch deine 23k voll, wenn dus mal mit 1.1GHz Chip versuchst  (und ggf. mehr Spannung )


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Juni 2010)

@kmf 
denk ma die cpu wird da halt limitieren 
mal mehr cpu takt versucht ob dann der score hoch geht ?

@master
tim taylor würde nun sagen
"Mehr power" 

denk auch das ich die noch voll bekomm 
als letzte option schreib ich dann mal noch pcie takt hoch sollte evtll auch noch minimal was bringen


----------



## kmf (17. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> @kmf
> denk ma die cpu wird da halt limitieren
> mal mehr cpu takt versucht ob dann der score hoch geht ?
> 
> ...


Ich will dem QX nicht mehr zumuten, da er in diesem Rechner nur mit Luftkühlung läuft. Ich hab zwar vor, auch diesen Rechner in den nächsten Wochen komplett auf Wakü umzustellen, aber zuvor muss ich erst noch für jemand anderen einen wassergekühlten Rechner bauen.

CPU limitiert natürlich bei dieser Taktrate von 3,6Ghz. Mir war aber in erster Linie wichtig, die beiden 470er leiser zu kriegen. Deshalb die Spielereien am Bios. Hab auch eine ganz passable Taktung gefunden.


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Juni 2010)

ah ok kann ich verstehn



SOOOOOOOO 23000 done 

1344mv
1100MHz
1373Mhz
pci takt 100 (eleet sagt aber nur 99,2)

als CCC hab ich nun den 10.6
ich glaub der skaliert bissle besser als den 10.4a 

aufjedenfall werd ich den run nochmal starten aber mal mit 110er pci takt mal schauen ob sich noch was ergibt 
ansonsten gibts nächste woeche def einiges mehr an points

hab mir nämlich gerade ne xfx 5970 Black edition bestellt  somit is mein TRI CF gespann dann auch Komplett (ek block liegt ja schon seit geraumer zeit hier,brauch ich nur neue pads da ich die mal anderweitig gebraucht habe)


----------



## Outlaw15 (17. Juni 2010)

Hey ich wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Aber ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar startet bei mir der 4.Test (also Crash'n'Burn bzw. CPU-Test 2) nicht  Ich weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte -.- Viele Grüße


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Juni 2010)

erklär mal genauer (umso genau es erklärst umso mehr antworten und hilfestellungen wirste wohl bekommen )

läuft der erste cpu test den durch ohne probleme?
hast Ori takt der cpu ? 
was passiert beim 2 startet der den und bricht dann ab mit fehler meldung oder kommt der erst garnicht zum vorschein ? also bleibt das bild direkt schwarz


----------



## Outlaw15 (17. Juni 2010)

Ja die anderen Tests laufen ohne Probleme durch. Nur bei diesem fängt er nicht an zu laden. Es bleibt einfach das Startbild des Benchmarks.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2010)

Outlaw15 schrieb:


> Hey ich wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Aber ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar startet bei mir der 4.Test (also Crash'n'Burn bzw. CPU-Test 2) nicht  Ich weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte -.- Viele Grüße


 

Installiere mal den neuesten Patch ....1.02

Futuremark - Benchmarks - 3DMark Vantage - Download


----------



## Outlaw15 (17. Juni 2010)

Ich habe bereits Version 1.0.2


----------



## Outlaw15 (17. Juni 2010)

Ok Problem gelöst. Hab es neu installiert. Danke aber an alle!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Juni 2010)

dadaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

bissle pcie Takt feintuning hier
bissle takt da
bissle ram dort

man bin ich gespannt wenn die 5970 noch da liegt was dann rauskommt


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2010)

@Agr9550

Warum nimmst du mit deiner HW nicht bei Hwbot und/oder am neuen PCGHX Gewinnspiel teil?

MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Juni 2010)

hab ehrlich gesagt garnix von mitbekommen hab mich nur kurz vorgstern angemeldet und dann bin ich direkt ins bett gefallen ich schaus aber danke für den tipp ich schaus mir später mal an 
denk aber nich das ich da große chancen hab


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juni 2010)

Aber sicher!

Und am Gewinnspiel sollten hier so einige mal vorbeischauen, da hier so potente HW am Start ist um was zu reißen ^^

MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Juni 2010)

hab ma eben geschaut was alles vorraussetzung is
und da happert es leider schon

hab nur orginal keys für 3D06 und Vantage,man muss aber auch 05 und die vorgängner min 1mal laufen lassen  schade eigentlich naja egal dafür hab ich es endlich geschafft mein cpu z bei hwbot hochzuladen platz 6 von 7 vor mir alle mit LN2 oder kokü  dafür am wenigstens vcore von allen 7mitbewerber, immerhin in etwas auch wenn mir klar is das mit ln2 mehr her muss


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2010)

@Agr9550
Hey ....schau mal hier rein 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html

Da sind alle downloadlinks für die Benchmarks ....und nur beim Vantage ist es so das du es nur einmal laufen lassen kannst.
Bei allen anderen kannst du selbst in der Free Version die Benchmarks mehrmals laufen lassen.

Topic

2x 5770




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Juni 2010)

ich danke 

direkt ma alle über nacht ziehn,wusst ich garnich das die älteren alle mehrmals laufen lassen kannst,mein 06 hab ich von der pcgh cd damals und den vantage hab ich bei ner graka mitdazu bekommen


----------



## Perseus88 (18. Juni 2010)

AMD P2 @4018Mhz/GTX260@738-1511-1100/11423 Punkte


----------



## XE85 (18. Juni 2010)

mal angetestet was so geht - alles @ Standarttakt

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

@XE85

Ist das nur eine oder sind das zwei Grakas ?
Denn wenn das nur eine ist dann fahre ich jetzt noch in die Stadt und hole mir wieder eine da wir beide ein geradezu identisches Sys haben


----------



## XE85 (18. Juni 2010)

Es sind 3 - alles ohne oc versteht sich - Ich vermute das die CPU ziemlich bremst - hab ihne einfach mal durchlaufen lassen weils mich interessiert hat 

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

...ok 

Ich habe schon gedacht mein Sys ist im Arsch.

Hast du deinen 980er schon mal getestet wie gut er geht....Wakü oder Luft ?


----------



## XE85 (18. Juni 2010)

nein bis jetzt leider noch nicht - Ich hatte einfach noch keine Zeit ordentlich zu testen - gekühlt wird mit Wakü

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein vorsichtiger versuch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juni 2010)

@True

Da siehtt man ja mal wieder wie stark Intel optimiert das alles ist 

Habe auch mit zwei GTX 260 ABER einem X4 955BE @ 3,95GHz getestet und bin nur auf ca 17k gekommen!

Echt schade, dabei ich mehr auf der GPU hatte!

MFG

David


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

^^Ähh ...du hast schon gesehen wieviel Threads ich habe


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Juni 2010)

upps...dachte das war noch mit deinem 965ger 

Dann ist das natürlich klar! Aber dann ist es ja fast schon etwqas wenig oder?

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2010)

^^Die grakas sind stock


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

so eben nochma 600points draufsetzen können

mal guggen die 23k bei gpu wenn ich die noch vollbekomm wär das klasse


----------



## Rilcom (19. Juni 2010)

Hi sehe ich das richtig, dass nach dem im Anhang aufgeführten Screenshot  die Grafikkarte die den Prozessor ausbremst und wenn ja ist das  beachtenswert der Unterschied des Wertes der CPU?

Den den ersten habe ich mit einer Sapphire HD4890 Toxic gemacht den  zweiten mit einer Powercolor HD5870 PCS.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Welche PCS hast du? Die mit dem Standardkühler oder von der PCS+?


----------



## Rilcom (19. Juni 2010)

Ne kein Standart. Zwar Standarttakt aber der Kühler der PCS+


----------



## Heady978 (19. Juni 2010)

@Rilcom: Die meisten Vantage-Scores, die ich bisher mit einer 5870@Stock gesehen habe, waren so bei 16000-17000 Punkte im Performance-Setting. Deine 15300 sind da schon grenzwertig, aber ohne weitere Infos *Mit dem ganzen Zaun wink* würd ich mich nicht dazu hinreißen lassen, die CPU als Grund dafür zu nennen, auch wenn das bei 1800 Plans/s naheliegend wäre.

So, ich hab dann auch nochmal an meinem System gefeilt und bin nun an dem Punkt, wo ich sagen würde, mit Luftkühlung ist kaum mehr was zu machen, schon gar nicht mit dem Stock-Kühler meiner GTX480. Der Speicher der GTX von MSI lässt sich übrigens fast gar nicht zu mehr Takt überreden.

Einmal P24851 mit und einmal P20607 ohne PhysX:


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

Eine 4890er .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

samma true 

was hast du nich zuhause  

@rilcom
ich versteh gerade deine "aufregung" garnich

16k bei gpu score is ganz normal mit ner 5870 wenn du nur 12k bei cpu hast 

was haste überhaupt für ne cpu ?! und bei welchen takt läuft die
(hatte übrigens damals mit meinem q9550 e0 stepping bei 2,8ghz den selben gpu score @ default)

guggs du:
http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/8248/bench1xfx5870q9550nonoc.jpg

600points unterschied im cpu score können durchaus auch tollerranz sein + nen schlechten run erwischt


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Rilcom schrieb:


> Ne kein Standart. Zwar Standarttakt aber der Kühler der PCS+



me too, wie verhält sich deine beim OC, und wie hoch bekommst du deine? meine schafft 920 / 1300 @ 24/7.


----------



## Heady978 (19. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> samma true
> 
> was hast du nich zuhause
> ...



Genau das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht... sollte uns das Angst machen?


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> samma true
> 
> was hast du nich zuhause


 
Schau mal in mein Profil ....da ist eine "kleine " auswahl meiner Grakas 

Mal was kleines 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rilcom (19. Juni 2010)

@True Monkey was meinst du damit ?

@Agr9550 Habe einen Intel Core i5-750 läuft mit Standarttakt von 2,66 GHz ich weiß es ist nicht der optimale Prozessor für die GarKa, wollte eigentlich eine HD5850 nehmen, habe die HD5870 aber im Neuwertigem Zustand für 220 € bekommen, da musste ich zuschlagen.

Wollte nur halt gern wissen, ob die Werte die ich habe (sind immer so +/- ein bisschen) bei 15k Punkten für meine Harwdare sind. Habe übrigens ein Asus P7P55D

@ BautznerSnef noch nicht getestet


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

@Rilcom
Klick mal auf mein Nick Name und schau in mein öffentliches Profil.
Da ist dann ein Ordner mit dem Namen Grakas 

Mal vier GPUs ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

hatte den vor meinem jetzigen i7 auch nen i5 750 (ori takt hatte ich auch nur 12k Cpu score wenn ich mich rechtentziffer )

CLOCK den i5 750  is nen feines teil für wenig geld
der schafft das schon aber dann halt nur mit OC 

Mit 4,5Ghz hatte ich 20126points im cpu score 
und mit 969/1350mhz hatte ich 20678points GPU score 

gesamt waren dann 20537 

also ganz ruhig brauner das hat alles seine richtigkeit 


@true
2x 4850 x2 NICE
schade das die cpu nur sownig points hatte wäre sicher nen schöner score mit nem cpu der bissle mehr score an tag legt ! irgendwas mit HT vorzeugsweise


----------



## Rilcom (19. Juni 2010)

> Da ist dann ein Ordner mit dem Namen Grakas





Kann ich auch irgendwo sehen, welche Ergebnisse andere mit dem i5-750 mit Standarttakt erreicht haben ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

True bei der 4850 X2 geht doch noch was, oder?


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

^^Rechts ...Alben 

5850 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rilcom (19. Juni 2010)

> also ganz ruhig brauner das hat alles seine richtigkeit



Super thx das beruight wirklich. An OC dachte ich auch schon erst Recht mit der GraKa nur habe ich weder GraKa OC noch Prozessor OC bissher gemacht. Und leider bissher keine gute ANleitung für OC Anfänger gefunden.

Wobei das GraKa OC mit z.B. Rivatuner scheinbar nicht so schwer ist.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Rechts ...Alben
> 
> 5850
> 
> ...



Mario, guter Hinweis.
Dann werde ich bei Gelegenheit, meine auch mal darstellen.
Werde mir jedoch vorher noch eine andere Cam. zulegen, für Nahaufnahmen.
Ich habe nur eine alte Power Shot S50.


----------



## Agr9550 (19. Juni 2010)

lies mal das HOW TO OVERCLOCK LYNNFIELD (unter overclocking CPUS)  das is echt verständlich hab selbst ich damals verstanden 

Oc der karte kannste auch mit MSI afterBurner machen das is sogar noch leichter musst nur die Cfg neu schreiben dazu gibts aber nen THREAD bei OC grafikarten (sammelthread msi afterburner)  

in den 2 threads kannste auch fragen ob das alles so ok is was du eingestellt hast !


hab die mal was aus meinem privat ordner rausgesucht,wenn nen guten CPU kühler hast KÖNNTEST das evtll auch schaffen solang eben deine cpu ned zuwarm wird und ned direkt vollgas auf cpu nb gibst das es direkt alles wegbrennt  

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/8388/benchi5420ghz9001300mhz.jpg


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Rechts ...Alben
> 
> 5850
> 
> ...


Warum hast du mit 4000MHz i7 und 5850@1001/1105 mehr Punkte als ich mit 4300MHz i7 und 5850@1010/1230 !?


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Warum hast du mit 4000MHz i7 und 5850@1001/1105 mehr Punkte als ich mit 4300MHz i7 und 5850@1010/1230 !?


 
weil ich der bessere tweaker bin 

naja ...und mein core hat ein wenig mehr Cache als deiner


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2010)

@True, diese frage von Masterchief79 war ja ohi auch überflüssig


----------



## Chrisch (20. Juni 2010)

Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4.2GHz + GTX470 SLI @ 800/1600/1800

3DMark liegt Intel irgendwie mehr


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juni 2010)

Vantage skaliert auch sehr sehr gut auf Multi-GPU Systeme!
Aber das mit Intel stimmt leider auch 

MFG


----------



## Agr9550 (20. Juni 2010)

man man man wenn ich den score seh dann wird meine vorfreude immer größe auf die kommenden tage wenn endlich meine 5970 bei mir eintrifft 

das mit den amds find dich echt schade das die im 3D mark V. so "abkacken" weil preislich sind die halt echt nicht zuschlagen vorallem der 6kerner zur zeit 

warum kann es noch nicht Di-Mi sein *auch nen multi gpu lauf haben will*


----------



## XE85 (20. Juni 2010)

so mal ein bisschen oced

CPU @ 4,276 GHz
GPUs @ stock

mfg


----------



## Cyron78 (21. Juni 2010)

Meine GTX so weit hochgezogen wie ging -ist aber mit leichten Grafikfehlern verbunden^^. -bei mehr Mhz gibs abstürze.

Ein Test mit 2 470ern kommt die Woche..

Edit:
oO..  2mal gleiche Cpu-Z Bild.. wollte eigentlich den Ram haben^^


----------



## XE85 (21. Juni 2010)

dein prozzi braucht aber auch ordentlich Spannung, 1,48V für 4,2 GHz is schon heftig

mfg


----------



## affli (21. Juni 2010)

@xe
ach du ******** was für eine power..


----------



## Heady978 (21. Juni 2010)

@Chrisch: SLI auf nem 890FX-Board? Ging das so ganz einfach mit einbauen und los, oder muss man dazu noch fleißig an Treibern und BIOS werkeln?! ... offiziell wird SLI ja nicht auf den Boards unterstützt.


----------



## Cyron78 (21. Juni 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> dein prozzi braucht aber auch ordentlich Spannung, 1,48V für 4,2 GHz is schon heftig
> 
> mfg


 
Ja, es kann sein das ich mehr am Qpi/Vtt hätte stellen müssen nach abstürzen, den ich auch auf 1,43 hatte.
Ich hatte dann den Cpu Volt genommen und vergessen das er schon bei 1,42 Volt im alten Bench stabil lief.

Und so nicht dran gedacht runter zu stellen.. zum Glück steht er unter Wasser^^


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juni 2010)

So ich hoffe ihr seid bereit für den neuen PCGH Vantage WR 

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (22. Juni 2010)

David, was ist das denn?
Hattest du die Finger in der Steckdose?


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juni 2010)

@Georg

Da hat die onboard Graka meines Leppi mal ordentlich gerockt!
Am We will ich die 20 knacken ^^

MFG


----------



## Ü50 (22. Juni 2010)

Versuch mal onboard SLI dann könntest du die 20 knacken


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juni 2010)

3D Mark Vantage Punkte


----------



## chillinmitch (23. Juni 2010)

OT
Hallo viper, nicht das falsche bild?
kenn ich doch schon.
Du hast dich in der rangliste verschrieben 352_67_-352_76_, n kleiner dreher.
gruss micha
OT end


----------



## Cyron78 (23. Juni 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> 3D Mark Vantage Punkte


 
Nice ^^

Das zeigt doch -besser 2- 480er als 3- 5870er.
Von der Leistung her gleich aber die Wärmeentwicklung und der Preis ist dann bei Nvidia besser.


----------



## XE85 (23. Juni 2010)

würde ich nicht sagen ... Ich hab schon ohne GPU oc  mehr Punkte mit meinen 3 5870er

@V!iper ... was zieht deiner an Leistung beim Vantage??

mfg


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

35276 ist das höchste Ergebnis was ich bisher erzielt habe  Davor war es noch bisschen weniger Irgendwas mit 34000 und....

Klar sind 3 Grafikkarten schneller,aber ich erziele natürlich mit einen 980er schon  so einiges an Punkten....Ich denke XE85 würde mehr Punkte machen  Das sollte auch klar sein bei 3 Karten.

Was ich an Leistung erziele?Also Stromverbrauch?Darauf hab ich noch nicht geachtet  Interessiert mich auch nicht allzu sehr,wenn ich ehrlich bin 

Mit den Grafikkarten bin ich auch schon ziemlich an der Grenze,da könnte ich vllt noch paar MHz mehr raus holen,aber CPU geht noch was,da ich noch kaum an der Voltzahl gedreht habe^^

Wenn ich mir noch ne 3te 480 GTX holen würde,dann würde es warscheinlich interessant werden


----------



## Cyron78 (23. Juni 2010)

Yo ok. Auf Oc hab ich gar nicht geachtet.. -bin viel beschäfftigt zur Zeit. ^^

Ich muß nur noch zur Packstation, dann erhalte ich meine zweite 470er


----------



## Cyron78 (23. Juni 2010)

So, hab PhysX aber ON  Knapp über 30 000 Punkte.

Im Vantage Highscore wird ein neuer User angezegit mit knapp über 63 000 Punkten mit nem Gigabyte UD9 und 4 480er -ist mir neu da alle immer Evga hatten^^


----------



## Cyron78 (23. Juni 2010)

Hab noch mal ohne PhysX, hätte schon auf 27 000 gehofft.^^
Rechtes Bild ist mit 4,2ghz,

und tatsache -muß mich verbessern, hab nochmals alles ausprobiert an Volt settings, mein Cpu will dafür 1,47 Volt..


----------



## MrHide (23. Juni 2010)

Das ist mein Standartergebnis ohne Übertaktung:


----------



## Communicator (23. Juni 2010)

^^ Ich brauche Dein Desktophintergrund. Sofort..... ^^

Gruß.

Aber das Physx so viel Punkte macht......


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Juni 2010)

So hab zwar keine nackten girlys auf dem desk.

dafür nen tollen anfangsbench 
1x XFX 5870 XT (runtergeclocked auf 725/1000)
1x Xfx 5970 B.E (ori takt 725/1000)
Core i7 875K @ 4509.6MHz
Evga P55 FTW (2x8lanes elektrisch im CF betrieb )

system hab ich nicht von unnötigen prozesse gecleant
war nur ma zum schauen ob ich total abkack oder ob es sich sehn lassen kann und vorallem wie stark die 8lanes ausbremsen

ich lieb das gespann nun schon


----------



## Cyron78 (24. Juni 2010)

MrHide schrieb:


> Das ist mein Standartergebnis ohne Übertaktung:


 
Mit was fürner Graka? 

Füg doch bitte die Bilder ein wie wir auch.


----------



## MrHide (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hab zwei 5970 drinne. Meine CPU kann ich leider nicht übertakten desshalb auch das *schlechte* ergibnis für diese Hardware.

Falls jemand doch weiß, wie man einen i7 960er übertaktet, ich wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## XE85 (24. Juni 2010)

MrHide schrieb:


> Falls jemand doch weiß, wie man einen i7 960er übertaktet, ich wäre sehr dankbar!



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html



mfg


----------



## Cyron78 (24. Juni 2010)

Da limitiert deutlichst die Cpu.. danke für das Beispiel. 

Guck hier mal bei den anderen Usern wie ihre Einstellungen sind, ich hab dannach ein Richtwert für mich genommen, wie ichs maximal- ungefähr mit den Spannungen halte.
Feintuning komt nach der Zeit..Googeln.. lesen lesen..Googeln.. lesen  -dann ins Bios gehen und der Rest kommt von alleine^^


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Juni 2010)

jap da limiert die cpu,dachte erst er hat 2 océd gtx480 drin oder sowas in die richtung

da wird der 960 eindeutig zur spass bremse

achja mr hyde teste mal mit oc cpu (wenn du den guide durch hast) weil mich würde es stark interessieren was du mit quad cf an points rausbekommst vorallem mit 2x 12 lanes anbindung  (hab zwar nur tri cf aber nur 2x8 elekt,vllt lässt sich da nen kleiner weit hergeholter vergleich mit ziehn,im forum haben ja sowenige ne ne lga 1156 mit tri cf das ich nenn besseren partner finden würde als vergleichsding  )

p.s mein neuer gpu score is nun bei 36288 leider bremst die cpu noch somit nur 500points mehr als vorher,cpu clock gpu clock sind die selben wie oben gepostet nur mit gecleanten system ;P


----------



## Cyron78 (24. Juni 2010)

Wie 3000 Points mehr weil paar Programme nicht laufen?


----------



## abstrakt (24. Juni 2010)

13k? ist das richtig? mein Sys:

Q9550
HD5850
4GB DDR2 800er
GA-P35-DS3
480Watt NT


----------



## MrHide (24. Juni 2010)

Jetzt mit CPU-Taktung 4Ghz


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Juni 2010)

abstrakt schrieb:


> 13k? ist das richtig? mein Sys:
> 
> Q9550
> HD5850
> ...


 

cpu limitiert hat mein q9550 damals auch clock ma hoch das teil 



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Wie 3000 Points mehr weil paar Programme nicht laufen?


 
1200points nich 3000 (beim GPU score)
300points insgesamt beim gesamtscore
cpu blieb logischerweise gleich


----------



## abstrakt (24. Juni 2010)

@Agr9550 ja wollte ich eigentlich auch machen aber mein board macht beim übertakten faxxen... muss mir mal ein neues anschaffen sowie neuen ram


----------



## Cyron78 (24. Juni 2010)

MrHide schrieb:


> Jetzt mit CPU-Taktung 4Ghz


 
Wennde mags takte mal höher. Bis 4,2ghz sollte locker gehn.
Möchte mal sehen ob sich bei steigender Ghz noch was am Gpu Punkte tut.

Das würde zeigen das der i7 zu lahm für Quad SLI dieser Dimension ist^^


----------



## MrHide (24. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Wennde mags takte mal höher. Bis 4,2ghz sollte locker gehn.



Ich hatte ihn auf 4,5 aber da hat er beim zweiten CPU Test abgebrochen.. ich werds nochmal mit 4,2 versuchen..


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Juni 2010)

wiviel spannung hattest den bei den 4,5ghz (vtt vcore,pch und pll)


----------



## Cyron78 (24. Juni 2010)

Das Abrechen ist dann eine Spannungssache^^ -gut gekühlt sollte deiner des schaffen.

Meiner ist noch nie angegangen ab 4,2 ghz^^


----------



## MrHide (24. Juni 2010)

Mein Vcore war bei 1,425V. Den rest hab ich das OC Profil im Bios steuern lassen.


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Juni 2010)

ja und deshalb wird der wohl auch runtergefahren haben,weil normal müsste der 4.5ghz schon schaffen

KEINE SPANNNUNGEN auf auto steht doch auch im "how to" lies dir das bitte echt durch da stehen ne menge tricks und dann läuft das auch  

vcore kannste evtll sogar noch hochgehen wenn deine temps zulassen 
vtt,pch,pll solltest alle selber einstellen und ram teiler richtig wählen 
ram max. voltage von 1.65v MEHR nicht unter keinen umständen !


----------



## Cyron78 (25. Juni 2010)

Ja mit meinen Rams.. ist bei mir auch so ne Sache. Bei mir laufen Corsair und Gskill, Nr.1 wird mit 1,65V angegeben und 2 mit 1,5 V.

Hab die in der Mitte sich einigen lassen auf 1,54 Volt ^^

Würden die Gskill auch mehr vertragen?


----------



## Agr9550 (25. Juni 2010)

deine ram sicherlich
dein cpu aber wohl nicht weil der speichercontroller in der cpu bei höheren voltages als bei 1.65v dann draufgeht,also ich würds ned versuchen das  risiko is einfach zugroß

is bei mir auch so das 2 mit 1.5v angezeigt werden und das xmp profile mit 1.65v


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2010)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> deine ram sicherlich
> dein cpu aber wohl nicht weil der speichercontroller in der cpu bei höheren voltages als bei 1.65v dann draufgeht


 
Nööp ist nicht ganz so ....endscheidend ist die Differenz zur VTT Spnnung 

Aber jetzt mal schluß mit den OC Beratungen das hier ist der Vantage Thread und *nichts *anderes 

Darum ....Pics ....4870




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juni 2010)

True, dafür brauche ich schon zwei 88 GTS. Erster Versuch.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2010)

Da geht doch noch was bei der CPU 
Aber nice CPU    

Mal eine 88er Gts 320 mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juni 2010)

@True Monkey ... dein CPU Score ist irgendwie niedrig ... hab gestern meinen 980X getestet und hatte @4,4GHz ein CPU Score von ganz knapp über 40k

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2010)

hmm keine Ahnung ...mal schauen woran es liegt


----------



## Ston3 (25. Juni 2010)

mal meiner


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2010)

Dann mach mal Phys X aus und wunder dich über dein CPU score


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juni 2010)

@ True, damit P8 bei HWBOT reicht mir


----------



## Agr9550 (25. Juni 2010)

samma gibts den 980x gerade im sonderangebot?jeder hat ein nur ich ned   falls ja bitte einmal nen link zudem shop dann nehm ich sogar nen credit dafür auf  vllt nehm ich auch direkt 2 980x wenn se extrem günstig sind *lach*

achja hier ma meine 2 letzten benches,cpu is nun am ende,nun gehts mit 5970 flashen weiter das ich den lüfter ma man einstellen kann und dann wird karten oc betrieben (wenn der cpu nimmer mehr will dann halt points über graka score holen,zumindest das was noch geht)

4510mhz (mehr geht im moment ned  evtll geht mir dice oder ner SS mehr )
3x 725/1000mhz 


1x Vantage ( P33558 3DMarks )
ORB - Compare

1x3D Mark 03 ( 126324 3DMarks )
ORB - Compare 

der 03 is fein schade das futuremark die szenen nicht übernommen haben finds bissle cooler gemacht als den vantage  jane nash nervt nämlich nacher zeit wenn man die dauerschleife sieht xD


----------



## Cyron78 (25. Juni 2010)

Wollte auch schon schreiben ob hier der Wohlstand ausgebrochen ist?! ^^


----------



## XE85 (26. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm keine Ahnung ...mal schauen woran es liegt




hier mal der Screen - hatte ich gestern nicht zu hand - den Grafikwert einfach ignorieren - mir gings nur darum die CPU zu testen

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2010)

8600 GT ....und meine CPU Points sehen schon besser aus ....aber da geht noch mehr ...ich weiß jetzt woran es lag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (26. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt woran es lag



na dann is ja gut - Ich kämpfe immer noch mit meinem P6T7 - es spinnt einfach nur rum, ich bin kurz davor es rauszuschmeissen

mfg


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

@True Monkey: Das sieht gut aus. GPU weit abgeschlagen und die CPU ganz weit vorne

Naja, hier ist meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (26. Juni 2010)

4510Mhz @ core i7 875K
770/1000 @ 1x XFX 5870 XT und 1x XFX 5970 BE

nun erstmal das bios der 5970 BE updaten,dann kann ich auch manu. mein lüfter der karte steuern .... 

achja die 770mhz sind max mit ori spannung und lüfter halt auto,eben wegendem angesprochen nicht vorhanden bios update...Mehr MHz erfolgt die tage falls ich das bios ned zerschiess *daumen drückt*

Gpu score is aber noch ausbaufähig aber 38k sind schonmal ganz nett fürn anfang  wenn meine pads fürn ek-block da sind zieh ich eh andere seiten auf *hrhr*


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Juni 2010)

Ja des ist gut 

Wie schlagen sich deine beiden in Games? Ich mein, laufen diese troz unterschiedlicher GPU und biose?


----------



## Agr9550 (26. Juni 2010)

jop läuft ohne probs

gestern mal bissle CS:S mit kollegen gezockt,zugegebenermassen da langweilen se sich halt extrem weils keine herrausforderung is wars aber mit der 5870 schon ned 

prototyp hab ich auch ma angezockt läuft auch sehr gut,microruckler hatte ich keine bzw ich seh sie einfach nicht,und sehen wollen will ich sie erstrecht ned  die tage mal battlefield weiter zocken und crysis und dann ma weitersehn wenn se zicken schalt ich halt CF aus,hab vorm kauf eh schon gewusst das ich die 5970 nur zum benchen will 


achja BIOS hab ich nun per usbstick geflasht geht auch alles wie gewollt *welch ein wunder,hatte nämlich echt bissle schiss das ich das bios zerschiess*  War aber ganz leicht wenn man sich mühe gibt und nix übereilt 

edit:
die 200points zu den vollen 40.000 bei gpu score hätte vantage mir auch noch voll machen können -.- 

4510mhz 875k
3x 865/1100 (somit bin ich wenigstens schonmal auf dem standart chiptakt meiner 5870)


----------



## Ossus (27. Juni 2010)

@Agr9550: Wie hast du den MSI Afterburne blau bekommen?
Normal ist der ja grün


----------



## MrHide (27. Juni 2010)

Update!


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2010)

@Mr Hide 

Nice .....hast du schon mal das hier gesehen .....http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

Wir freuen uns auf alle Neuzugänge und Benchinteressierten und stehen mit Rat und Tips zur Seite 

Topic:

2x 5750 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (27. Juni 2010)

Ossus schrieb:


> @Agr9550: Wie hast du den MSI Afterburne blau bekommen?
> Normal ist der ja grün


 
unten rechts im afterb. unter setting>user interface gibts unteranderem auch in rot auf der msi afterb. seite gibt sogar noch mehr designs unteranderem ein fragwürdiger tigerlook usw

@hide
kannste mit dem takt noch hoch oder schaffts die kühlung ned wenn noch höher clockst?Dir limitiert nämlich die cpu noch krasser als meine,wenn es gehen würde wäre dein score nämlich um einiges höher


----------



## MrHide (27. Juni 2010)

@True Monkey: Ich habe mich mal regestriert und auch meinen Benchmark eingetragen.

@Agr9550: Ich bekomme meine CPU leider nicht höher. Beim zweiten CPU Benchmark geht mein PC nach der 'Aufwärmphase' immer aus. Die Spannung hatte ich auf 1,525V. Weiß leider nicht woran es liegt. Müsste mich einfach mal durchgooglen..


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2010)

@ Mr Hide 

Super 

Dann mach dich mal auch an die anderen 3D Benchmarks ....01,03,05,06 und Aquamark.
Das ganze dann mal mit beiden und auch nur mit einer 

Hier noch für dich ....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html

und falls du auch was gewinnen willst ....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/103236-pcghx-hwbot-wettbewerb-2-0-a.html


Aber nun genug offtopic ...darum -

5670er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Juni 2010)

True du bist aber schnell im Member anwerben 
@MrHide: Krohasses System sozusagen ^^ Schade mit der CPU, hast dus mal mit mehr Spannung auf dem Board versucht (also QPI)?


----------



## Ossus (27. Juni 2010)

@Agr9550: Vielen Dank


----------



## Pcfreak7890 (29. Juni 2010)

Mh heute mal etwas langeweile gehabt und bisschen gebencht,
da das Inet aus war

CPU auf 4,2 GHZ
Bvlk - 210
Vcore - 1,31875
Ganzen Turbo schrott etc. aus

Graka GPU auf 900 GHZ, Speichertakt auf 1300

Rest in Signatur !


3D Mark Vantage
Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

Super Pi - 9,891s

Chinebench R10
1 Kern - 5949 Punkte
x Kerne - 21164 Punkte
Multiprocessing Speed 3,56

Chinebench R11.5 - 5,60

Bin ganz zufrieden vlt. hätte für´s Benchen ein Core I7 mehr gebracht aber ...
Sowas mach ich nur einmal wenn er neu ist

MfG Flo


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juli 2010)

hab ma nen extrem perf. modus durchrennen lassen 

cpu hat 24/7 settings (3,8ghz und ram läuft mit 7-7-7-24 1600MHz)
gpus: 1x 5970 1x5870 3x 725/1000MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juli 2010)

Nice one, ich schaffe mit meinem 775er System so bei X13700 
Dafür haben mich die Grakas zusammengenommen nur 30€ gekostet  Von wegen PLV


----------



## Ossus (1. Juli 2010)

Nur 30€?
Für ne 5970?
Dann aber mit sehr guten Conections bekommen


----------



## chillinmitch (1. Juli 2010)

Er hat 2x5850 (2.mit8lanes) an board.
Und was die kosten wissen wir alle....


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juli 2010)

2x5850 richtig... Durch ne lustige Verkettung von Zufällen kann man im Endeffekt sagen, dass ich kaum was bezahlt habe. Unter anderem, weil ich 400€ Erstattung für meine 4870x2 bekommen hab, die da halt schon rausgerechnet sind.

Aber nu wieder zum Thema, hier nochmal auf Performance, 2 Beispiele damit man mal sieht, wie die CPU auf nem 775er Sys limitiert.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juli 2010)

3d mark 06 (ja ich weiss habs verpeilt mit dem thread)
single 5870 
Q9550 e0 @ 3,6ghz
dfi lanparty x48 t2r

damals war ich schlichtweg noch zublöd für das board,voll überfordert kam auf max 4.2ghz und das nedmal stabil bekommen  Heute würd ich gern nochmal den kampf mit dem DFI brett aufnehmen wollen aber dann mit nem dual core


----------



## PitBull (3. Juli 2010)

Ging mir genau so, mein DFI Board hat auch tage von Aufmerksamkeit gefordert. Aber dann ging es mit dem Bios.


----------



## Pcfreak7890 (3. Juli 2010)

mich wundert irgentwie dass ihr so schnell seid und mein teil loker 1k weniger macht

Genauso Wenig versteh ich nicht wieso PitBull so langsam ist


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2010)

:d




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chillinmitch (4. Juli 2010)

Warum ist der cpu score so mager true ? 
Ist wirklich ernstgemeint.
5 ghz und nicht mal 40 000 ? Da sollte doch mehr gehen, oder ?

gruss micha


----------



## Agr9550 (4. Juli 2010)

eh true

watch this  

TRI crossfire regelt...Wir beide müssen mal unsere komp. miteinander vereinen fürn bot *lach*
bissle mehr dampf auf die karten noch und ich hol noch mr hide mit seinem quad gespann ein hrhr

p.s ja ich leb ich der zukünft es is ersdt der 4.7.2010 xD


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juli 2010)

hier mal mein Ergebniss:

CPU @ 3,7 Ghz


----------



## Agr9550 (5. Juli 2010)

machmal physX aus


----------



## Schrotti (5. Juli 2010)

Warum?

Deine ATI unterstützt es nicht, selbst schuld.


----------



## Agr9550 (5. Juli 2010)

sag echt,das ja was ganz neues das ati kein physX unterstützt

das warum erklärt sich von allein


----------



## Gamer_95 (5. Juli 2010)

Was hat das damit zu tun???
Im HWBot ist PhysiX im Ventage sowieso verboten.
Ich würde auch mal gerne was ohne PhysiX sehen.
Dann kann man besser vergleichen.


----------



## Agr9550 (5. Juli 2010)

nochmal 400points rausgequetscht,pci takt is standart 99,3 beim anderen hatte ich genau 100,115 is max was ich rausbekomm


----------



## MrHide (5. Juli 2010)

@Agro: Nicht schlecht! Bist jetzt platz zwei.
GPU-Z fehlt aufm Screenshot noch..


----------



## Zaucher (5. Juli 2010)

wie kann ich PhysiX ausschalten? Dann lass ichs nochmal durchlaufen...


----------



## XE85 (5. Juli 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Deine ATI unterstützt es nicht, selbst schuld.



weil es laut den Regeln bei HwBot nicht erlaubt ist - derartige Ergebnisse werden gelöscht sofern man sie hochlädt - wenn ich mich nicht irre ist es nichtmal bei den Futuremark eigenen Listen erlaubt
Davon abgesehn geht einfach jegliche Vergleichbarkeit verloren weil die GPUs selbst Low Cost CPUs gigantische CPU werte bescheren was weit abseits jeglicher Realität ist



Zaucher schrieb:


> wie kann ich PhysiX ausschalten? Dann lass ichs nochmal durchlaufen...



im Treiber

mfg


----------



## Zaucher (5. Juli 2010)

Sry für OT aber:


ich kann die PysikX im Treiber nicht ausschalten.
Siehe screen.
Oder meint ihr auf das ganze auf die CPU zu verlagern


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2010)

@Zaucher
Jepp...die CPU soll das machen


----------



## Zaucher (5. Juli 2010)

ok, dann kommt ein wenig was anderes raus 

erscheint mir aber etwas wenig


----------



## Agr9550 (5. Juli 2010)

MrHide schrieb:


> @Agro: Nicht schlecht! Bist jetzt platz zwei.
> GPU-Z fehlt aufm Screenshot noch..


 
war nur nen testlauf hab noch paare karten in der hinterhand 
warte mal die woche ab


----------



## MrHide (5. Juli 2010)

@Zaucher: Das ist doch noch nicht alles.. Mach den Karten mal richtig Dampf! Mit denen müsstest du die 45000 GPU Punkte knacken können.

@Agro: Wie viele Karten hast du denn noch!?! Du willst mich doch nicht etwa vom Vantage-Trohn stürzen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Juli 2010)

^^Welchen Vantage-Thron meinst du? In der Internen-Rangliste bist noch nicht drinn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (5. Juli 2010)

3DMark Vantage, Performance, System s. Signatur


----------



## Agr9550 (5. Juli 2010)

MrHide schrieb:


> @Agro: Wie viele Karten hast du denn noch!?! Du willst mich doch nicht etwa vom Vantage-Trohn stürzen?


 

2karten (3gpus) das reicht  
es muss nur mein paketchen von AT kommen mit meinm pads für ek kühler drin,dann biste fällig  

ich hoffe du haste noch reserve


----------



## MrHide (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir AtiOverVolt gezogen. Damit bring ich die Grakas auf 900/1200. An der QPI und VCore geht auch noch was.. Bischen ist noch drinne aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich sehr lange stand halten kann. Wenn ihr in wenigen Wochen "schon wieder" aufrüstet, dann bin ich aufgeschmissen. Mein PC muss jetzt erstmal mindestens ein Jährchen halten.


----------



## marvelmaster (9. Juli 2010)

So hier meine neue GTX 470 Extreme Edition von Edelgrafikkarten.
8GB xms2 Speicher und p5q MB

Hab keinen vergleich zu standart gtx 470 :\

BTW wie soll man Vantage laufen lassen auf Extreme oder Performance?


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2010)

^^Wenn auf Performance und zusätzlich ohne PhysX(im Treibermenü deaktivieren)


----------



## Raid3n (11. Juli 2010)

Ich habe zwar nicht alle 159 Seiten durchgeschaut aber auf die Schnelle konnte ich hier noch keinen Phenom 2 X6 1090T entdecken, deshalb hier einmal meine Benchmarks, oben mit PhysiX über CPU, unten PhysiX über GPU.

Den Rechner habe ich so erst seit 3 Tagen, alles im Standardtakt...was meint ihr, ist alles im grünen Bereich? 

Vor allem wie meine CPU im Schnitt liegt würde mich interessieren da ja einige von euch hier richtig krasse Werte teilweise bekommen


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juli 2010)

Raid3n schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nicht alle 159 Seiten durchgeschaut aber auf die Schnelle konnte ich hier noch keinen Phenom 2 X6 1090T entdecken, deshalb hier einmal meine Benchmarks, oben mit PhysiX über CPU, unten PhysiX über GPU.
> 
> Den Rechner habe ich so erst seit 3 Tagen, alles im Standardtakt...was meint ihr, ist alles im grünen Bereich?
> 
> Vor allem wie meine CPU im Schnitt liegt würde mich interessieren da ja einige von euch hier richtig krasse Werte teilweise bekommen





BautznerSnef schrieb:


> 1090T @ 4 GHz | HD5870 @ 900 / 1300  MHz



Siehe Seite 38!


----------



## Raid3n (11. Juli 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Siehe Seite 38!



Hm, bei mir gibts da auf Seite 38 irgendwie nichts


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Juli 2010)

^^Drücke mal auf den Pfeil im Zitat


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juli 2010)

Oh verguckt, Seite 36 wars. Oder so.


----------



## Raid3n (11. Juli 2010)

Ah ok danke  ist zwar bei mir Seite 144 aber habs ja jetzt gefunden


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir behilflich sein, ist hier im Forum nicht leicht.


----------



## Cash (26. Juli 2010)

Meine Frage wo stehen die Einstellungen wie man "offiziell" testet?!

Und warum habe ich 0 Punkte?!

mfg


----------



## Cash (26. Juli 2010)

Jetzt mal mit Punkte CPU auf 3,2GHZ....

mfg


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. August 2010)

So, mal wieder ein kleines Update von mir:

i7 920, P6T Deluxe V2, 12GB Corsair, Sapphire 5850, XFX 5850, *alles Default: P20208*
(müsst ihr mir ohne Screen glauben, beim Öffnen von GPU-Z gabs nen Blauen)

Und nochmal mit i7@4.3, Grakas Default, siehe Screen.


----------



## True Monkey (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. August 2010)

^^Die zwei 480er bremsen aber arg deinen Core aus  Da wird's wohl Zeit für etwas schnelleres


----------



## Cash (10. August 2010)

Warum habe ich eine Frequenz bei Coretemp von 2,4Millionen MHz?!

Ist das einer der Berüchtigten auslesefehler?!

mfg


----------



## AMDman (14. August 2010)

ich habe nur 17K im vantage mit meinem sys und anstelle der gtx 460 ne 5970 drin...ist das net n bisschen wenig?!

lg benny


----------



## pagani-s (14. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> ich habe nur 17K im vantage mit meinem sys und anstelle der gtx 460 ne 5970 drin...ist das net n bisschen wenig?!
> 
> lg benny


 

ist vielleicht nur einstellungssache
hast du die alten treiber runter und die aktuellen ati treiber drauf?
danach schau nochmal bei den grafikkarteneinstellungen ob da auch die beiden grafikchips genutzt werden


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. August 2010)

AMD Power




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das jetzt mit 6 kernen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## eXEC-XTX (14. August 2010)

17k ist extrem wenig für eine HD5970! Ich habe P14.533 und verwende *eine(!)* OCed GTX-280. Und das ist sogar der stabile 24/7-Betrieb.
Mit GPU-PhysX sind es gar P15876

Ich denke, da läuft mit der HD5970 irgendwas schief, normal müsstest du schon fast ohne CF die 17k haben


----------



## AMDman (14. August 2010)

ich denke auch, dass nur ein chip genutzt wird...

aber ich hab im catalyst keine einstellungsmöglichkeit, also um cf zu aktivieren...


----------



## PitBull (14. August 2010)

Naja bei mir sind auch noch Reserven drin, aber für Single GPU nicht so schlecht


----------



## Schrotti (15. August 2010)

Du bist zu spät weil geownt


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. August 2010)

Geht bei der GTX480 nicht noch ein bisschen mehr?


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2010)

Mit mehr Takt schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (15. August 2010)

GPU Punktemäßig biste aber unterlegen True.


----------



## PitBull (16. August 2010)

Schrotti, was brauch deine CPU für 4Ghz? Da meine da schon viel brauch komme ich nicht so hoch wie du


----------



## Communicator (16. August 2010)

AMDman schrieb:


> ich denke auch, dass nur ein chip genutzt wird...
> 
> aber ich hab im catalyst keine einstellungsmöglichkeit, also um cf zu aktivieren...


 

CF ist schon aktiviert bei Dir. 17K sind im Idle für die 5970 normal. Meine läuft mit i860@ 4.1 auf ca. 10K mehr als bei Dir. (Siehe mein Profil.) Wenn Du Deinen in die Höhe treibst kannste das Ergebnis auch nach oben verändern.Man sollte bei den Dingen auch unter den Kühlkonzepten unterscheiden. Die wahnsinnigen True Monkey, Schrotti, Eiswolf und Konsorten  messen diese Benchs natürlich anders als Normalos wie wir. Die treiben die CPU auf 5,4Ghz beim 970er. Oder bei anderen CPU´s. Je nach dem Benchmark kann allein dadurch ein enormer Punktegewinn erzielt werden. Vom PhysX ganz zu schweigen. Was bei den Jungs aber nicht angewandt wird. Bei manch anderen in dem Thread aber schon.

Beim CCC ist die Einstellung um CF zu aktivieren/deaktivieren folgende:

Ist im Kästchen "Disable Catalyst A.I." KEIN Haken und der Schieber auf ganz links, dann ist es aktiviert.



Gruß.


----------



## Schrotti (16. August 2010)

PitBull schrieb:


> Schrotti, was brauch deine CPU für 4Ghz? Da meine da schon viel brauch komme ich nicht so hoch wie du



Irgendwas um die 1,2xx Volt, genau weiß ich es nicht.

4,1GHz läuft Prime zumindest fehlerfrei mit 1,288V.


----------



## AMDman (17. August 2010)

ich habe mit meiner GTX 460 mit n bisschen oc auch 17K gemacht...eindeutiger beweis dafür dass die cpu limitiert oder?!


----------



## Bloodhour86 (18. August 2010)

Habe Knapp 14000 mit meinen sys 1 !!!


----------



## AMDman (18. August 2010)

wie gesagt...intel und nvidia sind benchers best friend...


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2010)

Hmm, ich konnte damals mit meiner 275er leider nicht die 16k erreichen können  (wie gerne hätte ich...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDman (18. August 2010)

hattest du net mal n 1366er sys...damit wärs doch kein thema...


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2010)

^^Für ne Single-Karte im Vantage bedarf es das garnicht, ich wollte es zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mit der Karte übertreiben, denn diese hat das alles begrenzt 

Selbst ein Doppel bremmst die CPU nicht aus (da bedarf es noch keine 1k € CPU) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kreids (18. August 2010)

hier mal mein bestes ergebniss bis jetzt.


----------



## Cash (19. August 2010)

Und wieviele sind es ohne PhysX?!

mfg


----------



## kreids (19. August 2010)

hier mal ohne Physx,gibt es was besonderes ein zu stellen beim benchen?
ich finde die punkte echt mager wenn ich ich mir gleichwertige anschaue!


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2010)

^^Für den Vantage ganz klar HT im Bios aktivieren, das gibt dann bei 4,2GHz mal schnell 25-26k beim CPU-Score und somit ist dann auch das Endergebnis viel höher


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2010)

ohne PhysX  mit HT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kreids (19. August 2010)

smt ist jetzt mal an.bench läuft in einer min an.bis gleich


----------



## kreids (19. August 2010)

so dann mit SMT und ohne Physx.
nun punkte so ok?


----------



## pain_suckz (22. August 2010)

moin,moin,
ich hätte da mal ne Frage......und zwar mach ich mit meinem Sys im Vantage 18100 Points.(Standart Einstellungen)
Ist das so ok ?


----------



## pagani-s (22. August 2010)

pain_suckz schrieb:


> moin,moin,
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage......und zwar mach ich mit meinem Sys im Vantage 18100 Points.(Standart Einstellungen)
> Ist das so ok ?


 

sicha


----------



## Cash (23. August 2010)

kreids schrieb:


> hier mal ohne Physx,gibt es was besonderes ein zu stellen beim benchen?
> ich finde die punkte echt mager wenn ich ich mir gleichwertige anschaue!


 
Ich habe mit 2 HD5870 27359Punkte.Cpu I7 920@3,9GHz

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. August 2010)

Ich weiß ohne PhysX...aber alle Karten die ich jeee gebencht hatte, wurden von mir mit PhysX gebencht...daher werde ich das auch beibehalten...um für mich selber vegleiche zu haben zu älteren Karten die ich ebenfalls mit PhysX benchte.

Sys @ Sig:


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. August 2010)

Hebt dir das Ding bei 100% fixed FAN für 24/7 nicht ab? ó.Ò


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. August 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hebt dir das Ding bei 100% fixed FAN für 24/7 nicht ab? ó.Ò



Natürlich nicht...guck mal in meiner Sig...dort findest du Rätsels Lösung......

Kleiner Tipp: Es ist kein Lüfter vorhanden......


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. August 2010)

Na gut, das was anderes ^^ Aber warum fixt du dann den Lüfterspeed auf 100%? ^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. August 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Na gut, das was anderes ^^ Aber warum fixt du dann den Lüfterspeed auf 100%? ^^



Weils besser in der Leiste aussieht...


----------



## ghostadmin (28. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis.
Einstellungen in 3DMark sind/waren die Standardeinstellungen.

Und weils so schön ist auch nochma ohne PhysX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (1. September 2010)

Einmal ohne Graka-OC, darunter mit. Jeweils mit PhysX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeQfaN (1. September 2010)

12.102 Punkte

 Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3,6ghz
 kfa2 260gtx+
 4gb ram ddr3


----------



## kmf (2. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich weiß ohne PhysX...aber alle Karten die ich jeee gebencht hatte, wurden von mir mit PhysX gebencht...daher werde ich das auch beibehalten...um für mich selber vegleiche zu haben zu älteren Karten die ich ebenfalls mit PhysX benchte.
> 
> Sys @ Sig:


Würdest spaßeshalber mal mit GPU@700 und VRAM@1674 und dem Prozzi @4,00GHz benchen? Dann hätte man gegenüber meinem Bench einen guten Vergleich, was alleine der Nehalem schon ausrichtet.


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

Ist das Ergebnis ok? (PhysX ist AN)
oder wenig für das System?

i7 980X (Standardtakt - d.h im Turbo Modus fast 3,5 Ghz)
Asus Rampage 3 Extreme
Gainward GTX 460 GLH SLI
6 GB RAM 1600 Mhz Corsair


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2010)

^^Nööp ...passt 

26 K bei der GPU ist mehr wie eine 480er macht


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

Auch von der CPU her?


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2010)

Schwierig für mich zu sagen da ich immer ohne PhysX benche.

Ich schau mal ob ich einen vergleichsscreen bei mir finde


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

Ich kann später ja mal den Bench ohne PhysX machen


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

Wie deaktiviert man die PhysX bei einem SLI System?

bei einer GPU weiß ich das ja.
Soll ich dann SLI deaktivieren?


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2010)

Nööp 

Einfach PhysX der CPU zuweisen


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

Danke! 
Dann mach ich den Bench jetzt einfach nochmal ^^


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

So jetzt noch mal mein Ergebnis, mit PhysX aus.

Und ?


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2010)

jepp das passt und ist ja auch nicht schlecht 

Hier mal zum Vergleich ...dein Core bei 4,5 Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

schick 
10.000 punkte mehr ^^
Erstmal wird meiner nicht hochgetaktet


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2010)

Ein bissel kann ich noch zulegen ....bei der GPU auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

mit GTX 480 SLI 
fein fein


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

so hab jetzt die neuste Bios Version von meinem Board.
Und gleich mehr Punkte bei der CPU
naja immerhin ^^


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2010)

Kein Interesse ans benchen ?....passende Hardware hättest du ja 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


----------



## KillerCroc (8. September 2010)

Interesse ja ! 

Nur mir ist die Hardware zu teuer (CPU!) 
Vllt könnte ich noch bis 4 Ghz(oder so)
bei der CPU gehen (von den Temps her)

ich hatte ja auch mal meinen altes System hochgetaktet
Q9550 von 2,83 auf 4 Ghz gebracht und mitte 60°C gehabt (Games)
nur jetzt ist mein jetziges System doppelt bis dreifach zu teuer, 
deswegen wäre die Gefahr groß, das da irgendwas passiert^^
deswegen nein. Auch wenn das Interesse aufjedenfall da ist !


----------



## KillerCroc (9. September 2010)

es hat sich doch noch mehr verändert, bilder kommen gleich


----------



## Fossi777 (9. September 2010)

Hier mein guter alter Q6600 @3,6 GH mit 2x 4870 CF
(ohne irgendwelche Physiks oder HT Tricksereien)


----------



## pagani-s (9. September 2010)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Hier mein guter alter Q6600 @3,6 GH mit 2x 4870 CF
> (ohne irgendwelche Physiks oder HT Tricksereien)


 
bischen wenig punkte das müsste doch eigentlich schon eine 4870 schaffen


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

Nööp ...noch nicht einmal mit wesentlich mehr Takt und Threads  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega Rage (9. September 2010)

Mh fast so viele Punkte wie True .
Gibt immerhin ein paar HW-Punkte für den Bot.

edit: Mein Modding Bios mit mehr Takt ^^


----------



## KillerCroc (9. September 2010)

So mein Ergebnis, nach Bios Update etc.

Intel i7 980X (nicht hochgetaktet)
GTX 460 GLH SLI
6 GB RAM 1600 Mhz
Asus Rampage III Extreme

PhysX AUS

doch noch die 28.000 geschafft und bei der GPU fast 27.000 ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2010)

Mein neues Ergebnis PHYSIX AN.


----------



## Legacyy (16. September 2010)

hab ne 4870 1gb @ 800/1100Mhz OC
und ein e6750 -.-


----------



## MrHide (16. September 2010)

Oh man, ich brauch ein i7-980x -.-
Ich schaff die 40k einfach nicht..

CPU hab ich jetzt auf 4,5Ghz statt 4,2Ghz wie beim letzten mal gebracht.
So viel zu einigen Aussagen aus dem i7-960 wäre nichts raus zu holen und es wäre ne CPU für Leuz die nicht clocken..

Die Spannung hab ich auf 1,4265V angehoben. Sie wird von CPU-Z leider falsch angezeigt. Die GPU-Spannung habe ich auf 1,1625V(Chip) und 1,15V(Speicher) angehoben. Ich denke viel mehr ist mit LuKü nicht rauszuholen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. September 2010)

sollte doch in ordnung sein, oder?


----------



## sipsap (23. September 2010)

mal ne frage: mit welchen settoings bencht ihr bzw. kann ich hier auch meine ergebnisse der trialversion reinstellen?


----------



## Mega Rage (23. September 2010)

sipsap schrieb:


> mal ne frage: mit welchen settoings bencht ihr bzw. kann ich hier auch meine ergebnisse der trialversion reinstellen?



Mit Perfomance Settings. In der Trial Version kannst du auch nix anderes einstellen.

Und klar kannst du deine Trial Ergebnisse reinstellen, es wird keiner gezwungen den Vantage zu kaufen .


----------



## sipsap (24. September 2010)

nice!^^ na dann...


----------



## Himi (27. September 2010)

Hier mal mein test ohne Physix


----------



## xX jens Xx (27. September 2010)

@sipsap: Wie kommt man bitte bei einem I5 750 zu einem Muliplikator von 23?? Oder ist das ein i7 mit deaktiviertem HT?

MfG xX Jens Xx


----------



## sipsap (28. September 2010)

tjaa

hatte den turbomode noch an.war da standard auf 2,9GHz(145x20) und mit turbo springt er dann unter last bis auf 3,5(145x24).


----------



## FroZine (30. September 2010)

11370 ptk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



system siehe sig


----------



## Bloodhour86 (30. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich mit meinen system an der grenze angekommen 

Gut oder schlecht ???


----------



## FroZine (1. Oktober 2010)

Bloodhour86 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bin ich mit meinen system an der grenze angekommen
> 
> Gut oder schlecht ???




Mach mal Physix aus ^^


----------



## pagani-s (3. Oktober 2010)

hier mal mein ergebnis ohne phxsx
da


----------



## xTc (10. Oktober 2010)

Mal "Just 4 Fun".  Ergebnis-Bild findet Ihr im Anhang. 


MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Oktober 2010)

Wow nice, aber aufer CPU muss doch noch deutlich mehr gehen! Die limitiert doch bestimmt schon wieder! ^^


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2010)

Auch mit dem Graka's geht noch etwas mehr. Allerdings nicht in der Kombination, da das Netzteil am Limit läuft. 


MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Oktober 2010)

Aso haha 
An was haste se dran hängen?
Aber naja, son paar Watt mehr durch mehr Takt wird doch wohl noch gehen oder? Wenn die Spannung nicht zu sehr hoch muss?
Weil 4GHz bei 1.25V bei nem 980X sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich kenn welche die machen mehr (z.B. mein i7 920 )


----------



## Sanger (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey könnt ihr euch das mal anschauen irgendwie wundere ich mich ein bisschen wie viele CPU punkte ich habe.


----------



## hwk (12. Oktober 2010)

Im Graka Treiber einfach mal PhysX auf die CPU umstellen... dann hast auch weniger CPU Punkte, da die Grafikkarte dann nicht beim PhysX Test mithilft^^


----------



## Sanger (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist das den Normal das man soviele Punkte hat wenn man die Physx berechnung auf der GPU lässt.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe aber PhysX aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (16. Oktober 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe aber PhysX aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los leute , wir fahren nach true und nehmen ihm den 32nm prozi weg ... da müssen wir uns zwar durch 1000de hardwarekartons in seinem vorgarten kämpfen aber egal ->das schaffen wir schon


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2010)

Test des neuen PC´s mit Standard Treiber Einstellungen.


----------



## Naix (22. Oktober 2010)

hir mal mein ergebniss, einmal mit PhysX an und eins mit aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,
habe für 12€ eine defekte 88er GTS 512MB gekauft... Alleine starten will sie nicht, aber PhysX läuft allen Ernstes noch drauf   Kein schlechtes PLV ^^

Werde jetzt gleich mal Vantage 5850+8800GTS und 5850+5850 testen *g*


----------



## Communicator (22. Oktober 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> habe für 12€ eine defekte 88er GTS 512MB gekauft... Alleine starten will sie nicht, aber PhysX läuft allen Ernstes noch drauf   Kein schlechtes PLV ^^
> 
> Werde jetzt gleich mal Vantage 5850+8800GTS und 5850+5850 testen *g*


 

**Gespannt abwart und kaum glauben will**


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Oktober 2010)

So hier Screenshots 
Einmal mit Default 24/7 Settings und einmal mit 5850 OC  
Ich lass die mal lieber im Anhang wegen Breite und so ^^ Dann hab ich noch ein älteres mit beiden 5850ern, wobei natürlich krasses CPU-Limit ist. OC geht mit der zweiten leider kaum.
Und dann noch eins im Extreme-Modus (auch älter) 

PS: Interessant, dass bei ATi in GPUZ jetzt auch [x]PhysX steht  Jetzt muss nur noch die NV dran mit OC und gut ist ;D

Edit: Here we go 
Ist ne Green Edition soweit ich weiß, daher niedrigere Taktraten. Für OC war trotzdem ein bisschen Platz (für ne defekte Karte sogar ne Menge ), hab das Maximum auch nicht ausgetestet.


----------



## KillerCroc (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute^^

Durch den neuen 260.89 Treiber hat sich bei mir bisschen was geändert 

260.99 muss ich dann noch testen. 
Wenn es sich verbessert, poste ich das Ergebnis

System :
Intel Core i7 980X
Gainward GTX 460 GLH SLI
6 GB 1600 Mhz RAM
Asus Rampage 3 Extreme

es wurde nichts hochgetaktet oder verändert!

Einmal mit PhysX und einmal ohne

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Oktober 2010)

^^Das SLI mit der richtigen CPU was Feines ist


----------



## KillerCroc (25. Oktober 2010)

So mein Ergebnis mit dem Treiber 260.99
minimal besser


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Oktober 2010)

Merke grade, dass mein Quad im Vantage auch noch übel limitiert... Habe mit zwei 5850ern in den beiden Grafiktests ca. 52FPS und du 82 mit 2xGTX460


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ihn auch mal wieder durchlaufen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Oktober 2010)

Mit 260.99WHQL und ohne Physik


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich leicht über, mit ner übertakteten GTX 275 und CPU @ 2,93GHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cooga (28. Oktober 2010)

kann  mir mal einer sagen wie ihr die bilder hochladet ???

aber besser noch wie kann ich meinen beitrag löschen ??? bin nich so lange hier und auch eher selten


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Oktober 2010)

Bilder hochladen geht so: KLICK 

Aber Beiträge löschen geht nicht, wenn du nicht gerade ein Mod oder Admin bist 

Du kannst aber deinen Beitrag editieren/ändern, dass geht dann mit dem "Ändern"-Button (um evtl. doppel Posts zu verhindern)


----------



## cooga (28. Oktober 2010)

cool danke!

hier mal mein momentanes system unter Performance getestet, single VGA.. physx etc. on!

und einmal vorher mit SLI GTX 260 etwas anders getaktet...


----------



## Lelwani (5. November 2010)

So hier mal meins 

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/7017/benchp.jpg


nur irgendwie glaub ich da stimmt was mit der Graka nicht.

Hatte damals bei ner GTX 260 nur ca 1000 punkte weniger.

Kennt sich damit jmd aus ob da evtl wirklichw as defekt sein könnte?


----------



## cooga (5. November 2010)

Hi,

wie ich sehe fährst du den Intel Q6600...

es könnte also daran liegen, dass deine CPU die Leistung deiner Karte limitiert d.h. deine CPU bremst deine Karte aus...

sollte mit nem core i5/i7 oder vergleichbarem AMD wesentlich besser ausfallen...

schau mal nach, ob du einen Bench mit deiner karte und nem core i7 oder so findest und vergleiche


----------



## True Monkey (5. November 2010)

Gts 430 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lelwani (5. November 2010)

cooga schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie ich sehe fährst du den Intel Q6600...
> 
> ...




hab ich mir fast gedacht habs auch schon paar mal so gelesen...der prozzi is schon auf 3ghz oc und trotzdem nur das?  ich mein ich kann ja alles flüssig mit machen und deswegen will ich nich unbedingt alles neu kaufen weil dann kämmen ja board , cpu und Ram und das ises mir nich wert^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. November 2010)

hallo zu sammen!

heute is endlich meine zotac gtx 470 von mindfactory gekommen! 
hatte vorher schon einmal hinsichtlich der leistung recherchiert und bin nun platt!!!
warum liege ich mit meiner 470 soweit über den ergebnissen von anderen seiten? o.O
mit meiner alten 285 stimmten die immer in etwa überein.
hatte auch schon ein paar spiele gestest: klasse!
hatte nicht so eine sprung von der 285 OC zur 470 referenz erwartet! ^^ 
nächste woche kommt dann mein mk-13 rauf, damit der fön gebändigt wird! ^^
temperaturen sind mit dem aberwitzigen kühler auch okay (idle: 40°C, last: ca. 90°C)


----------



## Chicago (6. November 2010)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> hallo zu sammen!
> 
> heute is endlich meine zotac gtx 470 von mindfactory gekommen!
> hatte vorher schon einmal hinsichtlich der leistung recherchiert und bin nun platt!!!
> ...



Deaktiviere mal PhysX im Treiber!

gruß Chicago


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. November 2010)

naja, vielleicht blöd fomuliert von mir:
meinte den gpu-wert.
habe jetzt nochmal ohne physx durchlaufen lassen und nun isser sogar nochn stückchen höher! ^^
auf diversen seiten fand ich was von ca. 13700 gpu-punkten...
-> nicht das ich nicht zufrieden wäre! 
welche werte habt ihr ohne OC?


----------



## cooga (7. November 2010)

SLI GTX 260 PhysX on!
...weniger cpu takt und weniger gpu takt als vorher und trotzdem mehr 

booaa ik freu mir soo auf die GTX 580 wird direkt gekauft


----------



## widder0815 (13. November 2010)

21500 PhysX Cpu Points ... für 10€(ebay) eine PhysX karte für später


----------



## Domowoi (14. November 2010)

Nur so ist es normal das ich 45K CPU Punkte mit meinem Q6600 habe?
Ich schwöre ich hab nichts daran gedreht!


----------



## KillerCroc (14. November 2010)

Mach mal die PhysX aus, dann sieht das ganze schon anders aus ^^


----------



## Bruce112 (14. November 2010)

wie man sieht ist der cpu schon deutlich zu lahm 

Physik -Cpu

die 10000 punkte marke wird noch angekratzt Xtreme Modus

1920*1200


----------



## Cyron78 (14. November 2010)

War einfach nur mal so am Testen ,wegen eim Absturz:

Mit dem UD7 komm ich endlich mal über 4ghz:


----------



## Domowoi (14. November 2010)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> Mach mal die PhysX aus, dann sieht das ganze schon anders aus ^^



Achja PhysX hab ich total vergessen. Ich dacht mir schon.


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

Sind 23500 Punkte mit meinem System siehe Signatur normal?!

Prozessor ist wieder auf 2,67Ghz eingestellt.

mfg


----------



## XeQfaN (16. November 2010)

... naja was soll man dazu noch sagen ...

470GTX Physx on und den E8400 auf 3,6Ghz 46355 Score 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=286581&stc=1&d=1289898325


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2010)

Hm... 1x HD5850 15xxx GPU Punkte, 2x HD 5850 11xxx GPU Punkte...ist das normal?


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. November 2010)

@XeQfaN

Irgendwie lässt hier keiner den Vantage im Entry-Modus laufen, mit was willst du diese geringe Auflösung auch vergleichen, oder gibt der Monitor nicht mehr her


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hm... 1x HD5850 15xxx GPU Punkte, 2x HD 5850 11xxx GPU Punkte...ist das normal?



Nein ist es nicht 
Mach die Tipps von mir und schau obs dann besser ist


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2010)

> Nein ist es nicht
> Mach die Tipps von mir und schau obs dann besser ist


Das hab ich jetzt auch schon von jemandem gehört


----------



## Domowoi (16. November 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> ... naja was soll man dazu noch sagen ...
> 
> 470GTX Physx on und den E8400 auf 3,6Ghz 46355 Score [...]


Mach doch bitte nochmal in Performance Setting.


----------



## True Monkey (16. November 2010)

Eine 480er und PhysX aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2010)

So ich glaub CF funktioniert jetzt einigermaßen


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. November 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen die Karten sind noch lange nicht ausgefahren, ebenso wie die CPU


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2010)

Sicher bis 4GHz bekomme ich die CPU unter Luft. Mal sehen was dann geht. Ists normal, dass bei der 2ten Karte im CF Verbund unter dem Punkt ATI Crossfire "diabled" steht?


----------



## PCTom (16. November 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine 480er und PhysX aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei der VCore würde mir schwindelig werden


----------



## Cyron78 (16. November 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> bei der VCore würde mir schwindelig werden


 
 Mir auch..

Menno ich will auch son 6 Quad dingens..



Was ich grad sah.. bei gtx470 sli hatte ich keine gpu Punkte unterschieden mehr -ob nun 3,9ghz oder 4,2 ghz.

Bei der gtx480 gabs bei den 0,3 ghz schon 500 Punkte mehr. -Hab aber leider kein Foto von /jeden Test.


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Sicher bis 4GHz bekomme ich die CPU unter Luft. Mal sehen was dann geht. Ists normal, dass bei der 2ten Karte im CF Verbund unter dem Punkt ATI Crossfire "diabled" steht?


 

Sollte enable stehen bin ich mir ganz sicher.....

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> bei der VCore würde mir schwindelig werden


 

Nur eine Frage der Kühlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeQfaN (17. November 2010)

auf was muss ich es denn laufen lassen ?


----------



## evosociety (19. November 2010)

Kann man mit den Werten leben? Hab leider nur die Trial Version :-/Orb Link


----------



## TriplePower (19. November 2010)

... 
...
...


----------



## TriplePower (19. November 2010)

Hallo Freunde des hohen Stromverbrauchs,

habe hier auch mal mein Ergebnis, mit der Grafikkarten geht wohl nicht viel mehr, aber die CPU Score sieht doch ganz gut aus oder?


Gruß, 
TriplePower!


----------



## PCTom (20. November 2010)

ich denk mal für einen ersten Run ohne Optimierung mit einer 580er einigermaßen brauchbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. November 2010)

TriplePower schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des hohen Stromverbrauchs,
> 
> habe hier auch mal mein Ergebnis, mit der Grafikkarten geht wohl nicht viel mehr, aber die CPU Score sieht doch ganz gut aus oder?
> 
> ...


Das liegt daran, dass du PhysX an hast  Somit berechnet im Physik-Test die Graka für die CPU und die ist ein ganzes Stück schneller.. Um AMD-Besitzer nicht zu benachteiligen, bencht man aber generell ohne.


----------



## KillerCroc (25. November 2010)

Das Ergebnis ist jetzt MIT PHYSX !
Ohne kann man sich ja leicht ausrechnen : CPU Punkte durch 2 ^^

Hardware :
I7 980X (Standardtakt)
GTX 460 GLH (800Mhz) - SLI
6 GB RAM 1333Mhz

Schon genial, das 2 GTX460er schneller sind als eine GTX 580 (Standardtakt)


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. November 2010)

kann es sein, dass die gtx460 deutlich schneller is, als meine gtx275?
hab im ersten test 35,1 fps und im 2. 32,78.
kommt mir n bisschen wenig vor, wenn ich da die anderen im vergleich sehe.
war der ganz normale performance test. physx...ka. wo steht den das?

cpu macht aber gute ergebnisse:
3.test 2640,70
4.test 160,45
 und das bei 3,04ghz


----------



## KillerCroc (25. November 2010)

@ NaTSkuL

ich habe auch 2 x GTX 460er  
aber auch eine GLH Edition wäre schneller als eine 275 ! 
Auch wenn es vllt nur minimal wäre. Kann ich jetzt schwer sagen, da ich noch nie eine 275 hatte.
Nur damals hatte ich mal eine GTX 260 und die war um Welten langsamer als EINE GTX 460 ^^

Im Vergleich zum i7 980X @ 3,33 ist dein i7 920 @ 3 Ghz nicht gut, aber allgemein ist er gut.
Hab ja im CPU Test 1 fast 4500 und du fast 2700.
Aber der 980X hat ja auch 6 Kerne + 6 virtuelle^^

Und die PhysX schaltest du in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung ein oder aus xD


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. November 2010)

Hier mal ein annähernder Vergleich zwischen GTX 260 und GTX 275 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. November 2010)

ok, danke für die antworten.
hätte ich echt nicht mit gerechnet, dass die so viels chneller sind. wär ja echt mal ne überlegung wert, obwohl ich wenn wol zur 500er serie greifen werde.
und ich dachte, dass man das bei vantage noch iwo umstellen muss  tja, wiedermal zu kompliziert gedacht.
nur den unterschied zum 980er kann ich mir nicht so richtig erklären, klar 2+2 virtuelle kerne mehr und n par mehr mhz, aber gleich fast 2000pkt mehr? 

da denkt man, man hat nen guten rechner und dann sone überraschung 
leute, ne wisster. hier wird man auhc nich schlauer


----------



## KillerCroc (25. November 2010)

@ Blechdesigner

fast kein Unterschied 
In Games würde man die 5-10 FPS Unterschied vllt gar nicht sehen ^^

@ NaTSkuL 

Also ist eine 460 aufjedenfall viel besser als eine 275 ^^


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2010)

Ich habe auch eine 275er ......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. November 2010)

Die CPU spielt beim Vantage auch eine tragene Rolle, gerade wenn man schnelle GPUs verwendet 

Anwendungsbeispiel HD 5870(XFX XT: 865/1300) einmal i7-860 bei 2,8GHz und einmal bei 3,3GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fast 2K Unterschied nur durch die CPU

@True

Meine war damals (abgesehen vom Endergebnis) schneller  (CPU^^ halt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2010)

Mit der geht noch mehr .....hatte aber wenig Zeit da ich an den Tag ein riesen Programm hatte 


Ne 460er habe ich natürlich auch .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



786 mb hat diese


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. November 2010)

ah true monkey, wie kommts dass du die auch hast? wer hätte denn bloß damit gerechnet 
seh aber schon, dass meine punkte normal sin. naja, beim zocken langt sie noch. von daher abwarten was sich am markt tut.


----------



## KillerCroc (25. November 2010)

@ true monkey

Wie kommt es das du mit der 460 (925 Mhz Takt) genauso viel (wenig) Punkte hast, 
wie ich mit einer die "nur" 800 Mhz hat ? 

Und mein 980X ist nicht hochgetaktet ! Oder liegt es daran das du eine 786 MB Version hast?


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2010)

keine Ahnung ....das wäre eine mit ein Gb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Killercroc 

Wo ist den dein screen mit einer 460er ?


----------



## KillerCroc (25. November 2010)

Ich habe den Bench mal mit einer GTX 460 1 GB gemacht
und da hatte ich irgendwas mit 17.000 GPU Punkte... und die hat ja 800 MHz an Takt...

Hm ist komisch... und limitieren kann bei dir ja nichts :p

Naja ich sollte froh sein, das ich bei so einem geringen Takt im Vergleich zu dir, 
genauso viel Punkte habe, obwohl ich nichts hochgetaktet hab ^^
Und gleich 2 von den Schnuggis, hauen jede GTX 580 (im Standardtakt) weg :p

@ der Screen kommt gleich, ich mach ihn jetzt nochmal mit den 
neusten Treiber ! Damit alles auch aktuell ist 
Hab sie damals auch auf 825 Mhz Takt "leicht OC", dennoch komisch im Vergleich zu dir. Ein Moment Screen muss erstmal gemacht werden :p


----------



## True Monkey (25. November 2010)

Hattest du PhysX dabei auch aus ?  

Edit : Mach das mal aus dabei


----------



## KillerCroc (25. November 2010)

Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, habe ich mich geirrt.
So viel GPU Punkte habe ich mit einer der 800 Mhz 1 GB Version 
CPU wie gesagt im Standardtakt und PhysX ist aus 

dann war das meine alte GTX 295 
die was mit Anfang 18.000 hatte 

Mit 2 GTX 460er hab ich ja 28.546 GPU Punkte


----------



## Nip (26. November 2010)

2 5870 im CF

30869 Punkte


----------



## Repsol (27. November 2010)

Heute etwas gebastelt,

i7 950 @ 3,87
GTX 460 Zotac AMP im SLI
Wakü
Rampage III Gene 
Corsair XMS 3 Speicher 6GB


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2010)

Und jetzt mal ohne PhsiX


----------



## Repsol (27. November 2010)

mal ne dumme frage, wo schalte ich es ein oder aus ??
ich habe nix aktiviert


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2010)

Den treiber öffnen und PhysiX der CPU zuweisen bzw deaktivieren

edit : Es gibt keine dumme Fragen ....höhstens Dumme die sich nicht trauen zu fragen


----------



## Repsol (27. November 2010)

Ohne Physix 

die AMP´s sind wirklich nicht schlecht.... !!


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2010)

Nööp ...ist immer noch an 

Sehe ich an deine CPU Points ...vergleich mal oben bei Nip bei 4,4 Ghz 35 k


----------



## Repsol (27. November 2010)

??? rechtsklick aufn desktop,--> Nvidia systemsteuerung--> SLI und Physix Konfig. festlegen --> CPU Wählen !! ??
davor war es auf automatisch.

habe eben wieder auf auto umgestellt.. ???

was habe ich falsch gemacht?

greets


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2010)

Eigentlich richtig so (CPU wählen) ....schau danach einfach bei GPU-z ob das häkchen bei PhysiX weg ist

Bsp..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Repsol (27. November 2010)

Ok, habe es wohl nicht übernommen 
und nun .... sieht es schon anders aus...

frage, warum ist bei den meisten die feature test = 0 ?

greets


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2010)

Weil man die Tests nicht für ein Ergebniss braucht.

Ob du die deaktivieren kannst hängt von der Vantage Version ab.


i


----------



## Repsol (27. November 2010)

alles klar,

ist schon ne weile her das ich mich damit etwas befasst habe 
aber bei dem wetter dachte ich mir mal etwas neues versuchen  und ich muss veststellen das es um einiges besser läuft als erwartet....


kommende woche werde ich etwas intensiveres OC betreiben
Gruss


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2010)

Hehe .... ein Neu Ulmer 

Ok dann bench mal ein wenig

 ....vllt interessiert dich ja auch das ...http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html


----------



## chillinmitch (28. November 2010)

Hallo Repsol - wie schaffst du bitte 28500 CPU punkte mit nur 3,88 GHz?
Da sind normalerweise ca. 4,5 GHz nötig. 
Selbst wenn der multi noch auf 25 geht kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
Und wie kommt mann auf 29k gesamt, wenn die GPU 27k und CPU 28k macht ?
Das Ergebniss ist doch immer ein Mittelwert. Falsche Einstellungen im Vantage ?

Hier im Vergleich i7@4,2 und 5850


----------



## xyz13 (28. November 2010)

i7 ohne HT 211x19




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kmf (29. November 2010)

GTX470 SLi (PhysX on)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (30. November 2010)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein wenig Feintuning bringt zwar noch ein paar Points, aber ohne massive Erhöhung der GPU-Clocks und auch der Vcore wird wohl nicht mehr viel rauszuholen sein ...


----------



## KillerCroc (30. November 2010)

@ kmf

krass... mit zwei GTX 460 habe ich 28.546 GPU Punkte und 
du hast mit 2 GTX 470er minimal weniger...

(Turbo Modus ist an, deswegen fast 3,5 Ghz ^^ und nichts wurde OC)


----------



## Ü50 (30. November 2010)

Hier mal zwei 285 GTX *ohne* PHX.


----------



## Nip (1. Dezember 2010)

2x HD5870 CF


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Dezember 2010)

@Nip: Da fehlt noch der gpu-z Screen!


----------



## Nip (1. Dezember 2010)

Schon geändert !


----------



## dome001 (3. Dezember 2010)

Habe Grade mal Vantag durchlaufen lassen.
Da ich vor 2 monaten einen Q9550 gekauft hatte und seit dem nicht mehr Vantag laufen lassen hatte 

1. Q9550 mit 3.8 Ghz und Graka mit 738/1512/1250 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=290726&stc=1&d=1291389491

2.Q9550 mit 4Ghz Graka gleiche Einstellung wie oben
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=290727&stc=1&d=1291389491 

3. Q6600 mit 3.6 GHz Graka mit 754/1512/1242
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=290729&stc=1&d=1291389824


Mfg dome001


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt habe ich auch eine GTX 460 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal eine GTX 260 Exo Premium. Immerhin 8.1 HWBot Punkte 

@Blechdesigner:


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Dezember 2010)

^^Was willst du mir nun damit sagen? Vergleiche mal nur den GPU Score (der ist alleine schon fast so hoch wie dein gesammtes Endergebnis )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Dezember 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal.

Ein GTX 470 Sli und ein AMD 1055t @ 3,8 ghz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann mit Sli und die 470 auf 800 mhz. CPU ist gleich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Dezember 2010)

PhysX ausmachen wäre keine schlechte Idee ^^

@Blechdesigner: Ja, und meine so hoch wie dein Endergebnis xD
Nein schon gut, ich fands nur zunächst erstaunlich, dass ich mit ner GTX260 noch 2000 Punkte mehr hab als du mit ner 460. Bis ich dann deine CPU gesehen habe, die erklärt einiges ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Dezember 2010)

Japp, so'n Athlon II X3 @ 3,5GHz hat schon eine brachiale Rechenleistung 

Ich kann dein Endergebnis, GPU-technisch aber auch alt aussehen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Moof- (4. Dezember 2010)

Wollt ihr mal lachen?

so schaut´s es Final bei mir aus:

3DMARK VANTAGE-12068/OC@3922MHz & 4GbDDR3-1600 & GTX OC-Max(Stabile)) & OHNE PhysX 


ok? Gut? oder Ganz Schlecht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2010)

Das ist für das Sys(und bei den angelegten Taktraten) ein sehr gutes Ergebnis


----------



## -Moof- (4. Dezember 2010)

Echt--tz Toll bin Baff ?!


andere Frage @ Blech... :

Es gibt das so´n Thread: *Interne Rangliste 3D-Benchmarks *

Der von Dir gepflegt wird, habe auch schon in Sachen, 3D06 und Vant... gepostet. Seite 116 / -Moof-
(alle Bench´s @ Rules/Vorgabe)

Wann wird denn mal wieder aktualisiert? 
Möchte in die Listen aufgenommen werden!


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2010)

^^Ich denke mal, das ich am Sonntag wieder dazu kommen werde


----------



## -Moof- (4. Dezember 2010)

THX---ja ist denn schon X-Mas 

*edit* 
Sorry OT!


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2010)

Eine Karte ....PhysX aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2010)

So, jetzt dann mal die 460 mit dem i7  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Dezember 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine Karte ....PhysX aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du. Hast. Zu. Viel. Geld. Erst 2 480er und jetzt ne 580... ^^


----------



## KillerCroc (4. Dezember 2010)

@ True Monkey

Nur die GTX 580 ist langsamer als 2 GTX 460 ^^

Hab mit 2 GTX 460 (800Mhz) = 28.546 GPU Punkte
(und mein i7 980X hat 3,33 Ghz und deiner 5,3 Ghz  )

und du hast die GTX 580 noch hochgetaktet 

Vllt hole ich mir nächstes Jahr 2 GTX 580.
Oder muss ich meinen 980X hochtakten um die 
entsprechende Leistung zu bekommen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Mal so gefragt wo kann ich Physix ausstellen ? Und jetzt sagt nicht im Treiber. Die Option gibt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Boti261980 (4. Dezember 2010)

@ Nobody 2.0
In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung bei den 3D Einstellungen unter PhysX-Konfiguration Festlegen -> CPU.
Dann läuft CPU Test#2 über die CPU.
Wer erzählt euch das immer mit dem abschalten von PhysX, das geht nicht so ohne weiteres, es sei den man hackt den Quellcode. 
Deine GPU Punkte von den 2x GTX470 (SLi) finde ich jetzt nicht so toll, da muß mehr gehen!
Nimm mal die neue Version von 3DM Vantage (1.0.2)

MfG


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 nicht unbedingt der Hit


----------



## -Moof- (4. Dezember 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt wo kann ich Physix ausstellen ? Und jetzt sagt nicht im Treiber. Die Option gibt es bei mir nicht.


 
Moin bzw Mahlzeit 

Schau mal im Pic auf die Roten Makiereungen1

hoffe hilft?!


Ja ja und es würde dann auch, verlagerung der Priorität heissen! 
von GPU auf CPU

aber das schreibt sich so lang also was falsch an Phys---aus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Und wie siehts jetzt aus ? Die Grakas laufen aber noch @ stock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das komische ist bei mobilen Graka treiber kann man direkt Physix abwählen.

Edite sagt. Klar fehlen mir noch Punkte. Aber nach einen Post von Blechdesigner Hat die CPU auch entscheidenten einfluss auf die Graka Leistung im Vantage. Und meine CPU hat nur 6x 3,8 Ghz.


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2010)

nun ja sieht doch schon gut aus mit deinem 1055T ist soweit alles Ok 

hier mal mein schlechtes Ergebnis  es hat nicht zufällig noch jemand einen Pott und LN2 übrig der 1090T limitiert zu sehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Naja der 1055 t läuft auf 3,8 ghz. Ich mach gerade einen run auf 4 ghz und 800 mhz die Graka. komisch nur in mafia 2 hab ich so gerade mal 100 frames wo andere mit einen 1090 t @ 4 Ghz 144 frames haben.

Also denke ich das irgendwas noch nicht ganz richtig ist.


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja der 1055 t läuft auf 3,8 ghz. Ich mach gerade einen run auf 4 ghz und 800 mhz die Graka. komisch nur in mafia 2 hab ich so gerade mal 100 frames wo andere mit einen 1090 t @ 4 Ghz 144 frames haben.
> 
> Also denke ich das irgendwas noch nicht ganz richtig ist.[/QUOTE
> vielleicht funzt bei Mafia MGPU nicht so gut
> ...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Jo das gleiche Board wie immer.

Naja bei Just cause 2 hab ich @ stock der Karten 115 Frames. Aber wenn ich OC passiert fast gar nichts mit den Frames.
Nur In benchmarks merkt man manchmal nen zuwachs.


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jo das gleiche Board wie immer.
> 
> Naja bei Just cause 2 hab ich @ stock der Karten 115 Frames. Aber wenn ich OC passiert fast gar nichts mit den Frames.
> Nur In benchmarks merkt man manchmal nen zuwachs.



ok dann doch


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Also so richtig stimmt da was nicht ganz. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2010)

Was soll denn nicht stimmen? (außer das deine Bilder eigtl. zu breit sind [max. 900Pixel breit])


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Oa stimmt hab ich gar nicht bemerkt Danke ich werds gleich ändern.

Naja ich denke das die Leistung nicht so dem Sli entspricht und das da was fehlt.
Immerhin bringen 2 470er OC im Sli und ne CPU mit 6x 4 Ghz nicht viel mehr als wenn ich sie mit 3,8 Ghz und die Grakas @ stock laufen lasse.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst bei AMD nur die Auswirkungen des GPU Scores betrachten, dort sind es immerhin fast 3k mehr als auf Stock/Default 

Die CPU profitiert in keinster Weise von den 200MHz mehr (nur knappe 300 Punkte) 

Ein i7 @ 3,3GHz (mit HT) macht schon beim CPU Score locker seine 20k, nur mal so zum Vergleich


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Also meinst du das der Wert den ich so bekommen habe OK ist wenn man betrachtet das ich einen 1055t habe und keinen I7 ? Jetzt auch mal nur die Graka werte betrachtend ?


----------



## Boti261980 (4. Dezember 2010)

@ Nobody 2.0
Ja, im nachhinein finde ich es auch O.K.
Hab mein 1090T auch mal mit 3,8GHz laufen lassen und die GTX580@stock
Ich finde es schon hart, das eine GTX580 fast so schnell ist, wie 2x470 im SLi!  
Lass mal deine Karten mit dem selben GPU Takt laufen wie meine (sofern möglich)


MfG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Naja und das dürfte eigentlich nicht sein. Wenn ich meine auf deinen Takt rantakte dann haben wir die identischen CPUs. Dh meine beiden Grakas müssten deine weit Überholen. Denn eine 480 ist auch langsammer als 2 460er

Hier ist der Wert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2010)

ich denk mal der CPU limitiert bei 3,8 GHz


----------



## Boti261980 (4. Dezember 2010)

PCTom schrieb:


> ich denk mal der CPU limitiert bei 3,8 GHz


Das wird wohl so sein, in der CPU Auflösung (1280x1024) kein Wunder. 
Eigentlich sollte Nobody mal mit "High" Preset testen, da komme ich gerade so auf 17k GPU Punkte.
Sein Performance GPU Score, bekomme ich selbst mit 4,3GHz und mehr GPU Takt nicht hin. (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Dezember 2010)

Unter welcer auflösung bencht ihr eigentlich ?

Noch etwas hab ich auch gefnden mit einen Quad auf 4 Ghz und 2 460er hat einer 117 Frames. Das ist das was ich @ stock habe.....
Aber zum direkten Vergleich wäre es mal net wenn jemand die richtigen werde durchgibt. Ob meine so richtig waren weiß ich nicht ich hab alles auf standart gelassen.


----------



## cooga (7. Dezember 2010)

@ True Monkey kann es sein das was mit deiner cpu nicht stimmt ??? deine cpu punkte obwohl auf 4,7 Ghz getaktet sind eindeutig zu wenig für deine cpu!


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2010)

@ Cooga
Mist ....einer hats gemerkt 

Ich habe vergessen den Uncore anzupassen da ich ja einen anderen ram teiler benutzt habe bei niedrigeren Blck(höherer Multi)
Bis ich das gemerkt habe war das dice zuende 

Edit : 4,7 Ghz ?...ich beziehe mich jetzt auf den letzten Post von mir da waren es 5,3 .....oder meintest du jetzt meine CPU Punkte mit abgeschalteter PhysX ?


----------



## reiner.oehl (7. Dezember 2010)

so ich nun auchmal wieder........

SYS E6750@3,5/ GTX 470 SOC

Result


----------



## Happyplace4190 (7. Dezember 2010)

hi komme mit nem i7 920 @4 ghz und 2 480er im sli nur auf knappe 4500 punkte... is das normal??


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Dezember 2010)

Meine GTX 460 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (1) (9. Dezember 2010)

Result

gut oder schlecht  ?

habs grad zum ersten mal probiert 
weiss das nicht sorecht zu deuten^^


----------



## Mario432 (9. Dezember 2010)

uteriadawn schrieb:


> Result
> 
> gut oder schlecht  ?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das geht in Ordnung 

Hast ja deine CPU und Graka nicht übertaktet.
Ich hatte mit meiner 6870@985/1150 und einem x6@3,9GHz etwa 17300Punkte


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (1) (9. Dezember 2010)

hmmm, vom übertakten hab ich ja nur was wenn die aktuelle leistung an ihre grenzen gelangt oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## SGT Sykes (11. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal meine GTX 470 749/1498/1848 mit nem i7 920 4 GHz

3DMark Score:  P22518
GPU Score:      18653
CPU Score:      59513


----------



## Bl0ody666 (16. Dezember 2010)

q6600
4gb curcial
2xgtx 460


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Dezember 2010)

Und wieder die GTX 460  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(warum macht bzw. lässt denn jetzt jeder zweite PhysX an  um nicht besser zu vergleichen können )


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2010)

Einmal mit Physx:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...icture66911-vantage-performance-physx-gpu.jpg


Und einmal ohne:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...res-3794-picture66900-vantage-physx-off-1.jpg


----------



## True Monkey (28. Dezember 2010)

zwei 460er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukyluke (29. Dezember 2010)

@ True Monkey nicht schlecht mit einem 980X und zwei gtx 460 auf 900Mhz

Mein Ergebnis : P18646



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2010)

i5 2500k 4.8Ghz und gtx570 860/1150
*P30538*


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2010)

@Cionora 

Das ist aber mit physX ..oder ? (ansonsten schmeiß ich meinen GT aus dem Fenster )


Gtx 580 mit 980x @ 5,3 Ghz ohne PhysX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2010)

Jau mit Physx


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2010)

gott sei dank 

Aber deine benches steigern bei mir die Vorfreude auf mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Meinst du den Sandy, oder die GTX570


----------



## chillinmitch (2. Januar 2011)

Ich schaffe 22370 punkte mit i7920 und 5850.
Die karte würde auch noch mit mehr als 1090Mhz laufen aber ich kann nicht mehr im Rivatuner einstellen. Mal gucken - evtl. 5870 bios


----------



## True Monkey (2. Januar 2011)

@chillinmitch

nimm mal das ......klick


----------



## chillinmitch (2. Januar 2011)

Hey, danke True! Nun wollte ich natürlich sehen, ob die Karte auch 1100Mhz macht - und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt .
 Der Run ist sonst nicht weiter optimiert, GPU @1,33V  , 
die Wasserkühlung hat sich echt gelohnt.
Es ist eine 5850 Sapphire im Referenzdesign@EK WB. Mal sehen, was ich noch rausholen kann.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

Nice  Das gibt doch bestimmt einige Punkte auf HWBot 
Ich hatte Anfangs sogar 10 Punkte mit nem 5850er Run P19059 ^^


Cionara schrieb:


> Jau mit Physx


Kannste nochmal einen ohne PhysX machen, wenn du noch die Möglichkeit  hast? Würde mich echt interessieren, wie die SBs im Vergleich zu den GTs  bzw. Bloomfields abschneiden


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Januar 2011)

_müll_ bitte löschen


----------



## chillinmitch (3. Januar 2011)

Jepp Masterchief79, es sind bisher knapp 21 Punkte geworden.
Und damit habe ich dich im Teamranking überholt, Ätsch .

Zwischenstand 22745

Und auf Wunsch SB im Vantage, aber nicht von mir.


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Januar 2011)

i7 930 @ 3,6GHz @1,18V
GTX580 @ gpu: 815MHz mem: 2050MHz
DDR 3 1600MHz 7-7-7-20 1t


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2011)

Und jetzt mal *ohne PhsyX* ....damit man mal vergleichen kann


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Januar 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal *ohne PhsyX* ....damit man mal vergleichen kann


Wie meinst du das ohne physyx? Im Treiber deaktivieren oder beim Test?


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2011)

Im Treiber Physik X der CPU (deaktivieren) zuweisen 

Machen hier alle so damit man Nvidia auch mit ATI vergleichen kann


----------



## Kru (31. Januar 2011)

Ich will mich hier auch mal einreihen, ist aber nur moderat übertaktet, warte noch auf meine WaKü...http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/gl1a-8-jpg.html


----------



## Falco (1. Februar 2011)

23166 Punkte!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atze1979 (1. Februar 2011)

da geht aber noch was 
atze1979 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,3GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |GTX 570 @ 970/2370 | P29521|http://www.abload.de/img/vatage2nnge.png


----------



## Falco (1. Februar 2011)

ach die 30000 muste noch knacken!!! is ja nicht mehr viel!


----------



## atze1979 (2. Februar 2011)

Falco schrieb:


> ach die 30000 muste noch knacken!!! is ja nicht mehr viel!




OK da sind die P30000

atze1979 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,3GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |GTX 570 @ 980/2340 | P30180|http://www.abload.de/img/vatage3e7l3.png


----------



## atze1979 (2. Februar 2011)

mehr geht nicht 

atze1979 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,4GHz | 4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 |GTX 570 @ 990/2340 | P30242|http://www.abload.de/img/vatage4seiy.png


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Februar 2011)

^^Mach mal bitte im Nvidia-Treibermenü PhysX aus, bzw. weise es mal der CPU zu 
Bin gespannt wie "klein" dann das Ergebnis ausfällt


----------



## atze1979 (2. Februar 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Mach mal bitte im Nvidia-Treibermenü PhysX aus, bzw. weise es mal der CPU zu
> Bin gespannt wie "klein" dann das Ergebnis ausfällt




ok mache ich später.


----------



## Manja (3. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

Hier meine 24/7 Settings (Performance/Extreme):
GPU läuft stabil bei 850/1200 auf 1,1V GPU Spannung, ne 5870 braucht dafür 1,15V 

5GHz und GPU OC kommt gleich


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (davon hätte ich auch gerne mal zwei Stück drinn )


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2011)

hehe....im Vantage ist sandy bridge auf verlorenen Posten 

i7 980x auf "nur" 4,725 ghz mit 460er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ blechi 

das wären dann zwei........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2011)

So, wie versprochen:
GPU hat erst 1,2V und noch nen Haufen Headroom  Speicher ist auch lange noch nicht am Limit...


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

dann ich auch mal... muss mich Masterchief79 anschliessen ... bei mir auch noch was zu machen ... graka Temp Max 30 grad .


----------



## Roschnie (6. Februar 2011)

*Score: P14641 3DMarks

*Result


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Februar 2011)

Hier mal Sandy mit nur einem aktiven Kern + einer HD5870 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (6. Februar 2011)

@Blechdesigner --> mußt du mit dem einKern Sandy so die AMDler deklassieren?


noch nicht das letzte rausgeholt (dank WaKü) ... fast die 40k


----------



## Pumpi (7. Februar 2011)

Erstmal danke @ widder 08/15

Dann mal ne blöde Frage :

Ist das im Performance Modus gut/OK (43315) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit

Ach ja, bin dann selbst drauf gekommen, ohne PhysX auf den Karten, sondern auf der CPU :

I7@3,99 / 2x GTX 480@921 / 1600DDR3 / P: 33735




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (8. Februar 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Erstmal danke @ widder 08/15
> 
> Dann mal ne blöde Frage :
> 
> ...



dein ergebnis sieht doch gut aus  (jedenfalz aus meiner sicht )


----------



## Pumpi (8. Februar 2011)

Sandy's sind auch unlauteres Doping.

Aber im Ernst, der 3DMark11 ist realitäts naher


----------



## widder0815 (8. Februar 2011)

nee , siehst du ja an stimpi sein ergebnis ... hab das Nachgeprüft , das scheint wirklich echt zu sein (BUG) weil wenn man wärend des bench die graka 2 rausnimmt fährt der Pc runter (stürtzt ab)...

der 3D-Mark 11 is müll ... weil die CPU Power null gewertet wird ... im Vantage zb. ziehen die Grakas richtig ab wenn CPU stark ist (wie in Games)


----------



## Pumpi (8. Februar 2011)

> weil die CPU Power null gewertet wird



Ab aktuellen Intel @ 4 Ghz und 8 Threads braucht man nicht mehr, um generell bei 60 fps im Vsync zu zocken. Die ausnahme Spiele die da unter 60fps fallen, dürften im Promille Bereich liegen.

Also ist die Bedeutungslosigkeit der CPU, ab diesen Regionen zumindest, in der Regel die Realität.

Oder sind Leute die 120 fps brauchen die Regel ?



> das scheint wirklich echt



Vielleicht echt ausgeworfen, aber doch nicht Real 

Ist aber echt ein Ding das sowas passieren kann. Vielleicht hast du da die Sensation enthüllt. Jetzt hängen bestimmt einige vor ihren Kisten und wollen das auch hin kriegen 

Demnächst haben wir eine Schwemme von Superergebnissen.


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Februar 2011)

Dann poste ich mal mein ersten Screenshot, mit neuen System, aber da geht noch viel mehr 

i5-2500k@4,7; GTX570@900/1900


----------



## widder0815 (13. Februar 2011)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Dann poste ich mal mein ersten Screenshot, mit neuen System, aber da geht noch viel mehr
> 
> i5-2500k@4,7; GTX570@900/1900



wegen dem cpu core , ich lass immer (neuerdings) superPi mal im hintergrund laufen zwecks screen (cpu mhz orginal) ...


----------



## Kr0n05 (13. Februar 2011)

ah stimmt, gute idee..


----------



## widder0815 (20. Februar 2011)

noch bisl mehr viagra reingeworfen


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich eure Ergebnisse sehe, dann schäme ich mich ja schon fast.


----------



## widder0815 (22. Februar 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wenn ich eure Ergebnisse sehe, dann schäme ich mich ja schon fast.



ja ja ... das waren noch zeiten damals


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Februar 2011)

Das nächste mal sinds dann hoffentlich 8000Punkte


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2011)

Mach deiner CPU doch mal ein bisschen Feuer  Die bremst die Graka wie blöd... Zum Vergleich, meine CPU Score ist doppelt so hoch, wenn ich bei meinem 2600K nur einen Kern aktiviere  Sollt doch noch was drin sein oder nicht? selbst mit meinem E4300 komme ich auf gut über 3,6GHz, und der hat Standard nur 1,8^^


----------



## Jacke wie Hose (24. Februar 2011)

Q9650@4GHz, GTX 570@900/1800/2100, GF 266.77 (HQ)

*P20946* 3DMarks PhysX OFF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*P27721* 3DMarks PhysX ON



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (5. März 2011)

ohja ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haselpopasel (11. März 2011)

Ich bin für mein Budget auch zufrieden, meine neue evga 460gtx 1024 MB  läuft echt gut für den Preis(151,-)


----------



## MetallSimon (12. März 2011)

jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein Quadcore.


----------



## Stormraider03 (13. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe einen Neuen Pc bekommen mir wurde gesagt das er im High End bereich läge.
Möchte gerne Crysis 2 zocken usw und erstmal 1/2Jahre ruhe haben wegen aufrüsten
Kein Plan ob das nun wirklich so stimmt da ich kein Pc Hardware Spezialist bin hoffe die Score Werte sind gut.
Mir wurde der Rechner zusammen geschraubt von einen Pc Gaming Laden für 1336€ mit Monitor und allen.


Ich habe auch mal nen Test gemacht ohne zu übertakten oder so.

Ps geht da noch etwas mehr an Punkten und Performance rausholen.

i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz           AsRock P55 Pro/USB3 1156 Netzteil 750 Watt Energon ???           4x2Gb DDR3 im Dual Channel           Hitachi IDE  1TB Festplatte             XFX Radeon 6970 HD 2 GB Win 7Home Premium Lg Multi DVD Brenner

         Externe Trust 5.1--16 Bit Soundkarte 

         Windows 7 x64



MFG


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

rechnen wir mal mit 1000€ nur der Pc ohne Lcd und so ... mhhh nicht übertaktet ... tippe mal auf HD6950 naja bisl teuer find ich , aber noch im GelbGrünen bereich


----------



## Stormraider03 (13. März 2011)

Hi 

Also ist ne  XFX Ati 6970HD 2GB Ram ( keien Bios geflashte 6850) habe den Ati Catalyst 11.2 drauf der zeigt die jetzt nur als 6900 Serie???

Hoffe ich hab da nen Guten kauf gemacht um erstmal ruhe zu haben mind 1 Jahr um die neusten Games daddeln


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

Stormraider03 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also ist ne  XFX Ati 6970HD 2GB Ram ( keien Bios geflashte 6850) habe den Ati Catalyst 11.2 drauf der zeigt die jetzt nur als 6900 Serie???


 
das ist Normal bei ATI (bei Nvidia steht die genaue bezeichnung) .

das ergebnis ist aber Normal im unübertakteten Zustand , da macht eine gtx480 auch nur 19000


----------



## Stormraider03 (13. März 2011)

Das heißt im Oc was währe da noch so drin???Ps habe oben noch vergessen beim kauf wahr auch win 7 und nen DVD Brenner Laufwerk sollte hoffenlich reichen für Crysis 2 freu.

Ps mir wurde noch gesagt ich kann da 2x  6970 über Crossfire einbauen was soll das bringen 4 GB Ram oder kenn mich nicht so aus???

Danke


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

Also ohne OC und nur einer Grafikkarte würde ich um die 23000 Punkte bekommen ... mit OC und 2 Grafikkarten sieht das dann so hir aus


----------



## Stormraider03 (13. März 2011)

Krass lohnt es sich den mit Crossfire für mich oder tut das nicht Not, ist das so ein heftiger Performance extra Schub beim gamen.


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

Die 6970 Reicht zum zocken voll aus ...


----------



## Hummer13 (14. März 2011)

X4 955 BE @ 3,8GHz @ / MSI GTX460 @ 850-1900MHz / 4GB DDR2 @ 800MHz / Vista 64Bit / Forceware 266.58




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadless (15. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. März 2011)

Hi,

habe nun nen 2600k drin, statt den 2500k, jedoch habe ich bei gleicher Mhz und gleichen Takt der Graka viel weniger Punkte in Vantage!

Gpu score ist io, jedoch der cpu score ist von 73000 auf 29000 runter, wie kann das sein?


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

Dann hast du jetzt die Physik X Berechnung der CPU zugewiesen


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. März 2011)

wie soll ich das gemacht haben?


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

keine ahnung ...schau mal bei GPU-z nach ob ein Haken bei PhysX drin ist .......fehlt der macht die CPU PhysX ist was die niedrigere CPU Punktzahl zu folge hätte 

dann einfach im treiber ändern


----------



## Kr0n05 (17. März 2011)

Aus irgendeinen grund hatte ich nicht mal treiber installiert, kann ich mir nicht erklären... (bzw. die Steuerung der Treiber)

Nun ist alles wieder einigermaßen gut, aber weniger punkte von der GPu bei gleichen takt... Habe nix geändert...

Wie stellt ihr die Treiber ein im nvidia Grafiktreibermenü?



EDIT: Ich dachte der 2600k macht aufgrund von HT mehr punkte als der 2500k....


----------



## Benie (18. März 2011)

Benie | Core2Duo E6850 @ 3,0GHz | 4GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 1T | GTX 570 @ 820/1640/2100MHz | P21074


----------



## Hübie (18. März 2011)

Mein Ergebnis sieht dagegen ja kleinlich aus ^^

P26111

i5 4700MHz
GTX 580@860Mhz
8GB DDR3 1333
ASUS P8P67 Pro

LG Hübie


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. März 2011)

Benie hatte ja auch PhysX on  Würde gerne mal sehen, wie viel Punkte das ohne PhysX sind bei der CPU 
Wenn ich bei meinem 2600K nur einen Kern aktiviere schaffe ich etwa 9000-10000 Punkte CPU Score, versuch das mal zu toppen


----------



## Kr0n05 (19. März 2011)

Also bei mir ist irgendwie der Wurm drin...

übertakte ich auf 4,5ghz habe ich bei Vantage weniger GPU punkte als mit 4ghz... und das nicht wenig!

Und bei 3dmark06 habe ich mit den 2500k bei gleicher ghz zahl etwa 2000 punkte mehr als mit meinen 2600k, das gleiche gilt auch bei anderen benches!

GPU takt ist überall gleich...


----------



## KillerCroc (22. März 2011)

einmal mit & ohne PhysX

Hardware steht in der Signatur

sind das normale Werte ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. März 2011)

Ich würd an deiner Stelle mal GPU-Z aktualisieren  Wir sind mittlerweile bei V5.2 
Werte sollten stimmen  Hab mit ner 6950@955/1470 (800/1200 standard) etwa 24500 geschafft, CPU Score dank Sandy in etwa genauso hoch.


----------



## KillerCroc (23. März 2011)

GPU-Z aktualisiere ich nie 
aber das mach ich mal ^^

Ok alles klar


----------



## Neion (23. März 2011)

jungs ich brauche mal driegnd eure hilfe, habe schon system alles neu gemacht. aber nix hilft.
ich bekomm mein physx nicht angeschalten.

hier mal die bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab auch schon neuen nvidia beta treiber probiert hilft aber auch nicht, ich bekomm es irgendwie nicht an ;(
system ist genau das, was in der sig steht.


----------



## KillerCroc (23. März 2011)

Kannst du bei den PhysX Einstellungen die GTX 580 auswählen? Oder steht da nur CPU und Automatische Auswahl ?


----------



## Neion (23. März 2011)

da steht auch gtx580, hab ich auch schon probiert, geht aber immer noch nicht ;( grafikkarte kaputt ?


----------



## KillerCroc (23. März 2011)

Erst neu gekauft oder seit wann geht die PhysX nicht ?

PhysX Treiber aktualisiert? bzw. installiert ? DX9-11 Treiber nach der Neuinstallation deines Systems wieder installiert?


----------



## widder0815 (23. März 2011)

Wenn du den neusten Vantage hast , dann ist das halt so --> PhysX ist Geschichte im Vantage


----------



## Neion (23. März 2011)

ach du ******* stimmt, man muss diesen hacken in vantage settings wegmachen.... omg system umsonst formatiert  thx jungs


----------



## patmaster (24. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe gerade den 1.1.0 Patch eingespielt und gleich mal gebencht. 
Früher hatte ich immer um die 18k Punkte und jetzt plötzlich nur mehr 15k.

Liegt das an der neuen Version ?!

Mir ist aufgefallen das das Farbschema nicht mehr automatisch geändert wird, das hab ich dann manuell gemacht, hat aber auch niht gebracht...

Hat einer ne Idee wo die 3k hingekommen sind ?!

Mein System:

1055T
GTX460 1024 Sonic Platinum
4 GB Ram
870A-UD3


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. März 2011)

PhysX  Das ist bei der neuen Version automatisch deaktiviert, damit man besser mit AMD vergleichen kann, die diese Technik ja nicht haben. Wenn du es wieder aktivierst, wirst du auch wieder bei deinen 18k landen


----------



## patmaster (24. März 2011)

Ich dachte schon das es damit zu tun haben könne, weil die letzten Beiträge hier im Thread ja auch davon handelten, aber ich kann die Einstellung nicht finden. 
Ich nehm doch an die Sollte unter "Options" sein ?!

Da kann ich aber eh nix verändern in der BASIC Edition.


----------



## KillerCroc (2. April 2011)

@ widder0815

tolle GPU Punkte mit GTX 570 SLI  schöner Takt ^^

@ all 

hier mal meine Ergebnisse - mit und ohne PhysX
vllt takte ich die beiden GTX 570er auch irgendwann mal hoch ^^
38.000 GPU Punkte sind mit 800Mhz Takt normal?


----------



## widder0815 (2. April 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> @ widder0815
> 
> tolle GPU Punkte mit GTX 570 SLI  schöner Takt ^^


 
ein dickes Danke 
aber das ist doch "garnix" schau mal was an GPU Punkte mit DDR3 2133 aufschlagen (verbrauch max. 700watt)

als ich mit 969/1100 (anstatt 963/1100) benchen wollte ist der Vantage Abgeschmiert , aber ich habe hir im Forum noch nichtmal 2 gtx580 gesehn die 47k GPU points haben (Liegt warscheinlich an der pro mhz Leistung des 2600k gegenüber dem 980x)

wenn ich das mit anderen sLi systemen vergleiche ... macht der N-Force200 chip dann doch seine Arbeit auf dem Board 



KillerCroc schrieb:


> @ all
> hier mal meine Ergebnisse - mit und ohne PhysX
> vllt takte ich die beiden GTX 570er auch irgendwann mal hoch ^^
> 38.000 GPU Punkte sind mit 800Mhz Takt normal?



Ja , 38k GPU points mit 800mhz und i7 ala 3,8ghz ist normal oder eigendlich ganz "gut"


----------



## widder0815 (4. April 2011)

Für BlackBurn

i7 2600k | 3600mhz | gtx570 @ 850/1000


----------



## smoky-jo (5. April 2011)

smoky-jo | Intel Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x EVGA Geforce GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz | P56606 Result


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. April 2011)

smoky-jo schrieb:


> smoky-jo | Intel Core i7 x990 EE @ 4.3 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1997Mhz 9-9-9-28 | 2x EVGA Geforce GTX 590 @ 630Mhz/1260Mhz/1728Mhz | P56606 Result



CPU dürfte aber bremsen  Hattest du PhysX an oder aus?

Hier noch was mit ner 8800GT. @Air!


----------



## Agr9550 (21. April 2011)

Bin gerade am chiptakt testen
(ram max bisher 3x 1250mhz,wäre ich also schonmal bei 3x 945/1250mhz bei 1200mv und 1150mv) Später gehts weiter 

Xfx 5870 XT (ek block)
Xfx 5970 Black Edition (ek Block)
I7 875k @ 4510Mhz (HK 3.0)
EVGA P55 FTW (2x8lanes)

Leider geht ned mehr als die 4510mhz beim cpu zumindest nicht benchstable


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. April 2011)

^^Einmal eine GPU weniger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (24. April 2011)

@Blechi / Was seh ich in deinem GPUz  
deine Grakas nur mit x8 Lanes? ... so sieht das aus wenns x16 sind http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=406325&d=1303626627

aber nicht Traurig sein Digger


----------



## Agr9550 (26. April 2011)

ähm du vergleichst gerade 2x OC 5870 mit 2x OC gtx 570  äpfel und birnen?! 


hab Heute wieder bissle getestet deshalb nur im 24/7 betrieb von 4010mhz (cpu)

3x 975/1250mhz (bei 1000mhz/1250mhz > bench abgebrochen (zuwenig vcore) > danach kein bock mehr gehabt ^^

aber 1000mhz reiss ich noch durch dann natürlich in verbindung mit 4510mhz cpu takt und falls die durchrennen eddiert ich geschwind die bios werte und dann bekommt der blechi auch nen ordentlich takt nachgereicht 


@blech was schaffen deine xfx 5870xt max? schon getestet meine bleibt bei 1114/1373mhz stehn bzw dann is afterburner vcore zuende


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. April 2011)

Bei 1050 @ 1.325V ist schluss bei der XFX, das andere ist eine PowerColor LCS und die bräuchte dafür sogar nur 1.275V.
Aber auch einzelln ist dort schluss, mehr Volt bringt in beiden Fällen keinen Zuwachs an Takt (es gibt paar kleine Ausnahmen in Spielebenchmarks, in Verbindung mit viel Glück )

Da wir gerade bei einzel Karten sind, dort steht noch ein finaler Test bei mir aus (Sandy@5,2GHz + HD@1050/1300)


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. April 2011)

Ja mehr Spannung bringt ab da auch nichts mehr, ich glaube der8auer sagte mal, dass die Karten unter LN2 bei etwa ~1,25V-1,275V am besten skalieren. Also fehlt es einfach nur an Kälte. Abgesehen davon will man sich ja auch seine Spawas und GPU nicht grillen 
Meine 5970 macht auch "nur" 965/1230 für den 03er mit, bei 1,26V Spannung. Allerdings schon 90° auf beiden GPUs und 110° Spawatemp bei 100% Lüfterspeed, ich glaube es ist klar, dass die zu warm wird  Hab durch nen Treiberbug schonmal Crossfire deaktiviert gekriegt und konnte einen Chip noch bei 1020/1300 durch den Vantage schicken, bei 1,26V. Aber auch bei 90°, die andere GPU ist ja deswegen nicht auf einmal weg ^^


----------



## Agr9550 (26. April 2011)

Bin ich ma gespannt,die sandy bridge gehen halt echt wie die sau und das für wenig geld ....Muss ich mir doch noch nen 6kerner von intel zulegen like i7 970


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. April 2011)

Ach was, Sandy Bridge E aufm Sockel 2011  X79 usw... Da kannste deinen 970er gleich wieder wegschmeißen


----------



## widder0815 (27. April 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> ähm du vergleichst gerade 2x OC 5870 mit 2x OC gtx 570  äpfel und birnen?!



ich habe nicht die Grakas verglichen , sondern die "Mainboards" ... das bezog sich auf die "Lanes" , ich hab nur gtx570ger ... 
der post ging um die "2x 16 lanes" wenn du den GPUz screen anschaust  nur darum ging es ... hätte ich 2x 8800gt , hätte ich es "damit" gezeigt .


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. April 2011)

^^Ich würde dir gerne mal zeigen wieviel es ausmacht mit 8x oder 16x 

Schau dir mal das Ergebnis an KLICK (vor allem den GPU-Score und im Vergleich zu meinen "geringen" Takt)


----------



## widder0815 (27. April 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ich würde dir gerne mal zeigen wieviel es ausmacht mit 8x oder 16x
> 
> Schau dir mal das Ergebnis an KLICK (vor allem den GPU-Score und im Vergleich zu meinen* "geringen" Takt*)


 
Geringer Takt? ... deine 5870ger sind mit 50% oc sogar schon im bereich von 6970ger(oc) 
Ausserdem hast du ja auch 2x 16 lanes (oder hab ich jetzt was nicht geRallt? )

Aso ... jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen .
Passt doch , der 2600k bringt mehr Graka Power (ist bekannt) ... und das Ergebnis mit dem i7 980 ~ 2x16 lanes ist genau so (GPU) wie das Ergebnis mit dem 2600k ~ 2x8 Lanes 
(das es Fast gleich ist , hat der i7 980 den --> 2x16 Lanes zu verdanken)

Suche mal ein 2600k bench mit 2x gtx570 ~ 2x 8 lanes (muss jetzt zur Arbeit ... byby bis heute nacht)


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. April 2011)

Die Karten sind ja nur ca. 23,5% übertaktet 

Und hier KLICK ist ein Ergebnis von marcus_T auf einem P8P67 Pro

*Edit:*

Ich konnte der XFX doch noch ein wenig mehr Takt entlocken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (27. April 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Die Karten sind ja nur ca. 23,5% übertaktet
> 
> Und hier KLICK ist ein Ergebnis von marcus_T auf einem P8P67 Pro
> 
> ...



hehe , also 500mhz mehr (von 850mhz) sind nach meiner Rechnung sogar mehr als 50% oc ... aber egal , die 2 gtx570ger wurden aber von 5,4ghz CPU gepeitscht (was im Vantage sehr viel aus macht)


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. April 2011)

Wie kommst du auf 500MHz mehr, wenn meine Karten nur mit 1050 im CF laufen?
(Beim anderen Ergebnis waren es allerdings 1350MHz, der Gulfi hatte auch mehr Takt(~5,7GHz) und die PCIe-Lanes waren auch je mit 16x angebunden, aber die GPU-Score Ausbeute im Verhältnis mager)

39251(bei mir) zu 39921


----------



## widder0815 (27. April 2011)

na hier 1350mhz , von 850mhz (500mehr) ryba (PurePC.pl)'s 42507 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with 2x Radeon HD 5870 @ 1350/1270MHz


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. April 2011)

Naja es ging ja darum 


widder0815 schrieb:


> Geringer Takt? ... deine 5870ger sind mit 50% oc sogar schon im bereich von 6970ger(oc)


----------



## Agr9550 (29. April 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ach was, Sandy Bridge E aufm Sockel 2011  X79 usw... Da kannste deinen 970er gleich wieder wegschmeißen


 
ich warte jetzt eh erstmal ab was nen ivy bridge kosten (ganz oder garnich weisch  ) und wenn der mir zuteuer is (so nen 1000euro gerät wie nen i7 980x) dann lass ich mir nen 1366 raus mit i7 970 da hab ich genug cpu leistung und 2x 16lanes und das RELATIV "günstig" ,bench ja eh nimmer so wie vor 6mon wo ich mir jeden tag voll die kante gegeben hab mit + noch 1mhz rauskitzeln

ABER mal was anders irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das die 11er treiber serie richtig mies läuft,hatte mit meinem alten 10.4a echt bessere ergebnisse im verhältniss zumindest hab ich das so im kopf  ODER der cpu macht nun richtig die notbremse (das se ausbremst war mir eh klar)

@widder 
diese 8lanes 16lane geschichte is total überzogen,schaumal in forum ranking bei 3dvantage dann schautse mal mein score von damals mit den 3 karten (damals war die 5970 noch lukü) und dann schaumal den bench von mr hyde der hat quad cf mit nem i7 960 auf 16lanes (haben die selben cpu taktungen gehabt und er war kaum westenlich schneller als ich das was er schneller war,war nur auf den 4ten gpu zurück zuführen diese lane geschichte haben se auch oft genug getestet und jeder test sah gleich aus,das was du dort an punkte verlierst is der preisaufschlag garnich wert das sind höchsten 10%,zumindest is es für normalos die ned weltrekorde benchen unwesentlich,das würdest z.b mit nem leeren windows fast wieder rausholen oder nem höhren pci takt  )


so nun zu meinem bench...

Bin bissle enttäuscht (ja ich weiss gpu score is ok,hab aber mit cs 43600 gerechnet) aber immerhin 3x1000mhz/1250mhz bei 1220mv 
Morgen mal bios edieren das ich über die 1000mhz schranke komm und dann gehts die tage weiter mit max chiptakt finden (max ram liegt bei 1450mhz und meine poblige 5870 nur 1373mhz  )


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. April 2011)

Nochmal zum Vergleich


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Mai 2011)

Jo b.designer ich bin dir auf den fersen was den chiptakt angeht  

War nen Testbench zum schauen ob se die 1020mhz ÜBERHAUPT packt aber is ganz locker durchgelaufen next step 1050mhz  
(spannung 1250mv,gpu spawas laut gpuz > max 57°,gpu temp max 49° ) msi afterburner geht bis 1090mhz kann aber per CCC bis 1410mhz dank dem bios edit 

treiber hab ich gerade 10.12a drauf (dem 11er trau ich noch ned so hab da bildflimmern in den ladefreq wie die sau! ) 
vantage version 1.02 (die neue geht bei mir ned,bleibts bild nach dem 1 jane nash einfach stehen...)

die 40.000 bei gpu score schafft er einfach nich bei 4.00ghz egal wieviel dampf die graka hat 

edit: bench 2 mit 4510mhz cputakt


----------



## Agr9550 (2. Mai 2011)

1 gute nachricht 1 schlechte

die gute grakas leben noch
die schlechte meine 5970 spinnt bei 1050mhz rum (brauch da schon 1290mv,meine 5870 packt das mit 1250mv....hab auch 3anläufe gebraucht bis er überhaupt durchgelaufen is) gibt auch nur wenige bei hwbot die wirklich deutlich über 1050mhz sind (meist ln2)

hab zwar ein bench mit biegen und brechen bei 1050/1250mhz hinbekommen leider nur mit 4.0ghz,wollt dann noch nen weiteren test mit 4,5ghz nachlegen und da zeigt sich dann das ich weniger gpu score hatte als mit 1020mhz trotz höherem CPU score  

ich geh mal von aus bei 3x1040 evtll 1045mhz (mit viel glück und beten) is schluß  ramtakt denk ich gehen meine gewonnten 1373mhz von der 5870 (1300geht aufjedenfall das hab ich schonmal gebencht)
hier mal den 4ghz bench mit 1050 (wenigstens die 40k gpu score geknackt  mit genug V und nem starkjuckenden finger am schieberegler vom msi AB gings dann doch )

die tage gibts also nen FINAL bench,bin gespannt ob die 1045/1370mhz durchlaufen, würden mich echt freuen


----------



## Agr9550 (2. Mai 2011)

Vorläufiger Finaler Bench

3x 1040mhz/1300mhz
core i7 875k @ 4510mhz

Mehr als 1040mhz lohnt sich einfach nich,is nur gpu quällen für "nichts" 
Mal schauen vllt schaff ich noch mehr ramtakt ansonsten wars das also mit der großartigen punktejagd

Aber ma schauen nen gesamtscore von 38.000 wäre noch was mit den 39.000 wirds leider nichts mehr


----------



## r|sen_ (3. Mai 2011)

Hmm ist mein Ergebnis okay...? Iwie nicht so, wenn ich eure da sehe...


----------



## Agr9550 (4. Mai 2011)

was haste den cpu takt und gpu takt ?


----------



## r|sen_ (4. Mai 2011)

Muss ich heute abend mal nachliefern, kann ich ausm kopp nicht sagen.. Ich habs gestern nochmal versucht, cputakt auf 4,4 hoch und da warens "immerhin" 1000pts mehr...


----------



## widder0815 (4. Mai 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Hmm ist mein Ergebnis okay...? Iwie nicht so, wenn ich eure da sehe...



Wenn dein Sys nicht übertaktet ist , dann ist es ok ... hier ein 2600k mit 5,4ghz + gtx580(Oc) http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=574755&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg


----------



## r|sen_ (4. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, mir muss mal jmd via Scype oder so nen kompletten Kurs geben...


----------



## Agr9550 (4. Mai 2011)

Score kommt schon hin

cpu score von 25000 sind ca 4,2ghz cpu takt 
da limitiert halt deine cpu die grafikkartenleistung,wenn den cpu höher oced dann gibts auch mehr punkte


----------



## r|sen_ (4. Mai 2011)

Echt, die begrenzt die..? Verdammt... ^^ und iwie glaub ich, mein Ram ist zu lahm.. :/


----------



## Agr9550 (4. Mai 2011)

ramtakt spielt keine rolle im vantage zumindest nich das es merken würdest

viel cpu power = viel gut  
 meine 3 karten könnten auch noch mehr  wenn meine cpu höher als 4.5 benchstabil bleiben würde  
glock ma dein hoch auf 4.5-4,7 dann wirst mal sehn wie sich dein gpu score ausbaut ohne am gpu takt zuschrauben (ich geh mal von aus du hast nen ordentlich cpu kühler)


----------



## r|sen_ (4. Mai 2011)

den mugen 2 mit dem großen lüfter dran, oben zieht der große deckenlüfter raus sowie der andere an der rückseite... Hmm ich trau mich ganz ehrlich nicht so an die spannungen ran bzw. an den takt. mitm multi gehts schon bis 4,4ghz hoch...


----------



## Agr9550 (4. Mai 2011)

ach keine angst,wenn du den How to richtig durchliest dann kann da normal nichts passieren

ich hab vor 2j genauso angefangen (damals per skype mit easy tuner 6 (oc tool für gigabyte boards)    das ging sogar soweit das ich 30min später nachdem der pc nimmer startet per telefon bei einem anrief der mit im skype war weil ich wissen wollte was tun,haben dann per telefon nen cmos reset durchgeführt (kollege hat sich ne manuell rausgesucht und ich hab 2 jumper zum reseten überbrücken dürfen weil ich ned an die bios batterie rankam,man war das ein erlebniss ! oder mein erstesmal graka übertakten > ati 4850 "chris den regler nach rechts aber nich ganz,nur stückchenweise " 2sec später war mein bild schwarz weil ich dachte meine karte muss die die selben taktraten wie einer 4850 goes like hell schaffen,tja dem wars nich so 

also keine panik den how to durchlesen (so oft bis du weisst was was is) dann geht das auch


----------



## widder0815 (5. Mai 2011)

Nochmal eine leichte Steigerung
i7 2600k@4944mhz | ²gtx570@959/1050 | ⁴gb DDR3@1099mhz | P42833

Immerhin Weltrangliste Platz 121 von Tausenden(2GPUs)  http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...mance_2x_geforce_gtx_570_42833_marks?new=true

Die CPU Temps waren aber übel ...


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Mai 2011)

Ach die sind doch noch  lange im grünen Bereich... Sag mal läuft die CPU wirklich nur auf 1,26V oder ist das ein Auslesefehler?


----------



## widder0815 (9. Mai 2011)

@Masterchief79
Ist Auslesefehler (normal waren 1,48- 1,51 rum)

Für agr9550 der gewünschte Vantage 2600k Stock bench

i7 2600k@ Stock | 2xgtx570 900/950mhz | DDR3 1067mhz


----------



## Agr9550 (9. Mai 2011)

die firma dankt,schon nen taken schneller die 2te generation,wenn man dann noch das das oc potenzial betrachtet echt ne feine sache vorallem bei dem preis,der 875k war dagegen richtig teuer mit knapp 380euro wenn ich mich recht erinner

hab da auch was für dich 3x 725/1000mhz

1x Load optimal defaults ( 3200mhz mit Turbo modus zumindest laut bios,warum der 3400mhz ausliest frag mich ned warum (wird wohl nur 1 kern gewessen sein)....würde mich auch wundern wenn er mit 200mhz knapp 3000points weniger hat als mit 3600mhz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1xload optimal defaults + K boost aktiv (3600mhz mit turbo inkl K.Boost)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächste woche bzw ende diese woche gibt evtll noch nen Core i7 980X mit meinem gespann hab mir den 980x inkl brett und ram vom xtc gekauft (ivy setz ich die ersten cpus aus,980x zum zocken photoshop und tri cf + hobby benchen is mehr als ausreichend ausserdem war das angebot gut und 1366 bekommst besser verkauft als den 1156 kram  )


----------



## widder0815 (9. Mai 2011)

Nun ja , ich weiss nicht was du für den 980x bezahlt hast ... für ein 2600k + gutes Board hätteste 399€ Hingepackt 
Und der 980x ist "nur" im Vantage besser , in Games sowieso nicht und im Mark 03 05 06 11 auch nicht wirklich .


----------



## Agr9550 (9. Mai 2011)

dafür haste mit 1155 nur 2x 8lanes (elektrisch) und mit 1366 bis zu 4x16 (volle 16)
Games kannste so ned pauschalisieren gibt genug games wo der 980x schneller is ,in den restlichen games is der 1155 nur maginal schneller  das reisst es garnich raus weil du auf nem 1366 das wieder mit den vollen 16lanes rausholst  Und mit 3 oder gar 4 einzelen karten auf nem 1155 zu nem 1366 is der unterschied nochmal größer

tri channel hat auch seine vorteile 
sry aber da muss ich bissle grinsen 05 06  is nen  taktabhängiger bench der sagt mal garnichts aus in mein augen da schlägt dich sogar nen core 2 duo wenn der mit mehr MHz ins rennen geht  sowas is kein bench in mein augen,für mich bleibt vantage DER Bench schlechthin da passt die berechnung einfach und die szenen sind ned so stinlangweilig wie beim 11er (da bench ich lieber 03 da sehen die szene wenigstens noch noch was aus )

aber nur ma so weltrekorde in 00 01 03 05 V und 11 halten zurzeit alles 980x/990x und das wird sich auch nichs dran ändern bis ivy brigde draussen is  Einfach aus dem grund weil nen 980x die selben taktraten schafft du aber mit 4 einzelen karten in start gehen kannst was mit nem 1155 null sinn macht 
sagen wir so xtc hat sein bundle (980x msi big bang xpower und nen patriot mit 2000mhz) für VHB 750 im bazar gehabt was ich gezahlt hab is ja egal  wer würde da nicht zuschlagen wenn ihm nen 980x reicht + auf volle 16lanes wert legt


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Mai 2011)

06 ist auch Gulftown-Milieu, ein GT@4,8GHz macht ca. 11000-12000 Points, ein 2600K@5.2GHz etwa 10300-10500 (im CPU Test). Da die CPU Tests bei den anderen Benches nicht scorerelevant sind bzw. nicht multithreaded, fällt das logischerweise weg.
Nichtsdestotrotz hat ein GT die höhere Rohleistung, nur kann die eben teilweise nicht so gut genutzt werden und er lässt sich nicht so leicht so hoch takten.

PS wegen den Lanes: Gibt ja auch für ~215€ das Asus P8P67 WS Revolution mit x16/x16 oder x16/x8/x8 oder x8/x8/x8/x8 wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab.  Aber nur so nebenbei, ist ja jetzt eh egal.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Mai 2011)

Hmm, Sandy macht bei mir mit ATI ab ~10300 bis ~10840 mit Nvidia Karten und das natürlich auch @ 5,2GHz


----------



## JawMekEf (11. Mai 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:
			
		

> PS wegen den Lanes: Gibt ja auch für ~215€ das Asus P8P67 WS Revolution mit x16/x16 oder x16/x8/x8 oder x8/x8/x8/x8 wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab.  Aber nur so nebenbei, ist ja jetzt eh egal.



Nützt aber alles nichts, da die CPU nur mit 16 Lanes angebunden ist und dadurch zum Flaschenhals wird.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Mai 2011)

sandy ?.......im vantage blas ich den weg wie nichts 

Gtx 580 mit gulfi @ 5,3 Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (12. Mai 2011)

@jaw
wollts eben sagen,Gab ja auch paar test selbst mit nf200 chipsatz der auch ned viel besser abschnitt  

@Monkey 
monkey du bist raus deine frage müsst nun sein "warum das den schon wieder"

häng mal nen gespann auf das brett (hast noch das asus supercomputer ne? )


----------



## KillerCroc (12. Mai 2011)

kleines Update von mir


----------



## widder0815 (12. Mai 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Nützt aber alles nichts, da die CPU nur mit 16 Lanes angebunden ist und dadurch zum Flaschenhals wird.


 
Das werden wir sehen  Ende des Monats Benche ich mit 3x gtx570 ein ab | 8x8x8 (da werden wir sehen wie das ein Flaschenhals wird )



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> PS wegen den Lanes: Gibt ja auch für  ~215€ das Asus P8P67 WS Revolution mit x16/x16 oder x16/x8/x8 oder  x8/x8/x8/x8 wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab.  Aber nur so nebenbei,  ist ja jetzt eh egal.



Das ws Revolution macht x16/x16 oder x8x8x8 (Quadsli Fällt flach , wenn ich mein Handbuch richtig in erinnerung habe)

@TrueMonkey

Wenn du einen blick in die "Vantage" Rangliste machst , wirst du feststellen das mein 2600k mit 2x gtx570 deinen GT + 2x gtx480 "Zerbröselt hat" hier noch der Screen


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2011)

hmm ....und wenn du dir jetzt mal die Ergebnisse von mir anschaust 01,03,05,06 und Aquamark (Wo ich überall besser bin wie du ) siehst du vllt warum bzw was zu dem Zeitpunkt bei meinen Board schon defekt war als ich den Vantage gemacht habe 

Mal so als tip den 03er und vantage habe ich zum Schluß gemacht mit dem defekten Board .....und im 01er und 05er liefen die Karten sogar nur auf stock 


An dem Tag habe ich viel verschenkt ......einzigst der 06 hat richtig gefunzt und dementsprechend ist das Ergebniss


----------



## Agr9550 (12. Mai 2011)

true keine sorge die rache is mein/unser  

mein zeug is unterwegs dann ändert sich das ranking ganz schnell


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> sandy ?.......im vantage blas ich den weg wie nichts


 
Hmm, ja aber mit nur knappen 700Punkten mehr  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (18. Mai 2011)

dafür im cpu score knappe 8000points  mit 2 oder mehr karten is das halt nen riesen vorteil was der 980x vor dem sandy hat meine kiste steht hier zu 98% fertig rum, warte noch auf 2 schnellverschlüße dann gehts morgen los mit wasser auffüllen,win aufziehn etc


----------



## widder0815 (18. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> dafür im cpu score knappe 8000points  mit 2 oder mehr karten is das halt nen riesen vorteil was der 980x vor dem sandy hat meine kiste steht hier zu 98% fertig rum, warte noch auf 2 schnellverschlüße dann gehts morgen los mit wasser auffüllen,win aufziehn etc



Das nützt dir aber nix , wenn der Sandy mehr Graka Power raus holt ... das macht mehr aus als die CPU Points


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2011)

jungs ....kennt ihr den Unterschied zwischen Sandy und Gulftown ?

nee ?

ganz einfach ...da wo bei dem sandy schluss ist (max 5,6 Ghz in 3d marks) kann der Gulfi wennn er kaltgemacht wird noch eine Schüppe drauflegen.

Und eins ist mal sicher .....Kein sandy schlägt einen Gulfi wenn der bei 6,+ läuft


----------



## widder0815 (18. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jungs ....kennt ihr den Unterschied zwischen Sandy und Gulftown ?
> 
> nee ?
> 
> ...



hehe ...  Wenn du mal Ein Saufen willst , dann kauf dir einen Brandy ... und wenn du einen BlueScreen willst dann nim doch einfach Sandy  ... sodann Mario


----------



## Icz3ron3 (18. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Mai 2011)

Was für ein Ergebniss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (18. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Das nützt dir aber nix , wenn der Sandy mehr Graka Power raus holt ... das macht mehr aus als die CPU Points


 
falsch 
mein 1156 bench hat ganz klar gezeigt > zuwenig cpu score = scheiss endscore (hatte nen gpu score von 43.000 und cpu von 27500) ende vom lied waren poblige 37.000points,hätte ich aber nen cpuscore von 36.000 wäre mein score wohl weit über 40.000 

und so is es bei true und blech gerade,blech hat den besseren gpu score monkey den besseren CPU score und wenn deins zutreffen würde müsste blech vor true sein,is er aber nich 

schaumal von TIN wars glaub von team pure sein score bei 4 einzelen karten an (4x gtx 580 = 85.0000 gpus score = endscore 47.000 schlag mich tot obwohl er mit 6ghz bencht )

aber passt schon sandy is der bessere cpu und cpu score bei vantage is scheissegal deshalb benchten leute wie kingpin auch mit nem sr2 mainboard und 2 cpus weil cpu score juckt schliesslich nich....


----------



## True Monkey (19. Mai 2011)

hust .....ich habe da kein prob ob gulfi oder SB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich habe ja beide


----------



## widder0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> aber passt schon sandy is der bessere cpu und cpu score bei vantage is scheissegal deshalb benchten leute wie kingpin auch mit nem sr2 mainboard und 2 cpus weil cpu score juckt schliesslich nich....



Brauchst mir nicht blöd kommen grossnase !
Fang "du" lieber mal an Punkte im Bot zu sammeln , und setz deine großen Worte in Taten um 



True Monkey schrieb:


> hust .....ich habe da kein prob ob gulfi oder SB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß , war ja nur ein Scherz von mir ...


----------



## chillinmitch (20. Mai 2011)

Gestern Nacht wars schön kühl . Da hab ich das Fenster aufgerissen, die Wakü aufs Fensterbrett gestellt und losgelegt.
Hab ja auch seit kurzem nen GT, komme aber mit Wasser nicht über 4,85 GHz beim Vantage. Die 5850 ist gerannt wie lange nicht mehr.
Hat die 1100 MHz Takt auf Anhieb gepackt (1,33v). So, eigenen hwbot rekord verbessert (global 7.Rang) , 
true, freak und konsorten auf ihre plätze verwiesen .
Und dann um halb Fünf glücklich lächelnd und gedanklich in New Calico eingeschlummert.

980x@4,8
5850@1100/1200
Punkte 25060


----------



## widder0815 (20. Mai 2011)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht wars schön kühl . Da hab ich das Fenster aufgerissen, die Wakü aufs Fensterbrett gestellt und losgelegt.
> Hab ja auch seit kurzem nen GT, komme aber mit Wasser nicht über 4,85 GHz beim Vantage. Die 5850 ist gerannt wie lange nicht mehr.
> Hat die 1100 MHz Takt auf Anhieb gepackt (1,33v). So, eigenen hwbot rekord verbessert (global 7.Rang) ,
> true, freak und konsorten auf ihre plätze verwiesen .
> ...


 
Geilo ... 23,9 Punkte im Bot  Super Arbeit


----------



## Agr9550 (21. Mai 2011)

ahjo das zeigste mir mal wie du mit 875k oder 980x points bei hwbot holst und zwar ohne dice/kokü/ln2 egal ob mit 1 oder mehren gpus (richtrig pionts ned nur 0.5)...so nen geschwätz eh (im 3d ranking für 875k schaustemal wer da platz 1 is ohne points dafür zubekommen  )

so BTT 
so kiste läuft (hoff ich doch)
hatte gestern nämlich leichte probleme mit treiber,hat immer nur die treiber für die 5970 installt und die 5870 lief jedesmal mit standarttreiber  (habs dann per zufall und langem suchen im gpu z entdeckt....)

load optimal defaults (133x26) 7-7-7-20 1066MHz
3x 1020/1300MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nun erstmal mit dem bios befassen und dann bissle schauen was geht...


----------



## Agr9550 (21. Mai 2011)

so eben nochmal mit driver cleaner alles platt gemacht was zu ati gehört
und CCC 11.5 + app sauber install

selbe einstellungen,knapp 1300gpu points mehr zum CCC 10.9a
die nächsten tage gibts dann feuer auf dem cpu..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chillinmitch (22. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> ahjo das zeigste mir mal wie du mit 875k oder 980x points bei hwbot holst und zwar ohne dice/kokü/ln2 egal ob mit 1 oder mehren gpus (richtrig pionts ned nur 0.5)...so nen geschwätz eh .
> 
> . Verstehe ich nicht. Mit 980x unter luft/wasser keine punkte möglich ? Ist doch falsch.
> Gib deinem 980x mal die Sporen, also >4,5Ghz und dann schraub deine 5870 auf mind. 1100/1300 schon hast du ca. 15 punkte mit einem single-run.
> ...


----------



## Agr9550 (22. Mai 2011)

richtig punkte machst halt nur mit dice oder sonstigen extrem kühlungen
egal ob 1 2 3 oder 4 gpus die ersten 15plätze im hwbot für 5970karten sind alle mit ln2 /dice /kokü  gebencht (cpu takt min 5.6ghz) 
somit is richtig punkte machen FAST unmöglich 

1100 mit ner 5970 da musste nen richtig gutes model haben die wenigstens haben im 3cf betrieb überhaupt über 1000,da is meiner karte schon richtig gut dabei mit ihren 1030mhz (meine 5870 würde 1118mhz/1378 schaffen)
cpu takt kommt alles noch die kiste läuft erst seit 2tagen erstmal alles andere fit machen 

hab erstmal msi nen tiket geschickt weil gpu z mir auf dem 2te slot x8 lanes anzeigt auf dem ersten aber 16 
normal sollte es aber 16 16  sein ,jetzt stellt sich halt die frage auslesefehler oder realitöääte weil die 5970 mit 2 gpus antritt weil die hat 16 16 laut gpu z 

16 16 8 wär ned schlimm aber wär schon nett zuwissen warum 

hier mal mit 1x 5970 (1030/1300)
cpu load opt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (22. Mai 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die GTX 590 ist ja schon nicht schlecht nur mit der CPU hast ein wenig übertrieben


----------



## Agr9550 (22. Mai 2011)

@pctom
warum übertrieben der bench sagt garnichts aus weil physX an is....

980x@4060MHz (140x29)
Radeon HD 5870 1000/1300MHz
Radeon HD 5970 1000/1300MHz

bei 1030/1300 hat sich der treiber verabschiedet  (warum würde mich interessieren und zwar brennend,mir kommts so vor je höher der cpu taktet desto niedriger wird der gpu takt)
Da ich aber eh noch ned am cpu limit bin stört das erstmal nich,max gpu takt ermittel ich dann nochmal gegen cpu endtakt

Gesamtscore is aber schonmal höher als mein damaliger mit dem 875K @4510MHz und 3x 1040/1300MHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Communicator (22. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> hab erstmal msi nen tiket geschickt weil gpu z mir auf dem 2te slot x8 lanes anzeigt auf dem ersten aber 16
> normal sollte es aber 16 16  sein ,jetzt stellt sich halt die frage auslesefehler oder realitöääte weil die 5970 mit 2 gpus antritt weil die hat 16 16 laut gpu z
> 
> 16 16 8 wär ned schlimm aber wär schon nett zuwissen warum
> ...


 

Die 5970 kann nur 8/8, weil der PLX-Chip nicht 16/16 unterstützt.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so........


----------



## Agr9550 (22. Mai 2011)

die 5970 läuft 16 16 (E2 Slot)
nur die 5870 läuft x8 (E5 slot)

laut msi handbuch sollte es aber 16 16  auf beiden slots ankommen 

deshalb bin ich gerade bissle perplex warum ich nur 16 (16 auf beiden gpus) und 8 (aufg der 5870) bekomm
weil reinrechnerisch fehlen mir also 8 lanes laut handbuch

aber wer weiss vllt is das wieder so ne "weil die 59 karte schon 2x 16 hat bekommt die 58 nurnoch 8" kacka obwohl nur 2 slots belegt sind


----------



## widder0815 (23. Mai 2011)

Trotzdem rennt dein Triple CF mit x8x8x8 ...
Und mit deiner 5970+5870 ala 3x 5870 combo wirst du im Bot keinen Stich sehen , weil "Reale" 3x 5870 einfach mehr Leistung haben 3x5870~1000/1300|980x~4ghz


----------



## Agr9550 (23. Mai 2011)

x58 chipsatz bringt insgesamt 32lanes 

Boardbestückung
2x PCIe 2.0 x16, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x8), 2x PCIe 2.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x4), 1x PCIe x1 (für die soundkarte die dabei is)

wenn überhaupt dann läuft es 16 + 8 +8 würde auch meinem score eher entsprechend 

bei 2 karten haste auf E2 und E5 16 (so hab ich gesteckt)
bei 3 haste auf E2 16 und auf E4 und E5 nur 8  (das werd ich wohl haben weil E4 frei is) dann geht noch ( E2 8 E4 8  E6 8)
bei 4 karten E2 8  E3 8  E4 8 E5 8
bei 5 karten E2 8  E3 4  E4 4 E5 8  E6 8 
bei 6 karten E2 4  E3 4  E4 8 E5 4  E6 4  

aber klar 8 + 8 +8 sind 32....


----------



## Agr9550 (23. Mai 2011)

so weiter gehts 

980X @ 4345MHz
3x1000/1300Mhz

eigentlich dacht ich ich brauch mehr cpu takt um die 40.000 zuknacken 

RANG
3DMark Vantage - Performance 3x GPU Rang: 111st von 472, gut für 1.2 Punkte. 
3DMark Vantage - Performance 3x Radeon HD 5870 rank: 32nd von 101, gut für 3.7 Punkte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Blechd.
samma du hast doch noch ne XFX 5870 rev 1 oder war das schon rev 2 ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist ne XFX in Rev.1 natürlich  Wieso?


----------



## widder0815 (23. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt dann läuft es 16 + 8 +8 würde auch meinem score eher entsprechend


 
Ja ich vergas , also dann Quasi x8x8x16 je nachdem wo die 5970 steckt ...

Aber du hast doch* nicht* die* 5970 Ares *oder ? 
Demnach hast du doch 2x 5850ger GPUs auf der Graka , und solltest ehr mit einer 5850 dazu in einen anderen Bereich Benchen .


----------



## Communicator (23. Mai 2011)

Trotzalledem kann der PLX-Brückenchip der 5970 die GPUs nur mit 8/8 kommunizeren lassen, er kann kein 16/16.
Eure benchsessions möchte ich damit nicht schlechtreden, eher im Gegenteil......respekt.

Gruß.


----------



## widder0815 (23. Mai 2011)

Communicator schrieb:


> Trotzalledem kann der PLX-Brückenchip der 5970 die GPUs nur mit 8/8 kommunizeren lassen, er kann kein 16/16.
> Eure benchsessions möchte ich damit nicht schlechtreden, eher im Gegenteil......respekt.
> 
> Gruß.


 
Da wo die 5970 steckt ist natürlich x8x8 (weil 2 GPUs sich 16 Lanes teilen müssen) aber die 5870 bekommt 16 lanes ...
Aber eigendlich sind es 2x 5850+1x5870 (ausser wen er die Ares hat)


----------



## Communicator (23. Mai 2011)

Nicht ganz, denn die 5970 hat zwei 5870er gpus mit geminderten Taktraten. Kriegt er diese Taktraten auf 5870er Level, hätte er demnach 5870+5870 (8/8) + 5870 (16) .

Die Ares und/ oder Black Edition haben die Gpus immer auf 5870er Level, das ist der Unterschied. Man kann aber wie gesagt die 5970 für benches auch auf das Level der Ares kurzzeitig anheben. Die 4Gb Speicher der Ares und BE mal aussen vor gelassen.

Gruß.


----------



## widder0815 (23. Mai 2011)

Ok was gelernt , hatte mal was von 2x 5850ger chips gelesen ...


----------



## Agr9550 (23. Mai 2011)

ne is keine ares is ne * standart black edition xfx * rev 1 + xfx 5870 rev 1 XT edition

taktraten komm ich auf 1000/1300 (normal sogar auf 1040/1300 aber zur zeit schmiert mir der treiber ab je höher die cpu taktet   )
NUR die Ares und die black edition *limited* hat 4gb 
alle anderen 5970 > 2gb (wollt ja ne ares die war damals aber so überteuert da dacht ich lieber nen wakü kühler drauf und gib ihm) 

hab euch kurz nen screen mit 3x standart takt gemacht damit ihr seht was ich mein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: mir is eben was aufgefallen laut gpu z is der dafaultclock bei meiner 5870 725/1000MHz ,dieser stimmt nicht ! default ist 865/1300MHz wie es obendrüber steht
somit kann ich eigentlich von nem ganz heftigen auslesefehler ausgehen weil crossfire ist auch aktiv  vllt laufen doch beide karten mit je 16  (und die 5970 teilt eben auf 8x8)

@blech 
wenn die mal los haben willst sagste bescheid hab noch nen slot frei


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Mai 2011)

^^Ich habe sie vor kurzen schon indierekt in einem Such-Thread angeboten gehabt, doch der Suchende hatte sich anders entschieden.
Und ich persönlich bin auch am überlegen ob ich sie jetzt im Schrank versauern lasse, oder doch in gute Hände abgeben soll (das Schnuckelchen )

Achso Vantage-Thread:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (23. Mai 2011)

wie gesagt wenn dich entschieden hast und der preis stimmt schreibst mir ne pn bevor se in verkaufsdings bums haust (hab gerade  eh kein geld is nur mal so ne weise vorrausicht das es noch wenn gibt der ne rev1 hat falls ich doch noch ne 4te gpu brauch   )

NETTER SCORE is schon beachtlich 28k für ne single gpu ne seite davor bringt meine 5970 oc 32k


----------



## Communicator (23. Mai 2011)

Die kleinste Karte gibt den Takt an. Ist die 5970 auf 750mhz, taktet die 5870 auch auf 750mhz. Wie beim Arbeitsspeicher. 

Gruß.


----------



## ebola (23. Mai 2011)

garnicht mal so übel für nen 2 Kerner xD

i3 540 @ 4Ghz
Radeon 5850 @ 952/1300 1.16V

Score 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. Mai 2011)

Also das mal zum verwendeten switch: Radeon HD 5970: Ab 560 Euro im PCGH-Preisvergleich, schlechte Lieferbarkeit - Bildergalerie - 2009/11/Radeon-HD-5970-03.JPG auf dem Bild erkennt man hinter AMD ein 8647, was auf diesen Switch: PLX Technology : PCI Gen 2 Express Switches : PEX 8647 hindeutet, der als 3*16 Lanes PCI 2.0 beworben wird. Natürlich erhöht sich dadurch nicht die Kapazität der 16 Lanes zum Chipsatz, aber jede GPU kann theoretisch mit 16 Lanes angesprochen werden (was die GPU - Z - Anzeige erklärt).


----------



## Communicator (23. Mai 2011)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> .....der als 3*16 Lanes PCI 2.0 beworben wird. Natürlich erhöht sich dadurch nicht die Kapazität der 16 Lanes zum Chipsatz, aber jede GPU kann theoretisch mit 16 Lanes angesprochen werden (was die GPU - Z - Anzeige erklärt).



Hehe, dass ist der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis.

Als kleinen Nachweis aus den Treiberdetails der Hardware meiner HD5970:

Siehe Anhang.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist das bisherige Maximum des PLX-Brückenchips. Er kann auch nicht das beworbene PCI-Express 2.1, sondern "nur" 2.0.
Ich möchte daraufhin weisen, das ich ausschließlich über die HD5970 rede, nicht über den Chip selbst. Im eingebauten Zustand in der 5970 kann er eben nur 8/8 und PCI 2.0, wenn er evtl. woanders verbaut wurde mag er höhere Leistungen erzielen. Das weiß ich nicht.

Gruß.


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Mai 2011)

würde auch kein sinn ergeben in der 5970 weil wenn du nur ein x58 oder gar p55 p67 chipsatz hast OHNE nf 200,wäre die max bestückung 1x ne 5970  bzw auf dem p55 p67 würde nur ein core der 59 laufen oder nur 2x x8
du könntest aber keine weitere karten dazugeben sprich tri cf quad cf 

geil wärs aber mit 2x 16  

is auch wurst im endeffekt,punkte bringt die karte weiterhin ganz gut sofern man sie nur mit aktuellen single gpus vergleichen mag was zwar unfair ist aber was ist schon fair auf dieser welt  

1x 5970 (2gpus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1x 3gpus (5970 und 5870)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja hab den fehler gefunden warum mir immer der grakatreiber austieg
hab im MSI bios die IOH PCIE voltage auf 1,51v gefixed (hatte der auto voltage nich getraut) > wieder auf auto umgestellt schon gingen meine 3x1030/1300MHz auch wieder is mir aber im letzten bench (physX abgestützt das dumme dabei war der bench war schon durch war direkt im wechsel auf den desktop,nochmal schwein gehabt widder0815  

schuld = ram wahrscheins zuwenig qpi vcore 

vcore 1,325
qpi 1,25
rest alles auf standart vcores gefixed


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Mai 2011)

so die 42k sind gefallen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächstes ziel 45k 


Und damit der spass nich zukurz kommt.....
...Hab ich nebenbei  direkt noch den weltrekord im cpu takt gebrochen + neu revolu. zmindest laut Futuremark.com  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (25. Mai 2011)

das nenn ich mal nen geilen score 42999 
den 1 punkt hätte man mir auch schenken können dafür das ich knapp 1h lang gesucht hab warum der memory nich so wollte wie ich wollte 

die settings für 4650MHz core takt bin ich noch am ausloten da passt noch was nicht,kann aber ned viel sein 

wenn meine karten wenigsten WIEDER mehr hergeben würden (1040 wie auf dem 875k) wär das ercht ne geile sache  

3DMark Vantage - Performance 3x GPU Rang: 104th von 472, gut für 1.2 Punkte. 
3DMark Vantage - Performance 3x Radeon HD 5870 rank: 27th von 101, gut für 4.7 Punkte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mission sandy bridge complete


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2011)

Damit du hier nicht den alleinunterhalter spielen mußt mal was neues von mir .

GT 520 

Runde Sache ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (25. Mai 2011)

eine höllen gpu   
davon 4 im sli und du bricht jegliche benchmark rekorde


----------



## Agr9550 (27. Mai 2011)

Mir stehts bis oben mit den 11er CCC treiber.....nich nur das ich in CNC kanes wrath AA auschalten muss nein der treiber läuft total instabil mal laufen 1030 mal laufen nedmal 1027Mhz chiptakt... ....ich install die tage wieder meine 10.12 damit lief wenigstens alles vorallem liefen dort auch 1040Mhz/1300Mhz wenn ich mich recht erinner 


4650MHz + laggy 11.5 CCC = guter cpu score,schrott gpu score

Result

Graphics Score  41334
CPU Score 41359

gesamt waren um die 41k wollt im amschluß noch einlaufen lassen weil das meist so bei 11.5 is das der 2te dann richtig anzeigt is mir leider nur die kiste runtergefahren dank dem CCC (atischlagmichttot memory crash...) die tage  gehts weiter mit altem treiber + 4650Mhz (voltage bin ich bei 1,487v nach bios,temps liegen bei 72grad im durchschnitt,würde zwar temptechnisch noch was gehen aber dabei belass ich es auch)


----------



## ebola (27. Mai 2011)

Mehr Takt bei der Grafikkarte aber schlechteres ergebinss, woran liegt das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Damit du hier nicht den alleinunterhalter spielen mußt mal was neues von mir .
> 
> GT 520
> 
> ...


 
Da schafft sogar mein AMD Athlon FX55 mit einer 8800GTS 300 Punkte mehr


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2011)

So treiber etc alles platt gemacht per driver cleaner + selbst nochmal alles was zu ati gehört runtergschoßen und neu installtiert und dada hat sich gelohnt
takt geht zwar immernoch nich "mehr" aber wenigstens mehr punkte und vorallem ne neue cfg gefunden um evtll doch noch die 4700mhz cputakt voll zubekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2011)

hüstel  Nun hab ich es mit dem msi brett bissle raus,sehr sehr geiles brett man muss nurmal durchblicken und durchtesten was was kann

höhere pci e takt und schon laufen die karten wieder "wie sie sollen" mein evga damals hat nen höheren takt garnich gemocht 105 war schluß...


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ja schon sehr neidisch auf deine 5970, ich kann ja bei meiner 5970 überhaupt nur bis 1,25V gehen , ohne dass die wegen OCP abschaltet... Mit Stock-Kühler und 85° bei 100% läuft das dann auf ~960MHz hinaus, mehr geht definitiv nicht.. Ansonsten wäre wohl auch noch einiges mehr drin an Scores


----------



## Agr9550 (28. Mai 2011)

ja und ich hab das problem ich bekomm rivatuner nich drauf wegen dem scheiss 64bit vista (nicht signierter treiber) sonst hätte die schon 1,35v bekommen + höheren takt (schaff übrigens zu den 1030 noch nen memory von 3x 1340Mhz ) ohne witz die karte geht wie die pest  Weil spawa temps sind nedmal 60grad und gpu irgendwo vor den 50° (44 37 und 36°) 




was hasten du für ne 5970 (marke) und welche rev ?
meins is ne ganz normal xfx 5970 black ed. rev 1 (hab die genau da bestellt als die ersten rev 2 5870 kamen)

p.s bekomm aber ende des monates eine xfx rev 1 mit ek block vom kollegen verkauft (identisch mit meiner und blech seiner (xfx) ,die schaffte auch über 1100mhz chiptakt mit 1,35v )


----------



## General Quicksilver (29. Mai 2011)

Communicator schrieb:


> Hehe, dass ist der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis.
> 
> Als kleinen Nachweis aus den Treiberdetails der Hardware meiner HD5970:
> 
> ...



Also der Chip wird vom Hersteller ja auch nur als 2.0 beworben, also hat das schon mal seine Richtigkeit....
Warum der aber bei der HD5970 nur 2* 8 Lanes aus den 16 Lanes macht weiß ich nicht, bei meinen HD4870X2 siehts so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leistungsmäßig sollte da aber eh kein großer Unterschied draus entstehen, da die Datenkapazität zum Chipsatz eh auf 16 Lanes je Slot begrenzt ist....



Agr9550 schrieb:


> ja und ich hab das problem ich bekomm rivatuner  nich drauf wegen dem scheiss 64bit vista (nicht signierter treiber) [...]



Hast du es schon mal mit der deaktivierung der Treibersignaturen versucht? Dazu musst du beim Booten ders Rechners F8 drücken und dann erscheint das Windows Bootmenü (Abgesicherter Modus usw.) dort gibts auch eine Option bei der die Treibersignierung deaktiviert wird. Eventuell hilft das ja...


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Mai 2011)

Habe ne Asus gebraucht ausm Luxx (war mit 300€ PLV-mäßig einfach nicht zu schlagen^^), welche Revision das ist weiß ich nicht genau. Anscheinend die zweite, eben wegen der OCP-Sperre. Glaube Februar 2010 gekauft.
Wegen dem Problem mit dem Rivatuner: Es gibt für erhöhte Taktgrenzen (und evtl. auch erhöhte Spannungen) Mods für den Afterburner, wo sich Leute mal die MSIAfterburner.dat vorgenommen haben. Damit kriegst du unter LN2 keine Karte an ihre Grenzen 
Also vllt erhöhen diese Configs auch die Spannungsgrenze, kannst dich ja mal umschauen.


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Mai 2011)

ja 300 is top

schau dochmal ob deine 59 gut wegbekommst und schau ob ne andere bekommst (modelnr meiner is die HD-597A-CN und Partnr HD-597A-CNB9) macht nämlich echt ne menge aus (die läuft ohne die 5870 nämlich nochmal mit mehr takt) 

Genial ich suchmal vllt find ich da was.bin immer von ausgegangen das die alle mit rivatuner ocen  Aber das wäre halt extrem geil wenn ich der 0.5v mehr geben könnte das würde nämlich echt schon reichen in meinem fall


----------



## mcbrain (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Habe mal 3DMark Vantage in Performance durchlaufen lassen.
Leider zeigt es bei mir keine Score Punkte an und ich kann es nicht Online Prüfen
sind diese werte ok ?
GPU 15206
CPU 43024


Monitor : Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 LED
Board: MSI DKA790GX Platinum
Prozesor: AMD Phenom2 x3 720 Black ED.
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS
Arbeitsspeicher: Cosair XMS DDR2 2x2Gig.
Netzteil: CoolMaster RS 520
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Mai 2011)

Wie man an der CPU Score sehen kann, hast du PhysX an, das solltest du für eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit ausmachen  (im NV Treiber)
Lässt sich so natürlich schwer sagen ob die Score ok ist, wenn keine Score angegeben wird  Würde aber sagen, dass die CPU ziemlich krass limitiert, denn 15000 GPU Punkte sind nur knapp 3k mehr als ich mit meiner GTX260 habe.

@agr9550: Du hast aber auch Wakü drauf nä? Meine Spawas grillen bei lässigen 1,087V und 850/1150 schon mit über 100°, und das nicht mal im Benchmark sondern in Dragon Age 2... Habe gerade noch ne Black Edition im Luxx gefunden, mal schauen was draus wird. Also CN oder CNB9 und ich krieg ne Rev.1 Black Edition?


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Mai 2011)

normal ja kann aber sein das es nur unter den XFX karten geht weiss nich genau ob sich die part nr ändert wenn sie z.b von saphire kommt ! Ich hab damals anhand der partnr ne Xfx ne rev.1 5870 für nen freund ausfindig gemacht (der hatte nämlich nen ek kühler für rev 1 und angeboten wurden fast nurnoch rev2 ) 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a483183.html meine
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/eu/a483182.html neue xfx (andere part nr)

ok DAS KOTZT mich nun an....560euro für ne "ares" 5970 (sind 2 vollwertige 5870 chips) davon 2 rein das wärs  
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a564968.html


kannste ja mal im preisvergleich schauen wenn auf nr sicher gehen willst (oder auf deinem karton falls du ein hast,steht auf dem weissen scan aufkleber )


@general quick
auch schon versucht klappt denoch nich  hab schon alles möglich versucht (2h lang google durchforstet und nichts gefunden haben aber viele das problem  )


----------



## Sereniance (29. Mai 2011)

P12925 3DMarks mit einem Stock 1075t Phenom und einer leicht übertakteten 260/216 
Noch einige Luft nach oben...


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Mai 2011)

Auf was für nem Takt lief die 260er denn? Meine machte 14515 Punkte bei 765/1238 

@agr: Okay die Karte ausm Luxx ist eh schon bei eBay weg... Meinste Rev.1 in dem Sinne gibts auch bei anderen Herstellern? Und wegen der 2x2GB XFX... Halte ich für übertrieben/unnötig, auch wenns natürlich ein nettes Spielzeug ist. Der Lüfter kennt aber nur einen Zustand: An  Da ist selbst ne 6990 leiser, die ich in dem Zusammenhang auch für die sinnvollere Graka halten würde. Ist ja im Grunde schon fast dieselbe Konstruktion, nur eben 6970er Chips unter der Haube.
Das einzige, was mich an der 5970 stört, sind auch die 1GB vRam. Gäbe es auch "normale" 4GB Varianten, hätte ich mir sofort eine gegönnt.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

ja leise is die wahrlich nicht 
der stromverbrauch is auch klasse mit 550watt im furmark  

ja das hat mich auch bissle angestiert das es die 4gb version nur als 1200euro (toxic war ja die erste) karte gab ! 
ja die 6990 is was feines zumal die ja freischalten kannst


----------



## hd5870 (30. Mai 2011)

15480 für mein System, siehe Signatur ok?
Alles übertaktet außer die Grafikkarte aber ich lass mal Ventage mit 1000/1300 laufen.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

jo kommt hin hatte 16k mit nem q9550 auf 3,6ghz + ori 5870 ,glaub ich zumindest is schonwieder 1j her 

wenn die möglichkeit hast das ding auf 4ghz stabil zubekommen und ohne das der sockel in flammen aufgehtmwürde ich dir das raten damit mal zubenchen dann geht da einiges mehr vorallem tut das dem gpu score der 58 gut


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Mai 2011)

Mal was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hd5870 (30. Mai 2011)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> jo kommt hin hatte 16k mit nem q9550 auf 3,6ghz + ori 5870 ,glaub ich zumindest is schonwieder 1j her
> 
> wenn die möglichkeit hast das ding auf 4ghz stabil zubekommen und ohne das der sockel in flammen aufgehtmwürde ich dir das raten damit mal zubenchen dann geht da einiges mehr vorallem tut das dem gpu score der 58 gut


 
Bei 3.4Ghz ist Feierabend.
Der läuft schon Idle mit 1.42v, bei dem P5K Krückenboard kein Wunder.
Mit OC von Grafikkarte (1000/1300) hab ich ne Score von 16133.
Aber anhand des Benchmarks limitiert auf jedenfall die CPU da die Score weitaus niedriger ist als bei der GPU.

Steig eh auf Bulldozer um, warte nur auf die ersten Tests.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Mai 2011)

jo is auch die cpu war bei meinem q9550 kaum anderes  

mein höchster score mit nem i7 875k und 1x 5870 waren *23811* (gesamtscore) mit 4510mhz cpu takt und 1114/1374mhz gpu takt
den hab ich auch nie mehr gebrochen gehabt weder mit mehr gpu takt noch weniger noch dem selben immer haben um die 10points gefehlt gehabt 

ihr mit eurem bulldozer,nen wunder cpu wird das sicher auch und wenn eh schon wechselst würde ich nen i5 2500 kaufen oder wenn ht haben willst wegen benching dann direkt nen 2600k


----------



## Dr@gon18 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade den 3DMark Vantage 1.0.2.1 laufen lassen. 
System: Q9550 @ 3,9GHz, Sapphire HD 5850 Extreme @ 920Mhz / 4900 MHz

Hab 18003 Punkte. Hat jemand ein vergleichbares System!?


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

ja passt


----------



## Tealc05 (1. Juni 2011)

Ist schon ein wenig her das ich diesen Test gemacht habe aber die Hardware ist ja bei mir noch aktuell.^^

Mir reicht die Leistung bisher massig aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

und jetzt nochmal einh lauf ohne PhysX (kannst im treiber auschalten) 
und dann weisste was du wirklich hast


----------



## Tealc05 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich lass das immer an. Von daher ist mir die Leistung ohne recht egal.
Selbst wenn ich dann 10k weniger hätte wäre das noch massig genug, da mir die CPU-Power reicht.
Und nur um das nochmal ohne zu testen werde ich mir bestimmt nicht Vista oder Win7 draufpacken.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

wenns 10k wären

ohne physx kannste froh sein wenn du 25k im cpu score hast statt 60k das übrigens nedmal mein 980x auf 4.7ghz schafft....


----------



## Tealc05 (1. Juni 2011)

Nun ja deshalb mag ich auch mein Prozzi. 
Leistung hat der genug für mich und ist schön sparsam im VCore.
Warum allerdings nen 980x nicht daran kommt ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich hatte schon überlegt mich in diese Richtung zu orientieren.
4,7 GHz hab ich allerdings auch noch nicht bei meinem rausgeholt, lediglich 4,63 GHz waren drin.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

alter du hast physx an somit steigt dein cpu score ! deshalb sag ich ja phsyx aus dann weisste was du anscore hast dann haste nämlich geschätz 18k gesamt score und irgenwas um die 20k im cpu score  ich hab 44k gesamtscore und nen cpuscore von 43k  glaubst ja wohl ned das nen alter 920 i7 nen 980x schlägt kannst froh sein wenn du an mein 875k i7 rankommst der 27.500 im cpu score hatte bei 4510MHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2011)

Naja, evtl. kommt der 920er nicht an nen 980er ran, weil er 2 Kerne und 4 Threads (und somit 50% Leistung) weniger hat?! ^^
Im Alltag mag man das nicht so merken, aber gerade im Vantage ist der Unterschied extrem. Selbst die 2600Ks haben absolut keine Schnitte, auch auf 5,3GHz kommen die nicht auf nen 4GHz 980X ran.

So jetzt aber ab in die Heia (ne Agr^^)


----------



## ebola (1. Juni 2011)

So hier mal mein neuster versuch.

Bin dafür das es nur ein 2 Kerner ist zufrieden..

Mit benchOS und ein paar Tweacks bei der Graka sollte da aber noch etwas mehr gehen.

i3 540 @ 4,4Ghz
Team Xtreem 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T
Radeon 5850 @ 1028/1300 bei 1,25V

Alles unter Lukü

Result Link zu score da nur testversion 

Gruß Max


----------



## widder0815 (1. Juni 2011)

Es liegt wirklich an mein *800*watt Netzteil ... im Letzten Test , wo mein sys Gästern immer aus gegangen ist(GPU@940mhz | CPU@4,95ghz) .....


 | CPU@4,6ghz | Grakas@850mhz(*bild1*) stehn bis *725watt* auf mein Messgerät 

Ich versuche mich langsam ranzutasten , mache jetzt cpu mal Richtung 5ghz ... und Grakas bleiben erstmal so , mal sehn ob der Vantage durchrennt .

jetzt waren es schon bis zu *750wat*t ... bei 850mhz der 3 Grakas(*bild2*) , mißt da geht nicht mehr viel  

bis zu *770watt* ... 880mhz (*Bild3*)


----------



## Tealc05 (1. Juni 2011)

@Agr9550:
Wie ich bereits sagte werde ich unter keinen Umständen mir eines der neueren Betriebssysteme auf den Rechner packen nur um PhysX zu deaktivieren.
Das Programm läuft unter Windows XP nicht und ist für mich auch nicht mehr relevant. Die Leistung die ich habe reicht aus und ob nun nen vielleicht
sogar irgendein Prozzi schneller ist oder nicht ist doch egal, da ich nicht der Typ bin der sinnlos Geld ausgibt nur um angeben zu müssen.
Da du ja nun auch schon liebenswerter Weise die möglichen Scores berechnet hast ist dieses dann doch auch erledigt.
Ein Pferd springt auch nur so hoch wie es muss und mein PC hat bisher auch alle "Hürden" die ich ihm auferlege gemeistert. 

Also zusammenfassung für dich: Speed ist völlig in Ordnung für mich (mit bösem PhysX), OS unterstützt kein Vantage  (Test also nicht machbar).


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Juni 2011)

^^ PhysX kann man doch einfach in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung deaktivieren bzw. der CPU zuweisen, da muss man kein anderes BS für benutzen  
und das der Vantage nicht unter XP läuft sollte an mangelden Suport für DX10 bekannt sein 

Edit:

Hier sind 20k mit der GTX 460 und ohne PhysX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebola (1. Juni 2011)

Es geht voran bei mir.. auch wenn ich mich etwas mickrig fühle neben euren scores 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Juni 2011)

Die CPU bremst, sollte klar sein, aber ansonsten ist das ne gute Score... Habe mit meinem i7 920@4,3GHz und der 5850@1010/1280 auch nur 19k geschafft.


----------



## KillerCroc (1. Juni 2011)

Update

Ohne PhysX 

(Hardware steht in der Signatur)


----------



## Agr9550 (1. Juni 2011)

gpus sind orginal taktraten der goes like hell?


----------



## KillerCroc (1. Juni 2011)

GLH  steht auch in der Signatur, also 800Mhz Takt


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Juni 2011)

Ist ja mal total tote Hose hier


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Juni 2011)

so dann will ich auch mal..32 614.
Leider limitiert da nur die Wakü 

MFG


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich würde eher sagen die CPU  35k habe ich selbst mit meiner 5970 schon geschafft  (Sandy@5.05)


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Juni 2011)

Klar die CPU, weil die Wakü für 5,xx nicht ausreicht. Die CPU macht 5,4GHz 

MFG


----------



## Naix (16. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (1. September 2011)

Grakas warn nicht übertaktet....cpu @ 3,5 edit: core i7 930


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. September 2011)

Angetestet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (7. September 2011)

Ich auch mal Vantage


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (10. September 2011)

34522


----------



## Spiff (11. September 2011)

P29710


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. September 2011)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Grakas warn nicht übertaktet....cpu @ 3,5




Währe noch interessant um welche CPU es sich handelt


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. September 2011)

^^Evtl. ein Core i7-930 (einfach mal so geschätzt )


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. September 2011)

2600k @ 4ghz | HD3000 |*85-110watt System in Sig*(ohne Graka)

Is bisl wenig, kann man die HD3000 übertakten ? Weil im hwBot hat ja ein 2500k @ stock mehr ...


----------



## Mindfuck (11. September 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Evtl. ein Core i7-930 (einfach mal so geschätzt )


 richtig siehe signatur...



Spiff schrieb:


> P29710


 bitte mach mal den test ohne physx auf der graka..


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> 2600k @ 4ghz | HD3000 |*85-110watt System in Sig*(ohne Graka)
> 
> Is bisl wenig, kann man die HD3000 übertakten ? Weil im hwBot hat ja ein 2500k @ stock mehr ...




Mal den BCLK hoch schrauben


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Mal den BCLK hoch schrauben



hmm der hier hat auch nix am BCLK gemacht Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> hmm der hier hat auch nix am BCLK gemacht Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews




Wenn man den BCLK hoch dreht, wird automatisch auch die Interne Grafikeinheit übertaktet so weit ich weis!


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2011)

i3 2100 auf Stock mit HD 2000 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A6 3650 auf Stock mit .....schlag mich tot wie heißt das ding ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gleich kommt mal der neue ....A4 3400


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. September 2011)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack meines neuen Lieblings 
Noch ungemoddet, mit EK Wasserkühler. Optimierungspotenzial ist auf jeden Fall noch vorhanden


----------



## -Der Koch- (17. September 2011)

Meins..kein SLI, aber das beste was ich je hatte, für Games. Mein MB sagt locker da geht viel mehr.. aber später mal.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (23. September 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehm, Norbert ... was willst du mit diesen Screen sagen ?

-ich hab ein AMD CPU
-ich hab kein Bock zum OCn
-CPU  & GPU Scorre sind fast gleich
-ich find mein Desktop geil
-ich bin besoffen
-ich hab lange weile

Los sag schon


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. September 2011)

Das ist der Rechner meiner besseren Hälfte (mein LAN-Rechner, etc. ...), nö ich finde aber den Reference-Takt gut und übertaktet ist er doch auch (700MHz)


----------



## der blaue blitz (7. Oktober 2011)

So nochmal was von mir....


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Oktober 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA770T-UD3P score: P18231 3DMarks

PhysX CPU zugewiesen....

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3581164


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

@wildthing Da kann man beim Diagramm ja schön sehen wieviel man mit deinem Sys rausholen kann.
Du bist ja ziemlich weit links im Vergleich zu anderen...


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es nie ausprobiert, und habe auch keine all zu große Ahnung von der Sache...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

Beim Ergebnis kannst du sehen wie viele Punkte die anderen mit einem vergleichbaren System haben. Da drüber steht dann die Anzahl derjenigen, welche in dem Spielraum fallen.
Deine Säule ist ja weit links, rechts siehst du dann die anderen Punkteverteilungen,... Natürlich können die den gleichen CPU haben aber z..B. alles Oc und das bei Wasser oder LN2 oder so das kann man nicht alles direkt erkennen...


----------



## Letch (23. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich kein gutes Gefühl bei den Punkten


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Momentan meine Höchstpunktzahl
ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P17267 3DMarks


----------



## R@ven (2. November 2011)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (2. November 2011)

So jetzt  bin ich aber richtig hier sind meine http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3511419


----------



## chillinmitch (2. November 2011)

R@ven schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Ergebnis



Um besser vergleichen zu können schalte bitte PhysX aus und adde cpuz und gpuz screens.
Danke.

Hier, 25270 mit 2600k und 5850 to the max.


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (2. November 2011)

Ja wenn ich zuhause bin werd ich das mal bei gelegenheit machen bin ja unterwegs


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (3. November 2011)

Also mit dem aktuellen treiber funzt das nicht


----------



## Bulldogge (5. November 2011)

gibt es eigentlich schon irgentwo 06 / Vantage / 11 Benchmark Ergebenisse von Bulldozern mit Luft OC bzw. Kompakt Wakü OC in Kombi mit ner 6950 6970 6990 570 580 oder so?????

Habe noch keine gesehen... würde mich mal interessieren wie die da abschneiden


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. November 2011)

Kannst ja hier mal drüber schauen KLICK und HIER ist bisschen 11er


----------



## Bulldogge (5. November 2011)

gibt es Benchmarks Ergenisse unter Wakü`?

sieht ja alles echt bescheiden aus...

Hoffe das nächsten Monat die 2011er Intels vernünftig lieferbar sind... bin mal bespannt wie die zupacken können


----------



## Bulldogge (6. November 2011)

24216

Sandy 2500K @ 4.8GHz @104MHz 
ATI 6970 @ 950 MHz

hätte schon deutlich mehr bei @5.0 @104 @ 1000
... aber leider kein File für angelegt

Warum haben GTX 570 eigentlich so viel mehr Punkte teilweise? Wegen Physx?


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. November 2011)

Pkt: 24015

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

System wie unten, nur mit 4,3Ghz.


----------



## Bulldogge (18. November 2011)

39708 Punkte

AMD Radeon HD 6990 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. SABERTOOTH P67 score: P39708 3DMarks


----------



## Richtschütze (24. November 2011)

Hi, wollt mal fragen ob meine Ergebnisso okay sind. Sys ist in der Sig. Der Quad läuft erstmal auf standard. Physiks ist automatische Auswahl eingestellt.

Gesamt 12914
GPU 13518
CPU 11388
Jane Nash 39,9
New Calico 39,28
Ai Test 1551
Phy Test 15

Hatte eigentlich erhofft das der Q9550 meiner Graka ein bissl mehr in Hintern tritt - hatte vorher mit dem C2D E6750 @ 3,16 Ghz:
Gesamt 9687
GPU 13174
CPU 5400
J.N. 38,22
N.C 38,97
AI 736
Phy 7

Bitte um Auskunft ob alles in Ordnung ist. 

mfg.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. November 2011)

Passt alles, beim CPU-,AI- und PhysX- Score gab es durch den Wechsel jeweils mehr als eine Verdopplung. 
Plus über 3k Steigerung(~33,3%), nur durch den Wechsel der CPU, sind nicht zu verachten 
Wenn es noch mehr sein darf, dann möchte die CPU auf 4GHz hochgetaktet werden, das resultiert dann in ca. 16k beim CPU- Score


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. November 2011)

Ein Q9550 hatte ich auch mal ... das waren Zeiten .

Hier ein Ergebnis, mit deinem CPU und 2x 4850gern Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Richtschütze (25. November 2011)

Gut, dann ist das schon mal geklärt, was ist mit der Graka, hatte gedacht das sie viel mehr vom besseren Prozz profitieren kann und nicht nur ein plus von ca.400 points.
Danke für das feedback.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. November 2011)

Das ist nur ein Syntetischer Benchmark...im Vantage gehen die GPUs mit viel CPU Takt besser,
 man kann sie auch nicht so hoch Takten wie in anderen Benches zb. den 06


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. November 2011)

hier stand misthttp://3dmark.com/3dm11/2265997


----------



## ichbins403 (14. Dezember 2011)

hier mein bescheidenes Ergebnis
15683


----------



## Orlando182 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo...

mein Ergebniss......

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68 DELUXE score: P37984 3DMarks


----------



## Joker_68 (17. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das jetzt als Gut zu bewerten?!


----------



## Orlando182 (17. Dezember 2011)

Joker_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Ergebnis:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/3dmarkvantagew.jpg/
> 
> Ist das jetzt als Gut zu bewerten?!



Bitte Physik von der CPU berechnen lassen!


----------



## Askard (17. Dezember 2011)

26.255 Punkte
3930k @Standart und 480 @850 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...thread-intel-sandy-bridge-e-neues-bild-2-.jpg


----------



## Joker_68 (18. Dezember 2011)

Orlando182 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte Physik von der CPU berechnen lassen!



Wie meinst du das und wo stell ich das um?!


----------



## Orlando182 (18. Dezember 2011)

Joker_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst du das und wo stell ich das um?!



Hi...

Im Nvidia treiber bei physx einstellungen auf CPU umstellen dann passt es.......


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal eine gtx285@stock ohne PhysX...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Januar 2012)

Mal ein Test vom Bulli @4445,9MHz
Punktzahl 19391


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (4. Januar 2012)

Meine punkte p31825


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Hab im Moment nur mein altes Ergebnis mit einer Graka
P19346


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (5. Januar 2012)

Hier noch ein ergebnis x14195


----------



## R.A.T 3 (5. Januar 2012)

4365P Nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. Januar 2012)

So habe die CPU noch ein bisschen weiter übertaktet.
Der Ref.-Takt ist momentan bei 320MHz
Die Punktzahl ist aber nur minimal höher, zumal der RAMTakt verringert wurde.
Link
P19570


----------



## Colonia (6. Januar 2012)

So mal mein Ergebnis:

P22837

i5 2500K@4,5Ghz
GTX 480@ 850/1700/2000


----------



## Spiff (6. Januar 2012)

P 27080

3930K und 580 GTX stock


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Januar 2012)

P24379

CPU: i7-2600K: 
4,5GHz →Turbo bei 1,216V inkl. allen Stromsparfunktionen
GPU: GTX570:
GPU-Clock: 840MHz Memory Clock: 1075MHz (2150MHz) Shader: 1680MHz


----------



## Alphadog1337 (8. Januar 2012)

P 22087 

i7 2600k
6950 @ 950/1250/1140


----------



## Colonia (8. Januar 2012)

@Alphadog

Was hast du für eine extreme hohe Vcore ? 1,688V ist extrem viel. Lebt der i7 denn noch?
Wenn du unter Luft kühlst würde ich sagen 1,4V ist maximal!!!

Wie hoch war denn deine CPU getaktet?

Edit: Sehe gerade du nutzt CPU-Z Version 1.56. Lad dir mal die 1.58 runter.


----------



## Alphadog1337 (8. Januar 2012)

@Colonia

Ich bin gerade verwirrt 
Wundert mich, da ich die CPU in sachen Takten garnicht angefasst habe 

Bzw. Ich meine ersten CPU OC versuche erst machen will wenn ich mein neuen MB hab 

Aber danke, werde ich nochmal überprüfen !


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (9. Januar 2012)

hier mein ergebnis


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (9. Januar 2012)

hier ist das richtige bild von meinem test. i7 2600k@4600mhz bei 1,35v asus matrix gtx580p @900mhz bei 4700mhz speicher frequenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonia (9. Januar 2012)

@ Asus Rog Triggerman

Lass mal die Physic von der CPU berechnen. Das kannst du im Nvidia Einstellungscenter einstellen.


----------



## Spiff (10. Januar 2012)

Hier kann man das Einstellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## geronimo687 (17. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kiste ist 1 Woche alt und PhysX ist auf CPU eingestellt. Wenn ich mir die anderen Ergebnisse hier anschaue, dann ist das doch viel zu niedrig, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Spiff (18. Januar 2012)

Könntest Cpu evtl noch übertakten aber ansonsten ist das Resultat gut für dein Sys. Oder mit wem vergleichst du dich? Das Resulat von Triggerman ist nur so hoch weil seine Graka das Physix berechnet.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chillinmitch (18. Januar 2012)

25550 Points  <no physx - hwbot regeln>
2600k@5,6+5850@1100

Das ist noch nicht das ende, freu mich schon auf SS No.2


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Januar 2012)

P25987 Points HWBot regeln
FX8120@4787 Graka 775/800GPU RAM1050 
@chillinmitch
knappes rennen


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2012)

Ja, nur er hat ne Karte weniger. 
Ach, ich weiß noch als es mit nem i7 920 und ner HD5850 (P19k) noch Punkte auf HWBot gab... ^^


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. Januar 2012)

@Masterchief Eine Karte weniger dafür erheblich höher übertaktet. 
Ausserdem hat er auch den Intel Bonus 
Hier ein Link vom Sys vor dem Umbau auf bd und 2 Graka
Link
17267 Punkte


----------



## bfmv18 (26. Januar 2012)

Ist dieser Score für das System innordnung kommt mir sehr wenig vor GG

10752 Punkte


----------



## Colonia (27. Januar 2012)

Du könntest die CPU noch ein bisschen übertakten, aber sonst sieht das ganz ok aus. Bei der 3DMarkVantage Rangliste haben die Leute mit den meisten Punkten ca. 14000.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Januar 2012)

naja ......... verbesserungswürdig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. Februar 2012)

2500k @4,6Ghz 570 @ 780/1560/2036

P28572


----------



## Schmidde (10. Februar 2012)

X6 1055T @3,6GHz
GTX570 @ 910/1820/2050

P21254




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2012)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> 2500k @4,6Ghz 570 @ 780/1560/2036
> 
> P28572


 
da is aber was mit deiner cpu score voll in die hose gegangen 
mit der cpu bei dem takt dürfest du irgendwo bei 25k liegen und nicht bei 70k, was ca. 40 operationen pro sekunde entspricht.
260 Ops bekommen nichtmal die 6core extreme hin.

edit:
ah, du hast physX an


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. Februar 2012)

Heute mal wieder angefangen mit der nächsten Graka zu benchen.
CPU FX8120 @ 4787
Graka HD7970 @Stock
P26406

Update
CPU FX8120 @4787
Graka HD7970 @ 1250 / 1550
P29288


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Februar 2012)

Mann hier ist ja echt tote Hose 

Da es meine Sandy zerlegt hat, ist das hier mein momentanes Alltagssystem (Komponenten laufen auch auf Alltagssettings):


----------



## Shones (22. Februar 2012)

Deine Sandy hats zerlegt?Oo
Beim Benchen oder im Alltagsbetrieb?


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2012)

Mal ein schneller Run mit der aktuellen Config. 
Der i7-3930K läuft übrigens mit 4,7 GHz. CPU-Z war mal wieder schneller als ich. 

Ach ja, P53787.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Februar 2012)

Shones schrieb:


> Deine Sandy hats zerlegt?Oo
> Beim Benchen oder im Alltagsbetrieb?


 Das ist eigentlich peinlich. Ich übertakte auf meinem Maximus 4 Extreme mit Trockeneis bis Multi 56 und das Ding fängt wegen falschen BIOS-Settings sogar an zu rauchen. Und es übersteht alles anstandslos und geht kaputt, weil ein Kumpel von mir seinen Ram falsch reingesteckt hat. -.-
Wenns wenigstens beim Benchen abgeschmiert wär, hätt ich ja noch damit leben können  Naja ich hoffe ich kriegs wenigstens erstattet.


----------



## Shones (22. Februar 2012)

Ärgerlich^^


> Naja ich hoffe ich kriegs wenigstens erstattet


Kann man nur hoffen^^


----------



## ich558 (23. Februar 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso sich der 3DMark nach dem Laden des ersten Levels mit folgender Fehlermeldung verabschiedet? (Patch ist schon drauf)


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Februar 2012)

Bist du als Gast angemeldet? Versuch mal Rechtsklick -> Als Admin ausführen.


----------



## ich558 (24. Februar 2012)

Meinst du mit Gast ob ich die Free Version habe?    Die hab ich nämlich und als Admin ausführen hab ich auch schon ausprobiert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Februar 2012)

@ich558: Komisch, vielleicht einfach mal neu installieren?

Hier nochmal selbes System wie oben, aber mit Quad und moderater Übertaktung (CPU gehört nem Kunden^^):


----------



## xChristian79 (18. März 2012)

xChristian79 | i5-2500k @ 4,7 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-9-10-24 | ATI Radeon HD 5870 @ 975/1280 MHz | P22428 | P22428


----------



## Defqone_1 (25. März 2012)

Hier einmal mein Ergebnis


----------



## Fatalii (2. April 2012)

Auch ich gebe meinen Senf dazu:

P32636; Core i7 2600K @ 5GHz: Corsair XMS3 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T; Geforce GTX 580 @ 1010/2020/1300MHz

MfG


----------



## J1nX3rS (3. April 2012)

Oh ... da kann ich mithalten. 

J1nX3rS - WIN7 64Bit - i7 2600K @ 4700MHz - Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z - 4x4GB @ 800MHz - 2x HD6990 @880/1250 P45513


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. April 2012)

Ich Poste auch mal, habe nicht Übertaktet, würde gerne wissen ob die Ergebnisse so gut sind.
Ich Benche zum 1. Mal, falls was fehlt, bitte sagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. April 2012)

@J1nX3rS

ich kann aber auch noch mithalten -> P54074


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (3. April 2012)

Was habt ihr denn für hardware und einstellungen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. April 2012)

Ich habe die HW in meiner Signatur & Alle Einstellungen auf Standart, da ich nur die Basic Edition hab 

Schreib mal bitte ob der Wert für mein Sys ok ist.
Kommt mir wenig vor...


----------



## J1nX3rS (4. April 2012)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich Poste auch mal, habe nicht Übertaktet, würde gerne wissen ob die Ergebnisse so gut sind.
> Ich Benche zum 1. Mal, falls was fehlt, bitte sagen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also für 1,6GHz und ner GTX 560 schaut das Ergebnis recht gut aus. Nur ist die Spannung auf der CPU echt krass mit 1,3V. 

@Icke&Er
Das ist ja auch noch mein altes System (Sockel 1155). Werde mal nächste Woche mit dem neuen System testen was geht. Obwohl das fast das Gleiche ist, wie deins.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2012)

*P19211*



Sys:
X6 @3,375 GHz NB: 2,5 GHz
GTX 560 TI @1003/2006/2004
8GB DDR3-1666 CL6-9-6-9-24-2T


----------



## PitBull (9. April 2012)

P37233 Single GPU

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4013562


----------



## SirOli (11. April 2012)

P64488 2*AMD Radeon 7970 @1375/1800 CPU 3960X@5250/12T

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV FORMULA score: P64488 3DMarks


----------



## ByTz87 (11. April 2012)

Hier Meine Score: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH X79 score: P32772 3DMarks

System:
Asus Sabertooth X79
Intel Core i7 3930K @5GZh unter wasser
4x4GB G-Skill Ripjaws 9-9-9-24 1T 1600MHz
GF GTX 580 @ 885MHz Core / 2080MHz Mem

Bald kommt eine 2. GTX 580 und H2O kühler für beide dann gehts Graka Takten weiter. Bis dahin wird der Arbeitsspeicher erstmal dran glauben müssen...


----------



## Sereniance (19. April 2012)

P21359 3DMarks

System in der Signatur, kein Overclocking.

Was das angeht bin ich für Tipps zu haben 

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1075T ,ASUSTeK Computer INC. M3N78-VM score: P21359 3DMarks


----------



## paco.g (20. April 2012)

Mit welchen Einstellung erfolgt der Test?


----------



## Sereniance (22. April 2012)

Die Standard Einstellungen der Freeware und der Rechner Selber war nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Mai 2012)

Neue Teile 


 i7 2700K@4,2GHz
 HD5970 Black Edition Limited 2x2GB vRam
 8GB Corsair Dominator 1600MHz CL9
 EVGA P67 SLI
P31757
 
Grafikkarte@stock, sind also meine Alltagseinstellungen (wobei ich noch schauen muss, ob die CPU stabil ist).


Zum Vergleich noch einmal der Vantage mit einer älteren Ausführung meines Systems:



 i7 2600K@4,0GHz
 HD5970 Referenzdesign 2x1GB vRam @850/1200 (selbe Taktraten wie die BEL oben)
 8GB AData 2133MHz CL9
 Asus Maximus IV Extreme
P30057


----------



## PitBull (18. Mai 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 score: P46900 3DMarks


----------



## Bloodhour86 (24. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal wieder getestet mit meinen neuen i7 2700k @ 4,5 ghz + meiner gtx 580 auf 910/1800 und 2100 mhz und mache auch stolze 35435 Punkte mit Physx.
Denke mal das ist Okay


----------



## celi2 (24. Juni 2012)

3930K@5,2GHz|Rampage IV Formula|7970@1300MHz|Gskill Sniper 1866|45303 Pkt|Celi`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 45303 marks with a Radeon HD 7970


----------



## haselpopasel (26. Juni 2012)

Nur meine kleine GTX 460 zusammen mit meiner IGPU P29371
                    Gruß
                                   Hasel


----------



## True Monkey (1. Juli 2012)

Ohne physik X 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

........nice graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ohne physik X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nettes Ergebnis  

Wieviel Spannung hast Du der GTX690 gegeben? War die luftgekühlt?


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juli 2012)

1,15v ..unter Luft 

und nun mal einen single graka ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razerzone77 (7. Juli 2012)

wow komm gerade mal auf P39788


----------



## Bloodhour86 (9. Juli 2012)

Die GTx 690 ist ja mal der Hammer klopp mal bitte Physx rein *True Monkey*


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juli 2012)

Pic-Upload.de - vantisch.jpg
304.79 beta


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Juli 2012)

passt mein ergebnis so? 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5Q-PRO score: P17567 3DMarks

gtx 480 @ 825gpu & 2000mem @ stock spannung

q6600 @ 3,6 Ghz @ 1,421vcore


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Juli 2012)

Hab auch mal wieder gebencht....


----------



## Lutz81 (18. Juli 2012)

@CoXxOnE

da müsste aber noch ein bisl was drin sein.....
hatte mit der GTX 480 vor über einem Jahr P31091 allerdings mit 960Mhz Chiptakt und PhysX


----------



## apostoli (12. August 2012)

Hey Freunde der Nacht...
mein ergebniss mit der GTX680 (standard) und den i7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz, betrug (nur) 33900 P.
Das kommt mir im vergleich zu ByTz87 mit der GTX580 und i7 3970 etwas wenig vor....


----------



## Festplatte (12. August 2012)

12.553 Punkte (non OCed) bei "1024 x 768 x 32"!  Ich hab aber bald eine 7870 dann wird das besser!


----------



## Gohrbi (12. August 2012)

Mal die neue GPU angetestet:


----------



## Toast mit Mett (18. August 2012)

28.379 Punkte non OCed  Link


----------



## Agr9550 (3. September 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> passt mein ergebnis so?
> 
> P17567 3DMarks
> gtx 480 @ 825gpu & 2000mem @ stock spannung
> q6600 @ 3,6 Ghz @ 1,421vcore



passt so 
hatte 14733 points mit nem q9550 (stock) und ner 5870 (stock) 

@lutz81 
....du vergleichst ein physX bench mit einem bench ohne physX und behauptest dann da geht noch was ?  jesus maria....der cpu score reisst den gesamtscore nach oben und zwar in deinem fall erheblich  vergleich = für den a....

hättest den physX  ma ausgemacht hättest gleich gemerkt mehr kommt da ned bei rum.... 


BTT:
ich hau wieder nen score rein sobald mein neues gespann da is  

@true 
schönes ding @ gtx690 score


----------



## True Monkey (3. September 2012)

Mal eine ältere 

Ohne Physik X und CPU bremst garantiert nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. September 2012)

Geht da bei der GPU nichts mehr? Meine Phantom war mit 950MHz GPU@1,1V Battlefield-stable  Hier ist nen altes Vantage-Ergebnis:


----------



## motek-18 (4. September 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-930 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage II Extreme score: P41316 3DMarks


----------



## Icke&Er (5. September 2012)

Mit 29K kann ich leider nicht ganz mithalten, dafür noch @stock


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

Mein 980X @ 4,2GHZ mit einer GTX 690....*44268 Punkte*..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2012)

PhysX an oder der CPU zugewiesen ?


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> PhysX an oder der CPU zugewiesen ?


Automatisch zugewiesen....


----------



## True Monkey (6. September 2012)

Dann weise es mal bitte der CPU zu und benche nochmal   (Automatisch ist es bei der GPU und dann ist das Ergebniss höher)

Würde mich mal interressieren wieviel dann bei dir rumkommt


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann weise es mal bitte der CPU zu und benche nochmal   (Automatisch ist es bei der GPU und dann ist das Ergebniss höher)
> 
> Würde mich mal interressieren wieviel dann bei dir rumkommt


Jetzt sind es *44471 Punkte....*


----------



## Agr9550 (10. September 2012)

@picar81
öhm der cpu score von 37781 is arg mager für nen 980x auf 4,2ghz
hab eben geschaut wenn meiner auf 4,3ghz arbeitet dann bekomm ich knapp 40.000 hin (39985) 

schafft der 980x noch bissle mehr takt dann bremmst der die 690 ned so aus da sollte nämlich irgendwie mehr kommen als 44k 

@True
Hab mir nun 2x VTX3D 7970 X bestellt   also von mir kommt auch bald wieder was   (frewu mich schon 50k ich komme  )


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. September 2012)

Haut doch mal das Männersetting rein. Ist ja grausam wie ihr mit den CPU-Punken um euch schmeisst. Der Bench heisst 3DMark, nicht CPUMark.

So bencht man richtig!


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. September 2012)

Nein, so bencht man AMD


----------



## Agr9550 (10. September 2012)

richtig benchen ? Das schaffte ja mein alter 875K ja schon vor 2j   (1.juli 2010)

875K @ 3.8ghz + OPA Tri  (5870 +  5970) CF gespann (3x 725/1000,waren mein 24/7 settings)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@master
LOOOL wo is der "gefällt mir button" xD


----------



## Icke&Er (10. September 2012)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> @True
> 
> Hab mir nun 2x VTX3D 7970 X bestellt  also von mir kommt auch bald wieder was   (frewu mich schon 50k ich komme  )


 
Da geht aber sicher mehr als "nur" 50k 

PS Ich hoffe mal das auch dein NT groß genug ist....meine Kombi hat bis zu 1,1 KW gezogen


----------



## Agr9550 (10. September 2012)

OK das is ne ansage @ 1,1kw.....  (also 1KW hab ich NOCH NICHT geschafft selbst mit meinem tri cf gespann nich da waren es knapp über 900w,bin mal gespannt 1000w hab ich,das darf er sich gern nehmen  )

Mal guggen was am ende rumkommt,muss eh schauen ob ich mein 980 überreden kann das er mit 4,8ghz statt 4,67Ghz durch den bench geht (bezweifel es aber irgendwie weil bei 4,67 schon 1,48v anlagen und ich der cpu ned mehr geben wollte  > lief schon bei 75grad des ding und eigentlich wollt ich da schon bei 1,45v aufhören geworden sind dann doch 1,48v....  )

damit kein spam was altes:


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> @picar81
> öhm der cpu score von 37781 is arg mager für nen 980x auf 4,2ghz
> hab eben geschaut wenn meiner auf 4,3ghz arbeitet dann bekomm ich knapp 40.000 hin (39985)
> 
> ...


Ja, das kann schon sein, dass da noch mehr ginge....aber da der 980X auch öfters mal bei Folding@home mitfaltet und ich eher auf Stabilität aus bin, bin ich zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss.
Ich könnt natürlich die Karte auch mal testweise in meinen 3930K mit 4,6 GHZ einbauen, aber der faltet grad so schön.....

*Update:* Mein 980X mit 4,5 GHZ  http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4286071


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. September 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nein, so bencht man AMD


 
Da kannste mal sehen wie überflüssig dein I7 ist, wenn selbst der alte PH2 die 7970 ordendlich befeuern kann. 
Ich ich vergaß, du zockst ja deine Games mit 1280X1024 Auflösung und Performance Setting. Na dann muss natürlich ne Overburner Intel CPU her, sonst könnte ja deine angestaubte (hust) 5970 sich langweilen. 



> richtig benchen ? Das schaffte ja mein alter 875K ja schon vor 2j (1.juli 2010)
> 875K @ 3.8ghz + OPA Tri (5870 + 5970) CF gespann



Und in den 2 Jahren haste in Sachen Energieeffizienz nichts dazu gelernt? Respekt, du bist der Held des Tages.


----------



## Agr9550 (11. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Update:* Mein 980X mit 4,5 GHZ  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-980X Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T DELUXE V2 score: P46330 3DMarks


 

na das is eher mein geschmack  





Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Und in den 2 Jahren haste in Sachen Energieeffizienz nichts dazu gelernt? Respekt, du bist der Held des Tages.



energie was ? Kenn ich ned zumindest nicht wenn ich bench da zählt nur eins und das ist leistung und wir sind hier im benchbereich falls du es nicht gelesen hast....

achja was ich gerade seh: signatur: CPU: PHII X6 1090T (3,6Ghz/1,275 Volt)

ich könnte ja nun fragen warum du als energieeffi.junkie dein 1090 für den alltag clockst  (BTW: nen T1055 hätte es auch getan der is auch kaum schneller/langsamer dafür einiges billiger  ) aber das lass ich alles stecken sonst artet das hier  im "energieeffi. talk" aus 

merke: Wer in einem BENCHMARK bereich von RICHTIG benchen redet (deine worte:"so bencht man richtig" und "männersettings")  sollte ned mit 4.0ghz angerannt kommen große töne spucken und sich dann wundern wenn das einige belächeln und sogar ins lächerliche ziehn da sie mit nem alten 4kerner i7 das schon gerockt haben,es gibt hier nämlich leute die kümmert es nen sche** wenn sie 1000w pro vantage run raushauen  Glaubst ja wohl ned das hier alle ihre kisten 24/7 mit 4,6ghz rennen lassen 

*so BTT *

1x 5970 @stock + 875k @4,5ghz  26498marks
1x 5970 @850/1200 + 875k @4,5ghz 29105marks

da fällt mir ein ich könnte ja noch die 5970 mit 4,67ghz  durchtesten  

Edit: hab da noch was (habs eben aus meinem bot submission geholt)

1x 5970 @ 1030/1300mhz + 980X @4,34ghz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub ich sollte das mit 4,6ghz nochmal testen


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. September 2012)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> 1x 5970 @stock + *980x* @4,5ghz  26498marks
> 1x 5970 @850/1200 + *980x* @4,5ghz 29105marks


 Da hast du dich in der Aufregung auch noch vertan, da die Runs mit dem 875K gemacht worden sind 

GTX 460 SLI (~150€ Setup) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (11. September 2012)

tatsache,is geändert   Habs verpeilt kann vorkommen


----------



## Agr9550 (12. September 2012)

so kleiner vergleich TRI CF mit 5er serie vs CF mit 7970

i7 980X @ default (hab nur vcore auf 1,27gefixt)
Msi big bang xpower
Patriot sektor 7 DDR3 9-9-9-27 @1600 @ 1.65v

5er karten sind beide orginal Takt ,die 5870 is der 5970 mit 725/1000 angepasst
dazu gibts zusagen mein TRI CF gespann hat im gpu score max 45.000 geschafft ABER da lief der 980x @ 4,67ghz und die 3 gpus auf 1030/1300mhz 

die 7970 schlagen ganz böse  mit 42k @standarttakt des 980x zu (gpu score)....Das sie schnell sind wusst ich aber das is echt bitter,fieben tun sie ,aber lange nich so krass wie meine 5970 @ 1030/1300 (da hast echt gedacht nun fliegt dir die karte gleich um die ohren (ohne zu übertreiben) )

Bin echt begeistert lässt sich auch gleich viel besser zocken mit TRI CF gespann in games hör mir auf ...1x Nie mehr max 2gpus...


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

i7 3770K, 16 GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill Sniper Ram und eine  KFA2 GeForce GTX 680 EX OC 4096 MB.
Nichts übertaktet, dafür siehts doch eigentlich ganz ordentlich aus, oder?


----------



## Agr9550 (26. September 2012)

@recell
jep is ganz nett


BTT:

Bin gerade immerwieder zwischendurch beim max. chiptakt ausloten (ohne spannungs erhöhung) 1180 schafft sie leider nicht  1165mhz gehen evtll auch noch 
Die nächsten benches sind dann mit Afterburner und männer vcore,hab ja nun meine eks auf den 7970  sobald ich mein chip/ramtakt hab start ich die kiste mal mit 4,600MHz 

I7 980X@ default (3500MHz mit TurboM)
2x 7970 x-edition @1150/1425MHz
Patriot sektor 7 9-9-9-27 1600Mhz

edit: ok 1150 is max ohne an den spannungen rumzufixen


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2012)

*Eine* 680er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..................


----------



## Agr9550 (26. September 2012)

kaum ein unterschied 

6ghz vs default ......... 

Aber ich gestehe guter score


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2012)

Dafür aber nur ein 4 kerner 


hmm ok du hast 32k CPU points 
Dann poste ich einfach was mit einem ähnlichen CPU score 

Eine 7970er 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber was solls ......nehme dann doch mal einen 6er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (26. September 2012)

guggste du

single 7970 @1150Mhz mit default 980x (zum zocken reicht ja default  ) 
die tage mach ich dir mal welche mit guten cpu takt  dann Leg ich mich auch gern mit deiner 690 an


----------



## Agr9550 (26. September 2012)

7970 CF @1150MHz/1425Mhz
980 X default

Extreme settings


----------



## True Monkey (26. September 2012)

Hihi ....690er ist doch schon wieder veraltet bei mir 


Momentan gtx 680 Lightning *SLI  *
Erste Benches gibt es aber erst in ein paar tagen da ich die erst mache wenn die CPU kalt ist >6ghz


----------



## Agr9550 (26. September 2012)

sickkkk,bin mal gespannt was da rauskommt wollt ja auch erst 2x 7970 lightning aber der preis schien mir doch leicht übertrieben für das,das ich kaum noch bench und nur noch zock    Aber die X edition´s bekommen es auch noch eingebaut,man muss ja wissen was die können  

Edit: Gerade mal an mem.takt gesetzt bei 1525Mhz lief irgendwie was schief,da is mir nachdem bench dieses adobe plugin abgeschmiert...echt zum ko... (bla bla bla wenn sie es weiter ausführen kann es sein das ihr pc nicht mehr reagiert bla bla...) Sah aber im Bench schon danach aus als wär der wurm drin...Mal schauen woran es lag evtll nur nen schlechter run kann mir ned vorstellen das der ramtakt schon bei 1525 auf gibt

achja standventilator + offene fenster,sind schon was feines neben den radis  (lüfterdrehzahl auf den radis eh vollgas  )

980x @ default
2x 7970 @ 1150/1500Mhz hab nun auch diese neumodische leistungsteuerung angemacht (+20) die anderen waren ohne...


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motek-18 (28. September 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-930 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage II Extreme score: P41316 3DMarks
schon was älter


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. September 2012)

^^Schöner PhysX-Score auf der CPU


----------



## DrDave (29. September 2012)

Hab mich auch mal an den Vantage gewagt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. September 2012)

...is noch luft nach oben (wäre momentan platz 3 in unsere vantage liste) 

Cpu geht mit 4664mhz auch noch durch den vantage da wart ich aber noch die tage ab wie die temps aussen sich entwickeln  
Grakas haben auch noch reserven mehr sag ich erstmal nich, True darf als erstes mit sein 2 lightning 

980X @4344MHz
2x 7970 @1150/1520MHz mit standart V und 0% leistungsgedöns
9-9-9-27 1T 1680MHz
CCC 12.9 beta + 12.9 CF app


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Oktober 2012)

Min Uni-Lappi. Graka kann leider nicht mehr als +135MHz im Turbo soweit ich weiß.. Aber die CPU-Punkte sind doch mal gut.  Mein 2600K auf Standardtakt hatte so 26k.



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Da kannste mal sehen wie überflüssig dein I7  ist, wenn selbst der alte PH2 die 7970 ordendlich befeuern kann.
> Ich  ich vergaß, du zockst ja deine Games mit 1280X1024 Auflösung und  Performance Setting. Na dann muss natürlich ne Overburner Intel CPU her,  sonst könnte ja deine angestaubte (hust) 5970 sich langweilen.


 Ach dat seh ich jetzt erst. Die feine (zurückhust) Ironie hättest du dir auch sparen können, ich bin Bencher, da ist jegliches AMD-Fanboy-Gehabe verschwendet. Aber nur weil ich auf nem Intel System benche muss ich mir ja kein zweites System mit nem schwachen AMD Prozessor danebenstellen, nur damit die CPU nicht mehr Overkill ist.
AMD CPUs kann man unter LN2 für CPU-Z durchprügeln, zu mehr taugen die in meinen Augen nicht. Musst ja nicht gleich die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen  (Ich war ehrlich gesagt sowieso der Auffassung, AMD User in Benchmark-Threads hätten sich an den Spott mittlerweile gewöhnt).
Und sorry, aber das kann ich mir jetzt echt nicht verkneifen: Die CPU in meinem Laptop hat eine TGP von 45W (12W entfallen auf die IGP) nur vier Kerne und macht trotzdem mehr Punkte als dein geliebter AMD.  Von wegen Energieeffizienz (gegen das Sys von Agr9550 war der Seitenhieb wohl ok, aber als AMD-User davon anzufangen halte ich trotzdem für etwas befremdlich).


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (13. Oktober 2012)

Höher gings nicht mit der Graka, aber trotzdem ganz nettes Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckermensch (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man lassen^^ Ich muss den quad höher kriegen wenn mein Mugen da ist :S


----------



## True Monkey (20. Oktober 2012)

Hihi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das ganze ohne PhysX und "nur" mit einen 4 kerner


----------



## D-zibel (28. Oktober 2012)

CPU auf 4.5GHZ sonst alles standart

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4366135


http://www.sysprofile.de/id28676


----------



## Lutz81 (24. November 2012)

Hab auch ma wieder Vantage durchlaufen lassen....

i7-970 @4,6Ghz
1x GTX 680 @1346mhz GPU und 3600mhz Mem

P41554


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Dezember 2012)

20466 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800MHz/1250MHz | Luft | Link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Dezember 2012)

UPDATE:

21553 | Colonel Faulkner | Win 7 x64 | i7-2600K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 6950 @ 800MHz/1250MHz | Luft | Link


----------



## Dancel (1. Januar 2013)

30145 | Dancel | Win7 x64 | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,9 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2400 CL10-11-11-25 2T | GTX 570 @ 950/1900/2100 MHz | Wakü | Link


----------



## Westcoast (1. Januar 2013)

i5 3570K auf 4.4ghz und gtx 690: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P39485 
3DMarks


39465 punkte gesamt. die gtx 690 macht alleine Graphics Score 50471.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westcoast (1. Januar 2013)

da sieht man das 3d mark vantage nicht stimmen kann. gtx 580 sli mehr punkte als eine gtx 690 boost auf über 1GHZ.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> da sieht man das 3d mark vantage nicht stimmen kann.



Doch, das stimmt schon. Schau mal auf die CPU-Frequenz


----------



## Westcoast (1. Januar 2013)

ich feuer aber auch mit 4,5ghz und ivy hat eine bessere IPC. ca wie 5,1 ghz sandy.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

Aber er hat einen i7. Und der Benchmark ist nunmal sehr CPU-lastig bzw. profitiert von jedem MHz mehr CPU-Frequenz.

Inwiefern der schnellere RAM mit reinspielt, weiß ich nicht. Da müsste Blechdesigner selbst was zu sagen.


----------



## Westcoast (1. Januar 2013)

also unterstützt 3D Mark vantage virtuelle kerne, dies würde den unterschied erklären.


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> also unterstützt 3D Mark vantage virtuelle kerne, dies würde den unterschied erklären.



Westcoast Spezial : Beide Runs mit gleichen Settings (i7-3770K @4,8GHz, GTX 690 @ 1035/1750/Boost 1140 MHz)

Mit SMT: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P48284 3DMarks

Ohne SMT: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P44501 3DMarks


----------



## Westcoast (2. Januar 2013)

danke softy für die mühe. wow ganze 4000 punkte unterschied. zum benchen geht der I7 gut ab lach.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2013)

4303 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570k 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL9-9-9-24-1T | Intel HD Graphics 4000 @ Stock | Link


----------



## Skyler1337 (19. Februar 2013)

34890 Punkte mit nem 3570K @5 Ghz  und einer 7950 @ 1200 / 1550


----------



## Falco (3. März 2013)

47434 Punkte 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P47437 3DMarks


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P39617 3DMarks oki, is nix übertaktet und so  ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. März 2013)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

WTF machen 5 Ghz CPU soviel Punkte aus 0.o


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (14. März 2013)

...werd die tage nochma ein durch drücken,kann ja nich alles sein zumal diese adobe flash dingsbumenskirchens abgeschmiert is (ist ja schon fast alltag wenn ich als admin ausführe)

Grakas ma guggen was sich da noch holen lässt..(eine karte von den 2 hat aber nen schlechten chip...1200/1600MHz sollten das ende sein mit 1300mv ;( )
Cpu lief schonmal mit 4660MHz durch also 4700MHz wird das nächste ziel vllt is dann noch ein rankommen an true sein altes 680Lighting sli gespann (hast sicher schon was neues oder ? Titan ?  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2013)

Ohne Ranking isses langweilig....gähn.


----------



## kress (21. März 2013)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis, Gpu-Z gibt aber nen falschen Core-Clock Wert aus, getaktet waren die Gpu's mit 1045 Mhz.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moboKiller (2. April 2013)

Ohne Ranking zwar lame aber was kann man da schon machen...
Mein Score is ja so und so nicht die Welt


----------



## True Monkey (2. April 2013)

Das ist doch hier nur der thread 

Das Ranking ist hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/81869-interne-rangliste-3d-benchmarks.html

Edit@ all 

Und den Vantage bencht man übrigens ohne physX (auf der CPU zugewiesen)


----------



## Oremiyo (4. April 2013)

Was sagt Ihr dazu? 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68AP-D3

Schlecht? Okey ? Passt so?


----------



## Agr9550 (4. April 2013)

falscher thread....hier gehts um 3D vantage nicht 3d mark 13 ^^ 


@True 
hast nen neues CF gespann oder irgendwas krasses so ? 

@Blech 
guter score,haste ma geschaut was deine karten max chiptakt schaffen (und bei welcher vcore) 
1 meiner 2 schafft halt echt ned als 1180MHz/1600MHz


----------



## Oremiyo (4. April 2013)

oh sry.....jo da kommt man schnell durcheinander mit den vielen Versionen.

Wo kann ich den zum 2013er was fragen? hab nur das ranking gefunden....


----------



## Agr9550 (4. April 2013)

entweder indem thread (hab nun auch kein anderen gefunden)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259287-3d-mark-13-a.html

oder aber im ranking thread


----------



## Oremiyo (4. April 2013)

Hab nun auch ein 3DMark Vantage Test gemacht:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68AP-D3 score: P26353 3DMarks

Nun müsste ich für eine Bewertung qualifiziert sein ^^

Die Score kommt mir sehr wenig vor. Im Vergleich zu anderen Grakas. Okey ist auch nichts Overclocked.


----------



## Agr9550 (4. April 2013)

nö kommt hin wenn alles NON OC ist


----------



## Tyronimus (13. April 2013)

3DMark Vantage l Tyronimus l 31760 l i5 3570k @ 4700 l HD 7950 @ 925/1250 l 8 GiByte DDR3 800


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Mai 2013)

*staub wegwisch* 
Meine neue 7970 mal im Extreme-Preset durchgejagt:


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Mai 2013)

Und mit zweien im Extreme - Holy shit, was für eine Power


----------



## freizeitmanager (9. September 2013)

So mein erster Bench nach dem zusammenbauen und Installation.
Jetzt will ich noch ein Biosupdate machen bei den Titans damit ich sie noch höher schrauben kann (max. temp bei dem Test 45 C) und natürlich den Prozzi hoch drehen auf ca. 4-4,5 GHZ und dann mal schauen was geht

Gruß FM


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



phsikX auf CPU


----------



## kress (24. September 2013)

Wollte erst fragen ob die Ivy's auch unter Luft die 4,8ghz (mein 3960X schafft 4,2-4,5ghz unter Luft) mitmachen, aber dann hab ich die Vcore gesehen.  Schade eigentlich.


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2013)

^^der vcore ist nicht ausgelotet 

Habe den nur so hoch angesetzt da ich keine lust habe benchmarks mehrmals zu starten 

4,5 ghz gehen mit 1,32v


----------



## kress (25. September 2013)

1,32v klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht. 

Mit was hast du denn dann gekühlt? Bei lukü und wakü kann man ja nicht einfach mal 1,5V geben.^^ Ginge da nicht dann noch mehr Takt bei der Spannung?


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2013)

^^ist wakü ....ich bin recht schmerzfrei und selbst unter wakü mit 1,52v komm ich nicht über 70° 

Ob noch mehr geht habe ich gar nicht getestet da ich am WE das Ding unter Dice benche wollte ich sie vorher nicht verheizen


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Oktober 2013)

da ich gerade nen neues case bau und mein 7970 gespann + wakü ausgebaut hab, hab ich ne kleine graka gekauft + boxed kühler montiert  

heut abend mal schauen welchen tack sie so schafft mit dem 100mm lüfter 

p.s die link width ned beachten läuft mit x16 (problem hab ich schon seit ich das brett hab > auslesefehler)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: mal mit 1200mhz chiptakt (mehr lässt CCC /Afterburner nicht zu ) die tage mal ramtakt guggen immerhin knapp 800points und paar fps 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (30. Oktober 2013)

Mehr lässt sich mit CCC/Afterburner nich einstellen   (alles mit ori spannung von 1200mv)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rico-3000 (9. November 2013)

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse...


----------



## RushoR (9. Dezember 2013)

intel 4770k @ h100I
AMD R9 290

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASRock Z87 Killer


----------



## Woo (9. Dezember 2013)

19.037 Punkte
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/3880/nhcl.jpg


----------



## Agr9550 (23. Dezember 2013)

kiste läuft...

Da ich kaum noch clock hab ich mich gegen nen i7-k entschieden (HT wollt ich trotzdem,wegen Photoshop ) 
Die nächsten tage mal guggen was noch geht in sachen blck und grakatakt geht auch noch was  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gunitmember (25. Dezember 2013)

So hier mal meine Ergebnisse. Es ist alles noch original und ohne Veränderungen. Aber da geht noch sehr viel würde ich sagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
gunitmember


----------



## True Monkey (25. Dezember 2013)

Mal mein ganz bescheidenes Ergebniss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (26. Dezember 2013)

true du tier    


muss mich noch bissle in das uefi einarbeiten ...Immerhin laufen meine grakas mit mehr dampf als auf dem ollen 980x 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agr9550 (29. Dezember 2013)

bissle geht noch   Mit 1620MHz ramtakt hatt ich bissle weniger score,entweder sind die karten am ende oder war schlichtweg nur nen schlechter bench...Vllt die Tage nochma schauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (30. Januar 2014)

da kann ich ja fast mithalten
6569 punkte
A10 6800k @ 4500mhz
8670mit 2133mhz ramtakt
AMD Radeon HD 8670D video card benchmark result - AMD A10-6800K,ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M
das war mit dualchannel

hier der vergleich mit singlechannel
AMD Radeon HD 8670D video card benchmark result - AMD A10-6800K,ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M
mickrige 4130 punkte


----------



## pagani-s (18. Februar 2014)

7321punkte mit ein wenig oc
AMD Radeon HD 8670D video card benchmark result - AMD A10-6800K,ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M


----------



## freizeitmanager (31. März 2014)

Mein erster Bench nach dem Umbau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen wie es weiter geht

Gruß FM


----------



## jules.m (17. April 2014)

Damit ich hier auch mal vertreten bin 

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8P67

Sys siehe Signatur!


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2014)

P33088
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X79-UD3


----------



## pagani-s (8. Mai 2014)

P36632 punkte


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2014)

P40182
AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI GENE


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juni 2014)

P8856
AMD Radeon R7 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-7850K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. F2A88XM-D3H


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (30. Juni 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,EVGA INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 152-HW-E878
NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,EVGA INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD 152-HW-E878
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-930 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage II Extreme
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-930 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage II Extreme
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Extreme Processor Q6850,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage Extreme
NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V EXTREME


----------



## pagani-s (19. Dezember 2014)

P7563 punkte
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-860 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7H55-M


----------

